# Dissidia Duodecim Final Fantasy (PSP) Thread



## Lishenron (Sep 7, 2010)

Credit to the person who originally uploaded these scans. it was apparently on JUMP. Supposedly due in 2011



Kain and lightning confirmed.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 7, 2010)

first game was pretty much all they needed. Lightning is not good enough to justify a sequel.


----------



## geG (Sep 8, 2010)

Obviously Lightning isn't going to be the only new character. Since Kain is confirmed too we'll probably have a new pair (or at least a new character) from the first 10 games as well.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh my fucking GOOOOOOD!


Hype...so much hype.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Angelus (Sep 8, 2010)

Dissidia is the reason I bought a PSP in the first place and I played it for over 250 hours, so I'm EXTREMELY excited about a sequel.

I hope they'll make landing HP attacks with Squall a bit easier this time. More than one Ex-Burst move for each character would be pretty cool too.

I wouldn't mind a Dissidia game for the PS3 either. One can dream, right?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2010)

Dissidia is basically like SSB, it's all about pleasing the fans and craming characters.  So in that respect it should be fine.

In any case I want Zell, Galuf and Steiner

edit: oh yeah Gilgamesh


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2010)

I want Yuna and summons...ah god that would rock.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 8, 2010)

Crisis Core was good too. . Sounds good,


----------



## Ziko (Sep 8, 2010)

They need to make a Dissidia game for the PS3..


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 8, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Oh my fucking GOOOOOOD!
> 
> 
> Hype...so much hype.
> ...



Lol , I knew you'd  come here and be excited.

Edit: Hmm, image isn't showing.  Stupid hotlinking. ah well, image is in the second link for people who Cant seei t.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 8, 2010)

Didn't expect a sequel that soon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> first game was pretty much all they needed. Lightning is not good enough to justify a sequel.



YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Lightning at last I'm so excited


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2010)

I didn't see the image before it was deleted. 

Please have Ramza, please have Ramza, please have Ramza.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Sep 8, 2010)

lol first time I saw a non-CG picture of Lightning.
She looks a lot better in Nomura's art than in CG
picture for those who can't see it:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder if it'll have Ultros.


----------



## Cash (Sep 8, 2010)

Yesssss. Cant wait. Auron or GTFO. Need Gunner Yuna in there too. So many characters I hope they add


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

Needs more Mog.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 8, 2010)

Auron  and Zack or they can gtfo


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Dissidia is basically like SSB, it's all about pleasing the fans and craming characters.  So in that respect it should be fine.
> 
> In any case I want Zell, Galuf and Steiner
> 
> edit: oh yeah Gilgamesh







> "Enough expository banter! Now we fight like men! And ladies! And ladies who dress like men! For Gilgamesh...it is morphing time!"


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

Zack, Zell and Auron for new good characters.

Zemus, Necron and Gilgamesh for new villains.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 8, 2010)

Genesis, Zack

Auron, Seymour

Seifer, Zell

Summoner Yuna.

Red Chocobo.


----------



## Cash (Sep 8, 2010)

Tifa or Vincent would be nice as well.


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2010)

Zack, Auron ,Vincent ,Genesis Or gtfo


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2010)

Motherfucking Barret


----------



## Bushido Style (Sep 8, 2010)

The first game was great. Ramza or Auron would be great as new characters


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2010)

These guys or GTFO


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 8, 2010)

I really enjoyed the first game, sadly i didn't play any of the following 10 sequels, looking forward to this 12th game.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 8, 2010)

My wishlist...

FFII - Maria and Leon.
FFIII - Desche and Xande.
FFVI - Locke and Ultros.
FFVII - Zack and Genesis. 
FFVIII - Quistis and Seifer.
FFIX - Vivi and Necron.
FFX - Auron and Seymour.
FFXII - Ashe and Vayne.
FFXIII - Lightning and Barthandalus.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 8, 2010)

Another fake sequel thing huh? Guess I'll check it ou...


Huh. I just came.

Put Ramza in eettttt! Hell, I'll take anyone from Tactics, just give Tactics some rep.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 8, 2010)

Better have Beatrix in this one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, get some FFT characters in this shit.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn, already a sequel. I didn't play the first one so i may have to finally buy a PSP and get this.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Dissidia was released in 08 and this will be in 11, it's not that soon at all lol.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 8, 2010)

We all know Square likes taking their time


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, that "11" is a JPN release date after all, for the rest of the world i can see a 12 date. Dissidia was released a good 8~ months after the JPN release.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 8, 2010)

Higher quality image. Looks like Cecil and Garland are rejoining the brawl Dissidia.

Looks like Lightning is in EX, and her EX Burst is Gestalt Mode.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 8, 2010)

Great to see this game is getting a sequel 
I would like playable Gilgamesh,Vivi,and Vincent


----------



## Rene (Sep 8, 2010)

Wish list:

FF1: 2 white mages 
FF2: Meh
FF3: Meh
FF4: Cecil (yes again, guy practically carried his team >: () and Kain
FF5: Meh
FF6: Sabin and Ultros
FF7: Meh
FF8: Squall's pants and Seifer
FF9: Beatrix and meh
FF10: Auron and Jecht (Seymour was a pussy anyways)
FF12: Captain Basch fon Ronsenburg of Dalmasca (the real main character ) and Vayne
FF13: Lightning and meh




CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if it'll have Ultros.


Ah Ultros, you were so awesome. 

Also needs more Sabin, cause friend SUPPLEXED A TRAIN.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 8, 2010)

They better make this stacked with great characters


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 8, 2010)

Would have preferred Fang honestly. If this skips Beatrix, I will be disappoint.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2010)

We need this guy



EdGAR FiGARo indeed.


----------



## Psysalis (Sep 8, 2010)

I demand Kadaj and Loz from the movie


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2010)

In that bigger scan Kain is using gungnir as an attack against Cecil, that looked like an HP move i think.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 8, 2010)

*Want:*

FFII: Maria
FFIV: Rosa and Rydia
FFV: Faris
FFVI: Celes
FFVII: Tifa and Aerith
FFVIII: Rinoa, Quistis, Selphie and/or Edea
FFIX: Garnet, Vivi, and Beatrix
FFX: Yuna and Auron
FFXII: Ashe and Fran
FFXIII: Fang

Anything less is blasphemy.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2010)

Thinking it over, I'd be mildly interested in a 2nd Warrior of Light making up the rest of the  classes.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 8, 2010)

According to Kuja's english VA, he finished recording for Duodecim. He could be full of shit though. Squall's VA also said he might be doing something Squall related a while ago. _If _the above is true, Squall and Kuja are confirmed, and the roster is as follows; Garland, Cecil, Kain, Squall, Kuja, Lightning.

I'm guessing the old roster's coming back, and they're adding more characters.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, that's pretty much to be taken for granted. I wonder how much they'll tweak old chars and what new modes will there be. I'd love for a lot more moves and variety of doing damage in the game.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2010)

Wait, doesn't duodecim mean something along the lines of 12th not 2nd?  I'm basing this off spanish but they've been close before on word roots


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 9, 2010)

Needs Seymour and Vincent


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 9, 2010)

Want:

FFVII: Vincent
FFVIII: Quistis, Zell or Seifer
FFIX: Vivi
FFX: Auron
FFXIII: Barthandalus

The rest are meh.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 9, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wait, doesn't duodecim mean something along the lines of 12th not 2nd?  I'm basing this off spanish but they've been close before on word roots



Yep, according to this anyway.



Translation of that scan some people posted, thanks to some guy on GameFAQs.






*Spoiler*: __ 



DISSIDIA 012 [duodecim] FINAL FANTASY
(pronounced "Dissidia Duodecim Final Fantasy")

Release Date: TBA 2011
Price: TBD
Developer: Square Enix
Platform: PSP
Genre: Dramatic Progressive Action


Let the SUBLIME BATTLE between LIGHT and DARKNESS BEGIN——!!
The highly anticipated sequel to the extremely popular 3D action title, "Dissidia," is revealed!!
The PSP smash hit "Dissidia" is newly reborn, and here are the premier details!!!



Cool "Dragon Knight"!!

Cain
The man with a strong sense of justice, keeping his emotions hidden beneath the surface. High-speed aerial combat is his speciality.

Cecil gets stabbed by a swiftly moving lance!!
Launching "Gungnir" at his former best friend, Cecil!! What in the world is going on between these two...!?



"Lightspeed" Battle Maiden!!

Lightning
The female soldier with a wealth of combat experience. Simultaneously wielding sword and magic, she overwhelms opponents with a variety of fighting styles!!

Single Deadly Strike, Zantetsuken!!!
Calling upon her Eidolon, Odin, she unleashes a deadly assault upon the enemy with Zantetsuken!!!



A huuuge gathering of "FF" main characters!!
The heroes of the FF series are summoned once more, and a second conflict between light and darkness ensues! This is suuuper-exciting!


What is "Dissidia"...?
Characters from several generations of the FF series co-star together in 3D action game!!
In addition to Lightning and Cain, many other popular characters will be added. Stay tuned for follow-up reports!!


Lightning is appearing in "The 3rd Birthday" too!? Check out p.258 for the full scoop!!


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2010)

I wonder what the 12 is supposed to mean

12 new characters?


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2010)

Well damn, I might have to buy a PSP again.

As long as Zell or Auron are in I'll be fine with whoever else they add in.


----------



## Micha (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm gonna be very honest, i'm not gonna get my hopes up on this game. DFF: 012 appears to be like an expansion rather than a true sequel and SE probably just gave a fancy name similar to Kingdom Hearts: Final Mix or Phantasy Star Portable 2: Infinity. What more can you really do with a game like Dissidia? But who knows? I guess we'll see at TGS.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 11, 2010)

Micha said:


> ....What more can you really do with a game like Dissidia?...



Add more characters, improve the fighting system, more and better stages, new story, etc...


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2010)

Also online mode and maybe tag-team battles. Imagine eventually having a 3 on 3 battle like in an actual FF game...maybe a 3 v 1 fight against boss characters and the lot. 


There's a ton of things you can do lol.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 11, 2010)

Tifa and Bearix.

Hell just adding in Tifa would make my day.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Sep 11, 2010)

This game deserves Sabin like Cloud deserves a suplex. 

Beatrix would be awesome too.

And Gilgamesh.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2010)

Geg said:


> I wonder what the 12 is supposed to mean
> 
> 12 new characters?



I interpret it as them not counting FFXI, and using characters from 12 games


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 11, 2010)

Well the original included Shantotto from XI so who knows.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd prefer it if they didn't count 12 lol. Crisis Core or FFT have better material for this game.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2010)

shan and grab were extra characters that weren't crucial parts of the story, first dissidia was just I-X


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2010)

If they don't count either of them then maybe they'll have something from XIV as promotional material or who knows then.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 11, 2010)

Micha said:


> I'm gonna be very honest, i'm not gonna get my hopes up on this game. DFF: 012 appears to be like an expansion rather than a true sequel and SE probably just gave a fancy name similar to Kingdom Hearts: Final Mix or Phantasy Star Portable 2: Infinity. What more can you really do with a game like Dissidia? But who knows? I guess we'll see at TGS.



Dissidia already had an updated rerelease with Universal Tuning. It may be more of the same with Duodecim, but we'll never know how or if they can improve Dissidia if they don't try.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2010)

if Siefer is in it then ill care


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2010)

Auron, Seymour, Genesis 

That's all I ask for to be in the sequel


----------



## Micha (Sep 11, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> There's a ton of things you can do lol.



Yeah, but all that stuff can be added to an expansion too. Like I said before, I get the feeling that it's a more of a expansion of DFF, with a few additional characters thrown in the mix and tweaks here and there, while everything else is pretty much the same. But that's my own two cents of it. :/


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2010)

Micha said:


> Yeah, but all that stuff can be added to an expansion too. Like I said before, I get the feeling that it's a more of a expansion of DFF, with a few additional characters thrown in the mix and tweaks here and there, while everything else is pretty much the same. But that's my own two cents of it. :/



What you're describing is what fighting games call a "sequel".


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Steiner



I think you meant to say Vivi, bro.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2010)

We already have Shantotto, no need for another black mage. Also, Freiya rocks your socks.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> We already have Shantotto, no need for another black mage. Also, Freiya rocks your socks.



But we're getting Kain, that's enough Dragoon for me right thar.

And oh my God, Shantotto. 

So many a person I have pissed off with her.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> But we're getting Kain, that's enough Dragoon for me right thar.
> 
> And oh my God, Shantotto.
> 
> So many a person I have pissed off with her.



Huh? There's NEVER enough Dragoons in anything. There wasn't enough Dragoons in Legend of Dragoon even.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Huh? There's NEVER enough Dragoons in anything. There wasn't enough Dragoons in Legend of Dragoon even.



If I can't have Vivi, you can't have Freya. 

Though Freya was awesome. 

Trance move was subpar though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2010)

Trance sucked in general. Random limit breaks that you can't choose to activate? God no lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Trance sucked in general. Random limit breaks that you can't choose to activate? God no lol.



Steiner using Shock > all Trances put together.

At least Trance looked cool though.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 11, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I'd prefer it if they didn't count 12 lol. Crisis Core or FFT have better material for this game.



They need Genesis/Zack, probably angeal too.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2010)

I want Zach cause he had a move from basically everyone in those reels he had as a limit break. He'd make and excellent character for this game. As for a villain, Genesis would work, he certainly had a cool and unique fighting style.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 11, 2010)

They could add FFXII, it was a great game. 

Highly doubt they'll add anything from XIV. Can't really get hype for characters that the playerbase will hardly know, even if this comes out next year.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2010)

if FFXIII characters are in it, then FFXII is a given.  Vaan is a no brainer, but I'm curious if they'll put in Ashe or Basch


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2010)

Noctis. :33


----------



## Piekage (Sep 11, 2010)

Noctis would be pretty awesome, but I doubt it. v13 might not be out by the time Dissidia 2 comes out, and Square won't spoil what Noctis can do in that case. Same reason we didn't get Lightning in the first one.


----------



## DjChopper24 (Sep 11, 2010)

Gligamesh must be in this game!!


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't see how they could not include Zack in this game. I mean all he would basically have to be is a pallet swap of Cloud with a few different moves.

Every good fighting game has a few Pallet Swaps!


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, I had figured there would be a sequel for Dissidia considering the success of the game. Didn't take long at all.

Fun gameplay, but I do hope they work on improving their dialogue though.


----------



## valerian (Sep 13, 2010)

Kain :33

Now give me Vivi.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2010)

basch71 said:


> These guys or GTFO
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Rufus at least would make for a great addition, and I would much rather take him over Genesis or Weiss.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 13, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> We already have Shantotto, no need for another black mage. Also, Freiya rocks your socks.



Assuming we get an entire cast remix instead of the Dissidia cast, plus these new guys, then Vivi can replace Terra. Heck, even Terra's Chainspell would work for Vivi's EX Mode.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2010)

I get the feeling they're replacing characters rather than adding more. I don't get that


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 13, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Assuming we get an entire cast remix instead of the Dissidia cast, plus these new guys, then Vivi can replace Terra. Heck, even Terra's Chainspell would work for Vivi's EX Mode.



Since Cecil and Kain are both there, i seriously doubt they'd replace anyone already there. If anything, now they could give them even more moves and cool stuff.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 14, 2010)

_Just a few days after the game debut in Jump, Dissidia: Final Fantasy [duodecim] 012′s official site has gone up! Not much is currently displayed but the main theme has been remixed, and the only text reads “the tale of the defeat leading to the final decisive battle”. Prequel confirmed? An image of the Warrior of Light’s helmet can also be seen as well. Go ahead and check it out here! Also stay tuned to FinalFantasy.net for more information about Duodecim come TGS this week!

Update: We have three screenshots from the official TGS site!

threepic

Update #2: Translated from the official TGS site “New warriors were summoned to the god of disorder, Chaos and the god of harmony, Cosmos. This is another illusion that they weave.” Famitsu also reports that “Put the fate of the world, conflict and harmony through chaos gods. Famitsu also posted a prologue text about the game, and it appears that the next issue will have further information and an interview with Takahashi Mitsunori and Tetsuya Nomura on September 30th. Via Famitsu:

“Warriors will rely on the few remaining memories they own,
To end the war,
To return to the original world,
Keep fighting …”

Update #3: Famitsu also reports that the game will feature new battle system, characters, maps, music, and a more robust “communication system”. Nothing explicitly states Infrastructure mode support. Duodecim will be playable at TGS on September 16th and 17th and videos will be shown as well. We also have a staff list!
Director: Takahashi Mitsunori
Creative Producer / Character Design: Tetsuya Nomura
Movie Director: Takeshi Nozue
Main Composer: Takeharu Ishimoto
Producer: Hazama Itirou

Update #4: A new promotional image from Square-Enix’s TGS booth displays new CG renders of the Warrior of Light, Kain Highwind, and Lightning!_


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome game will be awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh god Lightning looks beautiful want this so much


----------



## valerian (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh god Kain looks beautiful want this so much


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 15, 2010)

Kain? :33

I'd like to see Rydia, too... girl was the first summoner in the series.


----------



## Random (Sep 15, 2010)

They're making another one?


----------



## Firaea (Sep 15, 2010)

Serah Farron please. 

Oh... wait.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 15, 2010)

Images guys. They are awesome.

Move List


How to Guide, with battle images. Orphan's Cradle confirmed

Is that Kain at the bottom of that pic? Quite a shine you got there.


Looks like Lightning can Paradigm Shift.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

Besides having Lightning and Kain, it doesn't look that different yet, does it?


----------



## Piekage (Sep 15, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Besides having Lightning and Kain, it doesn't look that different yet, does it?



There's  few noticable differences. The character status bars at the bottom are different, and there's going to be assist attacks. We'll probably have more info t TGS. Game was only just annonced last week after all. Here's a list of details I found based on scans and an interview with Tetsuya Nomura and Takahashi Mitsunori, from Final Fantasy Network.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Famitsu?s got a new interview with Tetsuya Nomura and Takahashi Mitsunori about Dissidia Duodecim, plus new scans as well! Stay tuned, because we?ll be posting all the sweet deets tonight!

Details:
+ Lightning is able to switch Paradigms with L and R.
+ She is able to use the Command, Ravager, and Medic roles.
+ The soundtrack is double the size of the previous Dissidia.
+ There is mention of a four-player mode, though it could be two characters being switched in and out.
+ There will be a four-character Assist System; two players use two characters each.
+ Funda Sugawara will be narrarating the Japanese version.
+ Kain Highwind from Final Fantasy IV will be voiced by Koichi Yamadera. (Spike Spiegel in Cowboy Bebop)
+ Every character in the original Dissidia will return.
+ Your saved data from Dissidia: Final Fantasy will carry over, but Nomura wouldn?t divulge details.
+ There will be many new characters, not just three or four.
+ The game?s Story Mode will be different from it?s predecessor, currently it?s top-secret.
+ The orange bars below the character?s health bar pertain to Assist System.
+ Pressing L+○ or L+□ will execute an brave or HP Assist, and consume one segment of the orange Assist bar.
+ Pressing ↓L+○ will execute a Brave Assist attack, and consume one segment of the orange Assist bars.
+ Pressing L+□ will execute a HP Assist attack, and consume two segments of the orange Assist bars.
+ Nomura hints at adding more original NES music into the game.
+ All the maps from the original game will return.
+ There will be new Summons.
+ The ?012′ in Duodecim?s title pertains to a specific and important story element.
+ Nomura says that the final build of the game will be playable ?soon?.
+ The playable build at TGS will include new features that may impress fans.
+ All current characters and new characters will have a third alternate look.

Even more breaking updates!
+ Lightning?s Healer paradigm was designed to heal Brave points, and recovers a small amount upon use.
+ Some of the characters in Dissidia are changed almost entirely in battle. Firion is an example.
+ The team wants you to enjoy the third alternate outfits for characters, especially Garland.
+ Weapons and armor have been re-balanced, and will include bonuses to the Assist System.
+ There are many new maps that include locations from the franchise, but new ones as well.
+ Orphan?s Cradle from Final Fantasy XIII will be a map.
+ The battle theme from Final Fantasy XIII is in, and will be remixed by Takeharu Ishimoto.
+ Kain Highwind?s moniker is ?Position Maker?, and he is able cancel and connect aerial Brave combos.
+ Kain?s battle style will naturally have the player doing a lot of jumping and moving over terrain.
+ Lightning?s moniker is ?Optima Commander? as she makes use of three different battle styles.
+ Her Ex-Burst is called Scene Break/Army of One.
+ Lightning is able to use Scene Break/Army of One in EX-Mode.
+ Her Ex-Bust involves summoning Odin and entering Gestalt Mode.
+ The TGS demo will have three difficulty modes: Beginner, Intermediate, and Advanced.
+ Popular characters with a good direction of how to implement them in battle are chosen for Dissidia.
+ Kain and Lightning will have and alternate form based on Yoshitaka Amano?s artwork.
+ Kain has a HP attack called ?Gungnir? that will strike his opponent and restore his HP.
+ In a conversation with Cecil, Kain says that ?They are right, and you will lose this battle when you tire.?
+ Lightning is called a traitor by the Warrior of Light, as she looks upon Cosmos with scrutiny.
+ She has an attack named ?Impact Break? in her Commando paradigm.
+ After completing Universal Tuning, Nomura and Takahashi expressed interest in expanding Dissidia further, and Duodecim was greenlit.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2010)

news a friend compiled on another forum


roku said:


> Famitsu’s got a new interview with Tetsuya Nomura and Takahashi Mitsunori about Dissidia Duodecim, plus new scans as well! Stay tuned, because we’ll be posting all the sweet deets tonight!
> 
> Details:
> + Lightning is able to switch Paradigms with L and R.
> ...


----------



## Sauce (Sep 15, 2010)

A sequel??!!o.o
Wow this game is going to be great.


----------



## Tifa (Sep 15, 2010)

The name is stupid  But as long as the game is ok I won't complain...

I want Tifa, Vayne and Noctis pek


----------



## Piekage (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's an interview.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Dissidia 012 (Duodecim): Final Fantasy, the somewhat complexly-named sequel to Square Enix's crossover PSP action-fighter, is playable on the floor right this moment at the Tokyo Game Show. Well, not right this moment, mind you, since it's 11pm as this article is being written, but you know what we mean. 
To help gamers prepare for the TGS demo, creative producer Tetsuya Nomura and director Mitsunori Takahashi sat down with Famitsu magazine this week to discuss the sequel's origins. "Ever since work on Dissidia ended," Nomura said, "I figured that games like these are meant to be built up and polished, and that our job is to make the next game more fun instead of ending it as is." 

"The previous game was a gift to FF fans for the series' 20th anniversary," Takahashi added, "so we're retaining that same sort of carnival atmosphere as we try to open things up to an even wider audience. We're responding to requests from fans of the original, and as for people who skipped the previous game, we're analyzing why they weren't interested and are trying to make the new game more approachable. For series fans in particular, we're trying our best to balance the standard evolution in the sequel with some more revolutionary gameplay features. There are more revolutionary features here besides the battle-system additions -- it's a little hard to gauge yet from our perspective how much of a change it'll be. Play it, though, and we're hoping you'll think to yourself 'This is what I wanted.'" 

Square Enix kicked off their Dissidia 012 PR campaign last week by introducing two new characters to the mix -- Lightning from Final Fantasy XIII, and Kain Highwind from Final Fantasy IV. "Kain was always a character I've pictured for the sequel, should we make one," Nomura commented. "With a game like Dissidia where jumping plays such a factor, I wanted to see how a dragoon's Jump skill would play into things. That was the only real request I had for Kain; otherwise I left things to Takahashi." 

"When you're talking about dragoons like Kain, you think about aerial combat -- moving around in the air and staying above or to the side of the enemy, always seizing the advantage," added Takahashi. "One unique feature of his is the ability to cancel the unguarded period that BRV attacks cost you. Pressing the Triangle button after sending the enemy flying causes him to dash into the air a bit, letting him go right to the next attack. The position Kain takes is a key part of his fighting style, so the better a grip you have on the local arena and obstacles, the better you'll fight, perhaps." 

As for Lightning? "You really can't talk about Lightning without considering the Paradigm system," Takahashi said. "Figuring out how to work that system into Dissidia was a source of trouble for us at the beginning -- we considered going in a different direction with her at one point -- but we decided that we couldn't possibly introduce an FFXIII character without some Paradigm-type gameplay aspect. So she fights while switching roles between Commando, Ravager and Medic, and her BRV attacks are based on her roles, so her fighting style can change very rapidly." 

These aren't the only new characters debuting in Dissidia 012, though, right? "We aren't doubling the roster or having one character from every single series title, but we aren't preparing only three or four new characters, either," Nomura said. Feel like being a bit more specific, guys? "There are other new characters, but we've got strict space limits with the UMD media and so we can't give you an exact number yet," Takahashi responded. "All the characters from the previous game are here, too. There isn't a character we aren't readjusting at least a bit -- most characters are getting new skills. Firion, in particular, is really getting reborn here. We got a lot of feedback about him from gamers that will get reflected in the game." 

Nomura and Takahashi are still a bit coy about new gameplay features in Dissidia 012, preferring to have gamers discover them for themselves when they try out the TGS demo. However, Takahashi did reveal that you'll be able to import your save game from the first Dissidia into the sequel. "You will be able to import your save, but we can't say much more than that right now since it's related to a gameplay aspect we haven't revealed yet," he commented. "We don't want gamers who played the original to think they're going through the same motions -- this game is fun in a new way, so there are bits you can import and bits you can't. How much you can import is something we're figuring out right now." 

Dissidia 012 is coming out sometime next year in Japan. 




Demo Move List for Lightning and Kain. Thanks to Chaotic Cosmos.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kain Highwind


Brave Attacks

Ground: Spiral Blow
Ground Towards: Piercing Lance
Ground Away: Cyclone

Air: Thrust Lance
Air Up: Celest Shooter 
Air Down: Crush Dive

HP Attacks

Ground: Jump
Ground Towards: Dragon Fang
Ground Away: None
Air: Gugnir
Air: Rising Dive
Air Up: Sky Grounder

EX-Mode Special Attack

R+囗 Dragon Sword
HP Damage will restore HP


Lightning


Color Guide - Commando/Ravager/Medic
Brave Attacks

Ground: Smash Up/Army of One/Cure
Ground Towards: Area Blast/Fira
Ground Away: Ruinga/Aerora/Cura
Air: Impact Break/Thunder/Cure
Air Up: Blitz Rush/Blizzara/
Air Down: Ruin/Watera/Cura
HP Attacks

Ground: Lightning Strike
Ground Towards: None
Ground Away: Stormblade
Air: Razor Gale 
Air Up: None
Air Down: Crushing Blow

Combo Note

Smash Up leads into Flourish of Steel
Cure spells do not heal HP, they instead raise Brave

(BTW, having not played FFXIII in English, much less Japanese, I'm not entirely sure that I got all the attacks right. If anyone wants to correct me, please feel free to do so.)

Finally, I'm just going to link to all the great work done and Famitsu scans posted at Final Fantasy.Net. Scans include a look at the Assist System with four characters present, Alternate Costumes for Kain and Lightning, Kain's EX-Mode, and some of the first screen shots from our new story!


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2010)

As for Lightning's attack names, you did get them right for the JP version...though they were changed a bit for the English one. Oh and Army of One is called "Scene Break" in JP.





> + _Your saved data from Dissidia: Final Fantasy will carry over, but Nomura wouldn’t divulge details._




Heh, and i thought my 500+ hours of Jp dissidia wouldn't do me any good .


----------



## Piekage (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh I didn't translate that. Wish I did, cause that would mean I know Japanese. Just copied it from .

Real glad the data will transfer over, but I wonder in what way. Looking forward to it regardless. I think they also raised the max HP, based on the image seen . I would love for that to be the case.

Hoping we'll get a trailer or something tonight. Really hoping Square won't use they're Mega theathers for the trailers, but I'm sure we all know they will.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2010)

I doubt the data would actually like give you all your stuff back, it'll probably have a few special items depending on how much of the game you completed or something to that effect. It had a ton of missions and items and collectibles to get. I just can't wait to see how many this one will have .


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Also i hope the intro for this game to be as epic as it was for the first one as well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

They're changing Firion? I hope it goes well, I really liked him in the first game. Also good to see the countless hours I'm wasting on the first game won't be going to waste.



Mickey Mouse said:


> news a friend compiled on another forum



dat Lightning facing off against WoL


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2010)

Frionel's air game sucked, all he had was that air HP move. It's a welcome addition.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2010)

sources currently saying Tifa/Celes are in


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> sources currently saying Tifa/Celes are in



Where do they live, so i know where to send the rockets if they're lying.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2010)

From the looks of it, looks like tifa is solid, Celes is only half sure

EDIT: forget celes, cecil was too bishie to tell the difference


----------



## Piekage (Sep 16, 2010)

Aya Brea and KH1 Cloud are DLC costumes for Lightning and Cloud. There's also Gameplay footage of Kain and Warrior of Light with new moves on finalfantasy.net. Kain looks fun, and his EX burst was awesome looking.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> From the looks of it, looks like tifa is solid, Celes is only half sure
> 
> EDIT: forget celes, cecil was too bishie to tell the difference



Fool! Celes means we could get her aria as a battle theme! You fool!


----------



## Piekage (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightning gameplay.


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

Tifa might be in? For real?


----------



## Piekage (Sep 16, 2010)

There's no picture confirmation, but a lot of people are saying they say her in TGS.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2010)

she apparently speaks with Sephiroth in a cutscene in the trailer


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

Oooh ok. Guess that means no Zell.


----------



## Tifa (Sep 17, 2010)

Lightning's alternative outfit is not fitting the ff theme at all  

Clouds?:


----------



## geG (Sep 17, 2010)

Apparently those are only unlockable with codes found in The Third Birthday and Birth By Sleep Final Mix


----------



## Tifa (Sep 17, 2010)

So they have been planning this for a long time?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2010)

Ladybee said:


> So they have been planning this for a long time?



As far as I'm aware, they knew all three games would be coming out in the same month. So they decided to have some cross-promotion, with unlockables unlocked by owning more than one of them.

It's pretty clear Birth by Sleep Final Mix unlocks Cloud's Kingdom Hearts outfit, but I really don't want to buy a game that's no different to the English version...


----------



## kenji1104 (Sep 18, 2010)

Bring Zack and Genesis, then I'll be happy.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2010)

Tifa 100% confirmed


also Vayne's VA says he will be in the game


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2010)

Trailer dialogue translated

Warrior of Light: “We are warriors who were called to this land to lead the goddess of harmony to victory.”
Cecil: “The crystals are the power Cosmos has entrusted to everyone. Therefore, to protect everyone is to uphold the will of Cosmos.”
Kuja: “It would be best if we got away from here soon.
Zidane: “Why is that?”
Bartz: “Zidane, is this the warrior of Cosmos who is said to rarely show himself?
Emperor: “Among these warriors of Cosmos who have suffered many defeats, there is not one with memories of battle.”
Lightning: “The figures called Manikins are getting agitated in large numbers. They are all our enemies.”
Garland: “Lots of your friends have already begun their journey. You should also enjoy your final moments.”
Lightning: “What did you say?!”
Kain: If chaos triumphs, the world will collapse. Is that what you wish for?”
Golbez: “The world won’t disappear or collapse. Because the battle will not end.”
Lightning: “Bartz hang in there!”
Bartz: “Kain… why?” (Bartz refering to what Kain has done to him.)
Cloud: “Kuja.”
Kuja: “What is it?”
Cloud: “It’d be good if you could consider your own memories precious.”
Ultimecia: ” I’m not stupid enough to obey an unfamiliar god.”
Cloud of Darkness: “…”
Kain: “I’ll show you a thing that’s called the power of being a real person!” (Referring to the manikins.)
Warrior of Light: “It’s as you said. We will lose.”
Lightning: What are you planning, you traitor?!”
Warrior of Light: “That’s not something for you to know now.”
Warrior of Light: “It’s possible that I already no longer meet the qualifications to fight for light. But I swear that here, I will protect you until the end.”
Tifa: “Who are you?” (Referring to Sephiroth.)
Sephiroth: “Your enemy. There’s no need to know more than that.”
Tifa: “So, a warrior of Chaos


----------



## Piekage (Sep 18, 2010)

Vaan's VA said he'd be playing Vaan again in his Twitter page on May 30th.



Can't say I care for that, but whatever.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 18, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Vaan's VA said he'd be playing Vaan again in his Twitter page on May 30th.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say I care for that, but whatever.



Damn, I was hoping for Balthier.  He's unlikely if Vaan is in it.  I'd even take Ashe over Vaan.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2010)

Well Vaan was practically a given the moment FFXII characters were going to be in it. Only real question is if they're gonna put in another "hero" character and if that's going to be Basch or Ashe.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2010)

Birth by Sleep Final Mix confirmed, and considering Square Enix's track record, you can bet your ass the US is never going to see it released.

It includes yet another episode (playable Mickey?).


----------



## Piekage (Sep 18, 2010)

Naruto said:


> Birth by Sleep Final Mix confirmed, and considering Square Enix's track record, you can bet your ass the US is never going to see it released.
> 
> It includes yet another episode (playable Mickey?).



Huh. Good thing my PSP's modded. 

Wondering what they'll do with Vaan. I loved playing as Gabranth in the first one, so I wouldn't mind if he's similar.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 18, 2010)

*DISSIDIA 012 [duodecim] FINAL FANTASY preview: a sensible sequel*


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

Assist?

Sounds like a step in the right direction of becoming more of a fighter, but then this auto battle mode not so much.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 18, 2010)

Tifa and Vaan?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh I missed TGS trailer.

Tifa. :33


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Assist?
> 
> Sounds like a step in the right direction of becoming more of a fighter, but then this auto battle mode not so much.



The auto-battle rpg command system was in the first game too, it's like they didn't notice or something...probably they didn't play it long enough to have the items needed to gain the ability to use it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2010)

You could bring up a menu for auto combat? 

I only really played the japanese version, and against people with no equips, so I had no clue what most things did.

Only maxed out Kefka on the english version before I stopped playing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 19, 2010)

It's one of the abilities in one of the customization screens. Not an equipment. You need to go to the shop and use an item you get in the coliseum or story to unlock it. I played the JP version too and in that it's refereed to as "command battle".


It's SUPER gimped, you actually issue commands instead of doing the things you want to do in real time, you will feel aggravated and as though you can't play for crap if you go from playing normally to using it. Just an example, you know how many times you dodge in a high level fight, right? Well, you need to press the "run away" command to dodge with this system lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2010)

I didn't use it cause I went with the best skill builds as suggested, if I recall none of the auto stuff was on them.


----------



## Chronos (Sep 19, 2010)

oh look some game play

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve94rh3TD1o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33QHs5vBt4Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piekage (Sep 19, 2010)

More Lightning gameplay, since Terra kicked her ass too much in the one above.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfN6gjafqfo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Sep 19, 2010)

Anymore Kain gameplay?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2010)

This is more of a update then a sequel, I'm just hoping the problems of the first don't carry over.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 20, 2010)

Tifa makes sense, there was a clear lack of Monk Power in the first game and she is the most notable monk


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 20, 2010)

All this talk of Dissidea prompted me to get an FF4 set and play FF6 again. 


:33 Daaw... Kain looks so awesome...


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2010)

Kain's EX Burst is crazy awesome...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 21, 2010)

kain is a beast


----------



## Piekage (Sep 21, 2010)

Who likes a playable Villain storyline? I know I will.



English site is up already. Surprising really.



Lightning and Kain artwork, thanks to some french forum.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 21, 2010)

While the game looks amazing, the title itself is straight-up ass.


----------



## Ceveti (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, get some FFT characters in this shit.


 Seconded, I wanna bust up folks with either Agrias or TG Cid.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 24, 2010)

Admittingly, the first game kinda pissed me off. For whatever reason I couldn't really get into it, though the concept of the game is phenomenal. This new game will apparently feature Kain Highwind who is my favorite FF character, looks like I'll get this just to play as him.

Square Enix, milking me dry every time.......


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 24, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> While the game looks amazing, the title itself is straight-up ass.



LMAO hahaha


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 24, 2010)

All i care about is Squall, and Ultimacia's story. With a side order of Rinoa.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 24, 2010)

I want Rinoa with Angel wings and Squall to hug in this game...this is all.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't know if it's been posted but apparently this is a conceptual leak image of characters Square's been tampering with for the game.


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Saw Auron. Changing pants.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 24, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> I don't know if it's been posted but apparently this is a conceptual leak image of characters Square's been tampering with for the game.



I see some of my favorite characters in there...


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 25, 2010)

Warrior of Light <3


----------



## valerian (Sep 25, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> I don't know if it's been posted but apparently this is a conceptual leak image of characters Square's been tampering with for the game.



Vivi, Auron, Red XIII, Locke. 

Oh god please be real.


----------



## geG (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmm, I kind of doubt that's real. There's Red XIII and Cid, but no Tifa.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 25, 2010)

Honestly I dont get why is Tifa there, Vincent or Angeal would had been more interesting and would had spiced it more.

And I dont care about anyone else, Just give me FANG!

Edit: oh btw that scan is fake.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't be so hasty, that could be a development scan used while the game was actually in conception since its been out for a while and Vaan has been announced "unofficially" for the game and he's on the chart. It could be that Square's still putting in as well as taking out new characters as a trial and error type thing.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 25, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> I don't know if it's been posted but apparently this is a conceptual leak image of characters Square's been tampering with for the game.



It's not. That is fanart that has been out for ages. I saw that on Danbooru months before Dissidia 2 was even annonced. It's even got the original Dissidia logo on it.



> Honestly I dont get why is Tifa there, Vincent or Angeal would had been more interesting and would had spiced it more.
> 
> And I dont care about anyone else, Just give me FANG!
> 
> Edit: oh btw that scan is fake.



For you maybe. Angeal would have been boring to me. Wouldn't mind Vincent, but as long as I get a Monk I'm happy.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 25, 2010)

Piekage said:


> It's not. That is fanart that has been out for ages. I saw that on Danbooru months before Dissidia 2 was even annonced. It's even got the original Dissidia logo on it.



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VVrS5CpAVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 25, 2010)

Rinoa, Zell, and Seifer. 

Are else SquareEnix.:repstorm


----------



## geG (Oct 1, 2010)

HQ version of the trailer is out:


----------



## Deimos (Oct 2, 2010)

Got the HQ version from the official website, but thanks for the notification!


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 2, 2010)

I would hope there are more good-girls. Freya and Paine would be excellent fighters.

Honestly, I think they should've set up the rooster so that the male and female lead of each game was playable.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, that scan is fake.  Saw it on Danbooru a long, long time ago.

Anyway, I'm glad I'm in the game.  Apparently the development team thinks I'm pretty overpowered.  

Thoughts?  

I also second the needs more girls thought.  Celes/Faris/Quistis/Yuna please Square.  And Ramza/Agrias from Tactics.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 2, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> I also second the needs more girls thought.  Celes/*Faris/Quistis*/Yuna please Square.



Those two and Rydia if no one else!  Though if they're going to put in a summoner it will probably be Yuna and not Rydia and since Rydia uses primarily whips Quistis takes care of that... but Faris is great, too.  One of the only things that really stood out to me when playing FF5.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Those two and Rydia if no one else!  Though if they're going to put in a summoner it will probably be Yuna and not Rydia and since Rydia uses primarily whips Quistis takes care of that... but Faris is great, too.  One of the only things that really stood out to me when playing FF5.



Quistis has the uniqueness quality down since she uses whips and blue magic, neither of which are represented so far.  Unfortunately, she's not too popular.  It's probably gonna be Seifer who gets the nod.

Faris is an obvious choice IMO.  Popular and she can have whatever moveset they want, considering the job system FF5 had.


----------



## Piekage (Oct 8, 2010)

The North American site has the TGS trailer, with english subs.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 8, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Quistis has the uniqueness quality down since she uses whips and blue magic, neither of which are represented so far.  Unfortunately, she's not too popular.  It's probably gonna be Seifer who gets the nod.
> 
> Faris is an obvious choice IMO.  Popular and she can have whatever moveset they want, considering the job system FF5 had.



Quistis was one of the few characters from FF8 that I didn't think was complete fail.


Faris was just awesome.  I played that game for the first time and right from the start I was like...


----------



## Piekage (Oct 13, 2010)

Tifa image guys. Lookin' mighty fine as always.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks! Some kickass CGI action would be nice too haha.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if  is available somewhere online? There's a  (Update #4) but it's useless.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2010)

Golbez from The After Years will be playable


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Golbez from The After Years will be playable



Wow.

Cool addition.

I didn't expect that.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 16, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Golbez from The After Years will be playable



Well, _technically_, it's just his new alternate costume. It's showing Sephiroth's and Cloud's new standard outfits, I think they're more simplistic designs to mirror the original FFVII, plus the new alternative outfits for Cecil and Golbez taken from The After Years.

I do like Golbez's new look, though. It's far better than his normal look.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2010)

No.

His armor is fucking awesome.


Only matched by ExDeath in cool


----------



## Velocity (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not a fan of clunky armour.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2010)

boooooooooooooo


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 16, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No.
> 
> His armor is fucking awesome.
> 
> ...



I agree.  Golbez gave off this sort of... Darth Vader feel.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2010)

Golbez ROCKS everyones panties! feeehl the powa baby in the dumbsta un the duhmbasta! Feel da powa babie iiyeeiyeyeieyeeeyy! He is pretty cool, x-death wasnt a chara that I really played well.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 16, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> boooooooooooooo



I need to go cut myself now so my pyjamas become as red as the neg you gave me...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2010)

Do people really use a y in pajamas?  I've seen that used many places and its just fucking weird to me


----------



## Velocity (Oct 16, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Do people really use a y in pajamas?  I've seen that used many places and its just fucking weird to me



Well, it *is* how it's spelt. Not our fault Americans can't spell for crap.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 10, 2010)

Huh. Sky Pirate for alt Square. Make it happen.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 10, 2010)

Give the people what they want: Captain Bash von Ronsenberg, instead of that wannabe sky pirate kid (lol, I don't even remember his name, he was THAT USELESS in FFXII).


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> Give the people what they want: Captain Bash von Ronsenberg, instead of that wannabe sky pirate kid (lol, I don't even remember his name, he was THAT USELESS in FFXII).



too late


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2010)

Give the people Balthier you mean. Final Fantasy Han Solo and sexy Chewbacca? Yes please.

Basch is gay, no one wants him. Besides we have his cooler brother anyway in Dissidia.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh please, the Han Solo of Final Fantasy? He wasn't even close to being that cool. Basch was awesome, Balthier was boring, it's as simple as that.  But Fran would have been an interesting choice, I'll give you that.

Castiel is right though, it's already too late.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 10, 2010)

I love the classic designs for Cloud and me.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSyfGm6wXgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 11, 2010)

Cool, but I still haven't played the first one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2010)

So did anyone want Vaan here? 

I would of prefered Balthier or Basch to him.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 11, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> *So did anyone want Vaan here?*
> 
> I would of prefered Balthier or Basch to him.



It was to be expected, so no surprise here.

I still wonder if they'll add another hero from FFXII, because SE will most likley add one hero for each FF. Then again, there was no hero present for FFXII in the first Dissidia game...



Suigetsu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSyfGm6wXgs[/YOUTUBE]



That vid is awesome btw.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2010)

The question though is did you want him?


----------



## BVB (Nov 11, 2010)

vaan was the protagonist of XII, wasn't he?

Hell no


----------



## Phunin (Nov 11, 2010)

Good news. With all the buzz about the PSP2 recently, I would think the game would be held off for that, lol.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 11, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So did anyone want Vaan here?
> 
> I would of prefered Balthier or Basch to him.



I wanted Ashe... She would've been a great character.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 11, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> Give the people what they want: Captain Bash von Ronsenberg, instead of that wannabe sky pirate kid (lol, I don't even remember his name, he was THAT USELESS in FFXII).



If by people you mean VAST minority then yeah. People prefer Vaan to Basch from what I've seen. I don't really care about who reps XII though, honestly speaking.

Just because you have can't remember him doesn't mean Vaan was useless. You could just have a crappy memory for all we know.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I wanted Ashe... She would've been a great character.


I only support this comment for the sole reason that we need more female characters.

When it comes to females, I wanted FF9's Freya to be in the roster, although Kain has already taken the dragoon job.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> I hear he was a lot more interesting in that FFXII handheld game, Revenant Wings (or something like that). Anyone played that?


Yeah, he gained a level or two in badass since his cameo in Tactics Advance 2. Luso and Balthier must've rubbed off on him.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 12, 2010)

Vaan? Seriously?

*NOBODY LIKED VAAN!*

Christ...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 12, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I only support this comment for the sole reason that we need more female characters.
> 
> When it comes to females, I wanted FF9's Freya to be in the roster, although Kain has already taken the dragoon job.



Well, they now have:
Terra
Lightning
Tifa
Cloud of Darkness
Ultimecia
Shantotto


I'm rooting for the following females:
Maria (more character development for what was a token female)
Faris 
Relm (fighting style could be interesting)
Quistis (whip+blue mage)
Yuna (burst could be a summon, fighting style could be the dress spheres)

For 9 I'd like to see Vivi.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 12, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if they added a few more female characters, especially Lulu from FFX 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Piekage (Nov 12, 2010)

Unless the next character reveal is Ramza(that'd be fucking awesome), really hoping we get some villains. I don't even care who, just tired of seeing heroes pop up. Actually, Seifer would be cool, as I'm sure Square will do something with his fighting style so he doesn't mirror Squall, if he's included.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 12, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Unless the next character reveal is Ramza(that'd be fucking awesome), really hoping we get some villains. I don't even care who, just tired of seeing heroes pop up. Actually, Seifer would be cool, as I'm sure Square will do something with his fighting style so he doesn't mirror Squall, if he's included.



Some that might work:
    * Xande
    * Zemus
    * Gilgamesh
    * Hojo (could be cool if done properly)
    * Seifer
    * Sin (lol)
... Final Fantasy XI had some villains that could be used.

They're bound to add at least two villains: one from 12 and one from 13.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 12, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> I wouldn't mind if they added a few more female characters, especially Lulu from FFX


Haven't we had enough female spellcasters already?


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Nov 13, 2010)

If we're talking female characters, Beatrix from FFIX is my second choice for the game next to Vivi.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 13, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Unless the next character reveal is Ramza(that'd be fucking awesome), really hoping we get some villains. I don't even care who, just tired of seeing heroes pop up. Actually, Seifer would be cool, as I'm sure Square will do something with his fighting style so he doesn't mirror Squall, if he's included.



The only problem is... What would Ramza play like? Luso would be easy - he'd be a Parivir and his EX Mode would grant the Geomancy ability, doubling the damage of his Flair attacks. Then his EX Burst would call out Mateus the Corrupt...

But Ramza... I don't recall anything that really stood out for him.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 13, 2010)

Lyra said:


> The only problem is... What would Ramza play like? Luso would be easy - he'd be a Parivir and his EX Mode would grant the Geomancy ability, doubling the damage of his Flair attacks. Then his EX Burst would call out Mateus the Corrupt...
> 
> But Ramza... I don't recall anything that really stood out for him.



He could maybe play like a mix of Bartz and Cecil, having a wide array of attacks inspired by all the different jobs from FFT and each attack changes his job.

Or he could play more like Gabranth, being a weak Squire in normal mode and being a Dark Knight with powerful attacks in EX-Mode.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 13, 2010)

Emerald Chaos said:


> If we're talking female characters, Beatrix from FFIX is my second choice for the game next to Vivi.


Beatrix is only a support character, though.

But I'd definitely love that.


----------



## Ephemere (Nov 13, 2010)

it's so weird

the gameplay was definitely lacking but i didnt mind. i played that game for 100+ hours regardless

seifer and seymour pls.


----------



## Sesha (Nov 13, 2010)

FF12 is a decent game with a lot of interesting ideas in terms of gameplay and story, that ultimately suffered from poor execution and Vaan. 



Naruto said:


> Vaan? Seriously?
> 
> *NOBODY LIKED VAAN!*
> 
> Christ...



Unfortunately, the Japanese do.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 15, 2010)

Protip: Yunalesca should rep FFX instead of Yuna or Auron.


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't know if these have been posted already :sweat

So far, all of the characters from the first game + Lightning + Kain + Tifa + Vaan have been confirmed. The game's gonna be a prequel to the first one and new features like Assist are in 012.

The trailer is amazing 

I'm hoping that it will be out in Europe by April '11 at the latest *crosses fingers*


----------



## Piekage (Nov 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> The only problem is... What would Ramza play like? Luso would be easy - he'd be a Parivir and his EX Mode would grant the Geomancy ability, doubling the damage of his Flair attacks. Then his EX Burst would call out Mateus the Corrupt...
> 
> But Ramza... I don't recall anything that really stood out for him.



I'm sure Square would think of something. There's a lot of characters I was sceptical about in Dissidia that turned out pretty interesting and unique. I imagine he'd have a mix up of techiques from classes in FFTactics. A few Knight Break techs for Brave attacks, Spells/Monk techniques or something for HP. His EX Mode could be 'True/Refined Mettle' (uses his Special Squire skills to boost his stats), and his EX Burst could be Ultima or Zodiac.

I can even imagine character encounter quotes for him, but it'll never happen.

But if it did I know this, his long range best be "Throw Rock."


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 16, 2010)

Piekage said:


> I can even imagine character encounter quotes for him, but it'll never happen.


I just could not get over his voice in the PSP remake.


Piekage said:


> But if it did I know this, his long range best be "Throw Rock."


It would be so hilarious if this is a Square/HP attack. Finishing someone with this attack is like getting knifed in Counter Strike.


----------



## geG (Nov 17, 2010)

Apparently Vaan's Japanese actor has changed to the same person who does Harry Potter's Japanese voice. They couldn't negotiate with the old actor's agents or something


----------



## scerpers (Nov 17, 2010)

who cares. he wont be my main.


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 17, 2010)

Geg said:


> Apparently Vaan's Japanese actor has changed to the same person who does Harry Potter's Japanese voice. They couldn't negotiate with the old actor's agents or something



Cool  Harry Potter > Vaan though... Very much so *chuckles*


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Haven't we had enough female spellcasters already?



how about Fang?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 19, 2010)

Lighty's there already so I doubt it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 20, 2010)

Enjoy your shitty character additions


(oh wait, this is an RPG fightan. Faggy~)


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 20, 2010)

^


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 20, 2010)

Ain't my fault that this game based off of "lol I haz level and equips"


----------



## Micha (Nov 20, 2010)

Have these been already posted? 

Here are a few new magazine scans. 



Vaan and Gabranth's alternate costumes:


Terra and Kefka's new alts:


----------



## scerpers (Nov 20, 2010)

Micha said:


> http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/3153/14dj9x1634c.jpg



Holy shit. Finally, something of interest. Kefka's alt looks awesome.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 20, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Ain't my fault that this game based off of "lol I haz level and equips"



Then why, pray tell, is your PSN ID ValkyriePrinny if you don't like games based off of "lol I haz level and equips"? Prinnies are in Disgaea. Disgaea has insane levels and equips, culminating into the millions.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 21, 2010)

Good to see that they included a Basch costume for Gabranth.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't possibly describe how much I fucking want this game right now. Though, after seeing a few images of Lightning's alternate look, I am a bit sketched out. But then again, who cares as long as Gabranth is still included.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 29, 2010)

i think they might nerf down gabranth.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 29, 2010)

What choo talkin' bout? Gabranth is my mofo. His only downfall is he's slow when he's not in ex mode.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 29, 2010)

but now they got rid of the exbreak. plus with assist, he might be given a longer ex bar charge.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 29, 2010)

Shit, all that means is I have more time to beat all the other FF character's faces in.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 2, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Then why, pray tell, is your PSN ID ValkyriePrinny if you don't like games based off of "lol I haz level and equips"? Prinnies are in Disgaea. Disgaea has insane levels and equips, culminating into the millions.



It's fine when it's NOT a fightan. Dissidia happens to be a fightan, levels and equips should never have an advantage in that genre. (Fuck this shit, I'm done here. This bit of trollan wasn't as fun as I though it would be.)


----------



## scerpers (Dec 2, 2010)

protip: you never trolled anyone.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 2, 2010)

Not like I ever really cared


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2010)

Equips never bothered me since they are banned in all the tournaments and matches I play.

Can't say I like Tina's new costume.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 3, 2010)

Balthier should have been in the game instead of that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Vaan


----------



## scerpers (Dec 3, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Not like I ever really cared



you certainly cared enough to try.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2010)

Isis said:


> Balthier should have been in the game instead of that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Vaan



Agreed, hated Vaan. I'd prefer Balthier or Basch.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 4, 2010)

Leon from FF2 has to be in this. He's the only character in the game worth anything.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 4, 2010)

fuck him. we need seymour or yunalesca. 

or general leo.

GILGAMESH better be in this or shit will go down.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought Gilgamesh was one of the first characters anounced to be in this.

As for alternative FFX antagonists besides Jecht, there's always Shuyin from X-2.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2010)

Likely just going to make that a skin for Tidus or something


----------



## scerpers (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah. they will probably make zack from crisis core a skin for cloud.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> fuck him. we need seymour or yunalesca.
> 
> or general leo.
> 
> GILGAMESH better be in this or shit will go down.



Yes, yes, yes, and FUCK YES. Gilgamesh is win.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Agreed, hated Vaan. I'd prefer Balthier or Basch.



I wanted Ashe.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

I want to see Laguna in this game.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2010)

So about a month until Nomura's conference


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

His announcement will be all new costumes are officially composed of nothing but belts.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2010)

While this is true,  he ALSO said there'd be character announcements.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2010)

I need more characters to justify my purchase.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2010)

Xande from III please be in this.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 6, 2010)

so far. there isn't really enough for me to buy this game. not enough new music/stages/ characters. the story is obviously going to narmy and cheesy. characters im not interested in. tifa was never good, lightning looks like a man and this vaan guy looks like a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 6, 2010)

Story? Was there a story to begin with? The Story Mode of Dissidia is just a character tutorial.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

Well you see there was this god named Cosmos and this oher god named Chaos.

They were having a little spat. I think Chaos forgot Cosmos' birthday or something.

So they summoned all the heroes and villains from across the multiverse and had them fight.
Only Golbez and Jecht aren't villains but I guess even gods make mistakes.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 7, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> but I guess even gods make mistakes.



This should be obvious.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 8, 2010)

Good versus evil, that's the obvious. It's in every Final Fantasy plot. It's just that uninteresting with some really bad and cheesy dialogue.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 8, 2010)

Dissidia had a lot of that sadly.

Still, some of the voice-acting made it work. Like Chris Sabat as Garland.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Squall Leonhart (Dec 8, 2010)

What a sexy drawing.. I love Nomura's art style 

I still want an exclusive game for Laguna


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice, Laguna was a badass.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Dissidia had a lot of that sadly.
> 
> Still, some of the voice-acting made it work. Like Chris Sabat as Garland.



I played the original voice version (import) so i thankfully didn't have that problem.

Plus, Squall was voiced by Itachi and Terra was Nia from TTGL .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 8, 2010)

Chris Sabat is not a problem. He is greatness.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah he worked in the role.

A lot of dub mainstays worked great. Simon the Digger as Cecil, Lelouch as Firion, Musica as Squall, and ESPECIALLYKakashi as Kefka all worked very weel

Even some of the non "seasoned" VAs were pretty good, I will always hear dub Dissidia when remembering FFIX and I don't feel bad about it


edit: oh how could I forget motherfucking KEITH DAVID as Chaos.  He killed that role


edit2: since zeo posted a vid, bask in the glory of dub Kefka.  I dare say this is the definite Kefka voice


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2010)

But when compared to Norio Wakamoto as Chaos, Shigeru Chiba as Kefka and Raoh's epic VA (forget the name atm) for Garland, they do all pale in comparison.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2010)

> they do all pale in comparison.


Big No on Kefka and Chaos.

Chaos is Keith fucking David   He uses his regular voice he uses for other projects, but god damn does it just fit the character like a glove, he pulls off the pathos and grandiose nature of the character very well.

Also I love Chiba, I really, really do, but Wittenburg's Kefka is just more ... Kefka to my ears.  I'd say he has similar qualities to the Joker, when he's silly he's a fucking blast to hear, but when he gets serious he makes the tonal shift without drastically changing the character, just watch the vid.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 8, 2010)

i think vivi and auron would make for some awesome additions to the game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe it's just the fact that one thing is in your native language and the other is not.

I'm not a native speaker of either English or Japanese though i do speak both thus i come to appreciate things more objectively than a native speaker of either language.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2010)

> Maybe it's just the fact that one thing is in your native language and the other is not.
> 
> I'm not a native speaker of either English or Japanese though i do speak both thus i come to appreciate things more objectively than a native speaker of either language.


Nah, I usually love Chiba and Wakamoto, even watching subs just to hear them.  I edited my post to go into more detail on my view.  I just really feel they both really brought the role to life.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Big No on Kefka and Chaos.
> 
> Chaos is Keith fucking David   He uses his regular voice he uses for other projects, but god damn does it just fit the character like a glove, he pulls off the pathos and grandiose nature of the character very well.
> 
> Also I love Chiba, I really, really do, but Wittenburg's Kefka is just more ... Kefka to my ears.  I'd say he has similar qualities to the Joker, when he's silly he's a fucking blast to hear, but when he gets serious he makes the tonal shift without drastically changing the character, just watch the vid.



Dub Kefka doesn't sound silly enough in his silly moments and not nearly epic or scary enough i his serious ones.


Chaos was just so perfect in every way that any other voice sound wrong to me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 8, 2010)

Wittenberg is an underrated genius.

He also voiced Allen in the Xenosaga games.

The fact he can pull off wimpy loser (Allen), composed and intelligent badass (Kakashi) and batshit insane complete monster (Kefka) is very impressive.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2010)

> Dub Kefka doesn't sound silly enough in his silly moments


  No, just plain no.  It's much more silly than Chiba, hell it's almost too fucking silly, but just on the line that it works, like the best Joker voices.



> or scary enough i his serious ones.


This I could give you as subjective since Chiba pulls those kinds of scenes well.  But man I feel Wittenburg _nailed_ the "why cling to life?" speech.   Not really scary, just a silly man who decides to speak seriously in his final moments.



> Chaos was just so perfect in every way that any other voice sound wrong to me.


Only clip I could find on youtube 
[YOUTUBE]bOHo1_RJQvE[/YOUTUBE]

I think both David and Wakamoto were great Chaos, it's no real slight on Wakamoto but really to me David just fit better, like I said he nailed the pathos of the character.  Also I always get small chills when I hear the man speak.


In any case, to use the phrase "pale in comparison" is pure 



edit: 





> Wittenberg is an underrated genius.
> 
> He also voiced Allen in the Xenosaga games.
> 
> The fact he can pull off wimpy loser (Allen), composed and intelligent badass (Kakashi) and batshit insane complete monster (Kefka) is very impressive


Yeah definitely


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh man Laguna is gonna be fun.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2010)

LAGUNAAA!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope they use the orchestra version of Man with the Machinegun.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2010)

Laguna is referred to as "the mood-maker of team Cosmos" in the scan. Apparently he and Squall will not get along .


----------



## Angelus (Dec 8, 2010)

Laguna, huh? Now that's definitely a surprising move, I expected Rinoa, Quistis or Cifer.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 8, 2010)

Seifer could still make it in on the villain side.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2010)

Kefka's VA is fucking badass. Also, I have no idea who this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with the gun is. Is he Cosmos' servant or Chaos'?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 8, 2010)

He is the greatest champion of Cosmos.

Losers like Warrior of Light, Cecil and Tidus can all go home now Laguna is there. He'll take on all of Chaos on his own and win with ease.








































































By shoving them into a cryo-freeze and shooting them *into space!*


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2010)

Laguna? That's a err strange pick.

That's weirder then Cait Sith getting in.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 8, 2010)

Well he is the other main character of FFVIII.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2010)

Dammit give me Ramza or Delita.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2010)

sorry but a man with the name LAGUNA is no match for jecht and his deadly manliness


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> sorry but a man with the name LAGUNA is no match for jecht and his deadly manliness



The only time Jecht will ever have a chance against Laguna is if he's distracted by Tifa and gets a leg cramp.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2010)

sorry. big titted ugly bartenders don't interest jecht.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> sorry. big titted ugly bartenders don't interest jecht.



Don't try to change the subject. Laguna is boss.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 8, 2010)

Barret shits on all of them


----------



## Micha (Dec 8, 2010)

Laguna? That's surprising....
I was expecting them to put in Rinoa since Dissidia needs more female characters. 

They better put in Beatrix or Yuna next. Or a mage at least.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 8, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> sorry. big titted ugly bartenders don't interest jecht.



Tidus' mom wasn't exactly a beauty.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2010)

No she wasn't, but she was mildly more attractive than Tifa. What is Laguna's power/weapon?

Jecht should hook up with Ultimecia.


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 8, 2010)

I always thought Laguna was a gal :sweat

So along with the characters from the first game, we have Lightning, Kain, Tifa, Vaan and Laguna... 

Gimme Barret or Leon or Yuna dammit!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 8, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> No she wasn't, but she was mildly more attractive than Tifa.



Haters gonna hate.



> What is Laguna's power/weapon?



Well he has the power of love.

As for his weapons, he uses a...well, machinegun.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> No she wasn't, but she was mildly more attractive than Tifa. What is Laguna's power/weapon?
> 
> Jecht should hook up with Ultimecia.



It's called "Awesomeness" and it deals massive damage to any other Dissidia character due to their relatively immense fail. I think he rides a really big golden canon gun thingy in the process, just to show off.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2010)

awesomeness? more like faggotness. jecht HURLS METEORS.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2010)

also bullets bounce off of jechts chiseled bronze chest.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> awesomeness? more like faggotness. jecht HURLS METEORS.



It's okay. It's understandable you'd be so jealous of Laguna that you'd act like this. Many do, until they realise how awesome he is.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2010)

sorry. he doesn't cream manly to me.


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 8, 2010)

Jecht > you


----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2010)

see. he knows.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2010)

Laguna found love and died a happy man, Jecht had sports and booze and lead a sad existence, sorry, truly manly men are in touch with their feelings.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2010)

Jecht confronted his feelings at the end of X


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 8, 2010)

And then he and Tidus gave each other a high five in the afterlife.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2010)

i know. that was awesome.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 9, 2010)

Laguna is now part of the roster? That guy only uses guns for crying out loud.

I can imagine the Dissidized Laguna doing a Dante with his move list. The original one.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 9, 2010)

Jecht.

FISTS AND BOULDERS.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 9, 2010)

Just give Jecht another combo string and I'm sold.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 9, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Laguna is now part of the roster? That guy only uses guns for crying out loud.
> 
> I can imagine the Dissidized Laguna doing a Dante with his move list. The original one.



Well most characters in FFVIII were unremarkable. in terms of fighting power.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 9, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well most characters in FFVIII were unremarkable. in terms of fighting power.



Zell laughs at your comment 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIV0L0UEelM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 9, 2010)

Truth be told, I was expecting Zell, but when Tifa was first announced, that was the end of it.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 9, 2010)

Well Tifa is a major character in VII and she has enough scenes and play time to show for it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 9, 2010)

And Zell was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) among ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 9, 2010)

As Seifer puts it, "chicken wuss".


----------



## Angelus (Dec 9, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And Zell was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) among ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 9, 2010)

Note how laguna is with vancee... afeminate chars with afeminate chars? 

srsly what is wrong with having chaos players? man the new additions for the roset selection are blatant Meh... Only Khain and Lighting where alright.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 9, 2010)

Translated scan pilfered from Gamefaqs.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 10, 2010)

In the whole VA's voicing a FF character, Squall's voice form Kingdom Heart 1 shits on most of them, and we have David Boreanaz to thank for that.

[YOUTUBE]GbgCRJl5yMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 10, 2010)

That isn't Squall. It's Leon. NOT CANON.

The best voice in an FF belongs to Dr. Cid in FFXII Or possibly Gabranth in XII. (different English voice for Dissidia and boy did the new guy suck)

As for the best voices in Dissidia, Wittenberg, Sabat and Lowenthal take it.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 10, 2010)

I still think Jecht and his gruff, manly voice is the best.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

I wonder if duodecims intro lines are gonna be as suggestive as this


----------



## scerpers (Dec 10, 2010)

LET US CROSS SWORDS IN THE NAME OF DREAMS.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 10, 2010)

Too much crossover FF yaoi came out of the first Dissidia.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 10, 2010)

> crossover yaoi


Apparently I'm one of the lucky ones not to have seen those then.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2010)

Zell is awesome. That is all.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2010)

Why the hell isn't Vivi in this game yet? The fuck is Laguna doing here?

And Jecht is too manly for shitty handheld games. He deserves a PC game all for himself.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 10, 2010)

It'll be a chronicle of his life.

Before you get to Spira, it's mostly just a minigame. 

*Press X to verbally abuse your son until his Self-Esteem Meter goes down to 0!*

I'd play it.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2010)

Verbal? There will only be option for using the biggest fanciest manliest broadsword and sticking it in various body parts of your only son........abuse.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 10, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That isn't Squall. It's Leon. NOT CANON.
> 
> The best voice in an FF belongs to Dr. Cid in FFXII Or possibly Gabranth in XII. (different English voice for Dissidia and boy did the new guy suck)
> 
> As for the best voices in Dissidia, Wittenberg, Sabat and Lowenthal take it.



I know that, but between the two VA, David Boreanaz played the character better. Everything was superb.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 10, 2010)

The should just make a prequel to X where you play as Auron, Braska and Jecht.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2010)

Erholtz isn't a slouch as Squall either


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 10, 2010)

He is a good VA.

It's not his fault he can't match David. Just like it's not Mr. Epcar's fault that he can't match Billy Zane as Ansem.

Yes, it's Ansem. I don't care what shitty sequels say.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2010)

No one can truly top Billy Zane at anything


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 10, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Translated scan pilfered from Gamefaqs.



Laguna, busting a cap in your ass since 1999.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2010)

The World said:


> Why the hell isn't Vivi in this game yet? The fuck is Laguna doing here?



Yes, needs the best character from IX.

Also would rather have Irvine or Zell then Laguna.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 10, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Erholtz isn't a slouch as Squall either



He's good, but he can't top David as Squall.

Hell, in Kingdom Heart 1 Squall, and Ansem had the two most bad ass VA. There the reason i even played the game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Yes, needs the best character from IX.
> 
> Also would rather have Irvine or Zell then Laguna.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 11, 2010)

So may I ask why they are pairing Vaan up with Terra?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2010)

Vaan needs a big strong woman to protect him.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 11, 2010)

Indeed he does haha xD


----------



## scerpers (Dec 11, 2010)

no he needs a big strong woman to sex him up.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

We need Leo as VI's 2nd character to rough him up a bit.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 11, 2010)

Leo was so amazing. I kept hoping he would join your party when I first played.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

He looked so black in the GBA version with the mugshot that showed during dialogue.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 11, 2010)

Vivi would be awesome.



Alternate costume of win.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 11, 2010)

Vivi would be a nice addition. Although how would his style differ from the other spell casters in the current roster?

Heck, remove Shantotto and have Vivi replace her spot.



Sephiroth said:


> Vaan needs a big strong woman to protect him.


Made my day.


----------



## valerian (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll be disappointed if they don't add Vivi.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 11, 2010)

Dissidia Terra isn't big or strong though.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 11, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I still think Jecht and his gruff, manly voice is the best.



Agreed.



Sephiroth said:


> Yes, needs the best character from IX.
> 
> Also would rather have Irvine or Zell then Laguna.



Oh crap, I forgot about Irvine. Yes, him over Laguna if we were going for a gunner.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

Steiner > Vivi

SHOCKSHOCKSHOCKSHOCKSHOCKSHOCK


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 11, 2010)

Beatrice > Steiner. Canon fact.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

SHOCK SHOCK SHOCK


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 11, 2010)

What am I saying 

Beatrice > everyone


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

Are we talking the series or just IX?

Cause those SNES casts are gonna want to have a word with you.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 11, 2010)

Who do you speak of


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

Sabin, Edgar, Locke, Gau, Cyan, Kefka, Leo, Cecil, Edge, Rydia, Golbez, Rubicante, Scarmiglione, Bartz, Krile, Gilgamesh, Dawn Warriors, Umaro, Terra, and Kain for starters.

Off to wikipedia for the rest now.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 11, 2010)

LIES!**


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

Edgar will drill Beatrice's heavens.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 11, 2010)

So Laguna vs. Vaan? =S


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm more excited for battle of the dads.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 11, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Edgar will drill Beatrice's heavens.



TRUTHS!**


----------



## Velocity (Dec 11, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Vivi would be a nice addition. Although how would his style differ from the other spell casters in the current roster?
> 
> Heck, remove Shantotto and have Vivi replace her spot.



An idea is this... Vivi has a very limited amount of equippable items, but each one changes what spells and abilities he has available to him.

An example would be the Flame Staff, Ice Staff and Lightning Staff grant him a Fire-orientated, Ice-orientated and Lightning-orientated combat style respectively. Equipping the Octagon Rod would grant him high level Fire, Ice and Lightning magic whereas His EX Mode would be unusual, equipping him with the Mace of Zeus - replacing his useable magic with Meteor and Flare based magics while granting exclusive use of Doomsday as his EX Burst.

Different robes would also grant various abilities, such as the Gaia Gear granting the High Tide ability (which increases the speed at which Vivi fills his EX Gauge). Some would even increase the power of specific magic types, such as the Magician's Cloak boosting Ice magic or the Magician's Robe boosting Fire magic. 

He wouldn't even need Doublecast, if his equipment affected his available magic and even the buffs he got.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2010)

We have Shantotto, another short black mage would be too samey and FFIX has so much more unique characters to offer that it would be a shame if we got Vivi. Onion Knight has holy and meteor, Kuja has all kinds of flare and ultima and holy orbs, Shantoto covers the elemental spells to the max and Tina has doublecast and the lower level spells and things like gravity and comet rain. Vivi would offer very very little to this game.


Beatrix for the evil side, Freiya for the good side, more women which we need and more cool chars. In IX all the cool chars were women funnily enough, it's almost as though this was XIII .


----------



## Velocity (Dec 11, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Beatrix for the evil side, Freiya for the good side, more women which we need and more cool chars. In IX all the cool chars were women funnily enough, it's almost as though this was XIII .



Freiya is pointless now we have Kain and Beatrix serves no purpose, either, since Lightning is basically the same thing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2010)

Freiya had completely different moves though, other than Jump and using spears she's nothing like Kain which is like the traditional dragoon. 


Beantrix is a typical fantasy swordswoman, nothing like Lighting with her techno-magic and Odin stuff and gunsword. It's like the difference between Bartz and Frionel, they both use a ton of weapons and a bit of magic but they do that in totally different ways.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't you dare say Beatrice serves no purpose


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 11, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'm more excited for battle of the dads.



Jecht: Bring it on! *points sword at him*

Laguna: ...you realize I have a GUN, right? *shoots Jecht in the face*


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 11, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Jecht: Bring it on! *points sword at him*
> 
> Laguna: ...you realize I have a GUN, right? *shoots Jecht in the face*



So fucking priceless.

I actually want to see a fight between Squall, and Laguna.


----------



## Micha (Dec 11, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> I actually want to see a fight between Squall, and Laguna.



I second this. Most likely, there probably will be a father vs. son fight between them. I can't wait to see that. 

I wonder if Tidus and Squall will bond over their daddy issues? (Lol!)


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 11, 2010)

I find it weird that Nomura wanted to make Tidus appear younger in the first Dissidia so he would fit better with the rest of the cast, but now with several older characters it just seems a little pointless.

Not that I'm complaining about any certain middle-aged characters getting in of course.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 11, 2010)

Micha said:


> I second this. Most likely, there probably will be a father vs. son fight between them. I can't wait to see that.
> 
> *I wonder if Tidus and Squall will bond over their daddy issues?* (Lol!)



Take that shit back right now. 

No way in hell would the all powerful Squall bond with such a sissy as Tidus. The man is cool enough to take on all of Chaos warriors by himself.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 11, 2010)

Laguna isn't going to do shit to jecht. He has the body of a bronzed god.

Also, Squall is a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2010)

If I recall correctly, didn't Squall have a bromance with Firion?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't think Squall has daddy issues anyway.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 11, 2010)

Squall had self-esteem issues.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't wait to get my hands on Lightning, though. Aerial Army of One?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 11, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on Lightning



Hm. Is this subtext or just...text?

My hands are going to be too busy with Yuna should she get in the game with her Gunner outfit and moveset.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 11, 2010)

Lyra said:


> An idea is this... Vivi has a very limited amount of equippable items, but each one changes what spells and abilities he has available to him.


That would be a good idea, but he'll be forced to equip stuff that is probably less effective just to have certain spells and abilities.

But then again, let's see if Vivi does make it.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't think Squall ever figures out that Laguna was his dad in FFVIII. 

Does he?



The reveal (or non-reveal) could make an interesting plot element.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 11, 2010)

He never did figure it out, no.

And considering how young Laguna looks in that pic, Dissidia Laguna will be much closer to Squall's age. 

Awkward reveal.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2010)

Just like Cyclops and Cable.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 11, 2010)

It would be a good reveal if I didn't skip over all of Squall's cutscenes because they're so boring.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 11, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> It would be a good reveal if I didn't skip over all of Squall's cutscenes because they're so boring.



What are you talking about, Squall was one of the few characters that stayed true to his original canon design, and his story was also one of the best.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 11, 2010)

And by stayed by his original design you mean the same boring, emotionless, annoying asshole. 

Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 11, 2010)

He's not emotionless. 

He was annoying though.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 11, 2010)

He's pretty emotionless.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

I felt they handled Squall's loner tendencies in Dissidia better than they did in FFVIII from what I remember


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2010)

Dissidia Squall had matured through the events in VIII, he was way more immature in that game.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

The only game I remember him being mature in was Kingdom Hearts. In FF8 and Dissidia he was either a dickhole or going "Whatever."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 11, 2010)

What does "mature" mean in this context anyway? It seems like a highly subjective state.

Also this is too much Squall talk or Squalk if you will.

Let us talk about Yuna being in this game.
Because she has to be.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

> If I recall correctly, didn't Squall have a bromance with Firion?


I don't think they ever even spoke.  Only one I can think of even being remotely called a "bromance" was with Bartz but he was bromancing with Zidane


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

Never speak of FF-X2 please. It is an abomination.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 11, 2010)

It is the most inventive and unique Final Fantasy to date.

It also tried to give the player some importance, or role, in playing the game.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought FFX2 was okay.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2010)

FFX-2 had a great battle system and rode on the high of FFX, if you absolutely loved FFX AND anime/J-pop, it was a dream come true.

The english version changed all the songs and all the cool anime-ish stuff into westernized crap though, which is why people hate it.


It's like FF: K-On! edition basically. Not every otaku is gonna love it .


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I don't think they ever even spoke.  Only one I can think of even being remotely called a "bromance" was with Bartz but he was bromancing with Zidane



Who got the rose from Firion again?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 11, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> FFX-2 had a great battle system and rode on the high of FFX, if you absolutely loved FFX AND anime/J-pop, it was a dream come true.
> 
> The english version changed all the songs and all the cool anime-ish stuff into westernized crap though, which is why people hate it.



Eh?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Who got the rose from Firion again?



iirc He _showed_ it to Firion but never gave it to him, later Sephiroth stole it and gave it to Cloud when he beat him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 11, 2010)

Goddammit Square.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

what happened?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Eh?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

> Translating songs doesn't work, they never carry the original emotion or intent.


Very untrue, I've heard many songs translated to vastly different languages that still very much have the same soul and emotion to it, hell some even surpass the original.

It all depends on how its done.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2010)

Existence proves quality how?


Translation is something done so that the lowest common denominators who can't enjoy something if not in their own language can be milked, nothing more.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

what a load
Just because a sizeable portion sucks doesn't mean the practise has no base merit


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 11, 2010)

I only care about one thing now. Nomura needs to make a FF8 Prequel about the Man With The Machine Gun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> I only care about one thing now. Nomura needs to make a FF8 Prequel about the Man With The Machine Gun.



Action rpg like Crisis Core? I would like that.

On the game dubs thing, I'm neutral on it, there are a few respectable ones out there, namely Metal Gear and Kingdom Hearts, nothing else really comes to mind at the moment.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 12, 2010)

Castiel said:


> what a load
> Just because a sizeable portion sucks doesn't mean the practise has no base merit



It has merit, exploiting the dumb and simplifying sophisticated things for the masses has always been a way for making a large profit. I just don't see it as having any artistic merit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 12, 2010)

Castiel said:


> what happened?



It was my response to you saying Seph gave a flower to Cloud. It's just more of Square giving the fangirls something to squeal about.

Oh Sephi-sama will impale his lovely uke Cloud on his giant sword~!





Dreikoo said:


> Translating songs doesn't work, they never carry the original emotion or intent. It's Americanized cause it's a song that originally was sung in Japanese and now it's in English and doesn't give a J-pop feeling at all since even J-pop songs with English lyrics still sound Japanese (part of it is the "engrish", part of it is the singer actually being Japanese).
> 
> 
> It's not J-pop if the song is in English and the singer is not Japanese. Same deal with the songs in dissidia, those were a Canadian band, not J-pop. (though closer to it than the FFX-2 ones lol)
> ...



...J-Pop is not defined simply by being sung in Japanese. There's a reason why I could post just the beat to "Baby One More Time" by Britney Spears and some random J-Pop song and you could immediately tell the difference.

Japanese pop clearly has its own sound. You could add a German death metal vocalist singing over it and it would still sound like J-pop.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 12, 2010)

Also perhaps songs are  translated  so that people who don't speak the other language yet want to know WHAT THE FUCK THE PERSON IS SINGING, can know what the fuck the person is singing.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

> It was my response to you saying Seph gave a flower to Cloud. It's just more of Square giving the fangirls something to squeal about.
> 
> Oh Sephi-sama will impale his lovely uke Cloud on his giant sword~!


 

Really as I remember it it was more of a "Hey I stole this, can you give it back to him and say no hard feelings. Thanks bro"


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 12, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It is the most inventive and unique Final Fantasy to date.
> 
> It also tried to give the player some importance, or role, in playing the game.



It is also the worst.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 12, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also perhaps songs are  translated  so that people who don't speak the other language yet want to know WHAT THE FUCK THE PERSON IS SINGING, can know what the fuck the person is singing.



That's what subtitles are for, the sound remains, but people can understand simultaneously.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 12, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Really as I remember it it was more of a "Hey I stole this, can you give it back to him and say no hard feelings. Thanks bro"



You clearly don't understand how "Foe Yay" works.



As far as I can make out, this is Aizen taunting Ichigo about removing his vital organ and how he holds Ichigo's life in his hands.

Yet this is also the most homoerotic shit ever.

Giving a guy a flower you took from another guy as sort of "fuck you"? Very easily twisted into gay lust.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 12, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> It is also the worst.



What about 1, 2, 3 and 8?



Dreikoo said:


> That's what subtitles are for, the sound remains, but people can understand simultaneously.



So your idea is for them to put subtitles in at two points in teh game and thus break from the tradition of translating the Japanese vocal tracks?

Oh wait, I forgot. They had Suteki da Ne in FFX which was left untranslated.
And my god was it awful. 

They learned their lesson in X-2.

Well I'm crabby and need sleep. Later all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 12, 2010)

I loved suteki da ne. Maybe you should be a bit more aware of the type of culture FF belongs to. The tradition you speak of is not of the games, it's of the dubs and translations of the games, the actual tradition of the actual games is everything being untranslated. 

Sorta like how dragon quest VIII was given a voice cast even though it was actually a silent game.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

When it comes to translation I share Hayao Miyazaki's philosophy


----------



## Stroev (Dec 12, 2010)

X-2 was mediocre, and yes many songs are just as good when translated. Quite a few Japanese artists do this with their own songs, and not the obvious ones like Utada.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 12, 2010)

Castiel said:


> When it comes to translation I share Hayao Miyazaki's philosophy



Yeah, i loved it when he sent a katana at the dubbers of one of his movies (Mononoke it was i think) with only "no cuts" written.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't think it was Mononoke, by the time that was dubbed the Disney dubbers had hit their stride and were putting millions into the dubbing (fucking Neil Gaiman heading the localization ).  It was probably Kiki or something, those were rough.

I meant what I read about his personal philosophy being that all forms of entertainment should be made fully accessible to people of all cultures and ages, everywhere.  Thus he only allows people to license if they're serious about fully translating his movies to make them accessible to children from their country.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, well that part is correct but we're talking about movies aimed at children so it's natural. Adult media have a higher standard. The things a kid is going to appreciate are so different that simply understanding the bare outline of the story is sufficient.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

True, but Disney kind of goes beyond they almost analy try to get _everything_ perfect.  Probably why the Spirit Away dub was so well loved by the high brow critics.

I'm not as jaded as you in terms of translations but if its done well it can stand with the original.  Sure a lot of people don't do this well and put up a bare bones insulting translation that doesn't mean the concept of localization has no merit.  I've heard dubs I feel have every bit of emotion that the original has, I've heard covers of songs from all over the world of english songs I feel work wonderfully.  They don't replace the original but work on a similar level to Miyazaki's philosophy.

Reading subs and listening are two inherently different experiences, not to say subbing is bad (I only watch stuff like Ikiru subbed) but it's different, it takes you out of the experience in certain cases.

A video game is meant to be an interactive experience, and RPGs even more so they _should_ require you to immerse yourself more than most other genres, and songs are seen as a part of this to many localization teams.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 12, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I loved suteki da ne. Maybe you should be a bit more aware of the type of culture FF belongs to. The tradition you speak of is not of the games, it's of the dubs and translations of the games, the actual tradition of the actual games is everything being untranslated.
> 
> Sorta like how dragon quest VIII was given a voice cast even though it was actually a silent game.



I'm well aware of Japanese culture. I'm also well aware every Final Fantasy, with the exception of X and X-2, has pretty much been Japanese takes on Western medieval fantasy. 

It has some underlying Eastern ideas but mostly it's all just them talking about _our_ (assuming you're Western) culture.

And while it's not Final Fantasy,  if Yasunori Mitsuda is fine with having an English singer on his music, I don't see why you should have a problem.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 12, 2010)

And suddenly this has nothing to do with Dissidia


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> And suddenly this has nothing to do with Dissidia


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 12, 2010)

This has become the Final Fantasy thread. Well, it is a game of the franchise, but I see the same discussion in that thread.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Epiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 13, 2010)

Back on topic:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Laguna is the new FFVIII rep?  He should be fun to play as.


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 13, 2010)

You do all know that the Final Fantasy FC is alive, right?  /shameless advertising

Any new news on 012 yet?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 13, 2010)

For those who haven't seen it:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## scerpers (Dec 13, 2010)

welp lagunas attacks will be easy to avoid. just square and R


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2010)

I get the feeling the story will be pretty depressing this time... There was no central world before and the entire story of 012 revolves around why the new characters aren't in the old one.

They gonna die!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 13, 2010)

Laguna gets a Heroic Sacrifice.

Vaan just falls down a hole.

Tifa decides her breasts are too good for the first Dissidia and refuses to take part in it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 13, 2010)

Meanwhile, Cecil and Kain are sharing purple lipstick.  True BFFs, those two. pek


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _New Vjump Scans_ 









The overworld looks like it's going to be a free-roaming environment where running into an enemy engages a battle.  Finally, one-player mode will have a bit of replay value.

Also, I can't wait to get headshots with Laguna's sniper rifle.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow. The overworld. That is something I haven't seen in a Final Fantasy game in a while. Something that XIII did not have.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 14, 2010)

Do i hear a FF8 prequel in the winds, concerning Laguna and his two homeboys. Or is it just me.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 14, 2010)

So the Famitsu this week covers Laguna and the new campaign called "RPG mode". There's also supposed to be a reveal for a new crystal stage.

Adriansang says it's from FFII, so they might have meant the upper level of Pandaemonium that we already saw. Unless the FFII in the leak is a typo and he meant the Crystal Tower from FFIII (lol Xande?).



> The world map is part of what's known as "RPG Mode." You'll be able to experience a story with scenarios and events as you travel around the world.
> 
> RPG mode uses a symbol encounter system, meaning you'll get into battle with enemies that you encounter on the map. You won't find any towns in the world, but you will find shops.
> 
> ...



And a quick translation of the Laguna, Vaan, Tifa pic:


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2010)

Why is Square making this a prequel instead of a sequel?


----------



## scerpers (Dec 15, 2010)

Nobody knows. To tell you the truth, it would probably make just as much sense if it was a sequel. I mean in this universe Chaos and Cosmos have been fighting using the FF characters for who knows how long.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 15, 2010)

It wouldn't matter, anyway.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2010)

Cause Cosmos dies in dissidia. They'd have to make up a whole new god story for it.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 15, 2010)

The new Famitsu scan has updates on Laguna's playstyle (free-aiming TPS gunner), new moves and outfits for old characters (Edea alternate and Amano Squall), a new map called Crystal Tower from FFIII, and RPG mode.


*Spoiler*: _Details_ 





> Famitsu has a big spread on Dissidia Duodecim Final Fantasy this week, providing a more in depth look at all the recent Jump reveals, including Laguna Loire and the world map system. The magazine also got the latest character costume details and even unearthed a new stage.
> 
> Final Fantasy VIII's Laguna is described by battle director Takeo Kujiraoka as a "Tactical Gunner." Players must use of a variety of guns, making use of what Kujiraoka referred to as "tricky attacks." His style is to fight strategically, attempting to get behind his opponent for instance.
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: _Famitsu Scans_


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 15, 2010)

Laguna's system sounds neat.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 15, 2010)

Squall look fucking bad-ass in his new design.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2010)

Badass doesn't seem like the right word. >.>

He looks like male AC Tifa in that outfit.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Dec 15, 2010)

Laguna? I thought Seifer or Zell was gonna be the new character from FF8. 

Squall in his canon costume is more badass.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 15, 2010)

Squalls third outfit is based on his Amano design without the jacket.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Badass doesn't seem like the right word. >.>
> 
> *He looks like male AC Tifa in that outfit.*



How dare you sir.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks better in his design then when it transitioned to Nomura's style.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2010)

I always wished we could have Squall wear the school uniform that he only puts on during the SeeD exam.

But I'm weird.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _More Famitsu Scans_ 









Galbadian Laguna ftw.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2010)

Now that outfit I'm very happy about.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 15, 2010)

They could have chosen a better place than the Crystal Tower...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 15, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I always wished we could have Squall wear the school uniform that he only puts on during the SeeD exam.
> 
> But I'm weird.


Not much difference with the alternate costume Squall had in the original Dissidia, IMO.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 15, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I always wished we could have Squall wear the school uniform that he only puts on during the SeeD exam.
> 
> But I'm weird.



Not really. Everyone prefers Squall's Dollet Costume from what I hear.



> Cause Cosmos dies in dissidia. They'd have to make up a whole new god story for it.



Somebody didn't see the secret ending. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHUfbWDE1BM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Dec 15, 2010)

Some guy on gamefaqs forums found some alt costumes for CoD, Kain and someone else I can't remember. looks pretty great.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 15, 2010)

Links please?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2010)

It's Onion Knight and CoD.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh that, only one I didn't know about was Kain.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 15, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It's Onion Knight and CoD.



Onion looks awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the Amano look he's sporting


----------



## scerpers (Dec 15, 2010)

Part of me hates Amano with a passion. Sometime I love him.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

He has a very specific style


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 16, 2010)

Gameplay videos of Vaan vs. Tifa and Laguna vs. Lightning are up on the official US site.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm liking the world map feature. I hope its not a bummer though. I'm not sure how a world map can be a bummer, I just hope it isn't xD

I hope we see Celes/Edgar and Faris in the game without their weapons being taken away from them or any of their abilities.



> I like the Amano look he's sporting


I like the look too 



> Part of me hates Amano with a passion. Sometime I love him.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2010)

Hating Amano? Go back to your shitty weaboo Nomura. 

And those videos are taking a while to load.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 16, 2010)

There is some new information about the RPG feature, if no one knows yet:


-----​
How can one hate Amano? His art is so beautiful, so wicked, so original... 

Nomura's art has been done before


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2010)

Tifa looks great, Vaan looks like Vaan(lame).

I want to play Laguna.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 16, 2010)

After watching the vids, it looks like Square is trying to add more elements to create their own genre of fighting - it definitely looks more matured with that assist system and all.

And damn, I never thought I'd say it but Vaan's playstyle looks interesting. Laguna's isn't too shabby either. I wish we could get replays from Tifa and Lightning's POV so we could see how they handled (/sexual innuendo).



Terra Branford said:


> How can one hate Amano? His art is so beautiful, so wicked, so original...



He also did the artwork for Vampire Hunter D.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh snap! The battle systems look better! And oh goody! They kept my fav FF12 song  



> He also did the artwork for Vampire Hunter D.


I know, and its so fantastic looking :33


----------



## Piekage (Dec 16, 2010)

The action is noticibly more fast pace. Or maybe it's because the players know what they're doing compared to the first vids from the original game. All the same, Vaan, Tifa, and Laguna all look fun to me.

Nice of Squall to help his dad out in a jam. :33


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 16, 2010)

Laguna's playstyle looks like he's going to be spamming a lot of different projectiles. Fun. And it looks like the gameplay itself won't be as ground-based as we thought, since they spent most of their fights in the air. But the assist system should be fun in setting up combos/combo breakers.

I also wish we got to see more of Lightning's moves. At least Tifa got to pull off an Ex-Burst. Lightning just kind of got steamrolled over by all of the Laguna hype.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah. Tifa and Vaan were much more even. Based on what I heard Lightning was pretty hard to use during the demo at TGS, so the guy might just suck.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 16, 2010)

Lightning doesn't look hard to play, looks like she handles much like Squall  They probably made her difficult to play with because they thought that would make her cool  (if she is difficult to play with lol)


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 16, 2010)

Laguna's system looks neat, similar to Terra's, only more badass looking with guns. I loved that it had a FFVIII boss music remix.

Heck, I just thought that what was supposed to be Vincent's went to Laguna, which isn't bad since Laguna needs more screen time.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 16, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Laguna's system looks neat, similar to Terra's, only more badass looking with guns. *I loved that it had a FFVIII boss music remix.*
> 
> Heck, I just thought that what was supposed to be Vincent's went to Laguna, which isn't bad since Laguna needs more screen time.



Same here, always loved the boss theme in FFVIII.

Laguna has some pretty cool moves, but I don't really like his long range fighting style. Too bad we didn't see more moves from Lighting.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 16, 2010)

Heck, just imagine if the Japanese version for Dissidia 012 accidentally has a sort-of "Cloud Infinite" for Laguna. Bang, bang, bang all the way! 

And yeah, I've been scratching my head all day for the title of that theme, Force Your Way is awesome shit.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 16, 2010)

They all look fun to play. Vaan's gameplay surprisingly interesting. I might actually use him. Here's hoping they have his Tactics A2 outfit as an alt, because that was alot better than his FFXII clothing. Tifa, looks awesome as expected, and I definately be trying her out. Didn't see much of Lightning doing much except for the Odin blades, but what little I saw looked nice. Laguna looks fun as well, he seems annoying to fight against though lol.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2010)

Needs more ground fighting.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 16, 2010)

From a developer's standpoint, if they were really planning on making that much more ground fighting then there wouldn't have been the need to do an entire makeover on Firion's moveset.

They probably just planned up to the extent of faster falling mechanics and less air dodges. 

But you'd think they would at least buff up the stats on ground moves as an incentive to stop moving and keep your feet planted on the ground when you would otherwise be jumping around to get places.



Masurao said:


> Here's hoping they have his Tactics A2 outfit as an alt, because that was alot better than his FFXII clothing.



Seeing as how Golbez got his attire from the After Years and Gabranth got his kingslayer Basch outfit, I don't see why not.



dspr8_rugged said:


> Heck, just imagine if the Japanese version for Dissidia 012 accidentally has a sort-of "Cloud Infinite" for Laguna. Bang, bang, bang all the way!



Speaking of versions, which one do you guys plan on getting during the simultaneous/near-simultaneous world wide release? I'm assuming at this point it's whichever version that has the voices you're most used to hearing.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2010)

Buying, as always.


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm probably gonna buy the English version since it'll be the one out in the shops where I live. I hope they put in an option to have the Japanese voices though I don't mind most of the characters' English voices...


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 16, 2010)

Needs more Kain gameplay.

Also buying day one of course.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2010)

Kain shows them how to be men.

Then becomes angsty and on the fence because he can't have Rosa.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm kinda expecting a new character tomorrow for JF.  The new character can be shown along with Kain, kind of like how Tifa/Vaan and Laguna/Lightning had theirs.  

Course, in all reality there is probably not going to be a reveal tomorrow, but it's always good to hope.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2010)

I: Black Mage, Fighter, Combination?

II: Any one of the main cast that lives, Minwu

III: Xande

IV: Kain

V: Gilgamesh or Galuf 

VI: Gau is the main character

VII: Tifa

VIII: Laguna

IX: Vivi, Steiner, Garnet, Garland

X: Seymour, Yuna

XI: 2 more to have three like the rest might unless all series only get 1 more(so in this case it's 2)

XII: Vaan, 1 more to have three like the rest might unless all series only get 1 more(so in this case it's 2)

XIII: Lightning, like the above if new additions can only happen once, then this is all we get, otherwise we get a villain, or both villain and 3rd character to match everyone else


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 16, 2010)

You know, the only character I really want now is Celes, but I could honestly get behind Gau.  Unique playstyle, reasonably popular, lulz-potential conversations.  He's got it.

Also Red Mage from FF1.  Game needs more pimping feather hats.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2010)

Well Celes was almost just as a major character as he was, so I GUESS I could see her making it instead of him.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 16, 2010)

If 6 gets a rep it'll probably be Locke.  Nevermind that we already have two plucky thieves.  Celes is a popular choice and especially who I want, but I'm not really expecting her.

The game already has Kain anyway so I'm getting it for sure.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2010)

Tellah would be great as well.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 16, 2010)

Sadly Tellah is regulated to the ranks of badass old guys who just aren't popular enough to make it in.  Rydia is probably the next choice for a Dissidia 3.

People are pushing Gilgamesh, but I'd rather have Galuf or Faris, especially Galuf.  Let's see Exdeath get his shit slapped in high-def SE.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 16, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> If 6 gets a rep it'll probably be Locke.  Nevermind that we already have two plucky thieves.  Celes is a popular choice and especially who I want, but I'm not really expecting her.
> 
> The game already has Kain anyway so I'm getting it for sure.



Hm, I don't know about Locke. I think the only "styles" they are willing to 'repeat' are warriors (sword users). Laguna will be the last Gunner (unless they are willing to add Gunner Yuna or some other gunner), I don't think they'd want to add more of the same basic kind of characters.

They are, I believe judging by what they've gotten now, are looking for characters like Rydia and Laguna. Their characters haven't been done yet. :>

We might not even get characters for FF6 (FF6 and FF5 aren't loved enough), but if we do, maybe Celes, Sabin (don't have many Monk/Fighters in the game), Edgar (tools) or maybe even Setzer?


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the variety of weapons for Vaan.  Even though I'm angry about them not choosing Balthier, Vaan actually looks fun enough to play as.  I'm hoping you can unlock several different swords, katanas, spears, shields, etc. for him so that it isn't always the same basic weapons that he seems to use in the videos.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a feeling that the moveset will be the same for any character in XII.

And I want to see Jecht's new moveset.



Solid Snake said:


> From a developer's standpoint, if they were really planning on making that much more ground fighting then there wouldn't have been the need to do an entire makeover on Firion's moveset.


Firion's moveset sucked for me. The more effective Brave-HP combos start with ground Brave attacks.

Besides, even in the first Dissidia, most of the time, you're in the air than on the ground.

Funny thing is, if there's more aerial fighting, then nobody is going to use Ex-death anymore. 


Solid Snake said:


> Speaking of versions, which one do you guys plan on getting during the simultaneous/near-simultaneous world wide release? I'm assuming at this point it's whichever version that has the voices you're most used to hearing.


English, definitely. I did not enjoy the time I played the first Dissidia in Japanese.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 16, 2010)

> Speaking of versions, which one do you guys plan on getting during the simultaneous/near-simultaneous world wide release? I'm assuming at this point it's whichever version that has the voices you're most used to hearing.


I will be buying the English. If I bought Japanese, I wouldn't know what was going on or anything 

I always end up buying the Japanese version after though lol


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 16, 2010)

I enjoy both dubs, but I've recently gotten used to the Japanese version, imo it sounds better, and the english version sounds just a little cheesy to me.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 16, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I always end up buying the Japanese version after though lol


I'll probably just sample it in Japanese (if I can find someone who has one), just to have a feel. As with most games I've played.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 16, 2010)

Why on earth would i buy the japanese version when they're coming out with an english version?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm gonna do a fusion.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 17, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Why on earth would i buy the japanese version when they're coming out with an english version?



A lot of people believe/think that the Japanese versions are better in acting. And sometimes and we may never know, could include something the English version doesn't 

Most of my friends say the Japanese version has better acting...I played it, not so much. They are about equal xD

I wonder if this image is hiding anything or is just weird coincidence


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 17, 2010)

HQ scans from Famitsu:


*Spoiler*: _Famitsu Scans_ 











*Spoiler*: _Laguna's Moves_ 




*Machine Gun*
Hold down circle to make Laguna fire continuously. During this time, you can make Laguna run around with the analogue pad.

*Ricochet Snipe*
So named because the bullets ricochet off walls and the ground. By charging, you can make the bullets split up when ricocheting. Use the analogue pad to aim.

*Roku-Rensou Missile*
Hold down the circle button and this weapon will fire missiles continuously, up to six.

*Homing Bazooka*
Aim with the analogue pad. Depending on the number of times you press circle, you can delay the start of the bullet's homing action.

*Split Laser*
Depending on how long you hold square, the timing of when the laser splits will be delayed.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2010)

What's up with that gay outfit for Squall? Now people will really think he is gay. He probably pimp slapped Rinoa at the end of the game and got it on with Seifer. 

Onion Knight looks badass which redeems those pics. 

Cloud of Darkness has big ass titties as well.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 17, 2010)

The World said:


> *What's up with that gay outfit for Squall? Now people will really think he is gay.* He probably pimp slapped Rinoa at the end of the game and got it on with Seifer.
> 
> Onion Knight looks badass which redeems those pics.
> 
> Cloud of Darkness has big ass titties as well.



Still better than his ugly-ass SEED uniform, IMO, but yeah, it does look pretty gay...

I LOVE the Edea costume for Ultimicia, though


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 17, 2010)

The World said:


> What's up with that gay outfit for Squall?



Its Amano's clothing.

It isn't that gay. Its just a tank top


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2010)

I imported the JP version of Dissidia and i still have it, it's more balanced and the US version was made easier. I also have over 500 hours in it so it would feel a waste to start over again.

The voice acting is obviously superior if you're a fan of anime but that's just one of the reasons to import, the other was that i got it Christmas 08 while USA got it late August of the next year lol.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 17, 2010)

Well from the looks of Jump Fiesta, it looks like Japan gets an early March release date.



Here's hoping for a simultaneous worldwide release.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 17, 2010)

Unlikely. My only wish is that it won't be that long for the localization. The first Dissidia took almost a year just for that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm fairly certain 012 english localization began early, I mean VAs were tweeting about being contacted by Squeenix just weeks after TGS.

Also Gamestop has it marked for March release





> The voice acting is obviously superior if you're a fan of anime but that's just one of the reasons to import,


don't start this shit again


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 17, 2010)

@Solid Snake:
I can't click that spoiler...

So Japan's getting it in March? Last I heard, we will get it a month-two after them. So if they get it in March, we might get it around April or May  



Dreikoo said:


> The voice acting is obviously superior if you're a fan of anime but that's just


I didn't see any difference. They sounded the same and I_ only_ watch anime and rarely, rarely, rarely read manga.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 17, 2010)

Laguna is always good, but from what I've seen so far Vaan looks pretty fun to play.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 17, 2010)

I will say this.

I hope the voice _direction_ is better in this. A lot of good voices were misused in the first game. 

I mean, I know Basch's VA can do a good job. But whoever directed him as Gabranth did an awful job.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

> From what Tidus' actor said, only a select few got to have more time to study their lines. That could be a reason for some of the voices dying down in some places. They didn't have much time to practice with emotion.
> 
> His character got time though. He said he got a while to study his lines, but it was freezing cold or something like that, so it was effecting them all.


Very true, but it should also be noted that JAT had the added benefit of having voiced the character already in a full game so he had a huge leg up over people VAing the pre FFX games.

iirc The guys voicing Zidane and Kuja were just thrown into their roles.  I think they were very well cast in their roles but you could tell they didn't have long to study their lines,


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Dec 17, 2010)

*@Terra*

God I hope not, I mean seeing what they did to Terra's character in this game, I can't bare to imagine what they'll do to Yuna, or what they won't do rather 

I am hoping for more FFVI Characters really 

Anyway if we see "Yuna's" feet walking on the water does that mean she'll be in her FF-X outfit if its her?...which in any case doesn't seem like a good choice for a fighter game.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 17, 2010)

@Castiel:
Ah, I wasn't entirely sure as my memory has been known to fail me in such spots 

After playing 9, I believe Zidane's voice is perfect. Exactly how I imagine it (oh, and I should mention 9 is amazing! I still love 6 more though xD).

@Shɑnɑ:
If it is Yuna, she'll have that outfit. Now, they wouldn't change Yuna. Its not a character the from better old games, so Nomura won't think he has to ruin her and try to make the character something she/he was not (Terra & Kefka for example ) 

She'll have her guns, probably.

But Yuna was a magic caster/summon, and since Tidus is alive, I'm guessing she'd have to be _that_ Yuna rather than Gunner Yuna.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 17, 2010)

The Yuna rumor is exactly that, a rumor. It originated on 2chan.

If it is true then I have to ask why SE is ruining this game. Adding shitty characters everywhere. Only one character is worth anything and that's Kain. Seriously?

Tifa? Useless cow tits.
Lightning? A cold person, who distances herself from her companions, but later shows a caring and compassionate side. Who the fuck does this sound like? Also she looks like a man.
Laguna? This guy uses guns. What a pussy.
Vaan? WHO IS THIS GUY? WHY ARE THEY SHOWING OFF HIS ABS SO MUCH? complete ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I'd take Tidus over this guy any day.

Now Yuna? Why? She's not the main character, she was the worst character in the whole game and that's saying a lot because most of the characters were terrible. Seymour would make the game so much more interesting. Or ever better, Yunalesca.

tl;dr This game is being corrupted with shitty characters. 

AND WHERE THE FUCK ARE SOME CHAOS RECRUITS?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

> After playing 9, I believe Zidane's voice is perfect. Exactly how I imagine it (oh, and I should mention 9 is amazing! I still love 6 more though xD).


Definitely.  I borrowed Dissidia around the time I started FFIXand now his Dub voice rings in my head while playing that game.

Kuja also works great, though in the back of my mind i give it a british accent


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 17, 2010)

@Scorp A Derp:
Its still a rumor backed by a _lot_ of _people_ 

Terra was a rumor until she actually came out _officially_. I remember making screencaps of a tiny, tiny little dot in the background and fangirling about it being Terra.

So...rumors aren't always fake.

@Castiel:
I saw him with a British or Aussie accent. At least that's how he came off to me in FF9.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2010)

I just want Ramza.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't think we'll get a Spin-off/Handheld FF character in the game...only FF titles like FF1-13 :d


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't think we'll get a *Spin-off*/Handheld FF *character *in the game



Why is Vaan in then? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Why is Vaan in then?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Vaan isn't that bad and FF12 was great. People didn't like it because it went back to the old school FF titles and didn't have themes from FF7-FF8-FF13 in them


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2010)

I think you mean FF IX.

FFXII wasn't old school at all.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm suspending my judgment on any supposed rumors until something official comes up to support it (although I really wouldn't be surprised if the next character reveal came from IX or X, seeing as how little love the pixel generation seems to be getting in terms of representation).

Personally I'd prefer someone from VI, but Locke seems to be out of the question due to Vaan's role as a thief and his presence with Terra in the plot. Celes then, becomes the next noteworthy option, but at this point I'm doubtful of VI getting anyone at all. Any more additions that arent' from VI are still welcome I guess - the more the merrier.

I'm looking forward to what kind of announcement they're going to hold until a week-prior-to-release that'll makes us shit bricks and toss them our money. That ought to be worth some laughs.



Terra Branford said:


> Terra was a rumor until she actually came out _officially_. I remember making screencaps of a tiny, tiny little dot in the background and fangirling about it being Terra.
> 
> So...rumors aren't always fake.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I think you mean FF IX.
> 
> FFXII wasn't old school at all.



....

I said: 





> People didn't like it because it went back to the old school FF titles



FF12 went back to the Crystals, collecting them to save the world, set in the old-times mixed with future/steampunk.

Yes it was. Star Wars airships, themes (ALL old FF titles had this up until 7), characters having a slight inspiration or scene inspired off of Star Wars.



> Personally I'd prefer someone from VI, but Locke seems to be out of the question due to Vaan's role as a thief and his presence with Terra in the plot. Celes then, becomes the next noteworthy option, but at this point I'm doubtful of VI getting anyone at all. Any more additions that arent' from VI are still welcome I guess - the more the merrier.


We might not even get someone for FF6...

I'm kinda tired of the thieves. It was great with Zidane, who many say is broken, but if get another thief on the 2/3 thieves we have now, I will buy the game and shove it into Dissidia's game creator's mouth and then beat them to death with an iron cane.

@yourspoiler:
I was referring to the blog (tee-hee) that first spotted Terra when only Kefka was confirmed and we had no proof of Terra being in the game. 

Back in '08


Which ended up being Terra in the exact spot


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2010)

> FF12 went back to the Crystals, collecting them to save the world, set in the old-times mixed with future/steampunk.
> 
> Yes it was.


For the most part they all share this, so I'll just say I respectfully disagree.

FFXII is mostly hated because of it's mmorpg type battle system.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> For the most part they all share this, so I'll just say I respectfully disagree.



Where can you spot this occurrence in FF7-FF8?

Of course it appears in all of them, except most recent FF titles. That's my point.

It went back (some could say 'tried') to what the old games were. I met over 50+ haters who admit they hated it because it was too much like the old games 



> FFXII is mostly hated because of it's mmorpg type battle system.


Not from what I've heard and I've come across a lot of haters. That's the second reason, and that's not even a reason to hate the game.

There was no Sephy dupe or a Cloud dupe.

That angered peopled


----------



## scerpers (Dec 18, 2010)

Which is funny because the older games are arguably the best FF games ever.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 18, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Which is funny because the older games are arguably the best FF games ever.


I agree.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 18, 2010)

Balthier would have been better, but Vaan actually looks really fun to play, so... 

EDIT:
Is this Yuna? Or rather, real?  Is it a dress-sphere frm FFX-2?

The sources said she appeared in Jump F 

Source:


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Balthier would have been better, but Vaan actually looks really fun to play, so...
> 
> EDIT:
> Is this Yuna? Or rather, real?  Is it a dress-sphere frm FFX-2?
> ...



It's from X-2 International (which, of course, wasn't released internationally.  I hope the irony was not lost on the people who chose to name it that...)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh how i wish this would happen 

Fucking japanese fangirls and their shit taste in characters


----------



## scerpers (Dec 18, 2010)

Current speculations.

*Stages*

The Phantom Train from VI.

*Music*

FF4 - Final Battle
FF6 - Magic Train
FF7 - J.E.N.O.V.A

*Recruits *

Summoner Yuna, because some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) saw barefeet in the new trailer.

Of course it's all speculation.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2010)

Nooooo. No want Summoner Yuna. Gimme Gunner Yuna!

Then I ship her with young Laguna and it's awesome.

i suppose i could do that anyway...but if Dissidia 2 had it, I could get actual pictures.

Also the truly old school FFs suck balls.

I'm not going to play FF1, 2 or 3 when I could play any other FF game ever made. Those three games might have decent music but the combat is awful and the story is stapled on with no real growrth or purpose. It's an excuse plot really.

Now the New Old School IV, V and VI, might be considered for best Era of FF. But I haven't beaten any of them. Because...I dunno. I hate playing on a keyboard and so I'll never actually beat them until I get around to buying a controller to use for my computer. I might even buy a SNES controller for the authentic feel.

But going on the two generations of Final Fantasy's that I have completed (FF7-9 vs. FFX-XIII) It's tied right now. FFVII and IX were good. FFX and XII were good. FF8 really weighs the PS1 era down and I'll have to see if FF13 does the same for Team 2.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 18, 2010)

I thought VII was terribly average. 

VIII was horrendous.

*Also, Gilgamesh was confirmed to be a summon.*

This might mean that he is not a playable character. This game just gets worse with each new reveal.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I thought VII was terribly average.



A lot of people feel that way about IV and VI as well.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 18, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the trailer for the new reveals. 

Phantom Train? Completely random considering plot importance, but why not. But I'm wondering how summoner Yuna will work moveset wise, considering most of her aeons already have a place as generic summons that work outside of the actual gameplay


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2010)

Some people on TVtropes speculate she'll have a sort of Cecil thing going on.

She can morph from Summoner to Gunner. Maybe they can even explain it away as "Dresspheres". I always wondered about a summoner dressphere in X-2.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's a little something. Got it from Livejournal...



> I got bored and poorly google translated an excerpt from ff reunion.
> 
> At the beginning, floating in the cosmos with head bowed. Warriors gather cosmos. Lightning in a narrative, tell the world about the crystal "・ ・ ・ Kono Tsutomu eventually got transformed into a crystal from the cosmos. The world should return to the original if you did." Gather the light hand of the Lightning. Kain and Golbez "(Cain), the world if you win the chaotic ruin, what" still "(Golbez) world destruction is not, after all it is repeated many times," Laguna and Squall "(Laguna), of few words still Na guy "" (Squall), here is a battlefield! no time to waffle (?)", WOL & Butts "(Butts) If she becomes a name if I should call you to everyone," Julio & Lightning "(Lightning), the rose, I felt something (? content like)" "(Julio), too?", Sephiroth and Tifa "(Sephiroth) I looked for" "(Tifa) Who are you?" "( Sephiroth) of the enemy you need to know it's not over "" (Tifa) I do not like warriors of chaos ", Sephiroth, Tifa closer to the point of a sword Masamune. Cloud, Sephiroth appeared behind the "Stop!", Van & Tina "(Tina) to use the destructive power to defeat me another onions & Van (?)", train magic (?) Chair sit opposite each other. "(Van) Did lately? (Like content)" 俯Ku onions. Last Purirenda very beautiful! High-speed VS Tifa Sephiroth battle! Many other images Cosmos VS Chaos, women wearing trousers and walking barefoot on the surface, the skirt pattern skirt is "Yuna" It was a thing!
> 
> ...



Yuna has to be in it. Its appearing like how Vaan appeared. And people claimed I was crazy when I said Vaan would be in the game...

I hope Yuna is in it. It would be nice to have more girls...


Zaelapolopollo said:


> A lot of people feel that way about IV and VI as well.



The only ones (I've never run into a FF6/5 hater unless they were a FF7 fan -rabid or not-) those who feel that way about FF5/6 (clearly better games, as all older FF games are) are the fans of 7 who don't like hearing about anything remotely terrible about FF7.

So basically, fanboys/fangirls freakin' out because not everyone is deeply, madly in love with FF7 and see the game as over 9000.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2010)

I thinK FFVI and FFVII both have idiot fanboys and girls.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2010)

Tactics is the greatest.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 18, 2010)

Here is a little more:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoever said Magic Train would be a new song got it right! Unless this is where they got it from...?

@Sephiroth:
I only got to play the first ten-fifteen minutes of the first Tactics before my brother took it and lost it. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I thinK FFVI and FFVII both have idiot fanboys and girls.



The problem is, you don't see FF6 fans rabid at every moment, foaming at the mouth, goes to FF7 youtube videos just to bash, attack FF7 works, fanfictions, insults the games, heads into FCs for FF7 to insult, negs and whatelse? Oh yea, completely go bonkers if one says "My favorite game is [insert title that isn't FF7 here]." Head on over to any BIG FF forum and see how rabid -- and I mean RABID -- they are 

FF6 fans don't care what other think about the game. We don't need to be rabid. We simply love the game and never get in others ways. We share our love to ourselves instead of shoving it in peoples faces and attacking them.

So, I feel I must ask. Favorite FF game, Zaelapolopollo (your posts make me think 7, or maybe a 7-dupe FF title...)?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> @Sephiroth:
> I only got to play the first ten-fifteen minutes of the first Tactics before my brother took it and lost it.



Then you should get a new copy, preferably the Playstation version to avoid the slowdown problem.

Better then IV and VI even.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> @So, I feel I must ask. Favorite FF game, Zaelapolopollo (your posts make me think 7, or maybe a 7-dupe FF title...)?[/SIZE]



FFIX. Been my favorite ever since I played it about eight years ago.


----------



## Ceveti (Dec 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Tactics is the greatest.



By far my favorite FF.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 18, 2010)

V was here, everyone else sucks.

Relatively.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Dec 18, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> The Yuna rumor is exactly that, a rumor. It originated on 2chan.
> 
> If it is true then I have to ask why SE is ruining this game. Adding shitty characters everywhere. Only one character is worth anything and that's Kain. Seriously?



Hopefully a false rumor, like you said it'd pretty much ruin the game, for one we have had enough with the protagonists,  for another I'd like to get some Chaos guys, Yuna basically isn't suited for this type of game anyway, much less was Tifa 

Maybe we'll get Seifer on the Chaos side (I Hope!) cry



			
				TerraB. said:
			
		

> The problem is, you don't see FF6 fans rabid at every moment, foaming at the mouth, goes to FF7 youtube videos just to bash, attack FF7 works, fanfictions, insults the games, heads into FCs for FF7 to insult, negs and whatelse? Oh yea, completely go bonkers if one says "My favorite game is [insert title that isn't FF7 here]." Head on over to any BIG FF forum and see how rabid -- and I mean RABID -- they are
> 
> FF6 fans don't care what other think about the game. We don't need to be rabid. We simply love the game and never get in others ways. We share our love to ourselves instead of shoving it in peoples faces and attacking them.
> 
> So, I feel I must ask. Favorite FF game, Zaelapolopollo (your posts make me think 7, or maybe a 7-dupe FF title...)?



Um, yes you do, the only thing is they go around being rabid about how FFVII has too many new installments and fanservice -- though they call it fandom milking.

That's true, FFVIIers _are _the most rabid, but FFVI has its sour apples as well, maybe not nearly as many but...still --  FFVIers go on about how FFVII is getting too much attention way too much and in every FF general talk forum I have seen.

Just how fandom goes.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> *Music*
> 
> FF4 - Final Battle



Yes, plz...


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 18, 2010)

@Gaawa-chan:
Sorry for not seein' your post earlier! 

Thank you for telling me. I was wracking my head over it. 



> Then you should get a new copy, preferably the Playstation version to avoid the slowdown problem.
> 
> Better then IV and VI even.


Tactical games make my head hurt, but I will buy it, when I get money. Literally the only FF title I do no own (and not that 13 junk either...).

I will get it, but I'm not sure I'll like it more than VI or IV, or V...I love the hand-held games in a different love than system games 



> FFIX. Been my favorite ever since I played it about eight years ago.




Damn, I actually believe this. IX is fantastic. Just got around to playing! 



Shɑnɑ said:


> Um, yes you do, the only thing is they go around being rabid about how FFVII has too many new installments and fanservice -- though they call it fandom milking.
> 
> That's true, FFVIIers _are _the most rabid, but FFVI has its sour apples as well, maybe not nearly as many but...still --  FFVIers go on about how FFVII is getting too much attention way too much and in every FF general talk forum I have seen.
> 
> Just how fandom goes.



I do not, Shana. Will you actually tell me they AREN'T milking FF7? Oh can callin' out the milkin' on 7 be put in with rabid FF7 fans and their attacking? Oh come on, Shana! You'll even meet some FF7 fans who agree its being milked. That's not our fault that its being milked to the point its not 7 anymore... 

I've never met a FFVI fan that has ever talked back to any other fandom. We keep to ourselves. If we were the same, don't you think you'd see more "kefka10293u7" and more "ff6fanboyz"?


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Dec 18, 2010)

I tried buying Tactics once, but I changed my mind once I saw the booklet for it, it looked too damn confusing.

Has there been anymore news about the Character that might be Yuna?



Terra Branford said:


> I do not, Shana. Will you actually tell me they AREN'T milking FF7? Oh can callin' out the milkin' on 7 be put in with rabid FF7 fans and their attacking? Oh come on, Shana! You'll even meet some FF7 fans who agree its being milked. That's not our fault that its being milked to the point its not 7 anymore...
> 
> I've never met a FFVI fan that has ever talked back to any other fandom. We keep to ourselves. If we were the same, don't you think you'd see more "kefka10293u7" and more "ff6fanboyz"?



No they are, but it doesn't mean people have to go around and bitch about it all over the net, we all know it, its obvious enough.

The way its done? Yeah, it can be. No one can fan about VII with out any Legacy Installment fans pitching a fit. Maybe not as bad as what some VIIers do , but still inflammatory.

I have seen them, not with those names though xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2010)

Terra Branford said:
			
		

> Tactical games make my head hurt, but I will buy it, when I get money. Literally the only FF title I do no own (and not that 13 junk either...).
> 
> I will get it, but I'm not sure I'll like it more than VI or IV, or V...I love the hand-held games in a different love than system game



It's a console game though. 



			
				Shɑnɑ said:
			
		

> I tried buying Tactics once, but I changed my mind once I saw the booklet for it, it looked too damn confusing.



Should give it a try, it has the best story/plot of the franchise.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 18, 2010)

@Shana:
You mean the 1 in a million people with the name "Kefka"?  
Alright, let's talk this out someplace else. 

And nopes, nothing new yet. I'll check my sources now though.



Sephiroth said:


> It's a console game though.
> 
> Should give it a try, it has the best story/plot of the franchise.



I know it has a port, but wasn't it originally for a hand-held?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I know it has a port, but wasn't it originally for a hand-held?



Nope, it's a Playstation 1 game.

Which is the version you should play.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 18, 2010)

Ah, okay. I thought it was GBA first...

Oh, and some more news...sorta!


> So I've found this rather large amount of information pertaining to Duodecim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2010)

*Apparently Jecht is now on Cosmos' side. This could be the new BIG REVEAL. Also, this could well be mistaken for Yuna. Who's Barefoot? Jecht is, the side of the hakama could be jecht's dress thing wit scales.*


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 19, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> *Apparently Jecht is now on Cosmos' side. This could be the new BIG REVEAL. Also, this could well be mistaken for Yuna. Who's Barefoot? Jecht is, the side of the hakama could be jecht's dress thing wit scales.*



In the Dissidia we have now it says Jecht never use to be on the bad side. 

This is what they are basing the Yuna thing off of I believe:


edit2:
Also, the translations say the dress is blue-pink


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2010)

"Yuna's hot barefeet"

Camera pans up to Jecht


""


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2010)

> Ah, okay. I thought it was GBA first...


The GBA one is pretty bad compared to the original.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2010)

What game was bad on GBA?


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2010)

Apparently some videos of the recent closed trailer were put on youtube but immediately got taken down.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> What game was bad on GBA?



Final Fantasy Tactics Advance.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2010)

Never played it on GBA. I played it PS. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Vasp (Dec 19, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Never played it on GBA. I played it PS. I thought it was pretty good.



FFTactics on PS =/= FFTA on GBA/Sequel on DS. Tactics was pretty awesome, and I also liked Tactics Advanced too, but not as much. Just an FYI for yea.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2010)

Well. I have Tactics for PS so I'm not going to buy it for GBA.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 19, 2010)

FFT on PSP is the best version, considering that all that grinding has some worth with local connectivity.

If Jecht is on the Cosmos side now, then at least I don't have to worry unlocking the bastard and use him right at the very start.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2010)

We got a few topics about some of the different changes, but these are all the reported changes in one single topic for your viewing pleasure. Credit goes to ujhbn on the Dissidia Forums.

Reports of JF demo: *** Source = 2ch ***

New Summon from FFXIII: 

Brynhildr - Muspell Flame
There's a scene in the JF trailer, showing Vaan and Onion Knight inside the Phantom Train. Possible new map?
Another possible new stage (FFXI) shown in PV: 天象の鎖 Empyreal Paradox
EX core gives less EX force now. A 4 wings core fills about 50~70%.

WoL
Sword Thrust: 1st hit (shield toss) has little verticle tracking. i.e. The Shield goes to the air slightly.
Both buckler attacks in the air lost the Chase property.
Day Flash (ground&air): lost wall rush, added Chase property.

Firion
Straight Arrow: greatly increased speed. Hard to react after it is released.
Reel Axe: the second part of the Brave attack could be done even if the Axe hit missed.

The second part of the 3 ground Brave attacks (Knife/Axe/Lance) are interchangable, depends on your input:
Towards + O = Lance follow up (slash > arrow)
O = Knife follow up (punch)
Away + O = Axe follow up (a few hits then knocks enemy away)

The 3 Magic Arts could be shot continuously up to 3 times, interchangeable too. E.g:
Fire > Fire > Fire
Thunder > Blizzard > Thunder
Blizzard > Fire > Thunder

Lance Combo: Increased absorb effect, able to pull in and hit enemy that's outside Rope Knife's range. Same as Reel Axe, the second part of the Brave attack could be done even the first part missed.
Swordslash: animation has not modified, but it somehow caused downward wall rush now XD

Onion Knight
has different colour aura depends on what buff you have from Power Up. Eg. STR up = red
Most attacks' after lag are reduced.

Cecil
Shadow Bringer: Super short range, but fast.
Soul Eater: increased range
Shadow Lance: cause Guard Crush at close range (Melee High priority).

Kain
Has 3 air Brave attacks
Celestial Shooter (CS): upward attack, long reach.
Thrust Lance/Rush? (TL): forward attack, short reach.
Crash Dive (CD): downward attack.
all have 3 follow ups depends on your input (like Firion)
CS > upward wall rush (UP+O), forward chase (O), downward chase (DOWN+O)
TL > upward chase (UP+O), forward wall rush (O), downward chase (DOWN+O)
CD > upward chase (UP+O), forward chase (O), down wardwall rush (DOWN+O)

Bartz
was seen using Vaan's Katana in the PV.

Terra
Ultima: downward wall rush.

Cloud
Cross Slash: increased range. More than the reporter expect.
Meteorain (Ground): all the meteors target the enemy's current position, not just the initial position. Not sure about Air version.

Squall
Fated/Aerial Circle: Increased Absorb effect.
Blasting Zone: keeps tracking the enemy until lower his blade.

Laguna
EX mode bonus:
妖精さんの奇跡 (Faeries' Miracle) = All attacks' after lag could be cancelled into any other attacks

Sticky Bomb (No charge): stick on opponents, explode immediately if touched walls, grounds etc.
Sticky Bomb (charged): stick on anything.

Zidane
Free Energy: very close range like in the DFF UT version
Booster 8: A single hit, forward rush attack. Able to win in a weapon clash with Aerial Fang, twice, therefore possibly have Melee Mid Priority (guard stagger). Faster startup than Climhazzard, but less range. Almost no after lag if hit and you can immediately combo into most, if not all, air attacks including Free Energy.

Tidus
Sphere Shot: cause guard stagger (Ranged Mid priority).
Dodge&Run (Cut&Run) AIR: has slightly vertical tracking.

Shantotto
Retribution: cause guard stagger (Melee Mid priority)
Stun: CPU have done Stun>Retribution combo. (But the reporter said that it seems to be avoidable if you spam dodge fast enough)

Vaan
EX mode bonus:
最強の武具 (Strongest Weapon) = Weapon's appearance changed, attack power up
Free Switch = R+[] to change to bare hands

Lightning
Wataga: cause guard stagger (Ranged Mid priority)

Emperor
Dynamite: Cause Guard Crush (Ranged High priority) when fully charged.
Melancholia Prison: There are 3 at most to be put on the stage, ground & air versions combined. When you set the 4th, the 1st one will disappear.
Starfall: added Magic Block effect.
Flare: added downward wall rush.

CoD
has a new HP attack. No further details yet.
Wide Angle Particle Beam: goes further, in high speed. Can go to the air.
Fusillade Particle Beam: added wall rush effect, CoD can move during the startup phase (like Air Innocence)
Tentacle of Pain (the ground tentacle): greatly increased attack angle, can almost hit an enemy directly above her.
Tentacle of Hate (the new tentacle): the 3rd branch attack shoots a big slow projectile which cause guard stagger (Ranged Mid priority).
0-form Particle Beam: longer startup.
Feint Particle Beam: increased attack angle.

Golbez
Floating & Gravity System: If the initial palm hit is blocked, the little orb+laser will not appear now.
Gravity Force (Close): the little orb he shoots AFTER warping will cause guard stagger (Ranged Mid priority)
Sector Ray: has both ground and air versions.

Exdeath
Almagest: Added Magic Block effect during startup, and is cancel-able into any Guard.
CPU performed Reverse Polarity > Hurricane combo. No further detail.
High Guard: will turn to face the enemy while holding the button.

Kefka
SS Blizzaga: the large chunk of ice (before split) cause guard stagger (Ranged Mid priority)
LS Thundaga: tracks vertically too.
Forsaken: Kefka can move during the attack.
Ultima: the explosion part will now cause guard stagger too (Ranged Mid priority).

Sephiroth
刹那 (Moment/Instant): short range, fast startup like Doublecut, Dayflash. When hit, does a follow up attack that looks like Oblivion.
Heartless Angel: Increased after lag if the move is canceled.
Scintilla: Increased Block duration. Almost like Shield of Light?
Sudden Cruelty: cause less hit stun.
God Speed: reduced range.

Ultimecia
Knight's Spear/Lance: fast startup, close range attack. When charged, 2 large spears appear from her feet in a cross shape. Stay on the field for a while.

Kuja:
Seraphic Star (Holy Star): Kuja can move freely. Keep chasing the enemy even after the hit box appeared. Hard to dodge.
Flare Star: increased tracking duration.

Jecht
when used as an Assist character,
Air Brave assist: Jecht Stream (Full) O, O, down+O

New basic ability
Multi Ground Dash : R+triangle, dash on ground towards opponent.
Multi Ground Dash+: R+triangle, dash on ground towards opponent. Turning possible (with analog stick)
Ground Dodge Distance Up
Assist Lock on

Assist Lock lasted for around 20sec.
Assist gauge was not that easy to fill up.

Ground Dash: need to stick on the ground even when locked on EX core. Makes it hard to get EX core in some stages.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Am I read that right?  A buff for Flare Star?  Awesome.  

More buffs for Cecil to which is welcome.  Poor guy needed a break.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> "Yuna's hot barefeet"
> 
> Camera pans up to Jecht
> 
> ...


It actually might be Lady Yunalesca 'cause Jecht might be good in this one. 



> Bartz
> was seen using Vaan's Katana in the PV.
> 
> Terra
> Ultima: downward wall rush.


I'm just so happy SE/Nomura decided to help out FF5 and FF6's character so much more new goodness. With these new moves, they will surely be different than the previous title! Oh yea!


 you SE/Nomura/Dissidia Creators!


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> It actually might be Lady Yunalesca 'cause Jecht might be good in this one.



I made this same argument in the dissidia forums somewheres else.

I got laughed at


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 19, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I made this same argument in the dissidia forums somewheres else.
> 
> I got laughed at



Smack them with a "wait, was I suppose to care what you think?"  (its what I do) and they'll either respect you or ban you for not caring about them  

I'm taking it that this was the Dissidia Forums with the Vb software? 

It could be Lady Y because she too is barefoot with a blue skirt.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Apparently the last few seconds gave off a sending vibe like at Kilika, in which case it's most assuredly Yuna.  In her X appearance as well...I'd like to see her moveset.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 19, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Apparently the last few seconds gave off a sending vibe like at Kilika, in which case it's most assuredly Yuna.  In her X appearance as well...I'd like to see her moveset.



I doubt mind Yuna being in the game. I actually really want Yuna, she'd be a great character to play with. 

Maybe she can switch between Gunner and Summoner like Cecil. :>


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

I've seen suggestions of summoner Yuna for normal then for her Ex-mode she class changes to Gunner.  Not sure how well that would work.  I'd like to see them get creative and do something with summons and the white magic she has.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 19, 2010)

Damn game better have Beatrix and I'm disappointed that Yuna is going to be there should be Auron so we can finally see him go toe to toe with Jecht.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 19, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> I've seen suggestions of summoner Yuna for normal then for her Ex-mode she class changes to Gunner.  Not sure how well that would work.  I'd like to see them get creative and do something with summons and the white magic she has.



Hm, that might work. But that would leave her open for attacks and defenseless until she got her Ex-mode.




The810kid said:


> Damn game better have Beatrix and I'm disappointed that Yuna is going to be there should be Auron so we can finally see him go toe to toe with Jecht.


I just started 9 (game keeps deleting on me though) and I was on disc 2 after you get Eiko.

I love Beatrix! I hope they add her! Might now happen thought because she wasn't a playable character in 9....


----------



## The810kid (Dec 19, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Hm, that might work. But that would leave her open for attacks and defenseless until she got her Ex-mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she was some what playable in the game similar to how you controlled Marcus and Blank temporarily


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

I want either Celes or Beatrix, although anything more is icing after Kain was confirmed.  

I'm also interested in the 3rd costumes for everyone.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 19, 2010)

The810kid said:


> she was some what playable in the game similar to how you controlled Marcus and Blank temporarily



Yea, but that wasn't really playable. It was more like...um...hmm...



Kain Highwind said:


> I want either Celes or Beatrix, although anything more is icing after Kain was confirmed.
> 
> I'm also interested in the 3rd costumes for everyone.



Celes would be great (I would appreciate Edgar if she can't be picked)! :33

, , Squall's is his Amano, Cloud has many (KH, Amano, FF7 and AC), Zidane I'm not sure about....


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen most of them revealed so far.  Kain's is from TAY and so is Golbez's.  Golbez in particular looks amazing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 19, 2010)

I liked Golbeza's alt too!  And Cecil's, but people didn't care much for me saying that xD


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

They are so damn lazy with Cecil.  Bleh color swaps are blah.  Although to be honest, there aren't much more they can do with him.

Amano Squall looks...wierd.  I'm not sure how I feel about that yet.  I'll probably stick with his SeeD uniform.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess I just love Cecil xD

I like Amano Squall. He's only about 15-16 right here, I suppose, since its earlier than him being 17-18 in Dissidia.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Cecil is my second favorite character of IV, my first should be obvious.  

Squall is 17, which is wierd when you realize he basically plays team mom to Bartz who is 20.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 19, 2010)

Buntz isn't 20 in Dissidia, he's only 18 in 5...or at least that's what I've read before Nomura got to him. :/

Oh, okay then, then Squall is only 15-16 in this Dissidia unless you mean 17 in this Dissidia..


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Nah, as far as I know, characters in Dissidia are the same age they are in their original games.  Bartz really is 20 in V.  He's tied with Cecil at 20 and behind Cloud at 21.  He doesnt act 20 though, does he?

Actually, all the characters have official ages except for the NES trio.  Firion has an age that's buried in some obscure Japanese Ultimania.  OK is just a kid and who know how old WoL is.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 19, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Nah, as far as I know, characters in Dissidia are the same age they are in their original games.  Bartz really is 20 in V.  He's tied with Cecil at 20 and behind Cloud at 21.  He doesnt act 20 though, does he?
> 
> Actually, all the characters have official ages except for the NES trio.  Firion has an age that's buried in some obscure Japanese Ultimania.  OK is just a kid and who know how old WoL is.



Wow, I remember reading a book from Japan saying he was 18....My Buntz! I didn't know he was 20, not that it changes me from loving him xD

I always liked to believed WoL was around 23-27. It seems acceptable 

As for OK, in the first game, I thought he was about 12-13 but then again, before I played 9, I thought they were 12-13 as well


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Wow, I remember reading a book from Japan saying he was 18....My Buntz! I didn't know he was 20, not that it changes me from loving him xD
> 
> I always liked to believed WoL was around 23-27. It seems acceptable
> 
> As for OK, in the first game, I thought he was about 12-13 but then again, before I played 9, I thought they were 12-13 as well



Yeah, Bartz doesn't act his age until he has to.  Then he pretty much kicks ass.  Obsfucating stupidity.

Yeah, WoL seemed like 25ish or so to me.  

OK is 15 in Dissidia I think.  Just a year younger than Zidane, but everyone still just calls him "kid".  

In the original FF3 the onion kids were 10 I think.  They aged him up a bit for Dissidia...probably because it would be pretty weird to fight as someone so young.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 19, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Yeah, Bartz doesn't act his age until he has to.  Then he pretty much kicks ass.  Obsfucating stupidity.
> 
> Yeah, WoL seemed like 25ish or so to me.
> 
> ...



Hm, yea, about 10 and whatnot xD

Zidane is pretty cool, I just can't pass Disc 2 

Here is some information if it hasn't been posted yet:


> The release date has been decided as 3/3/2011 (Girls' Day in Japan). With Lightning and Vaan, as well as Laguna who has only just come to light as a new contender, there's an even greater festive feeling than the previous game! This is the impression we're getting from "Dissidia Duodecim: Final Fantasy".
> 
> Here we give our impressions of the play styles of the new characters who have been confirmed by Square Enix since Tokyo Game Show 2010. By the way, in the newest PV from the 'Mega theatre' we've caught a glimpse of the feet of yet another new entrant!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

I want to try Vaan.  His fighting style sounds like fun.  Not as interested in Tifa myself though.

Wish we could get some more gameplay of Kain though.  Haven't had anything since the first videos IIRC.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 19, 2010)

Basch should be in Vaan's place since Gabranth is in the game as well


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2010)

Basch has been reduced to a costume now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Basch has been reduced to a costume now.



A lot of people like to think that Gabranth in Dissidia is Basch, just took his brother's name after 12.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry for the double xD Just realized that I posted before this...

Some little, little news, guys! :3



> Some interesting stuff.
> 
> in other news expect the jf trailer soon. square just posted the trailer to final fantasy iv complete.


I'm watching the trailer right now, although, the video isn't Dissidia, this does offer Dissidia news.


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2010)

Why does Cecil look like Michael Jackson?


----------



## Piekage (Dec 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Why does Cecil look like Michael Jackson?



First Warrior of Light, now this. This does not bode well.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 20, 2010)

man. if the complete collection comes out in america. im totally getting it.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 20, 2010)

> Tetsya Nomura shares a few additional comments on Dissidia Duodecim Final Fantasy in this week's Famitsu. Nomura tells the magazine that there are a*dditional character announcements on the way*, *including character(s) from the Super NES Final Fantasy games*.* Also, it looks like the original's story will be included in Duodecim.*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 20, 2010)

> including character(s) from the Super NES Final Fantasy games.



  Oh, yeah...


----------



## Sesha (Dec 20, 2010)

Gilgamesh or bust.


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 20, 2010)

I wonder who it'll/they'll be...


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 20, 2010)

Considering the limited cast of potential characters from FFI-III (lol Xande), I'd say the chances of a third rep for FFV and VI just went up significantly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2010)

Setzer, he would bring some unique gameplay elements.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 20, 2010)

> More characters are on the way for the game. While there was no mention of the Jump trailer's hints at Yuna, Nomura said that the *remaining character reveals will all come from the Final Fantasy games that were released on the Super Famicom/SNES and beyond.*



Does this mean only characters from the old systems, or characters from the old system and beyond?

I better NOT see one more thief. I will only tolerate another thief/ninja if it is Edge or Shadow. We better get Celes/Edgar and Faris. Faris would be so awesome to play as! :33


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 20, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Faris would be so awesome to play as! :33



And awesome interacting with other characters.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 20, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> And awesome interacting with other characters.



And if they kept her as the same character instead of weakening her or giving her magic to fight with, she'd be even better pek pek

She was always one of my favorites in 5. It was Buntz > Faris > Dragon xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh yes, Faris would be nice. We need more melee female characters. All we have is just Tifa and Lighty.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 20, 2010)

What about Ultros?


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 20, 2010)

I vote for the twins.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 20, 2010)

The twins were just annoying.



Raptor Diego said:


> What about Ultros?


Already a summon. As a playable character? That's crazy.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> What about Ultros?



Ultros appears as a summon, so he most likely won't be picked 

That, and Kefka is already the villain for FF6 



dspr8_rugged said:


> Oh yes, Faris would be nice. We need more melee female characters. All we have is just Tifa and Lighty.


I don't like Lightning. She's not really a good character, and 13...  *shakes head*

Faris and Celes, if they were added, could be teamed with Terra and formt he coolest team ever.

And what would make that better? If Beatrix joined in! :33



Devil Kings said:


> I vote for the twins.


Edgar and Sabin?

Or Palom or Porjsadhjasd (can't remember the names of them xD) from FF4?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't like Lighty either, but some more female characters aside from spellcasters would be nice.

Speaking of Beatrix, has there any announcement of another FF9 character?

And it's Palom and Porom, IIRC. Did not like them.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 20, 2010)

Ultros would be a awesome playable character


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 20, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I don't like Lighty either, but some more female characters aside from spellcasters would be nice.
> 
> Speaking of Beatrix, has there any announcement of another FF9 character?



Nope, nothing new yet. I'll check all my sources now though 

EDIT:
This is all we have:


@Raptor:
How would he play? If he were in it, it would be nifty to have an attack that launches you off the ground and into the air. xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 20, 2010)

All that Ultros does is spit ink and run away.

With FF9, give me Freya if they can't give Beatrix. But then again, Kain is already the dragoon so it's unlikely too. Steiner would work, but there are a lot of swordies already. Vivi would also work, but replace him for Shantotto.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 20, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Nope, nothing new yet. I'll check all my sources now though
> 
> EDIT:
> This is all we have:
> ...



Laguna's fucking priceless with his Leg... Leg Cramp.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 20, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> Laguna's fucking priceless with his Leg... Leg Cramp.



*Manliness Scale:* -3


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2010)

Where are the Chaos fighters?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2010)

This is Final Fantasy. If you're looking for manly, you're gonna have to sift through a lot of bishy to find it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 21, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> Laguna's fucking priceless with his Leg... Leg Cramp.



pek

Laguna is so much man 

I remembered when I first played 8. I instantly loved him xD


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

I swear I thought Rinoa would be chosen over Laguna, but meh...Laguna is ight.

Give me Yuna though (FFX-2 style). Shes pretty much the main damn character like Tidus of the FFX series.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> I swear I thought Rinoa would be chosen over Laguna, but meh...Laguna is ight.
> 
> Give me Yuna though (FFX-2 style). Shes pretty much the main damn character like Tidus of the FFX series.



Its pretty much official at the moment with so many people describing Yuna and the sending scene.

But you never know, might not be her. But the last time we got "evidence" like this and no one believed it would be Vaan (*coughLjDissidiacough*), it was Vaan.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Its pretty much official at the moment with so many people describing Yuna and the sending scene.
> 
> But you never know, might not be her. But the last time we got "evidence" like this and no one believed it would be Vaan (*coughLjDissidiacough*), it was Vaan.


Oh...my....god....my baby Yuna is in it.

I think I'm looking forward to this now....


I could do without Vaan. Vaan is lame, and we already got Bartz...a lame. It should of been Basch or Balthier.

Also, I'm just curious. For those who played FFV, were anyone kind of disappointed in how Bartz is depicted on Dissidia?


----------



## Laix (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone else loving Tifa's falcon punch?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> Also, I'm just curious. For those who played FFV, were anyone kind of disappointed in how Bartz is depicted on Dissidia?



I didn't like Butz in FFV, I like the multiple weapons they did with him in Dissidia though.

and Butz is cooler then Vaan.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 21, 2010)

Bartz was the lovable idiot in FFV. In Dissidia he's just an idiot.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 21, 2010)

I did not like Bartz's moveset.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> and Butz is cooler then Vaan.


I agree. That doesnt look good on Vaan's part though 



Scorp A Derp said:


> Bartz was the lovable idiot in FFV. In Dissidia he's just an idiot.


Exactly! I knew I couldn't be the only one who thought this.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> pek
> 
> Laguna is so much man
> 
> I remembered when I first played 8. I instantly loved him xD



My thoughts exactly.  even though I got the game over a year ago and still haven't finished it


----------



## scerpers (Dec 21, 2010)

Spoiler: Laguna is Snake.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

Encounter quotes compiled from Jump Festa reports! 

Vs Laguna : 

Onion Knight: "Don't treat me like a fool just because I'm a kid!" 

Co D: "Naive creature..." 

Squall: "It's that guy from my dreams." 

Cloud: "I can't sense any bloodlust in you." 

Terra: "Though you're lost, you seem to be enjoying yourself." 

Zidane: "It's no good getting leg cramps all the time." 

Tidus: "The heart can never lose!" 

Cecil: "Now it's time to fight seriously." 

Firioniel: ""Maybe we'll remember something as we fight." 

Ultimecia: "You may find yourself shorthanded for this." 

Jecht: "You're sure acting like a big-shot." 

Kefka: "You're good at clowning around!" 

Garland: "A man unsuited to the battlefield." 

Wo L: "When it comes to weapons, I only need this." 

Ex Death: "You'll lose both love and friendship." 

Shantotto: "How careless, to challenge me!" 

Victory - "So, let's GO to the next one!" 

Near-death victory - "Phew... all according to plan!" 

Defeat - "Never mind, never mind..." 

Vs Kain : 

Wo L: "You'll never lose your way when you're on the right path." ` Jecht: "Heh, I'm gonna boot you into the atmosphere." 

Cecil: "Kain, let's fight with all our strength." 

Firioniel: "You have something you won't give up, is that it?" 

Terra: "Don't blame yourself too much." 

Kefka: "Ohhhh... the traitor's shown up." 

Sephiroth: "You can't change fate with just a little push." 

Shantotto: "I await your pitiful attempts!" 

Onion Knight: "Can you hit birds with that Jump as well?" 

Zidane: "How long can you keep your cool?" 

Emperor: "A knight without a master." 

Tidus: "I can fly too... as long as I'm underwater, anyway." 

Golbez: "Show me your true determination." 

Kuja: "How distasteful your self-sacrifice is!" 

Ex Death: "You throw away your faith; what is it you seek?" 

Garland: "Tricks in battle are pointless!" 

Squall: "There are only those who are enemies and those who aren't." 

Co D: "There is darkness lurking in your heart." 

[[The reporter notes that while he doesn't know what will happen in Story Mode, Kain strikes him as being a Cosmos warrior. He gets that impression from Kain's character portrait and from which victory fanfare plays when he wins]] 

Vs Vaan : 

Cloud: "It's no good just to aspire and do nothing." 

Squall: "This guy's going to be tough." 

Tidus: "Don't run away halfway through this!" 

Kuja: "Guileless creatures like you never shut up!" 

Golbez: "The sky doesn't necessarily mean freedom." 

Wo L: "If you get too worked up you're going to get hurt." 

Zidane: "You'll always be an independent sort, huh?" 

Jecht: "Looks like you believe anything's possible." 

Cecil: "It's not easy to travel in the sky! 

Kefka: "A kid who... can't read the situation?" 

Terra: "It's okay... I can fight." 

Garland: "You can't win just for the fun of it." 

Co D: "Are you so oblivious to your mission?" 

Firioniel: "Wouldn't it be nice to fly in the open sky someday?" 

Victory - "Yay, I won, I won!" 

Victory - "It'd have been better for you to run away!" 

Vs Tifa : 

Cloud: "I never thought we'd be fighting like this." 

Squall: "I'm not in the mood to listen to a lecture." 

Terra: "I'll face you too." 

Firioniel: "It's unnerving to lose your way in battle." 

Garland: "Does your fighting spirit stem from your skills?" 

Ex Death: "Both promises and hopes will be swallowed by the Void!" 

Onion Knight: "Can you really fight with a figure like that?" 

Tidus: "Let's do this without cutting any corners." 

Emperor: "A spirited girl." 

Cecil: "Let's try our hardest without getting injured." 

Zidane: "Admirable and fearless; a good combination!" 

Victory - "You haven't trained hard enough - how ridiculous!" 

Near-death victory - "Phew... that was a bit dangerous." 

Defeat - "I've... lost sight of myself." 

Defeat - "I... just wasn't strong enough." 

Vs Lightning : 

Firioniel: "Let's see if you really are so untrusting." 

Tidus: "The hero's here! Sounds kinda weird, huh?" 

Terra: "I have to be more levelheaded too." 

Emperor: "Do you mean to unleash the thunder?" 

Kefka: "A swordsWOMAN? ...I don't like that at all!" 

Zidane: "Light... go easy on me, okay?" 

Squall: "You don't look like just another soldier." 

Shantotto: "I'll show you the meaning of obliteration!" 

Garland: "You intend to oppose your fate?" 

Jecht: "A real hard-nosed lady, huh?" 

Victory - "That wasn't a bad fight." 

Victory - "What a poor opponent." 

Victory - "A narrow victory." 

Defeat - "What was that...?" 

Vs Sephiroth : 

Cloud: "I've had enough of this." 

Onion Knight: "Do you enjoy... hurting people?" 

Terra: "Let's find... the thing you have to protect?" 

Golbez: "You threw away glory... and what did you get in return?" 

Ultimecia: "Glory has only faded away." 

Vs Zidane : 

Cecil: "It'd be nice to be able to have a friendly match." 

Terra: "Why are you hesitating?" 

Sephiroth: "There is no place for you to go home to." 

Victory - "Just as I planned it!" 

Victory - "Huh... weren't you feeling well?" 

Vs Firioniel : 

Kuja: "Those hopes that hinder you - I shall pluck them away!" 

Sephiroth: "All flowers must eventually scatter." 

Terra: "I'm a little scared, but I'll do my best!" 

Vs Emperor : 

Co D: "You want to turn the world to nothing?" 

Kefka: "The prey has made a big decision!" 

Vs Wo L : 

Firioniel: "I'm fighting to protect my dream!" 

Onion Knight: "I'll surpass you!" 

Terra: "I want to keep on looking straight ahead, like you." 

Squall: "I can fight even without the light." 

Garland: "Battle is our only destiny!" 

Victory - "Sorry, but I need to hurry on ahead." 

Victory - "You were careless, weren't you?" 

Assist Quotes : 

Wo L: "I'll lend you my strength." 

Firioniel: "I'll aid you." 

Onion Knight: "Guess I've got no choice." 

Cecil: "Are you all right?" 

Terra: "I'll fight too..." 

Cloud: "I'll help." 

Squall: "Don't relax just yet." 

Zidane: "Leave it to me!" 

Tidus: "Here we go!" 

Kain: "Consider it done!" 

Garland: "Can't you handle this by yourself?" 

Emperor: "This is going to cost you dearly." 

Co D: "You called?" 

Kuja: "I'll save you!" 

Gabranth: "Receive this suffering."


----------



## Piekage (Dec 21, 2010)

[/QUOTE]



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Encounter quotes compiled from Jump Festa reports!
> 
> Vs Laguna :
> 
> Squall: "It's that guy from my dreams."


Thanks for giving Yaoi fans ammunition Square.


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Vs Kain :
> Jecht: "Heh, I'm gonna boot you into the atmosphere."





Zaelapolopollo said:


> Vs Vaan :
> Squall: "This guy's going to be tough."


:S Squall... respects Vaan? I hope he's being sarcastic.


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Vs Tifa :
> Onion Knight: "Can you really fight with a figure like that?"


 Onion knows what's up.


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Vs Lightning :
> Tidus: "The hero's here! Sounds kinda weird, huh?"



That a Snow referance? Watching Lighning punch Tidus would be pretty funny.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

> vs Tifa
> Onion Knight: "Can you really fight with a figure like that?"


Best....line....ever....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

My favorites is

to Laguna
Kefka: "You're good at clowning around!

Also come on. You have to have Zidane say something more...forward to Tifa than what they put in that quote. Maybe they'll change it when they localize the game.

I bet Tifa's boobs are "ooh...soft".


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 21, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Squall: "There are only those who are enemies and those who aren't."



Yeah, Squall, everything's black and white. There are people who are assholes and people who aren't. 




> Cloud: "It's no good just to aspire and do nothing."



Says the man who spends how long sulking on his motorbike because he can't get over the past?




> Cecil: "Let's try our hardest without getting injured."








> Onion Knight: "Do you enjoy... hurting people?"
> 
> Terra: "Let's find... the thing you have to protect?"
> 
> Golbez: "You threw away glory... and what did you get in return?"



Cloud Syndrome is spreading. 




> Squall: "I can fight even without the light."



"But I'll just be swinging wildly because I won't see anything."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey. ACC explained why Cloud was so depressed. He set out ot find a cure for Geostigma to help that little dumb kid. But he couldn't so he felt bad that the kid would inevitably die an agonizing death.

Oh and he,Cloud, was also dying. Kind of a bummer.

no excuses for Dissidia Cloud though. They turned up the Angst to 11.

Also I'm getting annoyed at all the "poor Seph" quotes the Dissidia crew have. Like Cecil's "there is sorrow behind those wintery eyes" in the first Dissidia.Now all this.

HE'S A DICKHEAD. 
*EVIL
EVIL
EVIL!!*

He had a sad past initially but Square forgot about it in FF7 alone so don't try to dredge it up a decade later in a spinoff.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also I'm getting annoyed at all the "poor Seph" quotes the Dissidia crew have. Like Cecil's "there is sorrow behind those wintery eyes" in the first Dissidia.Now all this.
> 
> HE'S A DICKHEAD.
> *EVIL
> ...


Well, he is a dickhead...and evil as fuck, but there is a compelling reason why, which was butchered in the FFVII's localization. It was expounded apon in Crisis Core.

Dont get me wrong...I do agree with you though. And I did not know that Cecil said that lame shit. I must of didn't use him enough against Sephiroth


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 21, 2010)

> Kefka: "A swordsWOMAN? ...I don't like that at all!"



 Oh Kefka


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

Crisis Core didn't say anything we didn't already get in FFVII. Well, it added Gacktisis to it all so it kind of made it less good.

I already went ino great detail about how sympathetic Sephiroth was in the Nibelheim flashback in FF7. They just fucked it up later in the game when he came back with a totally different motive and personality.

And that isn't the fault of the localization. The Ultimania shows it was all spot on.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 21, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> Oh Kefka



Does that sadistic, egomaniac, lovable bastard love anyone but himself.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 21, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hey. ACC explained why Cloud was so depressed. He set out ot find a cure for Geostigma to help that little dumb kid. But he couldn't so he felt bad that the kid would inevitably die an agonizing death.
> 
> Oh and he,Cloud, was also dying. Kind of a bummer.
> 
> no excuses for Dissidia Cloud though. They turned up the Angst to 11.



I never said he didn't have his reasons but it is a bit silly for him to be saying something like that.  Sounds more like something Tifa would say.




Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also I'm getting annoyed at all the "poor Seph" quotes the Dissidia crew have. Like Cecil's "there is sorrow behind those wintery eyes" in the first Dissidia.Now all this.
> 
> HE'S A DICKHEAD.
> *EVIL
> ...



Well, yes.  That doesn't change the fact that he (as well as a large percentage of the FFVII cast) is a tragic character.




Zaelapolopollo said:


> I already went ino great detail about how sympathetic Sephiroth was in the Nibelheim flashback in FF7. They just fucked it up later in the game when he came back with a totally different motive and personality.
> 
> And that isn't the fault of the localization. The Ultimania shows it was all spot on.



Fucked it up?  It was explained perfectly in the game; he was already insane and once he learned the full truth about Jenova and what he was in the Life-stream his motives and desires changed.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

QUOTE TIME.


> We only truly get to know the "character" of Sephiroth in the Kalm flashback.
> 
> The Beginning
> 
> ...



And getting back to the Ultimania, it insists Sephiroth completely took over Jenova and used its body as an insignificant tool. Yet he states quite firmly in AC that his ultimate objective is to be just like her....
So he doesn't care or he does care. Square doesn't fucking know.

And it's perfectly possible Seph had a second existential crisis when he discovered he wasn't the descendant of a noble race but instead the unnatural spawn of an alien invader. Sadly FFVII doesn't address this at all. We just see him one way in one scene and totally different in the next. it's bad storytelling.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 21, 2010)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> My thoughts exactly.  even though I got the game over a year ago and still haven't finished it



Play and beat! Play and beat!



> Terra: "Don't blame yourself too much."
> 
> Kefka: "Ohhhh... the traitor's shown up."


pek pek

Now THAT sounds like something, maybe, Kefka would say! I certainly hope they got both Terra and Kefka better in this game.

Oh yea, they are going to recon the game. The new story for the Dissidia we have, is being made and rewritten into this Dissidia, therefore creating a new story that stomps on the first so Nomura and SE can have some more recon and milking done to yet another franchise within Final Fantasy.

YAY! YAY FOR SE! :33

 @ Onion Knight's comment about Tifa's abnormally large breasts!


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> QUOTE TIME.
> 
> 
> And getting back to the Ultimania, it insists Sephiroth completely took over Jenova and used its body as an insignificant tool. Yet he states quite firmly in AC that his ultimate objective is to be just like her....
> ...


Ultimania is the canon, so just go by that. Simple and clean like that.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 21, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And getting back to the Ultimania, it insists Sephiroth completely took over Jenova and used its body as an insignificant tool. Yet he states quite firmly in AC that his ultimate objective is to be just like her....
> So he doesn't care or he does care. Square doesn't fucking know.



He went psycho after learning what he thought was the truth.  Then he learns the actual truth in the Lifestream; _why would he still continue with his old goals?_ THAT wouldn't make any sense.

I haven't watched ACC but I have seen the original and in that at least Sephiroth does not state that he wants to be just like Jenova; he says that he wants to do as Jenova did.



> And it's perfectly possible Seph had a second existential crisis when he discovered he wasn't the descendant of a noble race but instead the unnatural spawn of an alien invader. Sadly FFVII doesn't address this at all. We just see him one way in one scene and totally different in the next. it's bad storytelling.



I would agree with that; it should have been elaborated upon.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> Ultimania is the canon, so just go by that. Simple and clean like that.



Wait, isn't that the one book that constantly changes FF7?

Oh wait...what doesn't change FF7's original story?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> He went psycho after learning what he thought was the truth.  Then he learns the actual truth in the Lifestream; _why would he still continue with his old goals?_ THAT wouldn't make any sense.



Indeed it would not.



> I haven't watched AC[qC but I have seen the original and in that at least Sephiroth does not state that he wants to be just like Jenova; he says that he wants to do as Jenova did.



..but Jenova IS what Jenova does. She takes over planets. Seph wants to take over planets. I mean, I don't see the difference between wanting to be like and wanting to do. 

Sephiroth: The last thoughts of the geostigma's death. Those remnants will join the Lifestream and gurdle the planet. Choking it... corroding it. *What I want, Cloud, is to sail the darkness of the cosmos with this planet as my vessel, just as my mother did long ago. Then one day we'll find a new planet. And on its soil, we'll create a shining future.*

So yes, I'm a bit lost. He also wants to rule over another planet with Jenova it seems.




> I would agree with that; it should have been elaborated upon.



I'm just gonna write my fanfic where I do Sephiroth's character better than Squenix did. So once I get it out of my system, I'll stop bitching.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2010)

> Sephiroth:
> 
> Victory - "Just as I planned it!"


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

We'll be getting reports soon about how Kubo is now writing for Square.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 21, 2010)

If I were in Japan, I won't touch any versions of Dissidia 012 until the sort of Final Mix version comes out.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 22, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> If I were in Japan, I won't touch any versions of Dissidia 012 until the sort of Final Mix version comes out.



People usually buy both anyways


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 22, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> We'll be getting reports soon about how Kubo is now writing for Square.



More like Tsugumi Ohba.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> People usually buy both anyways


Don't they feel ripped-off by having two versions of the same game with additional stuff for the other one?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> More like Tsugumi Ohba.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 22, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Don't they feel ripped-off by having two versions of the same game with additional stuff for the other one?



Some people just like having both.

Personally, I cannot stand playing a Japanese game unless I have no choice. Meaning, if one of my fav games was only in Japanese, I'd tolerate.

But for every other 99 times out of the 100, I only buy English. I don't like read subs, listening to another (unless Italian or Lakȟ?ta) language. It irks me xD

But I know a few people who purposely buy all versions, for collection I suppose.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

If anything, the NA versions of some SquEnix games are usually the final versions, which I'm thankful for.

The only time some sort of thing happen in an English-translated game was Persona 3.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 22, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> If anything, the NA versions of some SquEnix games are usually the final versions, which I'm thankful for.
> 
> The only time some sort of thing happen in an English-translated game was Persona 3.



Wasn't the Universal Tuning in English? I don't think I remember it being in Japanese, unless it was for all.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, UT had the English voices, but had the whole interface in Japanese. I didn't bother with that anyway.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2010)

Wasn't UT just the NA release changes? I didn't bother because it was just as broken either way.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 22, 2010)

*Jump Festa Demo Report:*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 22, 2010)

Solid Snake said:


> *Jump Festa Demo Report:*



I can't wait to get my hands on it. 
The characters sounds so much more badass now~


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Dec 22, 2010)

Solid Snake said:


> *Jump Festa Demo Report:*





> *Terra Branford:*
> + Meltdown assist is REALLY good for traps. Will do the lvl. 3 and seems to have mechanics to change charge according to some of the SE people there.
> + Fire tracks like a bitch.
> + Blizzard Combo is still solid.
> ...



Doesn't seem like they really did anything to Terra...like at all? What is wrong with them butchering the tough girls from FF? Terra was Kick as in VI she used a sword and they still didn't give her one? 

The first four don't sound much like improvements to me =/


----------



## scerpers (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like I still won't be using Terra. No problem though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 22, 2010)

Well no one likes Terra.




















...


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Dec 22, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well no one likes Terra.



No one likes you 

I happen to love Terra, she was in a time long before the god-damned Damsels in Distress/Mary Sues of FF, so she made an image for FF girls, and now they shattered it with Dissidia.

So once again


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 22, 2010)

This is a bit off-topic, but Amano is making his own anime, apparently:


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 22, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> This is a bit off-topic, but Amano is making his own anime, apparently:



Can't wait.


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't wait to try out the assist system  I mean, you could make the perfect tag teams (as such) - I wonder if you can pick anyone to be your partner... Zidane + Luneth, WoL + Garland, Cloud + Squall, oh oh Jecht + Tidus 



Gaawa-chan said:


> This is a bit off-topic, but Amano is making his own anime, apparently:



Cool  Will keep an eye out for that ~


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 22, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well no one likes Terra.




Oh yes, they are too busy becoming rabid for FF13, FF7, CC, and for Cloud clones and Sephy clones.

That's right. Fans that have _no_ taste. That's right.

I don't blame you, Nomura ruined Terra. Changed her completely.

Why the heckle did he come up with the dumbass idea of taking her sword abilities away? Oh that's right, he loves to clone people and offer little to _no_ originality. 

@TheAmanoanime:
:33

Oh my gosh! Amano needed another anime to draw pek


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 22, 2010)

Nomura himself admitted his dick riding FF7, not in the exact same words but something close to it.

For people that actually truly understand FF7, it's a decent game, and not worth half the hype it's been giving.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 22, 2010)

So has this already been posted? This seems a bit longer....But correct me if I'm wrong, please.



*I'm a little disoriented at the moment, so please excuse any bad grammar or crazy sounding posts. I am sane only 21 hours of the day. *



Devil Kings said:


> Nomura himself admitted his dick riding FF7, not in the exact same words but something close to it.
> 
> For people that actually truly understand FF7, it's a decent game, and not worth half the hype it's been giving.


First, let me say awesome siggy! :33

Second, yes, in so many words he's said it. If the games that clearly change the story didn't tell you (fans) then maybe his own words might.

FF7 is a decent game, if you cut out all the latter poopy-like video games that came after it.

Personally, when I first played 7 after FF4, I was like "...it was good *shrugs*"


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey, FF9 was good.

FF7 was actually the first Final Fantasy game I played back in the day (and I'm not shitting you), and I admit fanboying all over it. That only stopped when I played the rest.

Just like when I was into Gundam. Gundam Wing was the first one I saw and was fanboying all over it. Watched the rest and realized the better truth.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 22, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Hey, FF9 was good.
> 
> FF7 was actually the first Final Fantasy game I played back in the day (and I'm not shitting you), and I admit fanboying all over it. That only stopped when I played the rest.
> 
> Just like when I was into Gundam. Gundam Wing was the first one I saw and was fanboying all over it. Watched the rest and realized the better truth.



FF9 is good, no, its great. I haven't  had this much fun on a FF title since 6, 5 and 12. 
FF7..._now_? Not so much. Look at what happened to it.

That's different though, that's Gundam! :33


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

No, I'm not comparing the game to the show. I'm comparing the experiences I had with both FF7 and Gundam Wing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 22, 2010)

I was joking about Terra. I haven't played FFVI. Well I did play it for like...ten minutes. This was way long ago when I didn't have a clue what I was doing. I sed used to Mario and Tekken. What was this RPG bullshit with menus?!

The first FF I ever beat was FF7. I was a huge fanboy for it. Talked about Seph a lot and all sorts of typical fanboy stuff. 
Then I played IX and have loved it most of all ever since.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 22, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> No, I'm not comparing the game to the show. I'm comparing the experiences I had with both FF7 and Gundam Wing.



I know. Its different with Gundam 

@Zael:
Ah, then I am sorry. It stands for those who say the same though. Terra is a fantastic character. She is a well built character that actually feels real, one you can feel sad for if you know what she experienced and can imagine how hard it is for her.

Plus, she is the boss with magic AND sword, making her all mighty and strong.

The first FF title I beat, was FFIII (6) at the time. I was a child, a little one, who watched my brother try to play the game (and from what I can remember, kinda fail at it *he was better at FF7 and whatnot*) and then one day I picked it up after I played Mario.

And then it was 7 > 8 > 3 > 1 > 4 > 5 > 10 > 12. Not counting the GBC/GBA games, of course. Haven't beaten 9 or 2 yet, just got the games. I'm playing 9 yet.

Speaking of 9, I can't wait to see how they fixed what was broken with Zidane. He was pretty fun to play with in the first Dissidia.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

Terra is female FF protag done right.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2010)

Tina was already one of the best in Dissidia 1, so I think she should be fine in the new system still.

Cefka needs a buff though.

My mains in the original were Tina, Emperor, and Cefka.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Tina was already one of the best in Dissidia 1, so I think she should be fine in the new system still.
> 
> Cefka needs a buff though.
> 
> My mains in the original were Tina, Emperor, and Cefka.





dspr8_rugged said:


> Terra is female FF protag done right.



I love you two. pek

Its always nice to see Terra (Tina [Full name Christina?]) fans and love! :33

My main is Terra, Buntz, OK and sometimes Zidane. But I always play Terra, so I have a feeling if I counted the hours I played as others, it would probably be about maybe a full days worth of hours...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

My characters in the first Dissidia were Jecht, Tidus, Zidane and Terra (if I'm not feeling duking it out close range).

As much as Jecht is doing the same combos over and over, I find it funny that people that I battled are frustrated that they get owned by that repetitive combo. They end up attacking me instead.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 22, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> My characters in the first Dissidia were Jecht, Tidus, Zidane and Terra (if I'm not feeling duking it out close range).
> 
> As much as Jecht is doing the same combos over and over, I find it funny that people that I battled are frustrated that they get owned by that repetitive combo. They end up attacking me instead.



Jecht is so cool! :33

I played Jecht a couple times, I haven't played another villain character yet and I haven't touched Squall or Cloud yet, simply because I don't like their moves, from what I've seen in videos xD


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> So has this already been posted? This seems a bit longer....But correct me if I'm wrong, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, you should read the comic is pretty good.

To me FF7, was a bad rip off FF6. Anyone who plays the two can tell you.

FF8 was my first FF, and i've been a fanboy of Squall's ever since. 

That's why when someone bashes it, my fanboy, no matter how far i'ts hidden rears it's ugly head to defends it.

Also most people don't like FF8, because they compares it to FF7. So what they fails to realize is that there suppose to be completely different.

FF7 had a straight story line, find the bad guy, kill it, and save the world. 

where as FF8 was completely different.

Any way it's FF8>6>4>9>10>5>7>1>2>3.

Have both 12, and 13 haven't beat them yet.

In Dissidia, i stomp with Squall, Jecth, Firion, Ultimacia.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 22, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> Thank you, you should read the comic is pretty good.
> 
> To me FF7, was a bad rip off FF6. Anyone who plays the two can tell you.
> 
> That's why when someone bashes it, my fanboy, no matter how far i'ts hidden rears it's ugly head to defends it.


Comic? What? There is a comic? 

It is, but lots of people will disagree even though Cloud's character was based off of Terra, who was initially a male in the story who would end up dying. You can compare Terra and Cloud nearly to everything, as well as the story lines, which can easily match up.

You can scratch words out of FF7's short detail of the story and rewrite it with what's in FF6 and it matches, basically. xD

FF8 is different, that's half the reason I love it so much. But for some strange reason...I feel its not a "direct" FF title, but something else. I don't know how to explain it, but when I play, its like no other FF title and not in a bad way....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Jecht is so cool! :33
> 
> I played Jecht a couple times, I haven't played another villain character yet and I haven't touched Squall or Cloud yet, simply because I don't like their moves, from what I've seen in videos xD


Cloud's moveset is very basic. They made it so people will be forced to use him the first time they played Dissidia.

Squall's moveset is an effective way to put your enemy into Break state. If he only had a Brave-HP combo, he would have been my favorite.

As for villains, Seph is rather meh though his reach is quite formidable, Garland is strong but slow and I'd rather use Jecht, and I haven't used the rest that much. I did use Ex-Death for fun, but that guy sucked ass.

If I rank the ones I've used in the first Dissidia, I'd rank them in this order:

Jecht
Tidus
Zidane
Terra
Warrior of Light
Squall
Gabranth
Cloud
Onion Knight
Firion
Bartz
Garland
Sephiroth
Shantotto
Everybody else
Ex-Death


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 22, 2010)

Hm, I first played as Terra. xD I found Cloud to...boring, preditable, too slow and way too overpowered. Characters like that annoy me...

Poor Ex-Death...he didn't deserve what happened to him. He is a great villain


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2010)

Mystic Quest>VI>VII>VIII>IX>X>XI>XII>I>II>IV

That was my order, I played them as they were released mostly. 

I, II, and IV gba and psp versions.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Comic? What? There is a comic?
> 
> It is, but lots of people will disagree even though Cloud's character was based off of Terra, who was initially a male in the story who would end up dying. You can compare Terra and Cloud nearly to everything, as well as the story lines, which can easily match up.
> 
> ...



Yep there's a comic. Not only it's the comic good, but they made Angel into a powerful Mofo, that can fly, rip out flying jet out of the sky, stop a jumbo jet from crashing.

Well not most people knows this, because FF7 was there first FF game. FF6 was, and still is a better game then FF7, even with it's sequels, and prequels.

FF8 was different because it wasn't just about beating the bad guy. FF8 had one of the most compelling, and unique story line. One of them was finding out you had to kill the headmasters wife, not only that, you find out she was the woman that raised you, and you're adopted older sister.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 23, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> Also most people don't like FF8, because they compares it to FF7. So what they fails to realize is that there suppose to be completely different.





I played VIII long before I played VII and I still disliked it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> Well not most people knows this, because FF7 was there first FF game. *FF6 was, and still is a better game then FF7*, even with it's sequels, and prequels.


Ok, this made me spit my beer up. Should of known someone was going to say this bull.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 23, 2010)

Ugh. Buffy and Angel comics. 

Never happened.Nope. NOT LISTENING! LALALALALALA


As for FFIV, play the SNES version via Emulator and using the translation patch. Like I am doing. Or was doing. I'll finish FF4 someday.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 23, 2010)

@Zaelapolopollo:
What's wrong with the Buffy Comics?  I mean the old, not the recent. 



Esura said:


> Ok, this made me spit my beer up. Should of known someone was going to say this bull.





We should have know _someone_ would come in here say _this_ shite, huh?

I'll calm you and the future ones down.

FF7. Is. Better.

There, now we don't have to continue the discussion because even if 89% of the world voted, it would still cause problems. Let us end it here. I and the others know what's better, and I guess you know what's better.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2010)

lol Tactics is the best.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2010)

How many times has it been that people are STILL debating on what is the best Final Fantasy in this thread?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> How many times has it been that people are STILL debating on what is the best Final Fantasy in this thread?



Indeed, they all tell different stories and all have strong points in gameplay, for the most part.

It really doesn't matter what's the best, it's all just lolopinions.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, there's a Final Fantasy thread and I'm seeing the same debate going on there.

But then again, sometimes when we talk about this game, we end up debating on who's the better FF character that should be in the roster.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 23, 2010)

So, guys, judging by space left, how many characters do you think will be added? I think about 2-3 more, at most. Doesn't look like they can fit much more there, since they don't have FF5 up yet.





dspr8_rugged said:


> How many times has it been that people are STILL debating on what is the best Final Fantasy in this thread?



Hey, I didn't let my fangirl out! I kept it caged and stopped it


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 23, 2010)

@Terra
Well, first off, Warren isn't dead even though he was flayed alive and this was the entire point of Willow's guilt trip in Season 7. HE'S ALIVE...BUT HE HAS NO SKIN!

How fucking corny?

Oh and he's dating Amy. i guess she enjoys getting...BONED!



I'm so sorry.


Anyway, there's also Buffy having lesbo sex with...Asian Chick. I forget her name. Fuffy (BuffyxFaith) is my OTP They had amazing chemistry and support.

Buffy deciding to experiment with some other dumb bimbo is just cheap fanservice. 

Finally I dislike the power boost. Let's get this straight - Buffy and Angel are WEAKLINGS overall. They are mid-tiers in their universe. They're stronger than humans and some deons. They're faster than humans and some demons. That's all that is special about them in terms of just power.

They should not be flying. They should not be ridiculous Marvel/DC hero wannabes.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 23, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Hey, I didn't let my fangirl out! I kept it caged and stopped it


I'm just trying to stop another sort-of debate from starting. It's reached levels of ad nauseam already.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 23, 2010)

@Zael:
Those are recent though, I already know about that stuff. Buffy is amazing, show and comic. Best show I've seen. Not one episode didn't make me laugh like crazy xD

@Dspr8:
I know.  I was ending it there :>


----------



## scerpers (Dec 23, 2010)

Wait. Why is FFVII better than FFVI?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Dec 23, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Wait. Why is FFVII better than FFVI?



SOLDIER

that is all. 


In all honesty, tactics, 5,8 & 9 were the best. Oh and X-2 
But that isn't the convo that needs to be had. 

*Who was the character you hated most?*
My most hated character was yuffie before she joined my party.
Fuggin bitch


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 24, 2010)

> According to this week's Famitsu, Mitsunori Takehashi, director of Dissidia Duodecim, confirmed Yuna  was shown at Jump Festa 2011.
> 
> Source:   (Multiple sources say this)
> 
> Now this update should silence all of the Yuna haters/nonbelievers.



YAY! I KNEW SHE'D BE IN IT!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 24, 2010)

Yuna is good.

X-2 Yuna is great.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 24, 2010)

I bet she'll be able to switch between them like Cecil.

I will not tolerate her just being a strict magic user. We need a kickass female gunner! :33


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't mind if it's Gunner Yuna, but Laguna is already the gunner in the game. They can either tweak her moveset to differentiate it from Laguna's, or make something great out of Summoner Yuna, which I can't imagine how it'll be.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm surprised Vincent wasn't chosen as the gunner, but let's get Edgar for FFVI his moveset could be quite wacky.

With Tifa in, we don't really need Mash for the brawler character.


----------



## Esura (Dec 24, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> @Zaelapolopollo:
> What's wrong with the Buffy Comics?  I mean the old, not the recent.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, you right! Way to be the bigger person 



And am I the only FF gamer who actually loves the shit out of FFX-2? Yuna and Rikku were total badasses in that game. Also, Paine is like...totally a second Lulu to me....sooo awesome. If they make a FFXIII-2 or some other FF -2 in the same way they did FFX-2 (Charlie Angel's style) I will flip a fucking cracker jack!

Shame there is no good H material of Paine...but I digress.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 24, 2010)

I loved 10-2! Its a fun game, but for some strange reason I see it more of a hand-held FF title, like a "FF" game but not really an "FF" title....

I'd play it again, but my disc is broken xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2010)

I would like X-2 more if it wasn't a copy paste of X.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 24, 2010)

X-2 doesn't exist


----------



## Esura (Dec 24, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> X-2 doesn't exist



In my heart it does. 

Heres hoping for X-2 Yuna on Duodecim. However they have Laguna in it already and he uses guns. Man, fuck Laguna and replace him with X-2 Yuna. Make her change dresspheres mid-match and shit.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 24, 2010)

Esura said:


> And am I the only FF gamer who actually loves the shit out of FFX-2? Yuna and Rikku were total badasses in that game. Also, Paine is like...totally a second Lulu to me....sooo awesome. If they make a FFXIII-2 or some other FF -2 in the same way they did FFX-2 (Charlie Angel's style) I will flip a fucking cracker jack!
> 
> Shame there is no good H material of Paine...but I digress.



Nope, I like X-2.  Gameplay is kickass and tbh, I kind of loathed the Sphere Grid (same goes for license board... they just aren't to my taste at all) so going back to regular leveling was a relief.  Job system was super fun, as was comboing.  Only problem with it was that I had to turn the sound off on occasion. XD


I know most people want to see a gunner-summoner/white mage hybrid but why not draw from the other dress-spheres?  I wouldn't be surprised if they make her into a dancer class, for example, or used her special dress-sphere... that flower one... what was it called again?


Edit:
As for Vincent, well he's obviously not going to get in, but if he was in the Dissidia series he could be very different from Laguna.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 24, 2010)

I doubt Vincent is going to make in. I mean, Tifa is already the new FF7 character and adding another one is going to create more shitstorms.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 24, 2010)

Jump fest trailer is up and:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Visual proof Yuna's in.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 24, 2010)

Only Gilgamesh can redeem this game now.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 24, 2010)

Yuna-chan


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2010)

Yep it's Yuna.

The character choices are still lame.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 24, 2010)

Yup            .


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm not that blown away yet. I'm waiting for 1/11/11.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 24, 2010)

No Auron


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> No Auron



That's why I really didn't want it to be Yuna, and they can't even make Yuna play in the way that would make her awesome, which is summons.

Most likely just going to be some class mixing moveset from X-2.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 24, 2010)

Yuna's appearance basically killed any hopes.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 24, 2010)

no lulu??

bullshit


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 24, 2010)

Found some translation bits on youtube for those interested, courtesy of someone by the username of Wheelyramp:


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Lightning: "This means we can finally change the power we've received from Cosmos into Crystals. If we do that then we should be able to return to our original worlds."
> 
> Sephiroth: "I have been looking for you."
> 
> ...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh yes. The same cheesy dialogue.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 24, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Oh yes. The same cheesy dialogue.



^-^
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozAjuxRKo1k[/YOUTUBE]

But this game looks very promising ^-^


----------



## valerian (Dec 24, 2010)

I really hope they're saving the best for last, cause so far these character choices (Excluding Kain) are pretty lame.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I really hope they're saving the best for last, cause so far these character choices (Excluding Kain) are pretty lame.



Are implying Laguna's lame.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2010)

the trailer on youtube for people who like the convenience

[YOUTUBE]7IrkkxLVNBI[/YOUTUBE]

Laguna looks


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 24, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I'm not that blown away yet. I'm waiting for 1/11/11.



Btw its now 1/18/11


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 24, 2010)

I like Yuna. I can't wait to see how she plays. Her appearances was better than Lightnings....


----------



## Cjones (Dec 24, 2010)

Don't really care about much else since Tifa is in it.

Though they could have kept Vaan out. Liked the game, but Vaan...not so much.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 24, 2010)

Vaan looks like a great character to play as though xD


----------



## Cjones (Dec 24, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Vaan looks like a great character to play as though xD



Eh, I'm kind of indifferent.

It was obvious he was going to be in it, but even though he was suppose to be the main character...I just never got the feeling from him. Though he's fighting style does have me interested.

Actually from the list of new characters a lot of them were obvious.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 24, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Eh, I'm kind of indifferent.
> 
> It was obvious he was going to be in it, but even though he was suppose to be the main character...I just never got the feeling from him. Though he's fighting style does have me interested.
> 
> Actually from the list of new characters a lot of them were obvious.



I always thought of Balthier as the main, or Ashe. Guess Vaan really was the main...well, no, that's not why they picked him. Nomura said they are only picking the most popular FF characters. That could be why...

Laguna and Kain are gonna be my men of the game unless Edgar appears, then I'll squeal and die from happiness.

But, I will not tolerate another thief. Especially now that we have Vaan....


----------



## Micha (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm psyched at the news of Yuna being in. There's finally a new character in this game that i'm actually interested in (besides Kain). I'm more excited about seeing how she'll play.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 24, 2010)

Micha said:


> I'm psyched at the news of Yuna being in. There's finally a new character in this game that i'm actually interested in (besides Kain). I'm more excited about seeing how she'll play.



Kain is the man.

I agree. Yuna is a great character. I would have hated to see another predictable, old-used up character to appear. Like another Cloud, Squall or anything like that.

We need characters that are original, fresh, loving...great! And I really enjoyed Yuna's character a lot.

Oh, and Merry Christmas guys! :33


----------



## Cjones (Dec 25, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I always thought of Balthier as the main, or Ashe. Guess Vaan really was the main...well, no, that's not why they picked him. Nomura said they are only picking the most popular FF characters. That could be why...
> 
> Laguna and Kain are gonna be my men of the game unless Edgar appears, then I'll squeal and die from happiness.
> 
> But, I will not tolerate another thief. Especially now that we have Vaan....



Yea, even if you didn't know it's pretty easy to guess they were going by popularity.

Though I'm pretty hyped for the new characters. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2010)

Ashe is the main character of XII. i thought that was obvious.

Some would say Yuna was the real main character of X....


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Some would say Yuna was the real main character of X....



Now that would be silly to claim.

Happy holidays all as well.


----------



## Micha (Dec 25, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Kain is the man.
> 
> I agree. Yuna is a great character. I would have hated to see another predictable, old-used up character to appear. Like another Cloud, Squall or anything like that.
> 
> We need characters that are original, fresh, loving...great! And I really enjoyed Yuna's character a lot.



Took the words right outta my mouth. I'm also glad to see there's another female character in. It balances out the testoterone in Dissidia. XD

Oh, and Merry Christmas!~


----------



## valerian (Dec 25, 2010)

I expected Kain, Lightning, and Tifa to be in. Wasn't really sure between Auron and Yuna, and I didn't really expect Vaan and Laguna to be in.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 25, 2010)

man this char choices are sure awful. And there hasn't been a single new chaos player.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2010)

Laguna is better than pretty much every character in teh first Dissidia.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 25, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Now that would be silly to claim.
> 
> Happy holidays all as well.



Who's story was it?

Exactly


----------



## Angelus (Dec 25, 2010)

I really hope that Shadow from FFVI is added to the Cosmos roster. This game needs more Ninja (Onion Knight doesn't count, 'cause he's fucking annoying) and Ninja dogs (Interceptor ftw!).


----------



## scerpers (Dec 25, 2010)

dsfgsdtgsdfg


----------



## Draydi (Dec 25, 2010)

Am I the only one that saw that Vaan was fighting Basch a little more than half-way through? Is he some sort of NPC only character? Or am I mixing him up with someone else?

Edit: Also, who's Cecil fighting immediately after that? Last question. Promise.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2010)

It's Gabranth.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh well.I was so hoping for Freya.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 25, 2010)

Im guessing Onion Knight is pissed off that Vaan stole his girl


----------



## scerpers (Dec 25, 2010)

HATRED IS WOT DRIVES ME


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 25, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im guessing Onion Knight is pissed off that Vaan stole his girl



But thats impossible, Vaan likes men. I mean just look at him, no way he would stand a chance with terra. 

Srlsly we got Vaan instead of Auron or Fang? How about Jihl Nabaat for chaos?


----------



## valerian (Dec 25, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im guessing Onion Knight is pissed off that Terra stole his girl


**


----------



## Stroev (Dec 25, 2010)

Can't wait for the final trailer now.

Oh and Vaan was put in XII due to Square fearing they'd lose the fanbase. Tru faks.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 25, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im guessing Onion Knight is pissed off that Vaan stole his girl



Vaan isn't interested in Terra. This is strictly a goodman's role. He can't just leave Terra in control of the enemy. What kind of human being could do such a thing?  (`Sides, Vaan digs that other blond in his game....not Ashe! )

Vaan will be like the older brother Terra doesn't have, kinda of like a Locke filling in for Locke. 

Onion Knight was better, in my opinion. But I shan't contribute my full judgment without playing it and seeing the direct role he plays. So leave that out xD


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 25, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im guessing Onion Knight is pissed off that Vaan stole his girl



Actually it's the other way around. Duodecim is the prequel to Dissidia.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 25, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> Actually it's the other way around. Duodecim is the prequel to Dissidia.



This is true. xD

Onion still does the job better because its believable from his character


----------



## scerpers (Dec 25, 2010)

GET READY TO BE MY MAIN JECHTO.


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> GET READY TO BE MY MAIN JECHTO.



Jecht is already in Dissidia dude.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 25, 2010)

I KNOW BUT HE'S NOT MY MAIN NOW. AT LEAST NOT UNTIL I GET THE GAME. THEN HE'LL BE MY MAIN. SECOND MAIN. DOUBLE MOTHER FUCKING JECHTO MAINO.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 25, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Can't wait for the final trailer now.
> 
> Oh and Vaan was put in XII due to Square fearing they'd lose the fanbase. Tru faks.



Yeah for some reason the Japanese fanbase don't like manly awesome characters like Basch or Balthier


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 25, 2010)

Japanese fans always like the more....feminine characters


----------



## scerpers (Dec 25, 2010)

Surprise surprise that Japan doesn't like manly characters. They like the cliche, boring, sad, extremely emotional with no reason kind of characters.


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2010)

It's called Projecting Ones Patheticness.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 26, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> GET READY TO BE MY MAIN JECHTO.


Pretty much the same here.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 26, 2010)

Jecht was pretty good in the first one, though I hope he'll be super good in this one! :33

EDIT:
 Anyone see this?

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Here are some videos of duodecim.
> 
> thanks to ujhbn for taking the videos.
> 
> ...


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, Kain was the only one I'm interested in.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 27, 2010)

where the fuck is Auron and Vincent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 27, 2010)

I love this comment on the Kain vid:



> Only a real man beats up a helpless child.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 27, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> where the fuck is Auron and Vincent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kingdom hearts set, thinking Vincent will be in the game as well. I miss being a kid, too.

Yuna 99% confirmed. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



serebii confirmed


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2010)

Yuna saves Square this time. They better put Auron in it next time.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2010)

I can do without Auron, even though he is cool and all.

Without Yuna...I would of killed a bitch.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

Why? Yuna is pretty much the worst character in the series. Behind Rikku.


----------



## valerian (Dec 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]brc0Hu8S8qA[/YOUTUBE]

This is just too great.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 27, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Why? Yuna is pretty much the worst character in the series. Behind Rikku.



This is a bit extreme when there's characters like Umago, Gau, Gogo, Vaan, Penelo, Cait Sith, Rinoa, Selphie and... point is theres a long list of characters worse than Yuna.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Why? Yuna is pretty much the worst character in the series. Behind Rikku.



Yuna is not a terrible character. The fact that's she's actually very, very, very popular and loved, is enough to prove it. She's a charming character, who could actually get really, really strong. Something previous staff/cane using FF females couldn't or can't do, without cheats.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 27, 2010)

Yuna isn't close to being my favorite Final Fantasy Heroine but she's not terrible. I understand Tidus,Rikku, and Wakka hate from FFX but what makes Yuna bad?


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

She's the biggest follower in the whole series. She basically does whatever someone asks her too. She probably became a summoner because some guy was like 

Random guy: Hey you should be a summoner.
Yuna: OK
Random guy: You know you're going to die right?
Yuna:....YEAH OK.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> She's the biggest follower in the whole series. She basically does whatever someone asks her too. She probably became a summoner because some guy was like
> 
> Random guy: Hey you should be a summoner.
> Yuna: OK
> ...



She became a summoner for her father, who gave his life for the people of Spira. That's why she became a Summon, to walk in the footsteps of her father.

She didn't care if she died, she wanted the people of Spira to be safe. To find a way to help the people and continue to keep them safe. She thought she could be the one to save them all.

Or maybe I played a different 10....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 27, 2010)

No, he probably played a different FFX. The abridged version.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm sorry. She's just one of the worst characters in the series. She's so dumb.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'm sorry. She's just one of the worst characters in the series. She's so dumb.



How is she dumb? She's very intelligent, unless you mean dumb in the sense that her character/personality is dumb. Either way, how is she dumb? She's very different than the normal FF female (Aerith, Rosa, FF5 girl I can't remember name for).

I think her English actor got to you


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds like someone's just hating.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 27, 2010)

Yuna isn't dumb she's the typical naive, well mannered, good girl, type character in Final Fantasy you must not like Terra, Dagger, Aeris, or Reina.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

What?! Terra is completely different than Aerith, Dagger, Reina and Yuna. She is no where near the same! She is shy, caring and unsure, but none of those things! 

Terra is a different character in all! 

 

You all make me sad too much for my own good! I should quit you all!


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> How is she dumb? She's very intelligent, unless you mean dumb in the sense that her character/personality is dumb. Either way, how is she dumb? She's very different than the normal FF female (Aerith, Rosa, FF5 girl I can't remember name for).
> 
> I think her English actor got to you





The810kid said:


> Yuna isn't dumb she's the typical naive, well mannered, good girl, type character in Final Fantasy you must not like Terra, Dagger, Aeris, or Reina.



SHE DIDN'T KNOW WHAT A WHISTLE WAS. Not how to whistle, but the CONCEPT of whistling was new to her. What kind of fucking idiot doesn't know what a whistle is.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't mind Terra but she's really bland that I usually forget that she even exists. I usually keep her in my party until I get Relm since she's better than Terra in every way.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> SHE DIDN'T KNOW WHAT A WHISTLE WAS. Not how to whistle, but the CONCEPT of whistling was new to her. What kind of fucking idiot doesn't know what a whistle is.


Oh wow, she's not an "idiot". There are things she didn't know. She was raised in a Temple to summon, there will be things she may not know.

Besides that, she never said she didn't know "what" a whistle was, but just that she couldn't whistle nor that one could whistle that way.

She doesn't mean it "What was that!" as in she didn't know what it was, but more like if you hear a sound and you go "what was that?!"



You can see it there. She never says she doesn't know about whistling. She didn't know how to whistle the way Tidus did it.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

Nope it sounds like she never heard of a whistle to me. Also there's the fact that she went to the Cloister of Trials with Seymour KNOWING he killed his father and was planning to DESTROY FUCKING EVERYTHING. "Maybe I'll try to convince this patricidal maniac to turn himself in" Great job Yuna. You did it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

No, she knew what a whistle was. When I was a kid, I knew what a whistle was, but I had no idea one could whistle like that before. 

How is that idiotic? She was trying to help. A mistake seems to fit that more.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

If you were in Yuna's position. Would you willingly go to see a powerful, magic using murder alone to try and convince himself to turn himself into judgment?


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes I would. It would be the right thing to do instead of senseless murder. He obviously had affection for her, he wouldn't have killed her. Well, until, you know that one point.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

You mean until that one point where he did try to kill her? Yeah. Also those 3 other times where he tried to kill her.

Hurf Derf.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> You mean until that one point where he did try to kill her? Yeah. Also those 3 other times where he tried to kill her.
> 
> Hurf Derf.



After the point that he snapped. That's what I mean. Until the point where he snapped and was no longer a sane villain and held his affection for her.

Of course he tried to murder her after that  But at the point of when she tried to confront him, he wasn't the insane murderer before. All he had done was murder his father (not saying that's not bad) but that he could possible be saved.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

You do know he was still going to kill her even before he lost his mind (more) He was just going to use her to become the final summoning.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> You do know he was still going to kill her even before he lost his mind (more) He was just going to use her to become the final summoning.



Yes, but she was going to die for the Summon anyway. That doesn't mean he didn't have affection for her, just that he also had a reason behind it. Remember, that's why she originally agreed to marry him. She knew and he knew about what would happen.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

HE DIDN'T HAVE AFFECTION FOR HER. HE WAS USING HER. JUST LIKE HE WAS USING THE GUADO, SUMMONERS, YEVON AND MAESTERS.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> HE DIDN'T HAVE AFFECTION FOR HER. HE WAS USING HER. JUST LIKE HE WAS USING THE GUADO, SUMMONERS, YEVON AND MAESTERS.



Yes, he was using her. That doesn't mean he didn't have some sort of affection for her. To him, he liked her, but what he got from her was better.

He still cared, even if it was so tiny a freakout destroyed it.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 27, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> What?! Terra is completely different than Aerith, Dagger, Reina and Yuna. She is no where near the same! She is shy, caring and unsure, but none of those things!
> 
> Terra is a different character in all!
> 
> ...



Terra wasn't a well mannered good girl?


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

The810kid said:


> Terra wasn't a well mannered good girl?



She might have been, later on in the game. But before that, she had a slave-crown on. She forgot a lot of things, and one most take in account of the Character Guide books and the Adventure Book, which states she was locked away all her life. 

Still, she was completely different than Aerith, Reina, Dagger and Yuna. Terra is unique. Besides, she came before all of them! (except Reina, who you cannot compare to Terra)


----------



## The810kid (Dec 27, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I don't mind Terra but she's really bland that I usually forget that she even exists. I usually keep her in my party until I get Relm since she's better than Terra in every way.



Celes>Terra>Relm as far as the females in FFVI are concerned yeah I went there


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

The810kid said:


> Celes>Terra>Relm as far as the females in FFVI are concerned yeah I went there



No, no, no. Let me fix that for you.

Terra>Celes>Relm>Madeline

Celes has been done! Faris, Tifa and the other characters outside of the FF world 




(no, I really like Celes xD)


----------



## The810kid (Dec 27, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> She might have been, later on in the game. But before that, she had a slave-crown on. She forgot a lot of things, and one most take in account of the Character Guide books and the Adventure Book, which states she was locked away all her life.
> 
> Still, she was completely different than Aerith, Reina, Dagger and Yuna. Terra is unique. Besides, she came before all of them! (except Reina, who you cannot compare to Terra)



well there all different in there own aspect not to say these women are clones just similar archtypes of characters.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 27, 2010)

I guess we kind of veered off topic. Back on Topic has any heard if theres going to be any new chaos character?


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

The810kid said:


> I guess we kind of veered off topic. Back on Topic has any heard if theres going to be any new chaos character?



Nope. We most likely will not be seeing any villains. Remember, they are winning the war, which is why the heros are getting more help.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

I was talking about in terms of magic ability and overall usefulness. Relm is the best.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 27, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Nope. We most likely will not be seeing any villains. Remember, they are winning the war, which is why the heros are getting more help.



That sucks I wanted Seymour added to this game.



Scorp A Derp said:


> I was talking about in terms of magic ability and overall usefulness. Relm is the best.



Oh you meant gameplay wise.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

The810kid said:


> That sucks I wanted Seymour added to this game.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you meant gameplay wise.



If they add villains, they will not add Seymour. We have Yuna. A game will not get three characters. It has to be evened. 2 for each title


----------



## The810kid (Dec 27, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> If they add villains, they will not add Seymour. We have Yuna. A game will not get three characters. It has to be evened. 2 for each title



Who knew Square Enix were so concerned with numbers.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

Which is why they should have fucked Yuna and gave us Seymour. He deserves to be in this game. He's a much better villain than most.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2010)

The810kid said:


> Who knew Square Enix were so concerned with numbers.



Its not about numbers, Nomura just wanted to make the villains win a lot so he could add more heros 

and make cloud the ultimate warrior we know he wants to do.



> Which is why they should have fucked Yuna and gave us Seymour. He deserves to be in this game. He's a much better villain than most.


Seymour would have never been an option. No villain is, with what we have currently. Now, unless Nomura makes a comment about how villains can be added after saying why we only have heros showing up, might change it...

But for right now, no villain was ever an option


----------



## The810kid (Dec 27, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Which is why they should have fucked Yuna and gave us Seymour. He deserves to be in this game. He's a much better villain than most.



We agree well atleast on the seymour part if only he wasn't the side villain.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2010)

NOMURA SAID THAT IF THEY EVER MAKE A SQUEAL TO DISSIDIA HE WOULD ADD GILGAMESH. HE WOULD BE A VILLAIN RIGHT?

oh snap caps.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 28, 2010)

Doesn't matter. Giglamesh can only redeem this game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 28, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Doesn't matter. Giglamesh can only redeem this game.



Kain is in it.  It doesn't need redeeming. 


And I really don't understand this obsession with Gilgamesh; I would be just as satisfied with Faris or Galuf and from the FFV characters Faris, to me, seems like the most likely candidate for a new rep.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 28, 2010)

Why her. She'd be another Bartz With random abilities from one of the many shitty classes in V. Only a handful of classes were useful in that game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 28, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Why her. She'd be another Bartz With random abilities from one of the many shitty classes in V. Only a handful of classes were useful in that game.



Faris seems most likely because of her popularity- oh, shit, there's water leaking from somewhere, brb...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 28, 2010)

The810kid said:


> We agree well atleast on the seymour part if only he wasn't the side villain.



Seymour a side villain?


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Which is why they should have fucked Yuna and gave us Seymour. He deserves to be in this game. He's a much better villain than most.



LOL you really hate Yuna.

But screw Seymour, I would rather have Shuyin over *Seymour*! Ewww...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 28, 2010)

Auron should have been there instead of Yuna. I said it before and I stick with that.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 28, 2010)

Shuyin will just be a alt costume for Tidus.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 28, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> Seymour a side villain?



well he wasn't the main villain,finalboss maybe I should have said supporting villain.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Auron should have been there instead of Yuna. I said it before and I stick with that.



It seems as though the second character they added for the other entries are characters added for their popularity, and in no way, shape, or form is Auron more popular than Yuna.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 28, 2010)

Auron would have been a little boring, wouldn't he?


----------



## The810kid (Dec 28, 2010)

Esura said:


> It seems as though the second character they added for the other entries are characters added for their popularity, and in no way, shape, or form is Auron more popular than Yuna.



really Auron is easily a fan favorite from X even people who hated the game love Auron.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 28, 2010)

Though most of the character choices is obviously based on popularity.

So while Auron would have been badass, he wasn't going to make it in over Yuna.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 28, 2010)

Yup, popularity. Yuna is huge. So many people love her, especially in Japan. There is no Japanese art site you can go to that won't have Yuna on it, or Yuna lovers.

Hm, I've actually never met a lot of Auron fans...


----------



## The810kid (Dec 28, 2010)

I always forget Japan popularity tastes are pretty much the opposite of American.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 28, 2010)

The810kid said:


> I always forget Japan popularity tastes are pretty much the opposite of American.




(and that's just for the Yuna fans who _write_! lol)

She's pretty popular here too


----------



## scerpers (Dec 28, 2010)

Jecht has a new HP attack called "Jecht Beam"

It's official. Jecht is now a Gundam.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 28, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Jecht has a new HP attack called "Jecht Beam"
> 
> It's official. Jecht is now a Gundam.



He does? Where did you get that from? Is there a trailer? :33


----------



## scerpers (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 28, 2010)

.....

I love Tifa and she looks horrible in this game 

Anyway, onto Jecht! Ah, the blue beam is the Jecht Beam? Is that the actual name of his attack? 

(That PC is rockin' Jecht xD)


----------



## scerpers (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah. Some guy's translated it.

I just hope the actually translators keep it that why. I have no idea why they changed 'Jecht Finger' to 'Triumphant Grasp'


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 28, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Auron would have been a little boring, wouldn't he?



Auron boring?

He was the only interesting character in X along with Jecht


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> Auron boring?
> 
> He was the only interesting character in X along with Jecht



I think that person meant that gameplay-wise, Auron would be a bit boring to use considering that he would probably end up playing somewhat similar to Jecht probably.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 28, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yeah. Some guy's translated it.
> 
> I just hope the actually translators keep it that why. I have no idea why they changed 'Jecht Finger' to 'Triumphant Grasp'



Fan name 

Jecht Finger?  That sounds....weird. xD



Raptor Diego said:


> Auron boring?
> 
> He was the only interesting character in X along with Jecht



Not in X, in Dissidia. He's been in KH and it wasn't a very fun thing. I thought it was very boring...Auron is a great character, yes, but in Dissidia, he would be very...dry?


----------



## scerpers (Dec 28, 2010)

Not really. If by boring you mean he's another sword user, then I kind of agree with you. They could have given him attacks based of his 'Break' attacks (Power, Mental, Armor) I don't know how but they could come up with something.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 28, 2010)

I liked Auron in KH's


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 28, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Not really. If by boring you mean he's another sword user, then I kind of agree with you. They could have given him attacks based of his 'Break' attacks (Power, Mental, Armor) I don't know how but they could come up with something.


Yes, that.

Plus, they'd make him as slow as Ex-Death, making him even worse...


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Not really. If by boring you mean he's another sword user, then I kind of agree with you. They could have given him attacks based of his 'Break' attacks (Power, Mental, Armor) I don't know how but they could come up with something.



Auron could play as a slow character with crushing short-range blows that offer a middle ground between Cloud and Jecht. Due to his lack of speed, however, he relies on incapacitating his enemy with unique attacks that cut movement speed or the number of jumps and dodges an opponent can perform in a row. Further to that, he can even weaken their resilience to certain kinds of damage - like Wall Rush, Bravery Damage or HP Damage - or even reduce their ability to deal those types of damage.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Auron could play as a slow character with crushing short-range blows that offer a middle ground between Cloud and Jecht. Due to his lack of speed, however, he relies on incapacitating his enemy with unique attacks that cut movement speed or the number of jumps and dodges an opponent can perform in a row. Further to that, he can even weaken their resilience to certain kinds of damage - like Wall Rush, Bravery Damage or HP Damage - or even reduce their ability to deal those types of damage.



Yeaaaah...ew...

Any hypothesis on how Yuna will play?


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 28, 2010)

Esura said:


> Yeaaaah...ew...
> 
> Any hypothesis on how Yuna will play?



Nothing as of yet that is official. But I think she'll be like Cecil. Switching between Gunner and Summoner.

We should see something soon though, judging by when Tifa and Kain were announced and how long we waited for a trailer of gameplay.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Nothing as of yet that is official. But I think she'll be like Cecil. Switching between Gunner and Summoner.
> 
> We should see something soon though, judging by when Tifa and Kain were announced and how long we waited for a trailer of gameplay.



I have a feeling Yuna would play similar to Terra and whatnot, but I dunno. I wasnt too hardcore into Dissidia cause I cant play anyone.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2010)

Esura said:


> Yeaaaah...ew...
> 
> Any hypothesis on how Yuna will play?



She summons stuff. We probably take over temporary control of the Aeons, giving you up to three available slots to assign different Aeons to as HP Attacks. Each Aeon would fight differently, granting an unpredictable versatility even with their fixed movesets, and would each last about a minute. Each Aeon would have their own EX Gauge, too, although they wouldn't have an EX Mode (R+Square would just activate their EX Burst). Yuna would also have various White Magic (like Lightning) as her Bravery Attacks. She'll likely only have one HP Attack of her own, it being Holy, and her EX Mode would simply be the same as her FFX one. Namely, anything she summons would have a full EX Gauge. Her own EX Burst would be Floral Fallal.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 28, 2010)

Esura said:


> I have a feeling Yuna would play similar to Terra and whatnot, but I dunno. I wasnt too hardcore into Dissidia cause I cant play anyone.



In magic wise, yes, she might play just like Terra and Shanotto (is that how you spell the name?).

But she will be very different, I'm very sure about that.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Auron could play as a slow character with crushing short-range blows that offer a middle ground between Cloud and Jecht. Due to his lack of speed, however, he relies on incapacitating his enemy with unique attacks that cut movement speed or the number of jumps and dodges an opponent can perform in a row. Further to that, he can even weaken their resilience to certain kinds of damage - like Wall Rush, Bravery Damage or HP Damage - or even reduce their ability to deal those types of damage.



Or...



Lyra said:


> She summons stuff. We probably take over temporary control of the Aeons, giving you up to three available slots to assign different Aeons to as HP Attacks. Each Aeon would fight differently, granting an unpredictable versatility even with their fixed movesets, and would each last about a minute. Each Aeon would have their own EX Gauge, too, although they wouldn't have an EX Mode (R+Square would just activate their EX Burst). Yuna would also have various White Magic (like Lightning) as her Bravery Attacks. She'll likely only have one HP Attack of her own, it being Holy, and her EX Mode would simply be the same as her FFX one. Namely, anything she summons would have a full EX Gauge. Her own EX Burst would be Floral Fallal.



Lyra's description of Yuna's gameplay is much more palatable for me than her description of Auron's gameplay. I hate slow characters in pretty much all fighting games.

I wish we had Rinoa over Laguna though. I thought Rinoa was on some Yuna-level popularity. 

But when I think about it though, Laguna isnt bad either. Better than having someone like Seifer or Zell, so I should just count my blessings til I fall asleep.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 28, 2010)

Minwu from II plzkthx


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 28, 2010)

They updated everyone to flow better with the new system updates. Jecht won't handle the same, he'll just have the same attacks. Everyone but Nomura's and SE's favorite characters were given the same treatment, sadly....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 29, 2010)

As I said before, as long as Jecht has new combos, I'm sold.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 29, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> As I said before, as long as Jecht has new combos, I'm sold.



There is a list of his updates and not. From what I remember, it was pretty long xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 29, 2010)

Care to link it for me?

If anything, that Jecht Beam could be placed at the end of a combo.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 29, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Care to link it for me?
> 
> If anything, that Jecht Beam could be placed at the end of a combo.



Sure, hold on. I have to find the right page. xD
There are millions.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 29, 2010)

That didn't tell much on Jecht except that he now can hit with his toes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm still searching for the big list xD

It had just him, Sephy, Squall, Cloud and I think Kain in it...and that's all. I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 29, 2010)

Jecht Beam

Jecht MOTHERFUCKING BEAM

Jecht's gonna go super robot pilot on us with JECHT MOTHERFUCKING BEAM


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 29, 2010)

That beam is the physical manifestation of his badassery. As if conjuring meteors weren't enough to prove it already.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope the re-translate his 'Triumphant Grasp' back to 'Jecht Finger'


----------



## itoikenza (Dec 29, 2010)

*laguna*



Gaawa-chan said:


> For those who haven't seen it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



yes! i'm late but laguna's in it!!


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 29, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I hope the re-translate his 'Triumphant Grasp' back to 'Jecht Finger'



But Jecht Finger sounds weird.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 29, 2010)

It doesn't matter what it's called.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 30, 2010)

But...but Jecht Finger sounds so...weird and suggestive!


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> But Jecht Finger sounds weird.


Yes, yes it does.



dspr8_rugged said:


> It doesn't matter what it's called.



Um, yeah it does. Jecht Finger sounds like Jecht going to give someone an enema.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 30, 2010)

It wouldn't be so bad if it was called: Jecht Finger for the ladies.

At least that way, he's being a pimp or something. Though the name is really an odd one...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 30, 2010)

Esura said:


> Um, yeah it does. Jecht Finger sounds like Jecht going to give someone an enema.


I don't mind what it is called. I'm just fine with Triumphant Grasp.

Jecht Finger references Shining/God Finger from G Gundam (while in reality, it's a hand attack), and that's basically it.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 30, 2010)

BUT IT FITS WITH THE MOTIF THAT ALL OF JECHT'S ATTACKS ARE NAMED AFTER HIM.


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Jecht Finger references Shining/God Finger from G Gundam (while in reality, it's a hand attack), and that's basically it.


See...I'm not a Gundam fan so that reference went right over my head. Only Gundam I was ever into was Gundam Wing on Toonami


----------



## Sesha (Dec 30, 2010)

Picking Jecht over Seymour is the smartest move Squeenix did with the original, and this only reaffirms it.

Now just add Gilgamesh, along with someone from FF9, and I might reconsider some of the nasty and horrible things I've said and thought about you these last few years. Ok? Goodie.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 30, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> BUT IT FITS WITH THE MOTIF THAT ALL OF JECHT'S ATTACKS ARE NAMED AFTER HIM.



Well, they can still do that, just not name the attack "Jecht Finger" xD


----------



## Stroev (Dec 30, 2010)

But his hand glows with an awesome power and tells him to grasp victory though...


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> But his hand glows with an awesome power and tells him to grasp victory though...



But Jecht Finger sounds really, really, really weird! lol

EDIT:
Poor Squall! He looks like a woman! And it looks like he has boobs...


----------



## Stroev (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 1, 2011)

MY FINGER IT GLOWS WITH A AWESOME POWER


----------



## Sesha (Jan 1, 2011)

ITS BURNING POKE TELLS ME TO DEFEAT YOU


----------



## Stroev (Jan 1, 2011)

TAKE THIS MY FISTS MY BOULDERS AND ALL MY ABUSE


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 2, 2011)

What's up with all the cap in here?


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> What's up with all the cap in here?



WATCH THE VIDEO AND SEE MY FINGER GLOW!!!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 2, 2011)

So you don't have to time in cap. 

I don't like cap much


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> So you don't have to time in cap.
> 
> I don't like cap much



C'mon you just have to feel it.

And you are auto cool for just having Toph Bei Fong in your sig.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> BUT IT FITS WITH THE MOTIF THAT ALL OF JECHT'S ATTACKS ARE NAMED AFTER HIM.



_Late one night in the Jecht household..._

*Tidus buries his head under a pillow but still hears it*

Jecht: Oh yeah babe, here comes the Sublimely Magnificent Jecht Shot Mark III!
Tidus' Mother: Oh I really enjoyed Mark 1 and 2 but I bet 3 will be teh biggest.

_Much later, on a boat to Kilika_

*Tidus is remembering this*

Tidus: There is no Mark 1 or 2 ya know.....

Yes I'm bored.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> _Late one night in the Jecht household..._
> 
> *Tidus buries his head under a pillow but still hears it*
> 
> ...


Tidus' Mom is hot though. She is one motha I'd stick my finger in....if she was real that is....


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2011)

Terra go watch G Gundam.

It is totally rad and awesome.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 2, 2011)

I've watched a lot of Gundam, though not in a while. xD

Thanks, Esura! Toph is awesome!  :33

Here is the boxart for the game:


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2011)

Eh, hit/miss for me.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2011)

And there go another boxart with Lightning on the front.

Awesome.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2011)

Kain confirmed to be the main character of Dissidia.


----------



## valerian (Jan 2, 2011)

Needs more Kain.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 2, 2011)

> Kain confirmed to be the main character of Dissidia.


What? Where did you get that from? It looks like it might be Lightning, sadly....


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2011)

No, pretty sure it's Kain.

Or Gau from FFVI when he's announced(JEfusion leaks and serebii confirmed).


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 2, 2011)

Stroev said:


> No, pretty sure it's Kain.
> 
> Or Gau from FFVI when he's announced(JEfusion leaks and serebii confirmed).



What are all of you talking about! 

Where are you getting all of this from...?

I wouldn't mind Kain being the man, but its probably going to be Lightning or WoL again...


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2011)

Secret G Gundam club.

We're the undefeated of the east dragoons of Squeenix.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> What? Where did you get that from? It looks like it might be Lightning, sadly....


Yep, its Lightning.

And Lightning is cool...and hawtsauce. 



Stroev said:


> No, pretty sure it's Kain.


Its Lightning.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't like Lightning.

She is a girl version of Cloud with more drama


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 2, 2011)

Wasn't it intended that way with Lighty?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 2, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Wasn't it intended that way with Lighty?


What do you mean? With all the spotlight she's been getting and the front row seat to the game's cover? 

I already knew she would be. Cloud-clones are always loved 

(No seriously, you can compare the two's face exactly lol)


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 2, 2011)

Press Ctrl+F and look for "Cloud".


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 2, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Press Ctrl+F and look for "Cloud".



I got four results about fans talking about him and this:


> I asked Nomura to make the heroine like a female Cloud


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I got four results about fans talking about him and this:



Yes. They made Lightning with the intent on being a female Cloud. FFXIII itself was inspired by FFVII/VIII from some other interviews I've read.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes. They made Lightning with the intent on being a female Cloud. FFXIII itself was inspired by FFVII/VIII from some other interviews I've read.



No wonder it was a boring game with liner maps, boring dialogue, soap opera inspired stuff xD

It mostly focused on graphics, half the game was movies with Soap Opera drama and dialogue... 

(Sorry if any of you liked the game )


----------



## scerpers (Jan 3, 2011)

Lightning looks like a man and if he is the main character of Dissidia o12 then this game lost all possible hope of redeeming itself. 

It's fail of the highest caliber and should be disposed of permanently.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 3, 2011)

Well the game is officially rated Teen
Source:


----------



## Esura (Jan 3, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> No wonder it was a boring game with liner maps, boring dialogue, soap opera inspired stuff xD
> 
> It mostly focused on graphics, half the game was movies with Soap Opera drama and dialogue...
> 
> (Sorry if any of you liked the game )


I love the game personally but I can see why some people dont. Lightning and Vanille are like one of my favorite female Final Fantasy characters besides Yuna, Lulu, Rikku, and Paine.



Scorp A Derp said:


> *Lightning looks like a man *




I lost all respect for you man...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2011)

^ I thought i was alone in having enjoyed XIII.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its Lightning.


Such denial.


----------



## valerian (Jan 3, 2011)

Kain is the main character.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 3, 2011)

Gilgamesh is the main character.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 3, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Gilgamesh is the main character.



We can dream can't we?


----------



## The810kid (Jan 3, 2011)

The lightning hate in this thread disgusts mecry


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jan 3, 2011)

The810kid said:


> The lightning hate in this thread disgusts mecry



Its natural for people to wank on the FF women (God that sounded weird...). I happen to love Lightning, even if they gave her the worst possible English voice...



			
				Esura said:
			
		

> I love the game personally but I can see why some people dont. Lightning and Vanille are like one of my favorite female Final Fantasy characters besides Yuna, Lulu, Rikku, and Paine.



The Game looks good to me.



			
				Terra Branford said:
			
		

> I already knew she would be. Cloud-clones are always loved



No, Lightning is not a Cloud Clone, she is way more stone cold, Cloud never Punched anyone in FFVII or AC.

Your just hella jealous because Dissidia 012 is giving her some focus, anyway she looks more like Squall.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 3, 2011)

Exactly. She looks like a man. I like my women to look like women.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jan 3, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Exactly. She looks like a man. I like my women to look like women.



I never said she looks like Squall, I said if anything; she _looks more_ like Squall.

Do you have a woman complex?  

If Squall looked like that then there would be problems.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 3, 2011)

Lightning is really going to be fun to play...

She's basically a more advanced Cecil, isn't she? The Commando Role is close-range with few ranged attacks, the Ravager Role has few close-range attacks but plenty of ranged ones and the Medic Role allows her to replenish her Bravery... So whereas Cecil changed Forms depending on whether he was fighting in the air or on the ground, Lightning will have to change her Role depending on where her opponent is and how high her Bravery is. I had kinda hoped she'd get Sentinel instead of Medic, though... Vendetta (counters a single attack with equal damage), Entrench (counters for more damage the longer you defend), Steelguard (resistance to damage increases for every attack you take) and Mediguard (slowly recovers your HP while you defend) would've been extremely unique. I imagine being able to recover your own Bravery is more useful in the long run though, since that's what they've gone with.

I just hope switching Roles is as effortless to do as it is in FFXIII, though.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 3, 2011)

Shɑnɑ said:


> No, Lightning is not a Cloud Clone, she is way more stone cold, Cloud never Punched anyone in FFVII or AC.


You didn't read the link a page back, did ya? 

I'm sorry, was I to believe it was sheer coincidence that Lightning can match up directly to Cloud but with pink-red hair and that the makers asked Nomura to design her to be a female Cloud and that its just coincidence that the makers just happened to say she was a female Cloud? 



> Your just hella jealous because Dissidia 012 is giving her some focus, anyway she looks more like Squall.


No she does not. You are just saying that because of the Gunblade 

(I tease Shana, but I really don't like the game or characters. It had hope in my eyes, but failed when I saw what it was  )


----------



## Stroev (Jan 4, 2011)

If Gilgamesh is in for villain role, then he'll probably be the main antagonist replacing Chaos.

Kain is the hero protag.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 4, 2011)

Kain should be the protag. Or JECHT.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 4, 2011)

This just in!




Another, yes another, Cloud Figure! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 4, 2011)

That looks really shitty


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 4, 2011)

At least not as bad as poor Squall...


----------



## Stroev (Jan 5, 2011)

Still waiting for them to make a Cloud figure...

that's blocky like the ingame graphics, like some kind of funky lego.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jan 5, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm sorry, was I to believe it was sheer coincidence that Lightning can match up directly to Cloud but with pink-red hair and that the makers asked Nomura to design her to be a female Cloud and that its just coincidence that the makers just happened to say she was a female Cloud?




Your opinion VS mine 

Nomura meant for her to be psychologically like Cloud(Failed), not physically.

See my problem, Cloud doesn't have as big lips as Lightning, nor is his nose as long, also her chin is much more upturned than his, her cheek bones are higher and her eyes are way more slanted and cat-like.



> No she does not. You are just saying that because of the Gunblade
> 
> (I tease Shana, but I really don't like the game or characters. It had hope in my eyes, but failed when I saw what it was  )



I say it because she looks more like him, grullo. 

Its still decent, its no FF12, but still good.



Terra Branford said:


> This just in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He...he...looks like a chick, now he may stand a chance of looking like Lightning


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 5, 2011)

@Shana:
Girl, you must be pullin' my chain. She looks just like him and acts just like him, with a few new features added to her 

And yes, he does look like a girl. But at least's he's not as bad as the Squall one...

Oh and!


> *Amazon Japan is listing a limited edition soundtrack with a DVD of some sort.
> *


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 5, 2011)

It's less than a week before the SquEnix conference.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 5, 2011)

Just what the world needs. ANOTHER Cloud figure.


----------



## Devil Kings (Jan 5, 2011)

Cloud is still one of the worse FF main character out there.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Cloud is still one of the worse FF main character out there.



Cloud has to compete with Vaan for that title


----------



## The810kid (Jan 5, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Cloud is still one of the worse FF main character out there.



Cloud>Squall


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 5, 2011)

Zidane and Terra are the best main characters


----------



## Velocity (Jan 5, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Cloud is still one of the worse FF main character out there.



No, Advent Children Cloud is. FFVII Cloud is a total badass and he's a goof in Crisis Core.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 5, 2011)

... Am I the only person who has more or less liked Cloud throughout?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 5, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... Am I the only person who has more or less liked Cloud throughout?



I loved Cloud in Crisis Core, adored him in FFVII and was a little disappointed by him in Advent Children since he was only ever a badass when he was fighting. His attitude was understandable, but not agreeable even if it did let us get another sneaky glimpse at Aerith and Zack (OMGZACKISSOFUCKINGAWESOME).


----------



## scerpers (Jan 5, 2011)

Protip: CC Cloud was the only good Cloud. 

Shit in every other game/movie he's been in.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2011)

Cloud's personality may have degenerated somewhat in AC but he makes up for it in smexiness.




Scorp A Derp said:


> Protip: CC Cloud was the only good Cloud.
> 
> Shit in every other game/movie he's been in.



Crisis Core was awful in every way possible.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 5, 2011)

You think Cloud is sexy. Your opinion doesn't matter in every way possible.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2011)

Reported for gay bashing.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 5, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Crisis Core was awful in every way possible.



Like hell was it.

The damn thing almost brought a tear to my eye with how happy it was to say "You know he's going to die, but now you have to walk him to his death". The story was beautifully done, the way it referenced so many things in FFVII. The DMV was admittedly a bit random, but it was used beautifully at Zack's death scene. I've never seen an in-game mechanic used in such a way before and it was gut wrenching. All the emails from the fans and friends still in your corner, hearing how Aerith waited for four years, how Cloud was the proof of Zack's existence...

Everything in Crisis Core was perfectly written to tug at the heart strings of anyone who had played FFVII so much that they had become emotionally attached to the characters and places. And I loved every damn second.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Reported for gay bashing.



More like taste-bashing. 

Vincent, I could understand. Zack, or even Sephiroth. Someone like that... But Cloud? He's fugly.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 5, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> Zidane and Terra are the best main characters + Jecht and Buntz


Now your post is even better than better pek



> Crisis Core was awful in every way possible.


I agree. Too much changes. :/

As a fan of the first FF7, I can't like anything after it. Too much change, too much recon, too much "power sephy clones" and whatnot...

Though the music was good and maybe the death scene...!


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Cloud is still one of the worse FF main character out there.


LOL



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Cloud has to compete with Vaan for that title


Indeed, indeed.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 6, 2011)

> Cloud is still one of the worse FF main character out there.


The brutal pain of being milked did that....

Right? lol


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2011)

Lyra said:


> More like taste-bashing.
> 
> Vincent, I could understand. Zack, or even Sephiroth. Someone like that... But Cloud? He's fugly.



Uh, I don't see how either Vincent or Zack are that attractive. Vincent particularly is kinda nasty what with being old, a monster and overall just not my type.
Though if we were talking Turks Vincent, maybe....


Zack is a dork.

Cloud has a very pretty face, a very hot outfit (in AC) and his body is toned but not too muscular. He's also quiet and introspective which is nice in a guy.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone see this yet?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 6, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Anyone see this yet?



 When did they release this?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 6, 2011)

Today 

I just saw the update at Lj.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 6, 2011)

It's so magical....


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't understand the AC Cloud hate. AC Cloud is much cooler than Spike (what I named Cloud on FFVII).


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 6, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Anyone see this yet?


It's looks so... bland.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't understand the AC Cloud hate. AC Cloud is much cooler than Spike (what I named Cloud on FFVII).



Because all he does is feel sorry for himself and guilt over what happened to Zack and Aeris, which is boring. I get the survivor's guilt that suddenly kicked in after 7, but he makes no attempts to deal with the issue and hides away. He got a lot more likeable after Vincent and Marlene talked some sense into him, but then he countinued to steal the spotlight. I wanted to see the other characters do some shit too, not swarm around Bahamut with useless attacks. Not to mention his gloomy attitude followed him to KH2 and Dissidia. FF7 Cloud was never so indecisive and hesitant, and it's pathetic to watch.

But that's just me personally.

Plus he got turned into a bishie so pretty he's mistaken for a woman. That's not the "tough lookin' guy" he was described as in the original.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2011)

Considering how convincing he was when crossdressing, I'm pretty sure he was always a bit feminine.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 6, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Considering how convincing he was when crossdressing, I'm pretty sure he was always a bit feminine.



That depends on how much you pimp him out.

...This is a strange conversation.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2011)

Well even if you don't get him the nice lingerie and perfume, the Don's boys still want some.

You just need to pimp him out to be hot enough for the Don. And considering he was competing against two real knockouts in Tifa and Aeris, it's no wonder a guy had to go the extra mile.

And yes, this is a strange conversation. Though I don't think Cloud is that bishonen. He has a pretty face but he's not a toothpick. His body is very much that of a guy's. The hair is also not that girly.

Honestly, Vincent is more bishie.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 6, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well even if you don't get him the nice lingerie and perfume, the Don's boys still want some.
> 
> You just need to pimp him out to be hot enough for the Don. And considering he was competing against two real knockouts in Tifa and Aeris, it's no wonder a guy had to go the extra mile.
> 
> ...



I dont know, I just don't think those guys get laid very often. But I guess your right, since there was like six guys after him.

It's definitely the face. Guess Lightning's artist didn't have to try too hard when he was told to girlify Cloud.

Vincent is far more bishie.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 6, 2011)

Vincent was more of a shady tough guy, nothing bishie about him there, or at least in the original. Same with Cloud.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jan 6, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Anyone see this yet?



Damn, that's very nice, I like it -- much better that the FFVII anniversary thing.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Uh, I don't see how either Vincent or Zack are that attractive. Vincent particularly is kinda nasty what with being old, a monster and overall just not my type.
> Though if we were talking Turks Vincent, maybe....



Zack I can understand as being unattractive, but Vincent? He's sexy, they should have had him in Dissidia, that would have kicked ass.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2011)

Vincent in Dissidia... He would've been like Laguna, just better.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 6, 2011)

Vincent probably would have an interesting moveset.


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 6, 2011)

Vincent and Zack'd be great additions but I don't think they'll include them this time since that'd mean 5 FFVII characters and four of them would be on Cosmos' side. But hey, if they put them in in the future, they could just say "Vincent from FFVII Dirge of Cerberus" and "Zack from FFVII Crisis Core" as extra fighters so that it doesn't look like there are too many characters from the original VII (even if it's just a poor excuse  ). Genesis would also be welcome to the party, there's no harm in asking xD


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Vincent probably would have an interesting moveset.



His EX Mode would be obvious... Death Penalty, a weapon that increases in power the lower your opponent's Bravery is. 

As for his EX Burst, Beast Flare as Galian Beast, Live Wire as Death Gigas, Nightmare as Hell Masker and finally Satan Slam as Chaos.


----------



## valerian (Jan 6, 2011)

AdriRaltor said:


> Vincent and Zack'd be great additions but I don't think they'll include them this time since that'd mean 5 FFVII characters and four of them would be on Cosmos' side. But hey, if they put them in in the future, they could just say "Vincent from FFVII Dirge of Cerberus" and "Zack from FFVII Crisis Core" as extra fighters so that it doesn't look like there are too many characters from the original VII (even if it's just a poor excuse  ). Genesis would also be welcome to the party, there's no harm in asking xD



[YOUTUBE]umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 6, 2011)

you seem to hate FFVII characters


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 6, 2011)

A very small scan of some new info (kind of looks like the back of a box).



It looks to me like Tifa's 3rd outfit is her cowgirl one from CC:FF7.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 6, 2011)

Didn't we have a picture of her cowboy alt? I remember seeing it...


----------



## jdbzkh (Jan 7, 2011)

Piekage said:


> Because all he does is feel sorry for himself and guilt over what happened to Zack and Aeris, which is boring. I get the survivor's guilt that suddenly kicked in after 7, but he makes no attempts to deal with the issue and hides away. He got a lot more likeable after Vincent and Marlene talked some sense into him, but then he continued to steal the spotlight. I wanted to see the other characters do some shit too, not swarm around Bahamut with useless attacks. Not to mention his gloomy attitude followed him to KH2 and Dissidia. FF7 Cloud was never so indecisive and hesitant, and it's pathetic to watch.
> 
> But that's just me personally.
> 
> Plus he got turned into a bishie so pretty he's mistaken for a woman. That's not the "tough lookin' guy" he was described as in the original.



Gee its not like Cloud had you know cancer or w/e they called it in the movie. What was it again geostigma or something like that. Yeah Cloud was dying and since he knew he was going to die he started to look back at his life and think about his failures. You know the deaths of Zack and Aeries didn't really help much that he blamed himself for her death too. 

So if the guy was acting a bit gloomy its more than likely its cause he was a dead man walking. This was flat out stated when Tifa and Marlene found the bandages and figured out he left cause he didn't want his family to watch him die. As for the other characters I agree 13 got robbed he only had one line and didn't do much. Which sucked since he was my fav in ff7.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 7, 2011)

bla bla bla cloud is boring as fuck and zack is totally manly.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> bla bla bla cloud is boring as fuck and zack is totally manly.


relation between original series fans and modern fans


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> bla bla bla cloud is boring as fuck and zack is totally manly.



Zack *is* pretty awesome, though. Admittedly he's not as awesome as a normal human with no Mako totally fucking owning Sephiroth.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 7, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Vincent in Dissidia... He would've been like Laguna, just better.



No one can one-up the man with the machine gun, not even a chance.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 7, 2011)

Lyra said:


> How couldn't you



I'm not a piece of shit with shitty taste in pussy, girly characters. That's how.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'm not a piece of shit with shitty taste in pussy, girly characters. That's how.



So he threatens your manhood? I see...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 7, 2011)

Cloud and Zach are both terrible characters


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2011)

You're a terrible character.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 8, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Gee its not like Cloud had you know cancer or w/e they called it in the movie. What was it again geostigma or something like that. Yeah Cloud was dying and since he knew he was going to die he started to look back at his life and think about his failures. You know the deaths of Zack and Aeries didn't really help much that he blamed himself for her death too.
> 
> So if the guy was acting a bit gloomy its more than likely its cause he was a dead man walking. This was flat out stated when Tifa and Marlene found the bandages and figured out he left cause he didn't want his family to watch him die. As for the other characters I agree 13 got robbed he only had one line and didn't do much. Which sucked since he was my fav in ff7.



I realize all that, and I don't care. Tifa, Marlene and Denzel were worried about him. It's selfish of him to hide himself away and let himself die, without a single word to any of them. If he did die, alone without a single word to his friends and allies, imagine how Tifa and the kids would have felt? Is it sad that Cloud was dying? Absolutely. Would Tifa and kids have wanted to watch him die? Probably not. Leaving them out of the loop and dying alone would have been several times worse. Not only would he be dead, but apparently he didn't care enough to let them know he was ill. Imagine any of them finding Cloud's rotting corpse in that church. Pretty tramatizing I bet.

Watching characters feel sorry for themselves is boring. Watching characters give up on life is boring. Watching characters mope about their powerlessness is boring. Cloud's behavior throughout Advent reminded me of a child refusing to ride a bike after falling over a few times. And no, *I'm not at all insinuating that falling off a bike is anywhere near as traumatic as what Cloud's been through*, but the situation isn't going to be remedied hiding in a corner and wasting away. Hey Cloud, instead of feeling sorry for 'failing' to protect Zack and Aeris, why not focus on protecting the people who remain? I know Tifa could have used some help in that church. Just sayin'.

Oh, and leaving a big ass box of Materia lying around was moronic. Cause, you know, they're fuckin' dangerous and someone could steal them easily.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 8, 2011)

Cloud was okay. He got better as the game went on. But then sequels and spin offs that weren't FFIV After Years happened.


----------



## Esura (Jan 8, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'm not a piece of shit with shitty taste in pussy, girly characters. That's how.



I like pussy btw. It makes me complete.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Cloud was okay. He got better as the game went on. But then sequels and spin offs that weren't FFIV After Years happened.



I really liked Advent Children Complete and Crisis Core. Dirge of Cerberus not so much.


----------



## Taofizzle (Jan 8, 2011)

I would love sora to be a special character that would be so amazing. imaging sora in him limit forms or heartless form. (spaz reactions)


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Dirge of Cerberus not so much.



Shelke was the only good thing about that game.

Vincent x Shelke is beautiful. A guy chronologically pushing about 50 but who can't ever age gets it on with a girl about 20 who looks like she's nine because she also can't age. Oh and she has the memories and consciousness (kinda. I forget) of Vincent's dead love in her head.

Best ship ever as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 8, 2011)

Taofizzle said:


> I would love sora to be a special character that would be so amazing. imaging sora in him limit forms or heartless form. (spaz reactions)



That would actually be quite interesting. It would be fun to play as Sora is his heartless, and just pretty much going ape-shit on everyone.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 8, 2011)

I liked the advent children movie, the complete version was Meh... too long and tedious. Imo let alone the series with 7 and the movie and just move on. New rooster sux, no evil charas, Only lookin up to play as Lighting and Kain.

how come this devolved into a ff 7 convo? Jetch is the most manly chara and should rule this thread.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 8, 2011)

Jecht is extremely manly. And awesome.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Shelke was the only good thing about that game.
> 
> Vincent x Shelke is beautiful. A guy chronologically pushing about 50 but who can't ever age gets it on with a girl about 20 who looks like she's nine because she also can't age. Oh and she has the memories and consciousness (kinda. I forget) of Vincent's dead love in her head.
> 
> Best ship ever as far as I'm concerned.



I disliked the game mostly because of how much bullshit it tried to pull... Deepground was not around during FFVII and it was never even mentioned in the film either. So why they had to make up an evil organisation, then somehow make Vincent's ultimate transformation into a WEAPON, I have no idea.

Don't even get me started on the Cloud vs Rosso fight. That was Cloud _after_ his fight with Sephiroth - are you really trying to tell me Rosso would survive against him, even if she ran away after seeing how badly outmatched she was?

So much done to give Vincent more plot relevance than he actually had...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 8, 2011)

A prequel game with Braksa, Jecht and Auron would be awesome


----------



## scerpers (Jan 8, 2011)

I didn't like Braska much. I AGREE THAT A PREQUEL WOULD BE AMAZING.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 8, 2011)

A prequel of the dawn warriors from V would be top notch.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 8, 2011)

Taofizzle said:


> I would love sora to be a special character that would be so amazing. imaging sora in him limit forms or heartless form. (spaz reactions)



That would be horrible. I am so very tired of play as Sora. Using him in a game that's not even Kingdom Hearts would suck balls. Especially if he got in over Ramza, or any Tactics character for that matter. He'd be my new punching bag in that case.


----------



## Esura (Jan 8, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I didn't like Braska much. I AGREE THAT A PREQUEL WOULD BE AMAZING.


That wouldn't be bad. Kind of like Crisis Core. You alternate in between playing between them and all the battling is real time. Kind of like a mix between Crisis Core and the severely underrated Demon Stone game on PS2.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> That wouldn't be bad. Kind of like Crisis Core. You alternate in between playing between them and all the battling is real time. Kind of like a mix between Crisis Core and the severely underrated Demon Stone game on PS2.



Or... It could just use FFX's combat system. Don't fix what ain't broke.


----------



## Esura (Jan 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Or... It could just use FFX's combat system. Don't fix what ain't broke.


That'll be lame and boring. Granted, FFX's combat system was awesome, but I don't think I would want to use it again. And Crisis Core is awesome btw.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> That'll be lame and boring. Granted, FFX's combat system was awesome, but I don't think I would want to use it again. And Crisis Core is awesome btw.



Yes, we know Crisis Core is awesome. But Agito is using an advanced version of it where you get two AI partners, so at the very least the FFX prequel should have that.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 8, 2011)

I always wanted a prequel to Final fantasy X where you could play as a young Auron. i also wanted a prequel to Final fantays VIII about laguna'a journey in full detail.


----------



## Esura (Jan 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Yes, we know Crisis Core is awesome. But Agito is using an advanced version of it where you get two AI partners, so at the very least the FFX prequel should have that.


Agreed. 

I know that was some sarcasm in that comment, but overall its valid imo. 



The810kid said:


> I always wanted a prequel to Final fantasy X where you could play as a young Auron. i also wanted a prequel to Final fantays VIII about laguna'a journey in full detail.


Honestly, if Square could have the audacity to make Kingdom Hearts Re:coded, which is nothing more than a retread through Kingdom Hearts 1, they could at LEAST do something akin to what you said. Or they could make a FFI remake...well not a remake, a reBOOT. The numbers are getting ridiculous now. 13? 15? Seriously? Lets start the series off in a new direction, like Shin Megami Tensei was to Megami Tensei. They can call all FF games after FFXIV and Versus XIII, "Shin" Final Fantasy.

I'm crazy no?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2011)

Boooo Crisis Core.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 9, 2011)

omg zack is so badass xD


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 9, 2011)

Tifa's alt is her Amano clothes, though I'm 100% sure, unless someone is good enough to mod a Tifa in cowboy clothes, that I saw her in them.





Scorp A Derp said:


> Jecht is extremely manly. And awesome.





Stroev said:


> A prequel of the dawn warriors from V would be top notch.



You guys know where its at here. Jecht is extremely manly. A prequel of V would be too epic for words.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 9, 2011)

More Amano is always a good thing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 10, 2011)

Stroev said:


> More Amano is always a good thing.



It is, I feel the same way. But I could have sworn I saw her cowboy alt...


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 11, 2011)

Tifa shows off some back in her new alt.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 11, 2011)

I lol :ho


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 11, 2011)

Apparently she can also summon multiple times.

I'm interested to see how that will work out since DFF already established an "out-of-gameplay" summoning standard. I wonder if they'll still call them aeons, what with them being called espers, GFs, and eidolons in the other titles.

But I'm going to laugh if Yuna never addresses Tidus by name and only uses pronouns.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 11, 2011)

so summoner Yuna has been confirmed?


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 11, 2011)

Aye. **





Looks like they're going with a deuteragonist flavor for the new characters. That thought's keeping my hopes up for another FFVI rep.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 11, 2011)

Fuck FFVI rep.

I NEED GILGAMESH. THIS GAME NEEDS GIGLAMESH.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2011)

Gilgamesh blows man. I'd rather see Genesis or Basch get put in before Gil.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 11, 2011)

.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 12, 2011)

Dude, just stop it with the Gilgamesh thing. I heard it so many times it's reached ad nauseam. We know already.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 12, 2011)

nope              .


----------



## Stroev (Jan 12, 2011)

Gilgamesh and Leo

prepare the lube, cast of Duodecim


----------



## Deimos (Jan 12, 2011)

Solid Snake said:


> Tifa shows off some back in her new alt.



Haha Lightning and Tifa on the same image. This is so going on the desktop. All I need to do is blur out Vaan.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 12, 2011)

If Nomura had his way it would have been Sazh


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2011)

Bloody hell... Has anyone seen those Yuna pictures yet? Remember I said she would be able to summon an Esper and have it fight for her? I was wrong! She can summon TWO.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Bloody hell... Has anyone seen those Yuna pictures yet? Remember I said she would be able to summon an Esper and have it fight for her? I was wrong! She can summon TWO.



Three.  Ixion, Shiva, Bahamut.  I wouldn't be surprised if she summoned others, too.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 12, 2011)

From places I've seen, they said she can summon them all at once and its an on screen slaughter, or it might have been her Sending Ex-mode that does it. Either way, I TOLD the people at Lj that she'd be in and she'd be powerful and crazy-summon master.

I'm not liking the Ret-con they are putting into the Last Dissidia just for the sake of Lightning, Tifa, Laguna and the others. Oh Dissidia, prepare for the FF7 effect!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> From places I've seen, they said she can summon them all at once and its an on screen slaughter, or it might have been her Sending Ex-mode that does it. Either way, I TOLD the people at Lj that she'd be in and she'd be powerful and crazy-summon master.
> 
> I'm not liking the Ret-con they are putting into the Last Dissidia just for the sake of Lightning, Tifa, Laguna and the others. Oh Dissidia, prepare for the FF7 effect!



How is it a retcon? Nobody remembers anything between cycles and there's some as-of-yet unexplained mystery why some people didn't return for the next cycle. Clearly whatever it is will be used to open up plot points for the third Dissidia game, potentially ultimately culminating in an effort to destroy the cycle once and for all.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Bloody hell... Has anyone seen those Yuna pictures yet? Remember I said she would be able to summon an Esper and have it fight for her? I was wrong! She can summon TWO.



correction she can summon Aeons not espers lol


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

Guys! Guys! Look what's out! :33



Yuna looks beautiful! Oh snap, I can't wait to play this game!

And boo-ya! This double means Terra's on the evil side! Yesh! Yesh! Finally I can obliterate the good guys with Terra! :33


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 17, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Guys! Guys! Look what's out! :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuna?!  When did I miss that announcement?

Terra being on the evil side? Are you meaning the Terra that was controlled by Kefka, right?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Yuna?!  When did I miss that announcement?
> 
> Terra being on the evil side? Are you meaning the Terra that was controlled by Kefka, right?



Yea, in the Last Dissidia we learned that she and Jecht use to fight for the evil team and this one, Vaan is trying to free her from their control.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 17, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Yea, in the Last Dissidia we learned that she and Jecht use to fight for the evil team and this one, Vaan is trying to free her from their control.



8D I approve of this.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

I know, its going to be so mega awesome!

Now what will make this game complete, is Eiko/Beatrix, Faris and Edgar/Celes and then I'm a happy fangirl, until a FF6 remake is announced of course xD


----------



## Deimos (Jan 17, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Guys! Guys! Look what's out! :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neat! 10 chars


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 17, 2011)

Do we know yet if Yuna's alternative look will be her X-2 outfit, possibly?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Do we know yet if Yuna's alternative look will be her X-2 outfit, possibly?



We don't know her alts, but we should soon.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 17, 2011)

Can't wait. I would love to use her X-2 outfit and go apeshit on everyone with those hot ass guns..... overload


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

I would like to see her Gunner one too, that's just friggin' awesome. Gunner Yuna is the bomb.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

Sweet....Terra on the dark side.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sweet....Terra on the dark side.



I know right? 

I hope we get to see what happened to her in FF6. You know something about how she was treated during her life in the Empire. I know we already know she was kept in towers all her life and basically emotionally abused, but I always wondered.

Was she at least allowed to see Celes? Or Leo? Something tells me no, but I've just been curious about that for years.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I know right?
> 
> I hope we get to see what happened to her in FF6. You know something about how she was treated during her life in the Empire. I know we already know she was kept in towers all her life and basically emotionally abused, but I always wondered.
> 
> Was she at least allowed to see Celes? Or Leo? Something tells me no, but I've just been curious about that for years.



I also wonder why shes one of the only characters that had a costume change.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> I also wonder why shes one of the only characters that had a costume change.



She's not the only one. Everyone has alts. Terra's character didn't have many different alts to go by. The two versions of her clothed and without the stockings, the wing version and the slightly different cape versions.

They wanted to give her an alt with noticeable differences, and Amano needed a gig in Dissidia, splash up the color since it was dull before


----------



## scerpers (Jan 18, 2011)

I will enjoy beating the shit out of Terra and maining Jecht like a bro.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

Dissidia is what the guys were doing when the girls were doing Dead Fantasy(I made the joke before DF4 came out)


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

Demo is apparently a prologue kind of thing and costs 300yen.

Trailer was pretty awesome though.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 18, 2011)

Got Garland's new alt (it's a huge pic, so you might want to right click/view image or something):


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 18, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> News from the conference:
> 
> Warrior of Light has a sprite alternate:


Man, now that's how the Warrior of Light should have looked like in the first place!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 18, 2011)

Bunch of demo pics here:


Someone's impressions on the demo so far:


----------



## valerian (Jan 18, 2011)

Gilgamesh confirmed, WoL and Garland alt costumes look great and Yuna looks awesome.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm hoping that there's a hooded man alt for Kain in the demo but we'll see...

Waiting on more info...

Edit:

Another alt for Kain confirmed but I'm not sure if it's his look without armor or his hooded outfit... waiting on more info.  In the meantime, here are trailers on youtube:

Duodecim:  You can see new characters around 4:56, 5:25, and 6:45.  5:25 seems to imply that there will be in-game CGI sequences.  Cross fingers.
XIII-2: 
Agito: 

Edit2: Pretty sure it's his TAYs outfit! WOOT!


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 18, 2011)

Now I'm just waiting for Scorp to come and start ranting about Gilgy officially being in.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 18, 2011)

Solid Snake said:


> Now I'm just waiting for Scorp to come and start ranting about Gilgy officially being in.



Honestly I didn't care either way whether he was in or not, but the raving from fans is going to be... sigh...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 18, 2011)

Solid Snake said:


> Now I'm just waiting for Scorp to come and start ranting about Gilgy officially being in.


Finally, he'll finally stop nagging about it.



Gaawa-chan said:


> Someone's impressions on the demo so far:


What caught my eye was this:


> I'm gonna pawn Cloud for switching sides lol


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 18, 2011)

Here a HQ trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcYRcMJ3MWM[/YOUTUBE]


so yeah, at the end, you can definitely see that Terra and Cloud are on Chaos side. Don't see Tidus but he is certainly on Chaos side too.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 18, 2011)

I wish they put in Zack


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 18, 2011)

Aerith assists Cloud. Confirmed.


BOOYAH!


----------



## Piekage (Jan 18, 2011)

The Demo is fun. That is all.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

They should do a poll one day...

*Did you purchase the Dissidia Duodecim demo? If so, why?*

a) Yes I did, because I wanted to try out the new gameplay mechanics.
b) No I didn't, I don't agree with paying for demos.
c) AERITH! AERITH! AERITH! AERITH! AERITH! AERITH! AERITH! AERITH!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 18, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Aerith assists Cloud. Confirmed.
> 
> 
> BOOYAH!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> *Gilgamesh confirmed*, WoL and Garland alt costumes look great and Yuna looks awesome.



Now we can fight like MEN

and ladies

and ladies that dress like men


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 18, 2011)

Alternate outfits here (scroll down):



KAIN! pek


----------



## valerian (Jan 18, 2011)

The alts look great.


----------



## rozzalina (Jan 18, 2011)

Exdeath... with a face... 

And Bartz looks so cute ~ ! Everyone's alts. look good


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 18, 2011)

Wait....the demo is out! What?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, demo is out.  If you go to the gamefaqs board for the game you can get more info:



Music in the demo:

FFI - Chaos Shrine


FFII - Castle Pandaemonium


FFIII - Battle 1


FFIV - Battle 1


FFV - Neo Exdeath


FFVI - Battle Theme


FFVII - J-E-N-O-V-A


FFVIII - Force Your Way


FFIX - Grand Cross


FFX - Summoned Beast Battle


FFXI - Unrepresented

FFXII - Esper Battle


FFXIII - Blinded by Light/Defiers of Fate (they're mixed together)


FFXIII - Saber's Edge



Some of these are just awesome... 




Edit:

Gilgamesh:


Prishe:


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 18, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Alternate outfits here (scroll down):



Fuck. Yes.


My only unfulfilled wish for this game is a third FFVI rep.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2011)

*GILGAMESH!!!* 

Yes


----------



## valerian (Jan 18, 2011)

Are we getting a new hero and villain for each game or is it only one?


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 18, 2011)

For those of you that want to see all of the alts and their animations:



Open the application in the program folder and click ok/yes when it asks for an association. Then open the GMO's to view the models listed in increasing order.

-Left click rotates
-Right click moves
-Mouse scroll zooms
-F5 cycles through animations


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 18, 2011)

I couldn't find the dang Demo online. Thought it was impossible to purchase Japanese games, turns out I was wrong so I purchased it.

Worse money I spent. You only get to play as Lightning for the story and for dueling, you get Kain, Jecht, Sephiroth, Kefka, WoL and Cecil.

Lame...


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I couldn't find the dang Demo online. Thought it was impossible to purchase Japanese games, turns out I was wrong so I purchased it.
> 
> Worse money I spent. You only get to play as Lightning for the story and for dueling, you get Kain, Jecht, Sephiroth, Kefka, WoL and Cecil.
> 
> Lame...



But you get Aerith!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 18, 2011)

I didn't get no Aerith. Though there is a blank spot...how do you "get" her? I already beat the story mode. 

Oh and the acting is great but their mouths continue to move even 10 seconds after they are done speaking xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 18, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Music in the demo:


I'm loving the new music already. Especially the new ones from VIII and IX.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 18, 2011)

I liked 9's stage, its pretty nice and you get to (it looked like it at least) play in another Buntz (FF5) level :33


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 18, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I didn't get no Aerith. Though there is a blank spot...how do you "get" her? I already beat the story mode.



Buying the demo supposedly lets you unlock Aerith/Aeris (as an assist?) in the final version.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2011)

Excite for Prishe and Gilgamesh.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 18, 2011)

Gilgamesh, Fuck yes!!!!!!!



Castiel said:


> Now we can fight like MEN
> 
> and ladies
> 
> and ladies that dress like men



Oh god, this so desperatly needs to be one of his entrance quotes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 18, 2011)

Solid Snake said:


> Buying the demo supposedly lets you unlock Aerith/Aeris (as an assist?) in the final version.



I can't even select who I want as an Assist character. Lightings was WoL, Squall's was I forget, Terra had Cloud who I didn't get to play, Sephy had Cod...I don't know about the rest.

Well this sucks. I bought it for Aerith. I beat the stupid thing and then tried the dual modes or whatever, and all I got was "congratulations!" with a picture of the character I used.

This sucks.

Anyone knows what this says?


> アシスト専用キャラのエアリスは、先行配信版には出てこないが、これを購入すると、製品版でエアリスを使えるようになる、とのこと。  #sqex  about 19 hours ago via Echofon


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 18, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I can't even select who I want as an Assist character. Lightings was WoL, Squall's was I forget, Terra had Cloud who I didn't get to play, Sephy had Cod...I don't know about the rest.
> 
> Well this sucks. I bought it for Aerith. I beat the stupid thing and then tried the dual modes or whatever, and all I got was "congratulations!" with a picture of the character I used.
> 
> This sucks.



Nonono.  If you buy the demo, she's an assist in the actual game.  At least, that's how I understood it.
Also, Tifa's ground assist is supposed to be really good.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 19, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Nonono.  If you buy the demo, she's an assist in the actual game.  At least, that's how I understood it.
> Also, Tifa's ground assist is supposed to be really good.



How do you use her then? Because it wouldn't let me change anything but weapons, it gave me weapons too.

I looked everywhere, tried everything. I battled as much as I could and all I got was stupid words 

I guess I'll do some research, maybe Cloud can only use her xD


----------



## Stroev (Jan 19, 2011)

Enkidu assist plzkthx


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 19, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Enkidu assist plzkthx


What does  "enkidu" mean


----------



## Stroev (Jan 19, 2011)

I Might have gotten the name wrong, but it's Gilgamesh's partner. Appears in most boss battles with him.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, okay. Well, we don't know if those two are playable or just Summons/Assist/Tutorial helps....


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 19, 2011)

Solid Snake said:


> For those of you that want to see all of the alts and their animations:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cool.  I'm going to make screenshots of some of these...


----------



## raphxenon (Jan 19, 2011)

What the hell is this is shit?

is someone messing on the database or do i see cloud, terra and tidus really on enemy side?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, what do you know? Kain's eyes are _purple._  I'd always thought they'd be blue, brown, or green.



raphxenon said:


> What the hell is this is shit?
> 
> is someone messing on the database or do i see cloud, terra and tidus really on enemy side?



They are apparently with Chaos this time around.  It's not like the side-swapping is anything new.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 19, 2011)

I actually like the sound of former Cosmos players going to the other side and vice versa.

But I still love the fact that Jecht is on the Cosmos side now.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 19, 2011)

FUCK YES GILGAMESH IS IN. THIS GAME HAS BEEN REDEEMED IN THE EYES OF YOUR MAJESTY.

GILGAMESH IS NOW AND FOREVER SHALL BE MY MAIN.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 19, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Honestly I didn't care either way whether he was in or not, but the raving from fans is going to be... sigh...





dspr8_rugged said:


> Finally, he'll finally stop nagging about it.
> 
> 
> What caught my eye was this:




AWWWWWWWWWW YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH YOU GUYS MAD? YEAH, YOUR SO FUCKING MAD THAT GILGAMESH WILL NOW BE RAPING THE SHIT OUT OF YOUR FAVORITE CHARACTERS.

PROTECT, SHELL, HASTE AND THEN JUMP MOTHER FUCKERS.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 19, 2011)

No, what I consider as mad is anyone who types in all caps.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah yeah. Keep being jelly.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 19, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> AWWWWWWWWWW YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH YOU GUYS MAD? YEAH, YOUR SO FUCKING MAD THAT GILGAMESH WILL NOW BE RAPING THE SHIT OUT OF YOUR FAVORITE CHARACTERS.
> 
> PROTECT, SHELL, HASTE AND THEN JUMP MOTHER FUCKERS.



Ah, the satisfying sound of due credit.

I honestly wasn't expecting Gilgamesh, but if/when he officially gets announced I'll gladly say I got one-upped in exchange for another character addition.



I see good times ahead.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 19, 2011)

I knew he would be in because the creator said that if there was ever a sequel, he would put him in.

Feels good bro.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I knew he would be in because the creator said that if there was ever a sequel, he would put him in.
> 
> Feels good bro.



I demand his EX Mode has him using the Excalipoor. 

Or maybe if he equips the actual weapon, it negates the "-100% physical damage" effect.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 19, 2011)

EX mode should have him equip 8 Excaliburs, cast Protect, Haste and Shell on himself and then explode the VOID.

There were no survivors.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jan 19, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh, okay. Well, we don't know if those two are playable or just Summons/Assist/Tutorial helps....



Is Aerith as an assist alone confirmed?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 19, 2011)

We don't have a confirm she is only a Assist, but for now we know she's an assist. But every character is an assist character...

@raphxenon:
Yes, Terra and Cloud are on the evil side. The Last Dissidia tells us that Terra was on the bad side, Jecht on the good side and I don't know about Cloud. As for Tidus, its said someone is controlling him, or its because his daddy issues...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 19, 2011)

Gilgamesh should have some pretty awesome quotes:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Vs Firion: It's morphing time!
Vs Bartz: I wanted to fight you one more time, mano-a-mano.
Vs one of the girls: Let's fight like ladies! ... er, wait...
Vs Cloud: Let's fight like men who dress like ladies!
Vs Sephiroth: Enough expository banter!
Vs Exdeath: If I go, I'm taking you with me!
Vs Tidus or Jecht: How about going for a swim!?
Vs Lightning: You must fall in love, or something (or) try acting a little like a woman- if you still know how! *This would be quickly followed by a Lightning punch if it happened in-game, I suspect*
Vs someone: Let's fight like men!
Who goes there?
It's go time!
You, sir, are harshing my buzz!
I, uh, just remembered something! See ya!
I feel we've gained an understanding... that I will pound you silly! Ha ha!
Have at thee, vile beast!
Oohhh, I don't like it here... *sniffle* ...I'm gonna break down!
... That whole saving the world thing... phooey. 
Why hello there! Surprised to see me?
... Never lose that pure heart!
You have admirable companions. I envy you.


Attack lines:
Take this!
Rahhh!
Ha ha!
Zounds!
Just try it!

Victory lines:
Don't step out of line again!
Fighting you is just too tough for me... NOT!
I must take my leave... but we'll meet again! Count on it!
Oh, you are sooo burned!
I must say, I quite enjoy these tussles.
I'm certain we'll meet again.
Hasta la bye-bye!
Thought I'd lose? As if!
You cannot even hold a birthday candle to the blazing flame of my winning spirit!

Loss lines:
In...inconceivable!
W-well... Um. Well, then!
That's enough of a beating for today!
I suppose I misjudged!
Hey! Foul! That's playing dirty!
Don't think I'll forget this!
Ehhh!? Why, I've been had!
NOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Ex burst should be summoning Enkidu:
I see you're leisurely as ever, faithful sidekick! Let's return the trouble... ...and make it double! Come on!
(successful): I trust you can take care of the rest, Enkidu!
(failure): ...Enkidu? Hey! Sidekicks are NOT to ditch the hero!

Exdeath to Gilgamesh: You worthless fool!


----------



## Stroev (Jan 19, 2011)

Gilgamesh should have a kamizae move as one of his attacks, like in the original near the ending.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Jan 19, 2011)

Gilgy definitely looks good.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 19, 2011)

Solid Snake said:


> For those of you that want to see all of the alts and their animations:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know where I can get any other character models? 

That program is awesome though I do wish I could freeze movement in the middle of animations.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 19, 2011)

I like Gil and all, but I was hoping for Faris. Gil has been seen in many different graphics, what about the last two FF titles? They deserve to have some of their characters remade or seen in another game...

Its not fair T.T


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 19, 2011)

All this game needs now is General Leo


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 19, 2011)

No, no no! T.T

'Cause that would mean he'd be evil, unless they screw up the story for FF6 and make Terra still evil while Leo is good. Leo only becomes "good" after Terra escapes the Empire.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> All this game needs now is General Leo



No way he gets in over Locke,Celes,Shadow,Setzer,Edgar,Cyan, and Sabin.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 19, 2011)

Leo/Locke and Celes should be included

A piece of garbage like VII getting four characters is ridiculous


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 19, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> Leo/Locke and Celes should be included
> 
> A piece of garbage like VII getting four characters is ridiculous



That's something I agree on. 4 characters for 7. And we know they took space to use on the others just for FF7.

Its ridiculous. Its like they think all the FF fans are fans of just FF7. You know that's what they think by what they do...

And they didn't even pick that good of 7 characters. No Vincent? No Yuffie, or Cid and Red XIII? 

EDIT:
Here is some unused Audio from the demo.

Premonition - VIII
Iron Colossus -XI
Realm of Emptiness - XI
Cantata Mortis & God in Fire
Julia - VIII
Ronfaure - XI
Find your way -VIII
Heaven's Tower - XI


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

hey fck u, I like Aerith and actually I am pretty happy that she is appearing as an assist character for cloud strife Yeargh! The only thing I am not liking is that they spammed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Vance instead of more evil mofo's.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 19, 2011)

We don't actually know if she's only going to be an assist, so she might or might not


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

O.o... oh man dont tell me that she is going to die again..  hmm I dont know, i mean there already too much chars and besides the UMD Disc has a limited space :/ another reason of why they shouldnt had wasted space with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) charas.


----------



## valerian (Jan 19, 2011)

Still waiting for Vivi.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Still waiting for Vivi.



Vivi>>>>>> Laguna>>>> Vance.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> O.o... oh man dont tell me that she is going to die again..  hmm I dont know, i mean there already too much chars and besides the UMD Disc has a limited space :/ another reason of why they shouldnt had wasted space with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) charas.



Well, we just have to sit and wait to see if she is only going to be an assist, but at least she made an appearance! :33

Which further makes the ending of the LD (Last Dissidia) even more Clorith. >.>


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 20, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> And they didn't even pick that good of 7 characters. No Vincent? No Yuffie, or Cid and Red XIII?



Vincent and Nanaki would be awesome.

But if they were going to give 7 two new reps then all the other games should get AT LEAST one rep.  Where are the reps for VI and IX?  Where's a villain from XIII?  Come on...  What about a female onion rep, or one of the characters from II?  Not one from any of them yet, but they give VII 2 reps?
That's just stupid.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 20, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Vincent and Nanaki would be awesome.
> 
> But if they were going to give 7 two new reps then all the other games should get AT LEAST one rep.  Where are the reps for VI and IX?  Where's a villain from XIII?  Come on...  What about a female onion rep, or one of the characters from II?  Not one from any of them yet, but they give VII 2 reps?
> That's just stupid.


Agreed.

Its a shame really. SE/Nomura is willing to please just the FF7 fans and himself and leave the others out to hang... 

:shakeshead


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 20, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I like Gil and all, but I was hoping for Faris.


I actually think the same considering that Dissidia still has less female melee characters (just Lighty and Tifa aren't enough). Faris could turn out to be a female version of Bartz's moveset, but that's just me.

I'm actually curious on how Gilgy's moveset is going to be.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 20, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I actually think the same considering that Dissidia still has less female melee characters (just Lighty and Tifa aren't enough). Faris could turn out to be a female version of Bartz's moveset, but that's just me.
> 
> I'm actually curious on how Gilgy's moveset is going to be.



Faris would have been completely different than Buntz, if they wanted to make her different.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 20, 2011)

Word has it Duodecim's coming out in North America March 22nd.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh wow, Nomura changed it :33

They said March for PAL and later for us. I'm glad its earlier for us xD


----------



## rozzalina (Jan 20, 2011)

So... is 012 still coming out on the 25th March for Europe?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 20, 2011)

It appears March for us now


----------



## rozzalina (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep  Apparently it's the 3rd for Japan, 22nd for NA, 25th for Europe and 31st for Australia :3 Woo, late birthday present


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 20, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> Yep  Apparently it's the 3rd for Japan, 22nd for NA, 25th for Europe and 31st for Australia :3 Woo, late birthday present



Totally gonna get it. 

I wonder if they'll offer up specials like last time...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 20, 2011)

Going to reserve it for sure


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll get it once I take apart my PSP and fix my buttons.

I don't got money to keep buying PSPs and I lost my reciept for warranty, so I have to take stuff into my own hands and fix it. Luckily there are tuts for this shit.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 20, 2011)

I have to save up money, so no reserves for me. Lucky you guys xD

Oh well, half the fun is saving up for it with good, hard earned cash! lol


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 20, 2011)

Why did Dark Kain get the normal light blue holy dragoon outfit while the hooded Kain got a purple one? That's just silly.  Dark Kain's Ex Mode should have been super-evil-looking, with the light blue holy dragoon going to hooded Kain.  I'm not complaining or anything but I just find the choice a bit odd.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'll get it once I take apart my PSP and fix my buttons.


That's what I'll most likely do. The last game that fucked my face buttons was the first Dissidia.

And Dissidia 012 coming out in March? That's awesome. At least we don't have to wait almost a year like the first one.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> That's what I'll most likely do. The last game that fucked my face buttons was the first Dissidia.
> 
> And Dissidia 012 coming out in March? That's awesome. At least we don't have to wait almost a year like the first one.



Well, my niece spilled pop inside my PSP so I had to clean it out because, even though it looks like nothing spilled on it, it was hard as hell to use buttons. Its that KH BbS model too.

Oh well, if this hit the shit, I could always get one of Ebay for the cheap cheap.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 20, 2011)

I remember the time when my X button got fucked-up badly. I end up blocking instead of dodging when pressing R+X, and Square attacks are unblockable.


----------



## teddy (Jan 21, 2011)

Gilgamesh is going to be in the game.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 21, 2011)

We know 

Faris should have made it


----------



## Stroev (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope Aerith is an Assist-only character. Also leaves potential for more, like being able to call in Seymour for a summoning like Yuna does, or Xande from III for some meteors.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 21, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII will be the only game that will have 4 characters. They love them some FF7 xD

Aerith would have been an awesome playable character. At least this way, people can't fullfill their sick fantasies of having Sephiroth stab her!


----------



## Stroev (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, why do that when you can't even reenact it properly? Sure you've got the move, but the locale is completely different(though both The Crater and her death scene were underground).


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 22, 2011)

Still, we know that there are fans of the game that would do that just for the sake of what they believe comes from the game...

Didn't Nomura say something about never wanting Aerith to be hurt in spin-offs/cameos and that's why she didn't fight in the Kingdom Hearts games?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 22, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Didn't Nomura say something about never wanting Aerith to be hurt in spin-offs/cameos and that's why she didn't fight in the Kingdom Hearts games?



he does have luv for the character. :3
But anyways what I am curious is how America, Europe and Australia will be able to get Aerith. We know that Japan will obtain it by purchasing the demo from the PSN. But we? do we have to purchase the demo if it is that becomes available? or we wont be able at all 

Also is there a code that comes in the Birth by sleep game for an alt skin cloud strife?


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 23, 2011)

Translation for Dissidia Prologus, copied and pasted from the GameFAQs boards.


*Spoiler*: _Game Script_ 





			
				VitaminsXYZ said:
			
		

> Hello, and sorry if this has already been posted. (I didn't see anything when I checked, but please let me know if there is.)
> 
> Anyways, all credit goes to the amazing drakonika over at livejournal for the awesome translation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2011)

I sad.

No Terra translations or anything


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 1, 2011)

So she is a character character. 

When they hacked the demo, it appeared like she and Gil would be assist only characters lol


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 1, 2011)

Scorp would be raging the thread if Gilgamesh was an assist-only character.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 1, 2011)

xD

I suppose a lot would be going on in here if that was so lol


----------



## Stroev (Feb 3, 2011)

I notice Prishe is yet another character doing the Nomura pose.

The belts weren't just enough for him were they.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 4, 2011)

Ooh. Another female character. What's her style?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 4, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Ooh. Another female character. What's her style?



She's a Combo Master, so she can pull off crazy combos and combine moves for special attacks. She exclusively fights with hand-to-hand moves and White Magic. Her EX Mode basically quadruples the speed of her attacks and grants Regen, as well.


----------



## geG (Feb 4, 2011)

Prishe voiced by Aya Hirano


----------



## Velocity (Feb 4, 2011)

Geg said:


> Prishe voiced by Aya Hirano



But will she be more Lucy or Haruhi?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> She's a Combo Master, so she can pull off crazy combos and combine moves for special attacks. She exclusively fights with hand-to-hand moves and White Magic. Her EX Mode basically quadruples the speed of her attacks and grants Regen, as well.


I like the sound of it already.

And white magic? Does that mean she can heal herself mid-battle?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 4, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I like the sound of it already.
> 
> And white magic? Does that mean she can heal herself mid-battle?



As far as we're currently aware, White Magic is available to Lightning and Prishe and both of them use it exclusively to replenish their Bravery and not their HP.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 7, 2011)

Check out their New OST Site


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 7, 2011)

I never played the game Prishe is associated too.... >.>

Oh well, she doesn't look like a fighter anyways


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 8, 2011)

Theme of Love from FFIV when there's no Rosa?


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 8, 2011)

I really want them to choose Faris for V. Came across a new fanart of her, and it really sold me.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 8, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I really want them to choose Faris for V. Came across a new fanart of her, and it really sold me.



I wanted her too...but they picked Gil


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 8, 2011)

I third that.

Apparently the English site has been updated and you can hear Laguna's voice; my computer isn't loading the site very quickly so I haven't seen yet, but here is the link:


Edit: Yep.  They got Yuna's old VA, too.
Edit2: Ooh! And Liam is doing Kain again! Yay!
Edit3: Vaan's is the same, too.  Who is playing Laguna?  I can't tell, but they made a good choice.


----------



## Kyou (Feb 8, 2011)

Guessing Laguna's V/A would be difficult since all the Final Fantasy voice actors are generally pretty randomized, by that I mean like; most english dubs use the general circle of voice actors, but within FF they have people like Rachel Leigh Cook, Hedy Burress who aren't as frequent in dubs... 

Although Laguna sounds a bit like Roger Craig Smith. But time will tell; he does fit quite well though, I agree.

Can't wait for this game, dammmmmnnnnn.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 8, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I third that.
> 
> Apparently the English site has been updated and you can hear Laguna's voice; my computer isn't loading the site very quickly so I haven't seen yet, but here is the link:
> 
> ...



LAGUNA! LAGUNA!

I must go and check the voice! *foams at mouth*


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 8, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I wanted her too...but they picked Gil



Really? How fail


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 9, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Really? How fail



Really really  Sad, I know....

OH MY GOSH AWESOME SET! AWESOME SET!


----------



## Stroev (Feb 9, 2011)

That Faris in your set?


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 9, 2011)

Faris 




I really wanted Rikku :< Or at least one of the Tantalus members. Heck, Mikoto would have been awesome in 012 too  Mehh...

Still, only 6 weeks and 2 days til the European release


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 9, 2011)

Faris is awesome.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 9, 2011)

Stroev said:


> That Faris in your set?



That's definitely Faris, unless some Japanese artist ripped her off xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 9, 2011)

Having seen the final trailer, am I correct to assume that there won't be any more new characters and that we already have the final roster?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 9, 2011)

We'll know soon enough. Full game is already out xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it out already? I thought it's by next month?


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmm... going by the fact that the Japanese release date is less than a month away I don't think we're gonna get any new characters :<

EDIT: Wait, what? The full game is out?!


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 10, 2011)

It was hacked 

Check youtube for Lighting story videos


----------



## Piekage (Feb 10, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> It was hacked
> 
> Check youtube for Lighting story videos



Got any vids? All I'm seeing is what was in Prologus and what Square released for the fan vid contest.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

There you go


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 11, 2011)

These are the Prologus cutscenes =/
BTW here


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> It was hacked
> 
> Check youtube for Lighting story videos


Oh. I forgot that this is a PSP game.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> These are the Prologus cutscenes =/
> BTW here


And you'll see those exact same scenes in the full version. It is the start of the game  Its not like its impossible, they have done it before.

I suppose we'll know if or when, more is leaked. 

Here are some large scans:


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> And you'll see those exact same scenes in the full version. It is the start of the game  Its not like its impossible, they have done it before.
> 
> I suppose we'll know if or when, more is leaked.
> 
> Here are some large scans:





Awesome scans~


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Awesome scans~



If only they had better stock. Too pixelated or fuzzy >.>

I'll post clearer ones if I find them


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 11, 2011)

The site is updated 
Prishe is there


----------



## Velocity (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, that website confirms that the alternate outfits are actually DLC and not unlockable in-game by putting in a specific code (which is what I had hoped it would've been). That's a bit of a nuisance, actually, since I wanted that KH Cloud one quite badly...


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 11, 2011)

^^^^

you can always get KH Birth by sleep?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Supposedly, Squall will be getting more alts as well and everyone else *might* get some as well....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm lovin' the crisis core tifa look.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 11, 2011)

so... they took out ex death and bartz¿?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> so... they took out ex death and bartz??



Ex-Death got a recolor and Buntz got a alt...if that's what you were asking xD


----------



## Velocity (Feb 11, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> ^^^^
> 
> you can always get KH Birth by sleep?



It's not in Birth by Sleep, it's in the Final Mix version of it. Which is only out in Japan. Which means we're most likely talking paid DLC, since it's really the only alternative.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It's not in Birth by Sleep, it's in the Final Mix version of it. Which is only out in Japan. Which means we're most likely talking paid DLC, since it's really the only alternative.



Oh.. Ok well then they should do the same for the Alt costume of Lighting and Aerith.


----------



## BlackShimigami (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't wait for the game to come out in the US! I still haven't completely finished every story mode in the game. I even uploaded a few of my own gameplays of it a while ago.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0hnM6RBbGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 13, 2011)

Just found this:

​


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 13, 2011)

You guys should go to the FF Wiki or the gamefaqs board for this game if you want to find/know stuff.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 13, 2011)

I knew Tidus and Terra were baddies, but Cloud too? The good guys are screwed!


----------



## valerian (Feb 13, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I knew Tidus and Terra were baddies, but Cloud too? The good guys are screwed!



Are Kain and Jecht gonna have to smack some bitches?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 13, 2011)

> I knew Tidus and Terra were baddies, but Cloud too? *The good guys are screwed! *


'Cause of Tidus and Terra, right? 



Gaawa-chan said:


> You guys should go to the FF Wiki or the gamefaqs board for this game if you want to find/know stuff.



I'd rather never to the FFwiki. They are a biased community that...arg, forget it xD

You know Wiki gets it from the LJ Dissidia community, right...?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 13, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Are Kain and Jecht gonna have to smack some bitches?



Kain couldn't smack his way out of a wet paper bag. 



Terra Branford said:


> 'Cause of Tidus and Terra, right?



Well, actually, I was thinkin' Cloud and Terra could solo most of the heroes by themselves.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 13, 2011)

Does it include Tidus from FFX?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 13, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Well, actually, I was thinkin' Cloud and Terra could solo most of the heroes by themselves.


Oh I see. xD



Luiz said:


> Does it include Tidus from FFX?



Yes it does


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I knew Tidus and Terra were baddies, but Cloud too? The good guys are screwed!



Well thats alright because the way I see it we gained more people than we lost.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 14, 2011)

I am still sad that Vivi didnt made it, instead we got another furry sorcerer wanabe. I am also quite perplexed with the new final rooster. Frankly I personally do not like it at all =/


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't like it at all either. :/

Kain was a good surprise, but no one else seems very good. I wanted Beatrix/Eiko and Edgar/Celes, dangit!

But no.


----------



## Sesha (Feb 14, 2011)

So, there's not going to be any new FF9 characters then? Bummer.

Anyway, screen of glorious Gilgy during EX mode:


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 14, 2011)

Unless SE loves 9 as much as they do for 7 and 4, no other game will get three characters...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I knew Tidus and Terra were baddies, but Cloud too? The good guys are screwed!


Because it feels right kicking Cloud's ass because he's on the other side.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 14, 2011)

VI and IX only get two characters each meanwhile the worst FF gets four

Major fail SE


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 14, 2011)

I am disappoint too.


----------



## valerian (Feb 14, 2011)

So no Vivi?


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, there's some obvious favoritism for FFVII.

At least Gil was able to make it in the roster.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> VI and IX only get two characters each meanwhile the worst FF gets four
> 
> Major fail SE



What? None of them have four. FF4, FF5, FF7, FF8 and FF10 get three characters each. You're kicking up a fuss because FFVII gets an exclusive Assist Character?

You do realise Duodecim is getting DLC, right? Famitsu confirmed it. While new playable characters might be stretching it a little, new Assist Characters are obvious - especially considering Aerith can be considered the very first DLC character for the game, which isn't surprising when *FFVII is the most popular Final Fantasy game*.


----------



## Sesha (Feb 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> VI and IX only get two characters each meanwhile the worst FF gets four
> 
> Major fail SE



What do you mean? FFXIII only has one rep.



Lyra said:


> What? None of them have four. FF4, FF5, FF7, FF8 and FF10 get three characters each. You're kicking up a fuss because FFVII gets an exclusive Assist Character?



No, he's "kicking up a fuss", as it were, because FF6 and 9 are stuck with two reps while FF7 gets three, plus an exclusive assist character.



Lyra said:


> You do realise Duodecim is getting DLC, right? Famitsu confirmed it. While new playable characters might be stretching it a little, new Assist Characters are obvious - especially considering Aerith can be considered the very first DLC character for the game, which isn't surprising when *FFVII is the most popular Final Fantasy game*.



It may be, but that doesn't make it a good move. Particularly not when a game as popular (and good, but quality is never a factor in cases like this anyway) as FF6 is stuck with two reps.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 14, 2011)

Sesha said:


> So, there's not going to be any new FF9 characters then? Bummer.
> 
> Anyway, screen of glorious Gilgy during EX mode:



OMG! I.. its perfect! 

I mean honestly I would had placed Vivi instead of Laguna or the furry dude. 9 was the favorite of sakaguchi right? so it could had been done out of respect for him or something.

Vivi is awesome... this is pretty sad.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 14, 2011)

Sesha said:


> No, he's "kicking up a fuss", as it were, because FF6 and 9 are stuck with two reps while FF7 gets three, plus an exclusive assist character.



So? FFI, FFII, FFIII and FFXI only have two representatives as well. FFXIII only has one! This is only the second game in the series *and* there will be assist characters released as DLC.



> It may be, but that doesn't make it a good move. Particularly not when a game as popular (and good, but quality is never a factor in cases like this anyway) as FF6 is stuck with two reps.



Yet there are four other Final Fantasy games that also only have two and they didn't even put in an antagonist for FFXIII.

Gilgamesh, Yuna and Kain are much better additions to the roster than Vivi or Celes could ever be. They're actually unique, whereas we've more than enough Black Mages (there's Shantotto, Kefka, Kuja and Terra for ranged spellcasters) and Celes would just be a Lightning clone.

Yeah, it sucks people didn't get the additions they wanted - but what would you rather? An actual diverse character list or just what'd shut the whiners up that'd only complain that someone else wasn't in the game?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyra said:


> So? FFI, FFII, FFIII and FFXI only have two representatives as well. FFXIII only has one! This is only the second game in the series *and* there will be assist characters released as DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One char.... Flippi or fluppy the furry magician. Srsly in what the fck are they thinking?! srsly... maybe is just me but... I just dont get it.

I have no problem with the rest of the rooster, well maybe I don't like some chars but that's not necessary wrong, for example I really like Lighting and Khain making it in the rooster. Tifa has her fans so I understand, Laguna mehh.., Yuna I did not expect her I like her but I feel her out of place, but again its just me. as for the freaking furry...


----------



## Piekage (Feb 14, 2011)

Squall's DLC, Leon from KH1.



Looking pretty good IMO.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 14, 2011)

^
Not the long haired Squall. 

I wonder if they will give Buntz or Kain another alt. 

Slight rant xD

*Spoiler*: __ 



First, assist characters are not the same as playable characters. Second, favoritism is being played on 7. You can't really say they aren't when its pretty obvious. Third, Lyra's right about the latest post. FFI, FFII, FFIII didn't receive anyone new as well as FFVI. But that's another bad sign. Most of the old titles that have lots of fans, are being screwed over. Oh well, next time I suppose...

(bets that next time Vincent or another FF7 character will appear as well as another FF4 character xD)

Only FF4 & FF7 did and its because those two are their _cash cows_. They wouldn't be stupid enough to waste space on older games when they could pump in some more FF7 fans by slapping in another FF game with the 7 LTD; Cloud, Aerith and Tifa.

Because FF7 is the most popular (though I seem to think it doesn't really live up to its "fame") and therefore, will get more spotlight and milkage, from SE >.>



> *Gilgamesh, Yuna and Kain* are much better additions to the roster than *Vivi or Celes could ever be*. They're actually unique, whereas we've more than enough Black Mages (there's Shantotto, Kefka, Kuja and Terra for ranged spellcasters) and Celes would just be a Lightning clone.


That's where I'd have to stop you. Never played FF9 and 6 much?

Vivi and Celes are *very* unique. Yuna is just another copy of Aerith. Kain, another dragoon. Gil well, eh I don't know. I suppose he's unique xD

Vivi and Celes may be a class that's been done before, but at least their character deigns and personalities are different. :/

Lightning is just another Cloud clone, but then again, all is fine for _that_, right? As long as FF7, FF13 and FF4 are being milked, the rest of the fans aren't allowed to be upset by it?

I don't know about anyone else, but I am SICK of all the FF4 games and remakes (though I still love the first game). I am SICK of all the FF7 spinoffs that turn out to be shite. I am sick of the 13 series as well. That game was just a movie with a liner play 

We older fans are allowed to be upset over the continued decision to screw over the older fans of the FF series. Before every FF game became a "must be like 7/4/13."


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 14, 2011)

You nailed it, man.

I don't have problems with the final roster, but having FFIX as my favorite game, I can't help but to wish there was another character from that game.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone see this scan yet?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> ^
> Not the long haired Squall.
> 
> "



And that costume of tifa makes her look like a slut . Anyways they should had given Aerith assist or something else instead. I wont be using any of those 2 anyways.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 15, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> And that costume of tifa makes her look like a slut .



I'll take slutty tifa any day of the week. Plus, red looks good on her.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 15, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Anyone see this scan yet?



YESSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 16, 2011)

@Solid Snake:
You would be ashamed to know that there is a community were a lot of people don't know who Gil or Biggs&Wedge is then xD



Suigetsu said:


> And that costume of tifa makes her look like a slut . Anyways they should had given Aerith assist or something else instead. I wont be using any of those 2 anyways.



She does like revealing clothes


----------



## Angelus (Feb 16, 2011)

I still can't believe they didn't add ANY character from Final Fantasy VI to the roster. SE must really hate that game.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 16, 2011)

Because 6 <> 7.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 16, 2011)

My fanboyism wants to hold out for a days-before-release-Gabranth character from FFVI.

...but since we have Gilgamesh, if that doesn't work out then I can stand to wait until the next one.


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 16, 2011)

Wolfwood said:


> I still can't believe they didn't add ANY character from Final Fantasy VI to the roster. SE must really hate that game.



Why though? VI is so good


----------



## Piekage (Feb 16, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> Why though? VI is so good



The characters just weren't popular enough, which is ironic really.


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 16, 2011)

I wanted Mikoto or Rikku 



Piekage said:


> The characters just weren't popular enough, which is ironic really.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 16, 2011)

Piekage said:


> The characters just weren't popular enough, which is ironic really.



Its popular enough, especially with Terra's appearance in Dissidia. Its that it isn't as popular _as_ 7. >.>

Oh well. SE/Nomura would screw up FF6 if he ever touched it, so I suppose them hating it is a good thing?


----------



## Piekage (Feb 16, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Its popular enough, especially with Terra's appearance in Dissidia. Its that it isn't as popular _as_ 7. >.>
> 
> Oh well. SE/Nomura would screw up FF6 if he ever touched it, so I suppose them hating it is a good thing?



Dissidia's shtick is celebrating the first ten FF games, Of course they're gonna include Terra. 

Geez you guys. You ever consider that Square just couldn't fit everything they wanted in there? Just because you didn't get what you wanted doesn't mean Square hates you or 6. And the games that didn't get an extra character got an extra stage, but I guess that's not good enough for some people.>_>


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 17, 2011)

Piekage said:


> I'm saying it was never a question that Terra would get into Dissidia.



Actually, it was. Loads of people thought it was going to be Locke. But I don't get why you brought this up. Was there a reason? Because we were talking about getting ANOTHER FF6 character 



Piekage said:


> I'm not saying you should be jumping for joy. Just pointing out that Square's not trying to deliberately ignore you. They ran out of space and tried giving what they could.



Throwing a stage at us doesn't mean they _aren't_ ignoring us...



Piekage said:


> So FF4 isn't an old FF now? Why is FF4 even in the subject? Because it's popular? 4 predates 6 by quite some time, and it's one of the first things they annonced. How is it a waste of space? Cause you don't like it? You aren't the only fan here; I quite like that the new game will have the old story in it. That don't make me any more right then you, but the reverse is also true.



Now where did you get that from? Final Fantasy 4 lately, has gotten a lot of remakes, ports, spin-offs and all that...Its now a popular cashcow just like 7 

Its a waste of space they could have used on ACTUAL story. Instead, they wanted more FF7 fans to buy, buy, buy, buy and buy by adding more for it.

I'm sure loads of people would have preferred more story than dumb content lol

Having the old story in it makes the actual LD game worthless, doesn't it? Not only that, but they could have used ALL that space for something better. 



Piekage said:


> I never said they did.
> 
> Do you work for Square? Are you privy to their business meetings? You don't know what goes on. To say Square doesn't care about any FF outside of 4, 7, and 13 is BS. Why? Cause 5 got a new character. 8 got a new character. 11 and 12 got characters. Why are you ranting about those select three when four other games got something extra too? And consider the fact that 13 only got 1 character and stage. 13 has half the representation 6 got.


You don't have to work for them to get the picture. 

You obviously do not get what I'm trying to tell you Piekage. Maybe someone else can come in here and explain to you what SE is doing and why they are doing it for FF7 because obviously what I have said isn't clear enough.




Piekage said:


> *And why shouldn't they pick their cash cows? Times are hard for everyone. *Square's gotta make money just like everyone else to stay afloat, and you bet your bottom dollar that if 6 was as popular as 7 was, they'd whore it out good and fine. FF6 Advent Children and a Dirge of Cerberus with Edgar. Think about it. I already have and can tell you most people would be bitching about how Square ruined their characters. Don't blame them because 7 is popular; blame the fans that made it so.


*Exactly*! They are picking their CASHCOWS over the OLD FF FANS TO GAIN MONEY!

That's what I've been trying to tell you, but you deny their clear biased. Its a money biased, but it exists. But you denied it because what? You don't like hearing it...

I don't care that FF7 is popular, I care about the older games getting shi*** on _because_ of the way SE looks at FF7. Final Fantasy VII is *NOT* the only FF title in the game, yet they continue to think it is.

That's all I was saying, you denied it. xD



Piekage said:


> *Could they have done the old school games better? Probably.* I think it's BS that Aeris is the only Assist-only character when that slot could have easily went to someone else(though knowing the fanbase people would be complaining that all they get is an assist only character). But to say they don't care is just false.



Ah, here it is. I had a suspicion you weren't fond of the older games and that here, rests my point.

Sorry Piekage, they don't care. Any level-headed company feels this way about their largest seller. lol



Piekage said:


> There's a difference between being angry/disappointed and letting your hate blind you. Square knows what it's fans wants and tries to deliver, but they have other agendas and priorities to attend to and sometimes the two can't coincide. Notice how much attention Terra gets in the trailers? Notice how they acknowledged her to begin with? Notice how they kept her in the game instead of replacing her and Kefka with Vincent and Genesis? That's called giving a shit. The folks at Square probably aren't eager to devour your tears of unfathomable sadness while they burn ff6 cartridges. They're people who played the games when they were kids too.


A *flash *of Terra in the CGI trailer is "much attention" what the hell?

I can see why you got so upset over me talking about FF7.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 17, 2011)

... Terra, if you can't figure out what SE is doing then I pity you.  I would have thought that their recent announcement that they are releasing a version of V would have made it all blindingly obvious.

They are systematically going through their installments and milking them for all they are worth.  IV is done now, and even as they prepare to release the IVCC, they are starting on V.  I expect the next Dissidia will have a DLC for V if you have such and such version of V, and who knows? By that time they have have already done VI as well.

Your attitude is really butt-hurt.  This has nothing to do with snubbing the game or fans; it has to do with making money.  Suck it up and stop hating on other games for a company's economic decisions.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, you really can't blame them... FFIV is really popular of late, ever since they made that DS remake, and for good reason too - it _is_ one of the best games in the series. Everyone seems to have loved Cecil in Dissidia, too. I certainly wouldn't have minded Rydia instead of Kain or Yuna, to be honest. Whips, Black Magic and Summons? Yes please!


----------



## Piekage (Feb 17, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Actually, it was. Loads of people thought it was going to be Locke. But I don't get why you brought this up. Was there a reason? Because we were talking about getting ANOTHER FF6 character


Then let me rephase that. It was never a question FF6 would get a character in the original Dissidia. Look at the context.



> The characters just weren't popular enough, which is ironic really.





> Its popular enough, especially with Terra's appearance in Dissidia. Its that it isn't as popular as 7


I'm pointing out that it's obvious FF6 would get characters in Dissidia when the pattern was established.



Terra Branford said:


> Throwing a stage at us doesn't mean they _aren't_ ignoring us...


So trying to give you something means they're ignoring you now?


Terra Branford said:


> Now where did you get that from? Final Fantasy 4 lately, has gotten a lot of remakes, ports, spin-offs and all that...Its now a popular cashcow just like 7


Um, what exactly is your problem? That Square didn't cater to exactly what you want? Because from what I can see, Square's doing exactly what you wanted but for FF4. Think about that for a second. 4's an old school game that got modern attention. Are you really so, and I really hate using this term but it applies so well atm, butthurt that you can't see that Square's going back and doing the same thing for older FF games down to line? FFV's getting a remake on the 3DS from what I hear, and it'll probably be similarly pimped out if it's as successful as 4 was.


Terra Branford said:


> Its a waste of space they could have used on ACTUAL story. Instead, they wanted more FF7 fans to buy, buy, buy, buy and buy by adding more for it.


Do you even know what the story entails? Do you know how long the story is? Include more story? You don't even know what's in the story, or how long it is, or what happens, other then what Square told you.


Terra Branford said:


> I'm sure loads of people would have preferred more story than dumb content lol


So your infallible now? 


Terra Branford said:


> Having the old story in it makes the actual LD game worthless, doesn't it? Not only that, but they could have used ALL that space for something better.


Um, obviously? I personally don't care for having to switch UMDs all the time. And do you know anything about programming or video game making at all? If you do then I'll conceed this point right now, but talking about shit you know nothing about is stupid. For all you know the ammount of space the old game takes up is miniscule compared to the ammount of data for 1 new character.


Terra Branford said:


> You don't have to work for them to get the picture.


But you do in order to make the absolutes your making, otherwise your just bitching to justify your anger.


Terra Branford said:


> You obviously do not get what I'm trying to tell you Piekage. Maybe someone else can come in here and explain to you what SE is doing and why they are doing it for FF7 because obviously what I have said isn't clear enough.


Except you've provided piss poor reasoning derived entirely on one, personal, complaint, which is basically summed up as "I didn't get what I wanted."

The one who doesn't understand anything here is you. I'm not saying Square's perfect, and I think they could have done better. I'm asking you to consider the possiblility that Square's not targeting old school fans specifically, and simply didn't give you what you wanted because there were other priorities to consider. 



Terra Branford said:


> *Exactly*! They are picking their CASHCOWS over the OLD FF FANS TO GAIN MONEY!
> 
> That's what I've been trying to tell you, but you deny their clear biased. Its a money biased, but it exists. But you denied it because what? You don't like hearing it...


Um, I just said they have priorities. You responed to it, so obviously I didn't deny it. I'm denying that Square hates or doesn't care about old school fans. It's awful conveniant too that 4 isn't an old school game anymore either, _because_ of the fact that they've given considerable attention to it in recent years. An old school game getting mainstream attention. If this were FF6 we were talking about I get the feeling you'd have nothing to say, would you? The fact that 4 is getting the attention it is destroys any argument you have at Square hating old school fans. 

EDIT - Oh, and it's interesting to note that you apparently think making money's a bad thing, if the allcaps are any indication. I sincerely doubt you'd work a 9 to 5 job for free, would ya? Square Enix isn't a charity organization. If they can't make money they can't make games and people lose jobs, and people are more likely to buy something familar. 



Terra Branford said:


> I don't care that FF7 is popular, I care about the older games getting shi*** on _because_ of the way SE looks at FF7. Final Fantasy VII is *NOT* the only FF title in the game, yet they continue to think it is.
> 
> That's all I was saying, you denied it. xD


You obviously do, because that's all you've been complaining about. FF7 this and FF7 that. If you don't care about FF7's popularity you have a crappy way of showing it.

Again, 4 is uber popular and 5 is getting a remake. Again, your ignoring the fact that 7 isn't the only game with extra characters. 4, 5, 8, 10, 11, 12, and 13 got characters, which you seem to conveniently ignore. The only claim of bias for 7 in 012 you could make is Aeris, which I agreed with.



Terra Branford said:


> Ah, here it is. I had a suspicion you weren't fond of the older games and that here, rests my point.


...
...
...

I honestly thought you were better then this, but I can see I was mistaken. 

You know nothing about me. Whatsoever. I loved every FF I played, including the old ones. Especially the old ones. I loved the fact that they had great gameplay, characters, and story that, IMO, surpasses thier modern conterparts a great deal. My favorite was 6 btw. 

Just because I'm not whining like a petulant child doesn't mean "I'm not fond" of anything.


Terra Branford said:


> Sorry Piekage, they don't care. Any level-headed company feels this way about their largest seller. lol


7 got *one* extra over everyone else. One. You make it sound of as if they based the entire damn game around 7.


Terra Branford said:


> A *flash *of Terra in the CGI trailer is "much attention" what the hell?
> 
> I can see why you got so upset over me talking about FF7.



Terra and Kefka get about as much attention as anyone else in the trailers.

7 doesn't mean that much to me. I enjoyed it fine, but it's hardly my favorite. I'm just pointing out that you seem obsessed with singling that one game out. The only person with bais here is you. You constantly ignore that 7 isn't the only game that got another character. Why are you singling out 7? Because they got the only Assist only character? That's the only argument you have, and it's an awful petty reason to go on such a tirade, declare Square as haters of the fandom, and ignore obvious evidence that pretty much dismantles your argument.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 17, 2011)

@Gaawa-chan:
I know exactly what they are doing. Another port of 5, which may or may not result of a remake. It depends on how well it sells first. Let's just hope people will want _another_ FF5 port. 

I don't hate FF7. What part of that don't you grasp, guys? I'm not liking *SE's behavior* in thinking its the ONLY FF title. 

Butt-hurt? No (though I like how anyone who isn't obsessed or in love with FF7 is labeled so quickly). Pissed at SE? _Yes_.

Get it straight. 

@Lyra:
Exactly! 

FFIV is popular lately. That's my point. Piekage can't seem to get it. SE is doing more for the cashcows, which I stated four-five times now?

Its not the game's fault (don't know why they would figure that xD) and I'm not pissed at 7, I actually love 7 (the original game lol). I'm angry at how SE is going about their series. They act like the cashcows are the only titles in the game.

Though that's normal company behavior, Piekage needs to stop thinking that old FF title fans cannot get upset over it.

@Piekage:

*Spoiler*: __ 






> *You obviously do, because that's all you've been complaining about. FF7 this and FF7 that. If you don't care about FF7's popularity you have a crappy way of showing it.*
> 
> *Again, 4 is uber popular and 5 is getting a remake. Again, your ignoring the fact that 7 isn't the only game with extra characters.* 4, 5, 8, 10, 11, 12, and 13 got characters, which you seem to conveniently ignore. The only claim of bias for 7 in 012 you could make is Aeris, which I agreed with.


...I alreadysaid FF4 is popular. xD 

And dang, I never said other games didn't get more characters. But I think you are missing my point. 7 has gotten four characters (who cares that Aerith is an Assist, cool they added her, but that's not the point xD). Now I don't really care that it got 4 characters, but they had much more space to give to the other Titles as well or heck, to the story or something useful. Instead, they decided to add stuff we didn't really need...

No, I'm pissed *at SE's behavior*. I thought I made that clear...I will try and clear up my meaning.

*Breakdown:* I'm not saying FF7 is bad, nor do I hate it. I'm not saying companies shouldn't make money (I honestly don't get where you got that from, like at all), I am not saying they shouldn't use their cashcows (Which I have been arguing the opposite! lol) and I am not saying other titles didn't get anything new and only 7 did.

*What I AM saying:* Square Enix is acting like the cashcows (which I stated was 4, 7 and 13 now) are the only titles within the Final Fantasy series. Again, that DOES NOT mean I don't think they should do whatever it takes to earn money.. did I explain it clear enough?

Does that make sense now....? >.<



> EDIT - Oh, and it's interesting to note that you apparently think making money's a bad thing, if the allcaps are any indication. I sincerely doubt you'd work a 9 to 5 job for free, would ya? Square Enix isn't a charity organization. If they can't make money they can't make games and people lose jobs, and people are more likely to buy something familar.



....That's been my point the whole damn time. I think you are missing my point. Let me try again.

I said this was normal company behavior, a lot. I said it was normal for companies to do this with their cashcows. 

Where did I say I don't like them making money....?





There.  I hope I cleared up my point and posts for everyone so a understanding can finally be met.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 18, 2011)

Not enough love for Lightning


----------



## Velocity (Feb 18, 2011)

Ice said:


> Not enough love for Lightning



She's essentially the "main character" of this game, actually, and she also has four outfits. I'll be sticking with her main alternate outfit, since her clothes become darker and she gets white hair. She arguably has the most awesome fighting style in the game, too.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 18, 2011)

Ice said:


> Not enough love for Lightning



I actually thought she was going to be really bad to play as. But in the demo, she's actually very fun, even though she is a power house xD


I like Lightning better with the white hair and black clothes. She looks awesome :33


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 19, 2011)

Ima goin to use her in her aya brea costume lol. Problem is she requires a nemesis.. a Jihl nabaat would had been awesome but the ffxiii crew screwed it and they didnt made her the female sephiroth that everyone was expected.

What a fking disapointment.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 19, 2011)

Good. I was in love with Lightning ever since I saw her ..

When's the release date? I didn't look through the pages.


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 19, 2011)

The release dates are the 3rd of March for Japan, the 22nd (I think) of March for America and the 25th of March for Europe :33 I don't know about the rest of the world but there is an official countdown on the Internet somewhere...


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 19, 2011)

It will be released in March, 22/23rd for us.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 19, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Ima goin to use her in her aya brea costume lol. Problem is she requires a nemesis.. a Jihl nabaat would had been awesome but the ffxiii crew screwed it and they didnt made her the female sephiroth that everyone was expected.
> 
> What a fking disapointment.



They'll add Cid one day, I imagine...


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> They'll add Cid one day, I imagine...



Cid is already in the game (though not playable....)


----------



## Velocity (Feb 19, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Cid is already in the game (though not playable....)



No, I mean FFXIII's Cid. The one the party fights. He's not really a bad guy, but he's definitely a puppet - which is a theme well worth exploring.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> No, I mean FFXIII's Cid. The one the party fights. He's not really a bad guy, but he's definitely a puppet - which is a theme well worth exploring.



Well, there can't be two Cids in the game...they would have to remove old Cid and then remove him from LD's story to make a new Cid come in.

All I'm saying


----------



## Lupin (Feb 20, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> The release dates are the 3rd of March for Japan, the 22nd (I think) of March for America and the 25th of March for Europe :33 I don't know about the rest of the world but there is an official countdown on the Internet somewhere...





Terra Branford said:


> It will be released in March, 22/23rd for us.



So roughly around a month. The english release is much faster than MHP3rd/s at least


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 20, 2011)

Its not that far away. And Japan will get their release on the 3rd of March, so people can buy then too :33


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see Laguna kick Sephiroth's butt in the exhibition match.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 20, 2011)

I voted Laguna. Glad he's beating Sephy 

Laguna is the man and always will be, just like Jecht pek


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 20, 2011)

I just want to kick Cloud's ass for going to the other side.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 20, 2011)

Guess whos the new character


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Guess whos the new character



We know Yuna is in it as well as Gil. 

I hope the new character is new new and not someone we know of through hacks and whatnot xD

Come on Edgar/Celes or Eiko/Beatrix! :3


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 21, 2011)

Still hoping, huh?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 21, 2011)

Yea....A girl can hope 

Gil's quotes to Terra seem more Joker-y than Kefka's does...


EDIT:
Well, here are the weapons of the new character we don't know of it:

???:
Peil(?) Storm
Silvance(?)
Balmonk(?)
Crescent Knife

Wonder who it could be. Judging by the knife, probably another thief. Unless warriors of the old games could use knives, I can't remember >.>


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol@ Kain and Lightning innuendo. XD


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 21, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Lol@ Kain and Lightning innuendo. XD



xD 

There are some high quality scans out:
Yuna > 
Tifa > 
Kain > 
Lightning > 
Bah! > 
Vaan > 

Laguna! pek


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 22, 2011)

I totally foresee a "Dissidia: Thats what she said part 2" video coming O.O


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I totally foresee a "Dissidia: Thats what she said part 2" video coming O.O



Omg, yes plz...


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 22, 2011)

I GIVE YOU GILGAMESH.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2011)

More scans here:


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow. Prishe's third looks better than her default, imo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 22, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> More scans here:



How the hell is yuna gonna fight in that?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> How the hell is yuna gonna fight in that?



I have the GMO file for that outfit; let me check. XD

Edit: Eh, well she stands still and gestures with her staff for most of her moves; it only seems a bit awkward when she's jumping or when she gets hit and goes flying.  Other than that it seems all right.


Edit2: Famitsu gave Duodecim a 38/40. Quite high.


----------



## Piekage (Feb 23, 2011)

Vids

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyiQCbUZCLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 23, 2011)

Also:

Firion Vs Mateus: 

Kain Vs Golbez: 

Bartz Vs Gilgamesh: 

Tifa Vs Sephiroth, Aerith Assist: 

Laguna Vs Ultimecia: 

Zidane Vs Kuja: 

Yuna Vs Jecht: 

Vaan Vs Gabranth: 

Lightning Vs Garland:


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 23, 2011)

Any reported cases of infinites yet?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 23, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Any reported cases of infinites yet?



I've seen a few mentioned on the Gamefaqs board.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 23, 2011)

Really now?

And it baffles me how Yuna can fight in that dress. Does she have an alternate outfit?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 23, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Really now?
> 
> And it baffles me how Yuna can fight in that dress. Does she have an alternate outfit?



There's her regular outfit, her Amano colors, and her wedding dress.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 23, 2011)

Yuna's looking to be a very interesting character with her awesome moveset, I think she might be my main =D


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Yuna's looking to be a very interesting character with her awesome moveset, I think she might be my main =D



I don't know how good she is but I'm gunning for tifa to be my main. Don't know if this was mentioned already but does anyone know her movesets?


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 23, 2011)

I reckon my mains will probably still be Zidane, Luneth and WoL


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 24, 2011)

The Japanese site has been updated.  Prishe and Gilgamesh are up, and Aerith has two alternates. (why didn't they just make her playable?  Sheesh...) Her second alt is a surprisingly pretty Amano design.


----------



## teddy (Feb 24, 2011)

Bartz, Jecht, and Tidus still look to be my mains from what I've seen.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 27, 2011)

Lightning and Squall is what i'm gonna play.  Wish they improved Squall's Ex-Burst though.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2011)

Lightning, Cecil and Prishe for me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 27, 2011)

Ice said:


> Lightning and Squall is what i'm gonna play.  Wish they improved Squall's Ex-Burst though.



Squall's lionheart should be alot more than 9 hits. Maybe as many hits as they have for clouds omnislash.


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 28, 2011)

Only 2 days 'til the new character is announced!


----------



## Piekage (Feb 28, 2011)

It's probably Desperado Chaos. At least I think it is.

Anybody else hoping for something like this in Duodecim?


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 28, 2011)

Desperado Chaos? 

And yes, it'd be cool if that was in 012 ~


----------



## Piekage (Feb 28, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> Desperado Chaos?
> 
> And yes, it'd be cool if that was in 012 ~



Data files from Prologus revealed a character called Desperado Chaos, along with Gilgemesh and Prishe.

EDIT - Like this.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, Chaos is now a playable character?

Heck, I can just imagine how hard this bitch is going to be in the highest level. As long as it's not on his stage, it's good. I just find that small stage too cheap for Wall Rush damages.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anyone have he exact release date of the game in U.S.? Also any news on the dlc? like Aerith and Lighting n cloud costumes?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 28, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Does anyone have he exact release date of the game in U.S.? Also any news on the dlc? like Aerith and Lighting n cloud costumes?



March 22 if memory fails me not. Not sure about the DLC though.


----------



## Piekage (Feb 28, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Does anyone have he exact release date of the game in U.S.? Also any news on the dlc? like Aerith and Lighting n cloud costumes?



Cloud's KH DLC you get when you preorder at Gamestop. Tifa when you buy the game on Amazon. Aeris, Squall, and Lightning is unknown atm. The uk get Squall and Tifa with the Special Edition. I imagine the dlc will be availible on PSN store after a while though. Isn't that what typically happens with dlc?


----------



## rozzalina (Mar 1, 2011)

Piekage said:


> Data files from Prologus revealed a character called Desperado Chaos, along with Gilgemesh and Prishe.
> 
> EDIT - Like this.



... I don't know whether to be happy or apprehensive about Chaos being a playable character  He was such a twat to defeat in Shade Impulse and Inward Chaos :/


----------



## Piekage (Mar 1, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> ... I don't know whether to be happy or apprehensive about Chaos being a playable character  He was such a twat to defeat in Shade Impulse and Inward Chaos :/



Ditto. I'd have prefered someone from another FF. Hope he's not broken. I'm also hoping you can fight Cosmos in this. See how powerful she is in combat.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 1, 2011)

What have I missed? I've been terribly ill and remain to be so, but I thought I should check in


----------



## Piekage (Mar 2, 2011)

Desperado Chaos confirmed.



Game's out too. People got copies already.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

Piekage said:


> Desperado Chaos confirmed.



I would have much preferred a rep from VI or IX or a second rep from XIII... oh, well...


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh man, I thought Desperado Chaos was already confirmed...oh well, I suppose I know what SE will do if it wasn't already confirmed xD


----------



## Deimos (Mar 2, 2011)

There are 2 wallpapers on the website now for those who are interested!


----------



## Piekage (Mar 2, 2011)

Desperado Chaos Gameplay, vs. Gilgamesh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrhDnia5dG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Mar 2, 2011)

His EX Burst starts at 2:39, for those interested. Looks like you actually attack yourself for a period of time (likely to reduce their Bravery as much as possible) before he uses the HP-damaging finisher.


----------



## teddy (Mar 2, 2011)

I looked at the gamplay vid for 5 seconds and I already don't like it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

New music here:




DLC alts for Zidane and Kuja.  Zidane's is awesome:


*Spoiler*: __ 









And Kuja's is... arguably better than his other alts:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 2, 2011)

D.Chaos looks awkward to play in Pandemonium and Kefka's Tower.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

People are already spoiling the ending of Duodecim!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 2, 2011)

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

URGH! 

The ending is on YouTube if any of you for some strange reason wants to see it.


Edit: Kain without helmet:

*Spoiler*: __ 








WoL DLC without helmet:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Piekage (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Gawd.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evDUEhaTlwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2011)

Piekage said:


> Oh Gawd.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evDUEhaTlwA[/YOUTUBE]



Was that rape, or was it just me?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 2, 2011)

Fighting D.Chaos at Lvl 1?

WHY DO YOU DO THIS

EDIT: Read the comments and it's all because of Moogle trolling. Haven't we had enough of stuffed-toy-like creatures trolling us?


----------



## Piekage (Mar 2, 2011)

That was some fierce rape.



dspr8_rugged said:


> Fighting D.Chaos at Lvl 1?
> 
> WHY DO YOU DO THIS
> 
> EDIT: Read the comments and it's all because of Moogle trolling. Haven't we had enough of stuffed-toy-like creatures trolling us?



Apparently not, Square thinks.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 3, 2011)

Stream of the game, which the maker is recording:




Edit: O.M.F.G. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









CECIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL!!! 

BETCHA WEREN'T EXPECTING THAT!


----------



## Stroev (Mar 3, 2011)

Absolutely bitchin'.

Expecting most reveals tonight.


----------



## rozzalina (Mar 3, 2011)

Piekage said:


> Ditto. I'd have prefered someone from another FF. Hope he's not broken. I'm also hoping you can fight Cosmos in this. See how powerful she is in combat.



Same - by the sounds of things D.C has been confirmed before so I still am hoping that a new character from VI or IX will turn up... :S



Piekage said:


> Desperado Chaos confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> Game's out too. People got copies already.



Holy crap he's huge 



Gaawa-chan said:


> DLC alts for Zidane and Kuja.  Zidane's is awesome:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Uwaaa he looks adorable


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 3, 2011)

Well heres the new opening >.>
I am disappoint 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkJ9o1UtO8w[/YOUTUBE]

Also


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 3, 2011)

I preordered both Eng and Jap but I cannot wait so long, so um, ya....

Don't spoil it for me and I won't do the same! lol


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 3, 2011)

As long as I do not hear Versus XIII spoilers (Once it comes out) I will maintain my sanity ^-^


----------



## Falcon (Mar 3, 2011)

So we have 2 choices: 

pre-order the game at Gamestop for an exclusive Cloud costume seen in KH

or

pre-order the game at Amazon and get an exclusive Tifa costume

idk, I like them both :S


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _About the Dissidia 012 ending ._ 



It didn't explain anything! 

I thought we were goin' to be given an explanation why the new characters aren't in the first game? As far as I can see there, the only difference between the ending of this game and the first one is that Shinryu took everyone home instead of everyone using their Crystals.

I s'pose that's what I get for watching the ending out of context, though. Maybe everything is explained _before_ the actual ending or something... Meh, oh well.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 4, 2011)

This is funny:


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe the ending will make sense when you unlock the previous (next) story mode. Maybe they did as they said, and added/changed it...


----------



## Lupin (Mar 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Seems like i'll be going for Amazon.. Once I get my credit card. Cloud one looks cool though. But I think i'll prefer playing Tifa.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 4, 2011)

Also, I wanted to preorder Dissidia 012 but I found two versions at the same price,

Dissidia 012 [Duodecim] Final Fantasy: Legacy Edition 
and
Dissidia 012 Duodecim Final Fantasy

What is the difference.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 4, 2011)

Noitora said:


> That game makes me sad because of Biggs and Wedge.
> 
> Also, I wanted to preorder Dissidia 012 but I found two versions at the same price,
> 
> ...



There shouldn't be a difference betwee the Legacy Edition and the North American version, in terms of the voice acting, right? And I should be able to play it on my PSP no problem?

I'm looking into buying it at either zavvi.com or thehut.com, has anyone shopped from them before?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 4, 2011)

I live in the UK and was going to buy it via Game, a store in England but via online. 

Didn't know the voice acting was different.


----------



## rozzalina (Mar 4, 2011)

How much is it on the Game website Noitora? :33



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well heres the new opening >.>
> I am disappoint
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkJ9o1UtO8w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Also


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> [sp=Ending spoilers]Can someone please interpret the ending for me?  It makes no sense to me at all [/sp]




*Spoiler*: __ 



They all died. It looks like Lightning, Laguna, Prishe, Vaan, Yuna and Kain bought the other heroes enough time to run back to Cosmos, but died fighting off the endless force of Manikins. Then the heroes that're in the first game were defeated one by one until the Warrior of Light was all that stood between the Manikins and Cosmos, but she intervened just as he was about to fall and basically solo'd the entire Manikin army in a couple of seconds. Then Shinryu arrived and took everyone home, it seems, resetting the war.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 4, 2011)

£24 lovely, I ordered the legacy edition, just because it seemed more fancy.

Not reading/watching about the end!


----------



## Stroev (Mar 4, 2011)

Final Fantasy Dissidia Dissapointment 012


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 4, 2011)

^

Elaborate. Have you even played the game or are you disappointed because your character didn't make it to the final roster?

Regarding the ending, I couldn't care less on what happens on the end of the game. Dissidia's story isn't that strong, IMO.

What really matters is kicking somebody's ass with your character.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 4, 2011)

Nothing that really spoils, unless game play and my opinions on the new characters is considered spoilers.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I've been playing it...pretty good. So far I only like playing as the Vaan and Yuna for the new characters. Laguna is fun and all, but his O attacks seem kind of short range, too short for me.

Lightning I already passed judgment on. She's fun, but as expected, a powerhouse. Vaan and Yuna, they are great. Vaan surprised me with his usefulness and Yuna did more than I first thought. I like how the Aeons jump out of the circle thing to attack.

She's fast, powerful and very fun to play as. So far, not a bad game. Though the world map often loads really slow and you are going really slow, its still good. (Even if I can't read a thing!)

As for character selection...it does NOT exist. You play as whatever character the PC wants, which is stupid. I don't think you get to be Cloud, Tidus and Terra in this story. I'm already at Yuna's part and I will be angry if that's so.

For story...I can't say anything. I don't understand Japanese xD

Still angry that Terra doesn't have a sword like she's supposed, but I suppose SE/Nomura/Whoever is just a crazy lunatic determine to ruin her.

The worldmap looks great and they really did update the chessboard playing thing. Its not unbearable anymore, its actually a million times better.

Well, that's all I have right now xD


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

> I don't think you get to be Cloud, Tidus and Terra in this story.



That'd be because all three of those are baddies in this game.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 4, 2011)

So? They are all breaking free and manage it in the game, you should be able to play them lol

Instead, everyone else got reps, but what the hell man? There is literally *no* FF6 character to play as now....

I think SE is jelly of FF6's awesomeness.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



012 is limited to the new characters only(save Gil and Prishe). Cloud and Terra as baddies are covered in the Reports.




Starting 013 now. The character selection is arranged cronologically now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 5, 2011)

Piekage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




What do you mean by covered in the reports? I can't figure my way around the game...I don't even know how to buy things. Only got to know how to equip weapons, summons and relic-thing-mah-bobs.

I can't believe Terra isn't playable in story.  I wasted money on this....I will _not_ be getting the English version xD


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 5, 2011)

No spoilers but I've got to say that the story is pretty lame- full of weird happenings and faulty logic on the characters' parts.  Then again, I didn't really expect anything less. XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 5, 2011)

As I said, this is a fighting game and all that matters is kicking somebody else's ass. I've never seen a fighting game that had a good narrative.

But of course, this is a Final Fantasy game so having a good narrative is essential. After the first Dissidia, I did expect anything less.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 5, 2011)

Agreed. I'm not overly concerned about the story, usually in fighting games they're not as intense as RPGs, I imagine they simply tried to put a bit of plot into it seeing as it is Final Fantasy?

But in any case, I'm still looking forward to playing it and enjoying my characters, as well as the new ones.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 5, 2011)

Well shit. I tried preordering from Amazon.

71.50$ shipping fee. (55 x 1.3)

That's excluding the game itself.


 Guess i'll wait for it to come out and buy the normal version.


----------



## rozzalina (Mar 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They all died. It looks like Lightning, Laguna, Prishe, Vaan, Yuna and Kain bought the other heroes enough time to run back to Cosmos, but died fighting off the endless force of Manikins. Then the heroes that're in the first game were defeated one by one until the Warrior of Light was all that stood between the Manikins and Cosmos, but she intervened just as he was about to fall and basically solo'd the entire Manikin army in a couple of seconds. Then Shinryu arrived and took everyone home, it seems, resetting the war.



I see  Seems very DFF-ish plot wise XDXD



Noitora said:


> ?24 lovely, I ordered the legacy edition, just because it seemed more fancy.
> 
> Not reading/watching about the end!



Oooo okay  Thanks sweetie ~


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 5, 2011)

I think its pretty fun...It would have been better if I could play the story as a character I actually want to play as instead of the game picking, but oh well. I haven't played as WoL yet, just Lightning, Vaan, Laguna and Yuna and then Lightning again...

(I like walking around the worldmap. xD)


----------



## Piekage (Mar 5, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



When you pick a scenario (at that pic with the Heroes, Main Scenario 012/013), you press left or right until you get to Reports(pic with Cosmos and Chaos in the sky). The reports range from cutscenes to fights go through. You have to unlock the reports, but I'm not sure how. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This is also how you unlock Gilgamesh and Prishe. You have to fight Gabranth with Shantotto and Gilgamesh with Bartz.







Prishe is a beast. Loving her fighting style.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah, I see now. I'll have to figure out how to unlock the reports. I just checked my file, have two or three of them...Well, at least you get to play as those characters somehow.

I haven't played as Prishe....do you have to unlock her as well?


----------



## Piekage (Mar 5, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Ah, I see now. I'll have to figure out how to unlock the reports. I just checked my file, have two or three of them...Well, at least you get to play as those characters somehow.
> 
> I haven't played as Prishe....do you have to unlock her as well?



Yeah. You have to beat Gabranth with Shantotto(who got buffed major in this) in Report 8. On the pages with highlighted text, press Square to select the text and go through the event. Not sure which Report unlocks Gilgamesh atm, but it's not 1 through 9.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah, thanks! I'll get on it now! :3

How'd you figure this out? It must have taken a lot of time figuring it out...unless you can read it? xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 6, 2011)

To anyone playing the game - can we still grind using the Ex-Death method?


----------



## Piekage (Mar 6, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Ah, thanks! I'll get on it now! :3
> 
> How'd you figure this out? It must have taken a lot of time figuring it out...unless you can read it? xD



I wish. I just experiment with the buttons and see what happens.

I'm not familar with the Ex Death method, so I can't say.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 6, 2011)

Dang...If only the Japanese had more chances to go through what we go through. I think they did with the DS port of Chrono Trigger, but if only we could have gotten Dissidia first.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 6, 2011)

Piekage said:


> I'm not familar with the Ex Death method, so I can't say.


It's basically exploiting Ex-Death's AI and fight him at Lvl100 to gain lots of experience.

I have a nagging feeling that his AI for this game has been tweaked.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2011)

Piekage said:


> I'm not familar with the Ex Death method, so I can't say.




I would also like to know the Ex death method if anyone doesn't mind explaining.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I think its pretty fun...It would have been better if I could play the story as a character I actually want to play as instead of the game picking, but oh well. I haven't played as WoL yet, just Lightning, Vaan, Laguna and Yuna and then Lightning again...
> 
> (I like walking around the worldmap. xD)



That happens when they spam characters in a trigger happy way. Imo they should had just made campaigns for 5 new charas or something, so the stories could had been more elaborated like in the old one.

Lighting has a very cool design, so that's why she is all hyped and super popular, although she has no back story or whatsoever.


----------



## narutored23 (Mar 8, 2011)

cool i cant wait how 2nd one will turn out.....im suprised the 1st hasnt been released on ps3


----------



## Piekage (Mar 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Having played through scenario 012 and 013, I'm pretty diasppointed with the game story wise, and don't give me no BS about it bing a fighting game. That's no excuse, especially since Square went through the trouble of having a story to begin with. I mainly don't like how the story was handled in 012. The trailers were hyping Terra, Cloud, and Tidus on Chaos' side, but from what I saw nothing actually comes from it. We get a few scenes of them on the other side and that's it, and they act the exact same as they did in the first game so what's the point? Same with Jecht. The only reason he was on Cosmos' side in 012 is because they said he was in the first game, but nothing is done with it save for one scene, and as far as I can tell it has no bearing on the story. I also hate how the older characters got no attention whatsoever. I was looking forward to how the new guys acted with the old ones, but the old characters, save for Warrior of Light, make one or two appearances, in the background. Lastly, I hate the opening. The original had that epic battle going on and I was really hoping something like that would make an appearance again, but all we get are a bunch of clips that we've seen in trailers or in the first game. Damn thing looks like a trailer actually. 

I do like the gameplay and the characters, new and old, and I love the new map system. Gave a more cinematic feel to the game that the chess board didn't. This is especially noticable during the final battle with Chaos. You see his big ass mountain for yourself on the world map and it's a site to behold. I also like the world map because it gives you some indication as to how the world looks. I always wondered how the world looked; is it a bunch of sets like a hollywood movie or something?




Anyway those are my thoughts on the new game.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 8, 2011)

Piekage said:


> Having played through scenario 012 and 013, I'm pretty diasppointed with the game story wise, and don't give me no BS about it bing a fighting game.


Having played the first Dissidia and seeing how the story came up, I wasn't really interested in the plot anymore for Dissidia 012, although I did say the same thing when the first game came out. It's a Final Fantasy game and it's about telling a story, but it didn't deliver much.

Hence, it's really safe for me to say that fighting games really need no plot.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 8, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Having played the first Dissidia and seeing how the story came up, I wasn't really interested in the plot anymore for Dissidia 012, although I did say the same thing when the first game came out. It's a Final Fantasy game and it's about telling a story, but it didn't deliver much.
> 
> Hence, it's really safe for me to say that fighting games really need no plot.



That's fine and dandy for _you_, but I expect a good story in games that bother to have one. I like story in games I play thank you. I don't mind too much that Street Fighter 2 didn't have a story because it didn't bother to have one, since it's just straight up fighting and that's all that was presented. Square clearly made an effort in the story department, and like any other aspect in the game I'm taking into account it's quality, and that it was piss poor. Lately the story in Square's games have sucked ass.


----------



## rozzalina (Mar 8, 2011)

With the first Dissidia I didn't actually mind the crappy plot lines - I'd never played a FF game where you could run up walls and fight without a command system which I guess made me fall in love with the game and forget the plot holes. I think a game like 012 needs a good plot but then again the fighting style is important too ~


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 8, 2011)

Piekage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you play through the character reports?  They show a lot more of the old characters.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Piekage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Same thing, squeenix sucks as a story teller this days, mainly because their story driven games are being made and written by people that is NOT  a storyteller. Like Mutomu Toriyama, which was just an event planner and nothing more.

Its like if peter jackson had given his job to direct the return of the king to his fucking wedding planner.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 8, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did you play through the character reports?  They show a lot more of the old characters.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Yep. I do like how the reports are done in this game, but you have to go through the hassle of unlocking them, which can take a while if you want to see a specific character. The reports also that long, and they're the only thing the old characters get in this game. I get that Square wanted to advertise the new guys, but they aren't the only reason people are buying this game, and it wouldn't take much effort to put the old guys in the story in some way, instead of shoving them aside and killing them off screen. I mean they're pretty much cameos ala Kingdom Hearts.

And what's up with the power levels? You mean to tell me Kuja killed Zidane, Bartz, AND Squall at the same time, when two of those characters beat him one-on-one in the first game? I could be wrong about that though, since I didn't understand what was going on.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Same thing, squeenix sucks as a story teller this days, mainly because their story driven games are being made and written by people that is NOT a storyteller. Like Mutomu Toriyama, which was just an event planner and nothing more.



That explains that then. Those guys are clearly out of their depth when it comes to writing a story. Hope Square fixes this soon. I love _playing_ thier games, but god help me if I have to _watch_ them.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2011)

@Piekage:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am (really) disappointed about that as well. I have played the reports and they show a few cutscenes for them, but nothing big or actually fun, since most of it is just that, long cutscenes. So far, I got to fight a whoppin' four enemies in the report mode as Terra and just got one battle with Cloud.

They fooled people with advertising Terra, Tidus and Cloud as enemies in the game and screwed us over. That is my biggest complaint about the game, it really angers me.

Oh...that and having to fight a Lightning Manikin every 4 seconds


----------



## Piekage (Mar 8, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> @Piekage:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah. Pretty pointless in the end. Feels like they didn't know what the hell they were doing when they wrote the story.

Yeah, what was with that? There were Lightning Manikins everywhere. And like every Kain Manikin kept spaming Jump all the time.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, I had remained hopeful but it seems this game might not be worth buying... Which is a damn shame considering I bought Dissidia twice. I really liked that game, but it sounds like the sequel is terrible...


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2011)

Piekage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Its making my surprise for Lightning being pretty fun (but powerful) to play as decrease and just might cause me to hate her (more?) 

My sister kept hearing Lightning's voice and was said "why does it sound like you fight her every second?". I think they put her up against you way too much, it is _really annoying_. They could have at least offered the old characters up as manikins instead of 10000 Lightnings and 40 Kain battles...

I have noticed that Kain does that as well. I even noticed that the manikins spam attacks and keeps you against the wall. I was fighting CoD and she hit me against the wall and just kept spamming the same attack over and over again. I couldn't move or dodge because she never let me hit the floor or stand up...happens a lot for me. :/







> Well, I had remained hopeful but it seems this game might not be worth buying... Which is a damn shame considering I bought Dissidia twice. I really liked that game, but it sounds like the sequel is terrible...


Its fun...but don't expect it to be fun as the old characters unless you own a PS3 to play online with because you will only play as the old characters in 1v1 mode or Party Mode, no story (except for the garbage short Report Mode). 

If you are a fan of all the new characters then you should buy it. Its still pretty good I suppose, unless you dig the oldie characters very, very much.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Well, I had remained hopeful but it seems this game might not be worth buying... Which is a damn shame considering I bought Dissidia twice. I really liked that game, but it sounds like the sequel is terrible...



Oh man, I didn't mean to bum people out. Well it's not all terrible. The fighting and gameplay is fun, the characters are fun to play as, and if you have people to play with you'll enjoy it alot. If your interested in the story or anything to do with that subject(although the soundtrack is fantastic, making very good use of the music during events. Though it surprised me hearing FF6 music with FF10 characters on screen, it was nice.), you might as well stick with the first, sad as it is to say. I'll probably pick up the game in English cause I have plenty of friends to play it with.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, I can't really comment on the story, since I don't understand it. I'm just disappointed that the Heroes from Dissidia 1 are barely shown and have no effect or presence on the story, and that Tidus, Cloud and Terra being made "villains" isn't explored at all, despite being advertised and even on the cover. Tidus and Terra(yeah, pretty sure Cloud doesn't appear at all) make all of one appearance in the 012 Story, aren't actually in opposition to the heroes in anyway, and I'm fairly certain they don't have any real bearing on the story or it's resolution. And the reports with "Villain" Cloud has him defending Tifa from Sephiroth and fighting Chaos(and getting curbstomped), neither of which are evil or antagonistic deeds, so the side change was completely pointless, from what I could tell. Jecht does save Tidus after he get's attacked by The Emperor, but that's about it from Cosmos Jecht. I could be wrong(and really hope I am), and the story might actually be pretty good. Guess I'll know for sure in the english.





*Spoiler*: __ 





> Its making my surprise for Lightning being pretty fun (but powerful) to play as decrease and just might cause me to hate her (more?)
> 
> My sister kept hearing Lightning's voice and was said "why does it sound like you fight her every second?". I think they put her up against you way too much, it is really annoying. They could have at least offered the old characters up as manikins instead of 10000 Lightnings and 40 Kain battles...
> 
> I have noticed that Kain does that as well. I even noticed that the manikins spam attacks and keeps you against the wall. I was fighting CoD and she hit me against the wall and just kept spamming the same attack over and over again. I couldn't move or dodge because she never let me hit the floor or stand up...happens a lot for me. :/






They seemed to have upped the difficulty in this game, which sadly included making a few of them cheap as hell. Kefka Manikin juggled me in the corner of a stage with lightning, never giving me time to dodge but always hitting me. And getting EX Revenged is just as bad as EX Guard, if not worse since time slows down and you have to wait for it to be over.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2011)

Piekage said:


> They seemed to have upped the difficulty in this game, which sadly included making a few of them cheap as hell. Kefka Manikin juggled me in the corner of a stage with lightning, never giving me time to dodge but always hitting me. And getting EX Revenged is just as bad as EX Guard, if not worse since time slows down and you have to wait for it to be over.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Were you on the FF12 level when this happened? If so, he did the exact same thing to me. He would not let me down and I quickly lost the match. I was freaking out. The Manikins beat you into a corner and never let you escape, unless by sheer luck you manage it.

Difficulty is increased, but when the manikins trap you, that's more like an annoyance that difficult because if they don't beat you there, you can easily beat them. Or from my experience that has been it... xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 9, 2011)

Speaking of the difficulty, I need to ask it again since no one replied - is Ex-Death's AI still exploitable for grinding despite the amped difficulty?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Speaking of the difficulty, I need to ask it again since no one replied - is Ex-Death's AI still exploitable for grinding despite the amped difficulty?



Ex-Death? I believe I have heard something about that... The people over at the Dissidia forums talk about using it to gain easy levels or something like that.

I haven't tried it, been busy doing the story and I have yet to use any Ex-move (except Vaan's, which was by accident so I didn't really do anything with it).


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, if they're talking about it, probably means that the Ex-Death method is still doable in this game.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 9, 2011)

The method works, my friend confirmed it so grinding FTW.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 9, 2011)

English Kain and Lightning montages:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zenfAsoeTWA[/YOUTUBE]

REAL MAN FTW! 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRfvLaLueVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2011)

Wait a second...is that the same actor who voiced Kain in the DS, isn't it? He sounds different in this game >.>


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 9, 2011)

Kain and his manly quotes.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 10, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Wait a second...is that the same actor who voiced Kain in the DS, isn't it? He sounds different in this game >.>



It's Liam O'Brien, yes.  In the DS version he played Kain with a lower voice.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> It's Liam O'Brien, yes.  In the DS version he played Kain with a lower voice.



Ah, okay. He sounded a bit different in this one and I was worried they changed him. No one replaces my man Liam :33


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 10, 2011)

Wait isnt Liam O'Brien the same guy who english dubbed Gaara? O.O


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wait isnt Liam O'Brien the same guy who english dubbed Gaara? O.O



And Ukitake from Bleach.  And Dist from Tales of the Abyss.  And Dr. Tenma.  And Grimoire Weiss.  And Isaac and Joachim from Castlevania.  And Lezard Valeth.  And War from Darksiders.
Yes.  That guy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 10, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> And Ukitake from Bleach.  And Dist from Tales of the Abyss.  And Dr. Tenma.  And Grimoire Weiss.  And Isaac and Joachim from Castlevania.  And Lezard Valeth.  And War from Darksiders.
> Yes.  That guy.



I see he does well for himself.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wait isnt Liam O'Brien the same guy who english dubbed Gaara? O.O



Why yes, Liam does voice Gaara (My man :33). When I first played FF4, I was worried that his voice wouldn't do Kain right, but I was surprised.

I wonder why he decided to change up his voice a bit in this game...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 10, 2011)

I heard there's an English version of the Dissidia 012 prologue?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 10, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I wonder why he decided to change up his voice a bit in this game...



I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't intentional; the voice direction was supposedly absolutely terrible for this game as well and the actors had no references to go by.  O'Brien voiced Kain like... in 2007-2008, was it?


----------



## Piekage (Mar 10, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I heard there's an English version of the Dissidia 012 prologue?



Yeah. It comes out the 15th, one week before the game comes out. It'll cost 3.99 and I imagine it comes with Aeris.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2011)

@Gaawa-chan:
Yea, I think it was 08. And he doesn't sound that bad, its just different.



dspr8_rugged said:


> I heard there's an English version of the Dissidia 012 prologue?



Yup, 15th. There was a two day delay though and it was supposed to come out on the 13th, I do believe.

And you'll have to pay, which I'm not really happy about!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 10, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> @Gaawa-chan:
> Yea, I think it was 08. And he doesn't sound that bad, its just different.



I didn't mean to imply it was bad; I was just saying that it might explain the change.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I didn't mean to imply it was bad; I was just saying that it might explain the change.



I'm terribly sorry then. I had misunderstood your post >.>


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 10, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm terribly sorry then. I had misunderstood your post >.>



Eh, it happens all the time.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Yup, 15th. There was a two day delay though and it was supposed to come out on the 13th, I do believe.
> 
> And you'll have to pay, which I'm not really happy about!


What for, anyway? Heck, the full version is out in two weeks.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 11, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> What for, anyway? Heck, the full version is out in two weeks.



... Aerith assist?


----------



## rozzalina (Mar 11, 2011)

For those of you who have bought the Japanese version of the game, what's it like playing 013 with the new gameplay style? :33 Plus, do you get teammates according to the Odyssey (like Squall and Bartz being in a team with Zidane) or can you pick anyone?



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wait isnt Liam O'Brien the same guy who english dubbed Gaara? O.O





Gaawa-chan said:


> And Ukitake from Bleach.  And Dist from Tales of the Abyss.  And Dr. Tenma.  And Grimoire Weiss.  And Isaac and Joachim from Castlevania.  And Lezard Valeth.  And War from Darksiders.
> Yes.  That guy.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> For those of you who have bought the Japanese version of the game, what's it like playing 013 with the new gameplay style? :33 Plus, do you get teammates according to the Odyssey (like Squall and Bartz being in a team with Zidane) or can you pick anyone?



So far, your Assists are chosen for you. But admittedly I didn't get far in the game before going back to P3P... Just haven't enjoyed it as much as I did the first Dissidia.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 11, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> For those of you who have bought the Japanese version of the game, what's it like playing 013 with the new gameplay style? :33 Plus, do you get teammates according to the Odyssey (like Squall and Bartz being in a team with Zidane) or can you pick anyone?



Teammates are chosen for you according to who's with ya. Most of the boss fights don't have assists though. Batz has Squall though.

Gameplay feels pretty much the same in the story. Free Battle is different since you can pick your own assist. Squall with Jecht makes HP Attacks easy.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> For those of you who have bought the Japanese version of the game, what's it like playing 013 with the new gameplay style? :33 Plus, do you get teammates according to the Odyssey (like Squall and Bartz being in a team with Zidane) or can you pick anyone?



I haven't played it yet, but I have seen it. It looks exactly like 012, except for the actual battles between characters. I cannot make a judgment based on that because it sorta looked the same...

There are chapters, no more Odysseys. You don't pick your character, the story does. Within that, whoever your character is accompanied with, you get as an Assist character. Sometimes you have a few characters accompanying you, but it picks by the interaction, from what I've experienced. Lightning usually gets Kain, Tifa usually gets Kain, Yuna is Jecht...


=========

I was playing as Tifa today and wanted to break my PSP. She is so weak! 

@Lyra:
You haven't enjoyed 012 more than the last? I haven't either...


----------



## Noitora (Mar 11, 2011)

My game still hasn't arrived yet, and I'm still damn excited.


----------



## valerian (Mar 11, 2011)

Kain's english voice is badass.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2011)

I do not like Tifa's gameplay...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought she would be fun to play and judging from the videos, the scans and everything else, it appeared that way and I had really hoped it as well. But it isn't. She's just annoying with all her slow-paced attacks, her punches and kicks which had a terribly range even when upclose and really weak. Her weapons cost a lot of money and no matter what you equip her with, she still remains weaker even when 3-5 levels ahead of whatever enemy you are fighting.

Her BRV attacks are terribly. All she has are these dives and up-dive-jumps that miss almost all the time unless you have the enemy just getting up.

She's only fast and powerful against chunky characters like Ex-Death, Garland, Jecht and Cloud.

What have they've done to Tifa? In FF7, she was strong! And her fighting style...no one punches with their forearm! No one punches with their palms like its some silly-slap-punch. She would hurt herself fighting like that....!

Its pretty bad when Vaan punches realistically and managed to punch better than a Fist Fighter.... >.<

SE/Nomura....why?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 12, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I do not like Tifa's gameplay...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm surprised.  Most people are raving about how powerful Tifa is. *Points at Gamefaqs board*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I do not like Tifa's gameplay...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Heres a video you might enjoy then. Found it on the gamefaqs board.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLc-YgkmjwQ[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: here's another if you feel that tifa won because of how big desperado chaos is. The way I see it is that tifa is about using her feints well and timing her attacks.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ARpk9dHLR4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rozzalina (Mar 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> So far, your Assists are chosen for you. But admittedly I didn't get far in the game before going back to P3P... Just haven't enjoyed it as much as I did the first Dissidia.





Piekage said:


> Teammates are chosen for you according to who's with ya. Most of the boss fights don't have assists though. Batz has Squall though.
> 
> Gameplay feels pretty much the same in the story. Free Battle is different since you can pick your own assist. Squall with Jecht makes HP Attacks easy.





Terra Branford said:


> I haven't played it yet, but I have seen it. It looks exactly like 012, except for the actual battles between characters. I cannot make a judgment based on that because it sorta looked the same...
> 
> There are chapters, no more Odysseys. You don't pick your character, the story does. Within that, whoever your character is accompanied with, you get as an Assist character. Sometimes you have a few characters accompanying you, but it picks by the interaction, from what I've experienced. Lightning usually gets Kain, Tifa usually gets Kain, Yuna is Jecht...



Thanks :33 I really don't know what to make of this game since everyone seems so mehf about it but I guess I'll wait and see for myself  Does the shifting of data from DFF to 012 work?

EDIT: Why have they called Chaos "Desperado Chaos"?  It sounds like something from a bad American action film XD


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> Does the shifting of data from DFF to 012 work?



Yeah, although I think the only things that're transferred are what you've bought in the PP Catalogue. But that's fine, really.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 12, 2011)

Cecil combo using one of his new HP attacks:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hCLh7M6wjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

That's my new favourite stage.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

You early bastards, still about two weeks for me


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> That's my new favourite stage.



I gotta say, that stage is beautiful. Is it from XI?



Noitora said:


> You early bastards, still about two weeks for me



Don't worry, your not alone. Your not alone...


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

I want a Dissidia gif set like you now.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Yeah, although I think the only things that're transferred are what you've bought in the PP Catalogue. But that's fine, really.


Well at least I can stop playing my old file to prepare for this game.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought levels were transferred as well?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2011)

@Murakazu:
I never said you couldn't win with her, I have won with her many a times. Just because a match can be won, doesn't mean she is a great character or even good, to play as.

I very much enjoy Tifa and as a fan of hers, I am disappointed. She's weak unless you pack on breakable accessories and fight against huge characters.

But I do suppose every character has their flaws...She's pretty good against Garland and others like him, so I guess that's nice.



Gaawa-chan said:


> I'm surprised.  Most people are raving about how powerful Tifa is. *Points at Gamefaqs board*



Obsession gone wrong maybe? 



> EDIT: Why have they called Chaos "Desperado Chaos"? It sounds like something from a bad American action film XD


Desperado Chaos is FFI Chaos, I believe? Or is it another Chaos? Either way, its like a character alt xD


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I want a Dissidia gif set like you now.



Well all I did was find a youtube video I liked and put it in one of the gif makers thread in the request section. Before you know it you'll have one too.  



Terra Branford said:


> @Murakazu:
> I never said you couldn't win with her, I have won with her many a times. Just because a match can be won, doesn't mean she is a great character or even good, to play as.
> 
> I very much enjoy Tifa and as a fan of hers, I am disappointed. She's weak unless you pack on breakable accessories and fight against huge characters.
> ...



My personal opinion is I don't think any character in dissidia is weak. You just gotta know how they work and become more familiar with them. You have your opinion and I have mine so I think we can leave it at that.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

I shall do this. But for whom... the Emperor most likely.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm... I should try out Kain.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2011)

So this Quest thing will have some limits. I was testing it out the other day (though in Japanese!) and it seems to be exactly as it was described -- fanfiction.

Through thirty minutes of testing around with it, experimenting and whatnot, I found out some things. You can create dialouge and choose an icon to represent that dialouge.

Say I had unlocked an icon of Firion and typed the text: "I want a cookie" I could choose an icon to go besides the text. I then can make a quest like "Find Laguna!" or "Gathering 40 PP" (anything, I guess. Can't really read it) and then set up conditions. Such as battle requirements or battle bonuses. 

And I haven't figured it out yet, but I have been told you can have a very limited about of cutscenes too.... 



Murakazu said:


> My personal opinion is I don't think any character in dissidia is weak. You just gotta know how they work and become more familiar with them. You have your opinion and I have mine so I think we can leave it at that.


To be fair here Murakazu....you were the one who quoted my spoiler containing an brief explanation of Tifa's abilities, skills, strengths and my experience with her and then challenged my opinion by posting videos of Tifa winning a battle/s. You actually didn't really want to hear what I had to say...Just because I said she was weak, doesn't mean she's entirely useless. She has her flaws and quirks, just like all characters. This is in no way, me attacking your opinion nearly stating what's actually there. The characters have been built like this on purpose -- each with flaws and each with abilities that put them over another yet their flaw puts them under another. 

No and yes. You are correct in a way, but not entirely. There can be weak characters and they exist very much in this game. But you are right, it depends on how you utilize their abilities and manipulate their weaknesses into something to use against an opponent. 

Tifa is weak, but her speed and the amount of hits you can do in two button presses, is very useful against some characters such as Garland and other chunky characters. But her lack of physical damage is abundantly clear unless you train her to 70+ and equipped with all these breakable or non-breakable accessories. If this is the last method a player can use to make a character stronger (having to weigh them down with accessories) then he or she is a weak character.

This isn't really that bad, as there are some other weak characters with talents or abilities elsewhere that makes them great, its just how it is. Compare her strength to that of Vaan's punches and you see a vast difference. Compare her to that of Prishe's punches and you see a vast difference. Not only this, but Vaan isn't even a Fighter like Tifa and Prishe, yet he acculates more damage using that method of fighting.

And Prishe well, she's a beast! When you start off with her at a low level, she still does major damage and only gets stronger through leveling by a mass amount. I don't even have to have her equipped with anything to take down a level 27 Tifa at level 14...that's a big difference.

I certainly hope I didn't offend you. I was just posting my observations of her character, a character I had high expectations about and how...different she was from what she _should have been_.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

To be honest... The reason why Tifa's attacks aren't so physically powerful is because of how she's basically the only character in the game who can cancel her attacks. Except that she isn't just cancelling her attacks, but also teleporting behind her enemy. Add in her Blizzard/ra/ga magics, that are best used to leave "mines" on the battlefield and a bagillion ways to Wall Rush your opponent (which obviously means you're meant to knock opponent's into your Blizzaga mines for increased damage)... 

She isn't weak - she simply requires more skill than your typical character because she herself is a far more technical character. In a lot of ways, she's a fighting game's character in an RPG that wants to pretend it's a fighting game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> To be fair here Murakazu....you were the one who quoted my spoiler containing an brief explanation of Tifa's abilities, skills, strengths and my experience with her and then challenged my opinion by posting videos of Tifa winning a battle/s. You actually didn't really want to hear what I had to say...Just because I said she was weak, doesn't mean she's entirely useless. She has her flaws and quirks, just like all characters. This is in no way, me attacking your opinion nearly stating what's actually there. The characters have been built like this on purpose -- each with flaws and each with abilities that put them over another yet their flaw puts them under another.
> 
> No and yes. You are correct in a way, but not entirely. There can be weak characters and they exist very much in this game. But you are right, it depends on how you utilize their abilities and manipulate their weaknesses into something to use against an opponent.
> 
> ...



I get what your saying and I totally respect it. You didn't offend me in any way, we were just having a friendly debate is all. I guess since they gave Tifa the ability to use feints that they had to make her physically weak. If they gave her great physical power and feints then she would be godly. I find tifa very interesting because tifa forces you how to fight with her and not many fighting games force you how to use abilities and when to use them. All in all I'm pretty sure I will have fun with her.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

Hm.

Tifa sounds like an interesting character to play.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> To be honest... The reason why Tifa's attacks aren't so physically powerful is because of how she's basically the only character in the game who can cancel her attacks. Except that she isn't just cancelling her attacks, but also teleporting behind her enemy. Add in her Blizzard/ra/ga magics, that are best used to leave "mines" on the battlefield and a bagillion ways to Wall Rush your opponent (which obviously means you're meant to knock opponent's into your Blizzaga mines for increased damage)...
> 
> She isn't weak - she simply requires more skill than your typical character because she herself is a far more technical character. In a lot of ways, she's a fighting game's character in an RPG that wants to pretend it's a fighting game.



Its not that she requires more skill out of the player than the rest of the cast, its how she's built. If you look at each individual character, you can see that one or another, is weaker or stronger, than another character. Its not the matter of how _you_ play or the skill it takes to play her (though each character does require a certain patience and skill out of you), it comes down to her _overall design and attributes/stats that has been given to her_.

She's got her speed, blocking and attack build up on her side, a very forbidding attack if she had more "power" behind her. The reason she is weak, is because if they had made her as strong as Prishe or Vaan *and* gave her the build up attacks, she would basically be Death himself battling against another, creating a very difficult powerhouse character to which would be extremely hard to beat.

Oh yes, I have noticed her teleporting move as well. When did Tifa become a ninja? 



Murakazu said:


> I get what your saying and I totally respect it. You didn't offend me in any way, we were just having a friendly debate is all. I guess since they gave Tifa the ability to use feints that they had to make her physically weak. If they gave her great physical power and feints then she would be godly. I find tifa very interesting because tifa forces you how to fight with her and not many fighting games force you how to use abilities and when to use them. All in all I'm pretty sure I will have fun with her.



She's fairly interesting, for sure. I felt her style had been hacked for some reason. She is a fighter and to think...fighters should have a higher power than others, or at least higher than it is set in 012.

Her feint attacks would be a problem if she was stronger, but they drained _too much_ out of her. She's basically unbalanced with her attacks. Her BRV attacks are quiet strong, but her BRV (stealing?) attacks are too weak to keep up with the stress of battle, if that makes sense.

She takes too long to beat up the opponent to get her BRV up because they had made her way _too weak_. 

All her BRV dealing attacks are either dives or jump dives, it becomes a hazel because characters, any of them, can easily avoid her, like Yuna. Yuna has a higher attack dealing power and BRV stealing power....

========​
As much as I wish I could say it and I'm sure it'll be different for others, she's not that fun, different? Yes. The battles become too long because its a bit too hard to build up BRV, especially in the start of the game and up to level 25....



Noitora said:


> Hm.
> 
> Tifa sounds like an interesting character to play.



Interesting, yes. But not by much. Prishe is how Tifa should have been...Prishe deals a fair balance damage to her opponents as a Fighter, yet SE/Nomura/Whoever oddly didn't do this for Tifa....


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

I usually play the Emperor myself, spammed him so much I've ended up epic with his style, but fail with characters that have a little more rough and tumble. It'd be a nice change.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you mean a change in Emperor? I don't think his style changes much or anything was added to him but a few movies or a decrease and or increase of current abilities. Most of the older Dissidia characters was hacked in a lot of places...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder if there will be any changes to characters/summons in the US version...


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2011)

Not so far. They would have announced it by now when we are so close to the release date...

We just get everything Japan does. Cloud alts, Tifa alts, Cecil alts and I think Kain alts.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 14, 2011)

I take it this is the Ex Death method?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw6kjRopN9w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2011)

Piekage said:


> I take it this is the Ex Death method?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw6kjRopN9w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



That would be the one. Although I use gabranth personally because I don't have to worry about HP attacks and I just gotta prevent him from going into ex mode.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 15, 2011)

I meant, using a new character more so would be a nice change, not a change in the Emperor.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 15, 2011)

Eh, might pass this one up for the inevitable third game when more shit's added. Then again I heard this might be the last one, is that true?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2011)

Did you guys hear that you unlock the first Dissidia when completing the story? That's not like Square Enix at all!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Hirako said:


> Did you guys hear that you unlock the first Dissidia when completing the story? That's not like Square Enix at all!


 That doesn't sound like it could possibly be true.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 15, 2011)

How does that even make sense. Like, it unlocks the first story mode?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I read it as it unlocks the entire game. 

That has been done, but usually it's something like an original NES game or something that can fit inside of 15kb left over on a DVD.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

Hirako said:


> Did you guys hear that you unlock the first Dissidia when completing the story? That's not like Square Enix at all!



Yep, I heard that too. Beat the main game and the story of Dissidia is unlocked. I don't think it's the entire story, though - at least not all the Destiny Odysseys and I'm pretty sure Inward Chaos isn't in there, either.

Either way, I need to unlock Prishe and the Phantom Train level!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2011)

oh i meant the entire campaign.



> The biggest shocker in Duodecim came to me after completing the main campaign. Following the final battle, I was amazed to discover that the entire campaign from the original Dissidia is unlocked and it boasts all the improvements introduced through Duodecim. So you have no reason to go buy the original -- you're getting two games in one here.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh wow... That's awesome! I'm only on Chapter 2 so I've a long way to go yet.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW is that even possible to do?! if thats what it is then that's just awesome.
Getting Duodecim for sure, only few days to wait to get this gem


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2011)

Just watched the review on the site. I lol's when exdeath did his evil laugh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I guess I could get this.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't believe I actually repaid 20 dollars to buy the first game again digitally when I sold my original copy. 

Sucks to be me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

The World said:


> I can't believe I actually repaid 20 dollars to buy the first game again digitally when I sold my original copy.
> 
> Sucks to be me.


 You just suffered from what I like to call "The Final Fantasy Effect". 


You have to hold out on things like Final Fantasy games, especially when thinking about doing a re-purchase to replay the game. They always get remakes, re-releases, pricecuts, special promotions, collectors editions, International releases, and package deals.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

I take back my previous comment - there is a character in this game that sucks and his name is Vaan. I swear this game knows how badly he sucks against ranged characters, there can't be any other reason why a Sentinel Optional Boss would have to be Kuja or why there's a boss fight against Kefka - both that're practically impossible to win. I mean, every other close-range specialist character at least has a damn dash attack of somekind. Vaan has nothing like that. The guy's a complete waste of space. Both Kefka and Kuja, especially Kuja, can dodge anything he's got.

I can't beat either of them. Without some way to close the gap, without stupidly-easy-to-dodge HP Attacks, I don't even know how I'm going to get past this. It's not even fun any more, it's just downright frustrating. Vaan is absolutely useless in my hands and the game just isn't giving me a damn break.

Ugh.

*edit ;;* Scratch that, just beat Kefka after the eleventibillionth try. Vaan's chapter still can't end soon enough, though.


----------



## Judas (Mar 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I take back my previous comment - there is a character in this game that sucks and his name is Vaan. I swear this game knows how badly he sucks against ranged characters, there can't be any other reason why a Sentinel Optional Boss would have to be Kuja or why there's a boss fight against Kefka - both that're practically impossible to win. I mean, every other close-range specialist character at least has a damn dash attack of somekind. Vaan has nothing like that. The guy's a complete waste of space. Both Kefka and Kuja, especially Kuja, can dodge anything he's got.
> 
> I can't beat either of them. Without some way to close the gap, without stupidly-easy-to-dodge HP Attacks, I don't even know how I'm going to get past this. It's not even fun any more, it's just downright frustrating. Vaan is absolutely useless in my hands and the game just isn't giving me a damn break.
> 
> Ugh.



Vaan is trash. This is new?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Vaan is trash. This is new?



It's not that he's trash, it's that he sucks against ranged opponents. He has no way to close the gap without dashing forward, which is obviously dangerous, and all of his HP Attacks are easy to dodge - it's not just the CPU being crazy accurate, it was no different when I was fighting the Manikin of him...

He's likely pretty good against any close-range fighter not called Jecht, but still.


----------



## Judas (Mar 15, 2011)

So basically, you have to wait for openings and slowly work your way into a ranged characters face?




Food for Ultimecia.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

Kuja is a nightmare for Vaan... D:


----------



## Judas (Mar 15, 2011)

I would ask if he's any good against Kefka since he tends to open up almost all of his combos with Wiggly Wobbly Firaga, but seeing your previous post stopped me.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> I would ask if he's any good against Kefka since he tends to open up almost all of his combos with Wiggly Wobbly Firaga, but seeing your previous post stopped me.



He ain't so bad against Kefka, but that's more because of Kefka's unpredictable spells being as much a hindrance to him as they are a boon. I think Vaan's weaknesses could be easily covered by an Assist, but obviously the game wasn't going to give me one until _after_ that specific map.


----------



## Judas (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol, speaking of assists. Squall players can now rejoice.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

Seriously, what is it with this game? In Lightning's chapter, she pretty much only ever fought Manikins of herself. In Vaan's chapter, all I'm fighting are Vaan's, Kefka's and Kuja's!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2011)

Question to those who imported the game, is there an english subtitle option on the asian version at play-asia.com?


----------



## Judas (Mar 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Seriously, what is it with this game? In Lightning's chapter, she pretty much only ever fought Manikins of herself. In Vaan's chapter, all I'm fighting are Vaan's, Kefka's and Kuja's!



Repeat until insanity

I just want to compete in tourney's with my friends and neighbors. The story itself is sub-par.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

Woo! Laguna's Chapter!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

Am I doing something wrong with the Magic Pot thing? I'm doing it with Yuna against Gabranth and she's only getting enough EXP each time to level up twice.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't played 012 yet, but what do you mean about the Magic Pot thing?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

I managed to get it to work in the end, but only against ExDeath and it only got me enough EXP to increase thirty levels... The main problem with ExDeath seems to be that the guy is really shy when it comes to Bravery attacks... He's simply happier to spam HP Attacks.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 15, 2011)

Isn't it dependent on the behavior?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 15, 2011)

The behaviour needs to be Survivor.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It's not that he's trash, it's that he sucks against ranged opponents. He has no way to close the gap without dashing forward, which is obviously dangerous, and all of his HP Attacks are easy to dodge - it's not just the CPU being crazy accurate, it was no different when I was fighting the Manikin of him...
> 
> He's likely pretty good against any close-range fighter not called Jecht, but still.



Hmm...that is weird. What level is your Vaan? I thought he handled very well against ranged opponents, especially for his speed and strength. 

The only character I had a problem beating Vaan with, was Garland. (or was it Golbeza? Can't remember which big blue dude it was xD)


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

Noitora said:


> The behaviour needs to be Survivor.



Didn't know that, thanks. 



Terra Branford said:


> Hmm...that is weird. What level is your Vaan? I thought he handled very well against ranged opponents, especially for his speed and strength.
> 
> The only character I had a problem beating Vaan with, was Garland. (or was it Golbeza? Can't remember which big blue dude it was xD)



Vaan was Level 8.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Vaan was Level 8.


Don't sulk! :3 Where are you with Vaan, if I may ask?

Hmm...I think all the characters seem to only get better and better around 15-20. My Vaan is a really good range fighter. I can smite characters who are pretty far ahead of me. And the Earth Punch, that goes really far. And the fire circle where you rush through it, is very useful for air fights xD


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

I've beaten Vaan's Odyssey, so there's no need for me to do THAT ever again. I'm just about to wrap up Laguna's. Oh, I've had so much fun with him.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, I see. >.< I thought you weren't finished with him yet.

I decided to beat the game with Yuna. It was incredibly easy to do so xD


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

Yuna is godly.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree! I have never lost a match with or even come close to that. Her Aeons are really strong and they go fast and very far xD


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2011)

*is busy trashing Arcade - Hard with Yuna*

She's sooooo strong... 

*edit ;;* Oh, and Lightning is crazy strong when you can get Flourish of Steel and Army of One. The latter is easy to dodge, but'll crush anything it hits, and the former just looks bitchin'.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15yhrLXrZW0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb2OuJQX7TI[/YOUTUBE]

Can anyone tell who is voicing them?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 18, 2011)

Is Zack in this game?

-LS-


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 18, 2011)

No.

Why need another character that would probably play the same as Cloud?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 18, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> No.
> 
> Why need another character that would probably play the same as Cloud?



As an alternate outfit for Cloud just for Zack fans as me ;D

-LS-


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 18, 2011)

Not that one too, sadly.

Man, I can't wait for this game. I can't wait to kick somebody else's ass with my Jecht.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

I was playing this a little last night. Man I got my ass kicked so bad by that fucking Onion Knight. He just kept locking me up spamming this move that hits 10000000 times.

WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 18, 2011)

Not fair Dammit! I want my copy already.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was playing this a little last night. Man I got my ass kicked so bad by that fucking Onion Knight. He just kept locking me up spamming this move that hits 10000000 times.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!



Yeah, some attacks are just retarded... Like the Cloud of Darkness's weird tentacle attack that surrounds her like a sphere that doesn't look like it can be broken through.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah I really don't get it. I might try to figure the game out or something, it did take 30 minutes to copy to my sd card. 

But I want to play some cool games first.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't believe they hacked the DEMO. I was really hoping that wouldn't happen...

Have you guys heard Gil's voice yet? I don't think its his actor from FF12. 

EDIT:

So...it turns out a few Target stores and Europe is selling the game early, supposedly, not that it has been hacked or modded. I don't know if this is allowed, but my uncle said he just bought a Dissidia game (might be the first game lol) for me and I was "No! I don't think the stores are allowed to sell the games!" I hope he doesn't get in trouble... >.<

But my friends say they are allowed to. I still think they aren't allowed because that defeats the purpose of having a release date... This same thing happened when Halo: Reach was released :0


----------



## Stroev (Mar 19, 2011)

Desperado up in this bitch


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 19, 2011)

Didn't someone ask about the difference between Desperado and Chaos? If so, here is something you might enjoy. Keep in my though, it contains major spoilers. 

_(There's actually a story behind Desperado.)_

*Spoiler*: __ 



After the 12th Cycle, Cid saw how Cosmos protected her Warriors and decided to help the forces of Harmony beat Chaos. Doing so he helped teleport them away after the 13th cycle because he was merged with Chaos.

Shinryu was pissed with this because Cid was given immortality by him and in exchange Shinryu would be given the power, experiences and memories of the summoned warriors. No more summoned warriors = less power.

Because of this Shinryu and Chaos after the 13th cycle decided to form a pact to get revenge on Cid. The pact was simple: Shinryu wanted the same thing and in turn Chaos would gain more power.

During the 18th cycle, Chaos went berserk and lost his mind because he was the one who ended up losing each and every time after 013. After the 18th, that was basically it. Chaos decimated everyone: His own soldiers AND the Soldiers of Cosmos.

Feral/Desperado Chaos is the berserk form of Chaos that was sealed away by Cid of the Lufaine. However the green (manikin) Feral Chaos is just a mere shadow of the power (only has 60k-ish HP) and the real one(120k+ HP) is sealed at the Volcano by the Citadel of Trials or something along those lines.

At the 20th Cycle, Chaos basically went to slay Cosmos herself but Cid managed to save Cosmos' power and seal her in the Cavern of the Earth near Melmond.

At this point Chaos had nothing else to do so he went against his own creators and Shinryu and challenged Shinryu. Cid then sealed the northern continent away to make sure Shinryu and Chaos could not touch him or Cosmos.

I don't think it's really said what happened afterwards. You don't see or fight Shinryu obviously so it's assumed that Chaos beat Shinryu. However you can go to Shinryu's cave which is ten floors deep and has awards and items (Can't remember what it was now).

Cosmos herself basically ran out of power to summon soldiers which is why she ended up being 'kept safe' in the Cavern of the Earth. In fact it's implied that Confessions of the Creator is basically the aftermath of the 20th cycle and there's nothing left but the moogles and the Manikins. It's also implied that the five characters that you choose to play as are summoned through Cid this time around to stop Chaos once and for all.

Not much of this is said in the Character profiles: However it does say that CID is the Great Will (retconning that we were in Dissidia) and explains the relationship between Cosmos, Chaos, Cid and Shinryu slightly but not as much as Confessions.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm confused by all this Cycle stuff - it's all over the place. Wasn't the first Dissidia the 13th cycle, with Duodecim being the 12th? I wonder if this means the next game will be based on the 18th cycle, then.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 19, 2011)

Wait how was the first retconned again, been a while since I played.

Also what role did Shinryu have? Could have sworn it was something just as powerful...


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't get how there is a 18th war either...maybe it was a mistranslation? The guy/girl who did it did say it was re-arranged. >.<


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 20, 2011)

This talk about Dissidia having "cycles" is just going to fuel for more Dissidia sequels.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2011)

The Cycles were always there, but SE and Nomura stated a lot there was _only _13 wars and the final, the 13th, was the battle they finally won.... 

I suppose like usual, they decided to ret-con it for the purpose of milking creating more games?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 20, 2011)

They can and they will.


----------



## rozzalina (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm getting 012 next Friday and I can't wait!  By the way, what's the difference between the standard edition and the legacy edition?



Lyra said:


> Yeah, although I think the only things that're transferred are what you've bought in the PP Catalogue. But that's fine, really.



That'd be quite useful imo :3 Are levels transferred too?



			
				Terra Branford said:
			
		

> Desperado Chaos is FFI Chaos, I believe? Or is it another Chaos? Either way, its like a character alt xD



I see... So he looks different  to the Chaos in DFF then?



Hirako said:


> Did you guys hear that you unlock the first Dissidia when completing the story? That's not like Square Enix at all!



*nods* Yeah, I heard about this a while ago and I thought it was an amazing idea.


----------



## Judas (Mar 20, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> I'm getting 012 next Friday and I can't wait!  By the way, what's the difference between the standard edition and the legacy edition?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 20, 2011)

My game arrives in 5 days. Can't wait.

I bought the legacy edition.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 20, 2011)

> I see... So he looks different to the Chaos in DFF then?


Yup, really different. And by golly-gee...his HP and BRV stat is gigantic!


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, I been playing the game ever since the 6th and I enjoyed it a lot. I main Vaan, Kain and Squall.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm curious about this prize you get for beating Preset Arcade on Hard, but Gabranth is ridiculous. All he ever does is block. That's all he ever does.

1. Block everything.
2. Fill EX Gauge.
3. Use EX Mode.
4. Block everything, then use HP Attack.
5. EX Burst.
6. Repeat a billion times.
7. ???
8. Profit!

Surely there's got to be a way to break damn turtles?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 20, 2011)

The Emperors Starfall.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 21, 2011)

There are a lot of HP attacks that break defenses.

Emperor's Starfall is so damn slow that you'll get hit first before getting it land. Unless it was tweaked in 012, but I still doubt it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2011)

If you are talking about the giant orange and white energy balls that he shoots out and follow you, then nopes. They are still really slow, but the chances of being hit by one has increased only because of how he uses it now.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 21, 2011)

Starfall is amazing if used right. Emperor is all about tactics and placing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Starfall is amazing if used right. Emperor is all about tactics and placing.


Yup.

When battling him, he always plans his attacks pretty well. He uses this this attack where he creates a circle piece of magic and can fire it whenever he wants. And if you get stuck in the ground by his magic, he uses a timed combo on you. xD

(sorry if I was confusing there...I have no idea what his moves are called. I only played him once lol)

Emperor, Terra, Firion and Garland are the only ones who offer a pretty decent fight.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 21, 2011)

Terra can be such a pain.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Terra can be such a pain.



In a good way, right? pek

She's just so...awesome :33


----------



## Noitora (Mar 21, 2011)

She is lovely.

But I hate fighting her.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2011)

Noitora said:


> She is lovely.
> 
> But I hate fighting her.



she is the most lovely :3

Hate...in a "she's too hard and awesome to beat" way, right?


----------



## Judas (Mar 21, 2011)

What change did Terra under-go in the game?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 21, 2011)

She is difficult for the Emperor due to her magic ability, I just use a different tactic for her. But I hate fighting her because she is too lovely and I can't bring myself to harm her.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> What change did Terra under-go in the game?



Two of her magical abilities have been cut down. Three other abilities don't work as well, her range has shifted oh...but her ground fire was given a better timing or whatever they are called.

So basically...nothing. :/



Noitora said:


> She is difficult for the Emperor due to her magic ability, I just use a different tactic for her. *But I hate fighting her because she is too lovely and I can't bring myself to harm her.*


Oh, I can understand that!


----------



## Judas (Mar 21, 2011)

I heard that Jecht has a ground Triumphant Grasp...is this true?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 21, 2011)

Garland's Flare HP attack is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

I totally deleted the game off my card. I hated it.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2011)

Yuna is godly in-game and Laguna is godly in-cutscene.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey has anyone got the demo or prologue? You got Aerith as an assist when you purchased the prologue in japan tough not sure how that will be in the western market.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey has anyone got the demo or prologue? You got Aerith as an assist when you purchased the prologue in japan tough not sure how that will be in the western market.



Same thing, yeah.


----------



## Judas (Mar 21, 2011)

All I care about is a ground Triumphant Grasp.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 21, 2011)

I got the prologue and I've been playing it today. I just gotta know, why the fuck do you have to beat 30 enemies in arcade hard!?

It went from 5 enemies in normal to 30 on hard!?

So far I've completed Lightning and Kain....


----------



## rozzalina (Mar 21, 2011)

Thankyou 



Terra Branford said:


> Yup, really different. And by golly-gee...his HP and BRV stat is gigantic!



What, even more than what it was in the first game?!  Jeez...


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm. So I beat the main game and I actually like the explanation given. I'm not sure I'm happy with how short the game was, but then again I played the original Japanese Dissidia - and that one pretty much forced you to beat everyone's story before you could move on - so the comparison isn't particularly fair.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 21, 2011)

Going through the story in English is much better. The story's not bad and I like the explainations for the Manikins. That said, I still think the original characters were under-utilized, and that the focus in the ads on Terra, Cloud and Tidus being evil was pointless. Still not done with the story though. Also, wierd thing to comment on, but it was wierd hearing Yuna call Tidus by name. This is just having played through X and X-2 a few weeks ago, and I had to put up with Square dancing around the subject, to the point where I commented to myself "Wow she knows his name."


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2011)

Actually, the whole things about Terra, Cloud and Tidus... You should check the reports.

I'm unlocking Gilgamesh with a Level 1 Bartz.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Actually, the whole things about Terra, Cloud and Tidus... You should check the reports.
> 
> I'm unlocking Gilgamesh with a Level 1 Bartz.



We know about the reports. We already said that. But Terra appears once overall and I've only seen Cloud once. This doesn't count for anything...they still appear as cameos in the story but playable through othermodes :/


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 21, 2011)

I seriously can't get over the fact that the first Dissidia is also in 012.

It's like I was trolled for having worked-up 200+ hours in the first Dissidia only to do it all over again.

I don't know. Until I get the game and confirm this, I'm just saying stuff.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2011)

It flows quite nicely, actually. I like how they let you keep your level, but also provide bonuses for keeping under the level limit.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I seriously can't get over the fact that the first Dissidia is also in 012.
> 
> It's like I was trolled for having worked-up 200+ hours in the first Dissidia only to do it all over again.
> 
> I don't know. Until I get the game and confirm this, I'm just saying stuff.



The time you put into the first Dissidia can be transferred over to 012. I believe the hours as well as the levels, will go with the file as well


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit, that's awesome. Now I don't have to fret over it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2011)

xD

I do believe it allows it. It says it transfers your LD (last dissidia) game data over with the levels, time, items and abilities but changes the story to fit the new battle mode. 
I can check and get back to you. I saw Transfer in the English game last night >.>

I remember it asks you at the start of the game if you wanted to transfer your file over, I said no...

*goes to check*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 22, 2011)

Get back to me, then. I'm still contemplating whether it's worth the purchase.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 22, 2011)

Colour me depressed - I lost my save-file from Dissidia.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

Ah so the transferring over is worth it?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Ah so the transferring over is worth it?



It transfers everything over, but asks you if you want to keep your levels and AP, or start from scratch. I'll have to check if starting from scratch means you lose out on Duodecim-exclusive attacks and abilities, though.


----------



## Judas (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO5ueqrjpA4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I would assume Sephiroth now has less frames on the startup on some moves and the CoD assist looks like it can be beastly if applied correctly.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 23, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It transfers everything over, but asks you if you want to keep your levels and AP, or start from scratch. I'll have to check if starting from scratch means you lose out on Duodecim-exclusive attacks and abilities, though.


As long as there's a good way of grinding for AP since it's easy to max out levels because the Ex-Death method still works, apparently.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 23, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It transfers everything over, but asks you if you want to keep your levels and AP, or start from scratch. I'll have to check if starting from scratch means you lose out on Duodecim-exclusive attacks and abilities, though.



Please do if you can 

Also in Dissidia, what is the best method of setting up a character to take alot of bravery in each attack, or is it never too high for the player. Was playing Dissidia 1 with Cecil, the enemy hits me and takes about 200 bravery (maybe), I return fire and take less. 

Is it gear?


----------



## Piekage (Mar 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Please do if you can
> 
> Also in Dissidia, what is the best method of setting up a character to take alot of bravery in each attack, or is it never too high for the player. Was playing Dissidia 1 with Cecil, the enemy hits me and takes about 200 bravery (maybe), I return fire and take less.
> 
> Is it gear?



Most likely your equips. The computer's also a cheating bastard though, so don't leave that option out.

Finished Senario 012. I liked the story. Other then my main gripe that I stated to death, I have no real problems with it other then it's length. I like that it explained what Manikins were better, that Manikins were actually important and why the villains didn't just use a shit load in 013, that it essentially confirmed Dissidia as canon, and the characters. I actually kinda like Vaan in this, and I especially liked Laguna and Kain in this. Kain's voice is just pure audible aweomeness, and it's great seeing Laguna again.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 24, 2011)

I just hate how the other warriors does not get enough screen time in 012 =/


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I just hate how the other warriors does not get enough screen time in 012 =/



I hate it as well. It wouldn't have been so bad if they actually gave story play time as the other warriors, but they didn't. 

They could have done it. Its not like they saved story space to make a good story, because the story still sucks! >.<


----------



## Piekage (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, just confirming if you transfer your levels from Dissidia over you get the new abilities.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I hate it as well. It wouldn't have been so bad if they actually gave story play time as the other warriors, but they didn't.
> 
> They could have done it. Its not like they saved story space to make a good story, because the story still sucks! >.<


 So some characters will not be playable on the story mode? That sucks!

I just finished Kain's first chapter and he is bad ass! Him and Laguna are my favorites so far.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Get back to me, then. I'm still contemplating whether it's worth the purchase.



I would like to know this as well. Too many other PSP games to get, so this game needs high recommendation.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I would like to know this as well. Too many other PSP games to get, so this game needs high recommendation.



Did you like the first one? If so than I say it's a good purchase. The extra characters are a very nice addition, and if you missed the first game you can unlock it anyway via story completion. The 30 dollar price tag compliments a worthy purchase as well.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah I enjoyed the first.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2011)

I read that you have to buy and beat Dissidia Prologue before you can unlock Prishe and Gilgamesh. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I read that you have to buy and beat Dissidia Prologue before you can unlock Prishe and Gilgamesh. Anyone know if this is true?



Nah. All you have to do is complete the battle reports. There are secrete ones that unlock Gil and Prish.

At least...my friends didn't buy the demo and they have unlocked them


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Terra. I will probably buy the demo just to get Aerith.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Thanks Terra. I will probably buy the demo just to get Aerith.



You're welcome. 

You might want to look up how to get Aerith when you have the demo first. I still don't know how to do it and I heard from a lot of people, it messes up a lot :/


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

Who the hell came up with the idea of making players complete the whole 013 story AGAIN?  Smh.

Also Tifa looked extremely weak at low levels (her story) with her range, even if I only use melee chars in general. Though maybe it's just me.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Who the hell came up with the idea of making players complete the whole 013 story AGAIN?  Smh.
> 
> Also Tifa looked extremely weak at low levels (her story) with her range, even if I only use melee chars in general. Though maybe it's just me.



They wanted to make the 013 war have 012's battle/board system...I think it was a waste. They could have used it to make their dry, horrible story better. Oh well. It is a fighting game. xD

She is extremely weak at low levels, though around 30+ she starts to become a little stronger. The only way to utilize her full potential is equipping her with breakable accessories that increase ATK/BRV during one match :/


----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2011)

Tifa is weak? I thought she was the strongest of the 6 that you play with in the story mode..


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2011)

Hirako said:


> Tifa is weak? I thought she *was the strongest of the 6* that you play with in the story mode..



Six? You mean...5, right? Or am I missing a character?  

Anyways, that would go to Vaan and Lightning. Lightning is a powerhouse, as I always knew she would be and Vaan builds up BRV very well and his attack power is very high, which also increases BRV.

The last would be Yuna and Kain. 

Unless you mean Prishe and Gil? If so, then Prishe is the strongest


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 25, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Six? You mean...5, right? Or am I missing a character?



Ya forgot laguna there. Ah, it happens.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, no, I knew he was in it. I just didn't include him in the "who is the strongest" list. I guess I just miscounted the characters. Laguna, Yuna, Vaan, Tifa, Lightning and Kain.

Yup, I just miscounted


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a bit disappointed with Tifa early on, just don't like her brave attacks much. Yuna though? Shockingly badass.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with Tifa early on, just don't like her brave attacks much. Yuna though? Shockingly badass.



That's how I felt about her too... 

And by gods, Yuna is just a beast. I was surprised by her and Vaan's awesomeness. Should have expected the epic of Yuna would be revealed in Dissidia xD


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 26, 2011)

I play Team battles on these custom settings, it makes leveling so fast. Each person gets exp for every fight, It's almost pointless to not do it that way.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2011)

I tried Team Battle once on the Japanese game, but I haven't tried it on English yet. I was busy focusing on the Battle Reports hoping more would be there. I'm gonna check that out tomorrow to level up my Kain and Tifa. 

Does anyone know if this Dissidia still allows you to record your game plays to upload? I would like to record some of mine but can't seem to find out how. xD


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

No idea.

Also, Braska_Hextor is my PSN, I think thats what you'd use to fight online with.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 26, 2011)

For once, I wish there were cheats to use... The DLC outfits have to be in the game itself, right? I'd really like to use them, but nobody has bothered to put out cheat codes that unlock them. I didn't want to buy the Legacy Edition of Duodecim, but now I'm thinking I really should've now that I'm missing out on two of the three outfits I actually wanted.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought the Legacy Edition for the same price as the regular one was sold for.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 26, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I bought the Legacy Edition for the same price as the regular one was sold for.



I couldn't find the Legacy Edition in any of the shops I went to, so I just bought the normal one... 

Bad choice, really.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah, I preordered it. Sorry Lyra.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 26, 2011)

^ Nice avatar. May I know where it's from?


----------



## Piekage (Mar 26, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I tried Team Battle once on the Japanese game, but I haven't tried it on English yet. I was busy focusing on the Battle Reports hoping more would be there. I'm gonna check that out tomorrow to level up my Kain and Tifa.
> 
> Does anyone know if this Dissidia still allows you to record your game plays to upload? I would like to record some of mine but can't seem to find out how. xD



It does. You gotta go to the options to allow it.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 26, 2011)

How is Tifa's breast physics, by the way?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

I found it on the website, Safebooru, simply going through hundreds of Tifa pictures.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 26, 2011)

Does anyone have any tips for level grinding?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> How is Tifa's breast physics, by the way?



Its not a dramatic breast bounce like they do in the dead or alive games, but you can clearly see them move during the long intros before a fight.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 26, 2011)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Does anyone have any tips for level grinding?


Do the Ex-Death method. Do a quick battle, set Ex-Death's level to 100 and beat the shit out of him.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw6kjRopN9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2011)

(Tifa's jugs won't stop moving even if she sits still....Its weird.)



Piekage said:


> It does. You gotta go to the options to allow it.



Oh. I couldn't find it last night. *goes to look*

Thank you!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm having difficulty making gil, anyone got any tips?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I'm having difficulty making gil, anyone got any tips?



Did you ever get that Silver Statue thing? It's worth 25'000 Gil and I've no idea whether it's meant for anything or not. All I know is you can trade a bunch of Silver Statues for a Gold Statue, so I guess those items really are just for a buttload of cash.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Did you ever get that Silver Statue thing? It's worth 25'000 Gil and I've no idea whether it's meant for anything or not. All I know is you can trade a bunch of Silver Statues for a Gold Statue, so I guess those items really are just for a buttload of cash.



Silver statue? How do you get that?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2011)

You can replay levels to open old chests for Gil as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> You can replay levels to open old chests for Gil as well.



Geez, why didn't I think of that? That would be one way, yes.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

Plus I think spamming battles gets you cash?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Geez, why didn't I think of that? That would be one way, yes.



I can't tell if you are being sarcastic...


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

Terra <3


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2011)

Actually, spamming battles has earned me 6000+ Gil with Yuna and Vaan. 


Noitora said:


> Terra <3



Noitora <3 ...?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I can't tell if you are being sarcastic...



No, no I really meant that. I really can't believe I didn't think of that yet.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> No, no I really meant that. I really can't believe I didn't think of that yet.



Oh, okay. It is hard for me to tell if people are being sarcastic on the internet xD

You can also reopen world map chests, I do believe. Rossetta Stones will sell for a lot, or you can keep creating accessories to sell


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh, okay. It is hard for me to tell if people are being sarcastic on the internet xD
> 
> You can also reopen world map chests, I do believe. Rossetta Stones will sell for a lot, or you can keep creating accessories to sell



Alright, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Alright, thanks for the tips.



You are very welcome, Murakazu! 

Awesome Tifa set by the way! You too Noitora! :33


----------



## Velocity (Mar 26, 2011)

I was bored, as evidenced by the way I didn't include any HP Attacks... 

*Character:* Rydia
*Game:* Final Fantasy IV
*Style:* Described as a *Mage Summoner*, Rydia's combat style combines Black Magic used for Bravery Attacks and summoning Eidolons to battle for HP Attacks. Black Magic can be charged to two additional levels by holding down the Circle button for a set amount of time, which also grants an additional effect.


*Spoiler*: _Bravery Attacks ._ 



*Fire* - If used on the ground, a ball of fire races across it towards the opponent. If used in the air, the ball of fire is slower but tracks the opponent. Charging increases the size, speed and strength of the fireballs.
*Blizzard - *Quickly fires a chunk of ice at the opponent that slams them into the ground. Charging increases the size of the ice and leaves ice mines that explode on contact when the attack misses.
*Thunder - *Conjure several lightning bolts over opponent's head. Persists after being cast, even if Rydia sustains damage. Charging increases damage dealt and initiates a Chase Sequence on the final hit.
*Drain*_ - _Drains an amount of HP, with the amount drained increasing dependant on the length of time charged.
*Quake*- Only useable on the ground; has large area of effect centered on Rydia. Charging increases the strength of the spell and initiates a Chase Sequence.
*Warp - *Teleports Rydia directly above her opponent. Does no damage. Charging causes a shockwave that inflicts Wall Rush damage.*
Stop* - The opponent is paralysed for a short period of time. Charging increases that length of time.Does no damage.
*Bio - *Fire a cloud of toxins that poisons the opponent, causing Brave damage over time for fifteen seconds. Charging increases the speed and tracking of the cloud.*
Break - *Low chance to instantly Break opponent. Charging increases this chance.
*Tornado -* Draws in opponents with a mighty twister and deals multiple hits. Charging increases the number of hits and also inflicts Wall Rush damage.
*Meteor - *Summons several fireballs to slam around the enemy. Charging initially increases the number of fireballs, but a full charge summons one giant fireball that causes immense damage and inflicts Defense Crush.




*EX Mode:* Called "_The Gathering_", Rydia's EX Mode allows the use of all Black Magic at its strongest without needing to charge. In addition, the opponent cannot use their Summonstone during Rydia's EX Mode.

*EX Burst:* The player must correctly input the commands shown. If they fail, Rydia uses "Thunderstorm" and bombards the opponent with hailstones and bolts of lightning. If they succeed, Rydia uses "Holy Burst" and summons the Mist Dragon to attack the opponent with its Radiant Breath attack.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> You are very welcome, Murakazu!
> 
> Awesome Tifa set by the way! You too Noitora! :33



Thanks terra. I had to relearn how to make gifs beause I haven't made one in 2 years and that tifa one is the first one I made since. 

As I told you before Noitora, I'm lovin your set too.:33


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I tried Team Battle once on the Japanese game, but I haven't tried it on English yet. I was busy focusing on the Battle Reports hoping more would be there. I'm gonna check that out tomorrow to level up my Kain and Tifa.
> 
> Does anyone know if this Dissidia still allows you to record your game plays to upload? I would like to record some of mine but can't seem to find out how. xD



Press Square during the battle's ending sequence and it'll record your battle.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Quick question guys, if they were to make a 3rd Dissidia who would you want to be in it?

My picks:

Barret
Celes
Balthier
Seymore
Snow
Rydia

Unfortunately the games we're probably not going see any more characters drafted from include Final Fantasy 3, 5, and 12 because pratically all the characters are able to have the same abilities and with the inclusion of Gilgamesh they have all the big names from 5.

If they make a third game they'll probably skip out on Barret to add Aeris because they've already made a character model for her they can use in a future game. I think Barret would make way more interesting an addition though. It'd give him a chance to make a beefy mid-long range character

My wish list is already looking bad. I still got high hopes for Rydia.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2011)

@strongarm85:

Hmm...something different.

*Final Fantasy VI:*

Edgar! He would offer a completely different fighting style and add a unque character to the roster. 

The player would have so much to pick from! Either from his Tools, his swords, his spears or his magical attacks. And SE could even add a twist and make it so you could switch to Sabin as well!

But if they didn't pick Edgar, Celes would be a great next. 
*
Final Fantasy V:*

Faris.

People say she would be like Buntz, but that's just wrong. She could and can be different than Buntz. She doesn't have to be a mime, ya know 
*
Final Fantasy IV:*

I don't know...either Edge or Rydia. They were my favorites in the game and to me, were the best in battle.

Either would be awesome...
*
Final Fantasy IX:*

Eiko or Beatrix! Eiko instantly became my favorite. At first, the characters were "eh" and I had no problem with them. Actually, I like all the characters. But I wanted a favorite and I found it in Eiko.

But if they couldn't do Eiko, Beatrix would be a great pick!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh god how awesome would it be if Noctis is a DLC character for Dissidia Duodecim 

The warriors would be facing someone who can't get touched =D


----------



## Piekage (Mar 27, 2011)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Does anyone have any tips for level grinding?



Another method I found, edit the rules in your favor. Go to Data Config, then Original Rules, then edit one of the rule sets like so; Initial Stage Bravery maxed, Critical Hit Rate maxed, Critical Damage maxed, EX Core Appearance Rate maxed, EX Core Absorption maxed.

And make sure your battle rules is set to your custom one against LV 100 max difficulty folk. What this does is increase the critical hit odds enough to actually allow you to damage you opponent's Brave. Since the CPU is max level it doesn't gain anything from this at all. The EX Cores appear a lot more frequently and a single one fills up the gauge. Then every EX Burst you use does a decent amount of damage, and if your opponent tags you, you can EX Revenge out of it before you die. 

This method is kinda slow, but you can jump 20 levels in a single battle easy, and even more so with EXP mods and stuff equiped.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 27, 2011)

Crysis 2 Limited Edition or Dissidia: Legacy edition? The choices. Ugh.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 27, 2011)

Dissidia Legacy Edition easily.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2011)

Ice said:


> Crysis 2 Limited Edition or Dissidia: Legacy edition? The choices. Ugh.



Maybe I can help with what I think...?

*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't think Legacy Edition will be available much longer, so if you really want to have it, I say get that first.

But looking at it from a point of "which lasts longer and which is better" I wouldn't exactly go with Dissidia 012 after playing it. :/

Its fun, yes. Its way better in those terms than the old, yes. But the story and the "no story as older characters" makes it less worth it.




But you should do as you see fit. Maybe you should ask others who bought what they think? :3


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm undefeated with Laguna by the way.

He basically hard counters most of the spell casters in the game.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe I can help with what I think...?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



How could you suggest a generic FPS game over this? I mean, seriously, that's just ridiculous.

You've really got to stop whining about the lack of Destiny Odysseys for the older characters, as well - it was explained in-game why they're out of commission and the story in Duodecim is actually a lot better than the one in Dissidia. The characters aren't just wandering around aimlessly like they were in Dissidia, they actually had a goal and they actually _achieved_ something.

Geeze... I know, let's complain because Square Enix decided a focused story about six characters would be better than an unfocused mess about sixteen. Sure, it would've been nice to be able to play with the other ten in 012, but do you have any idea how _boring_ it would be for each of their very short stories to end with Kain putting them to "sleep"?

I don't even get how you can complain about the story. Dissidia just involved the characters fighting their counterpart a few times, end of story. Duodecim involved the flood of Manikins, Warriors of Chaos helping the Warriors of Cosmos and the desperate struggle of the six remaining Warriors of Cosmos as they went on a suicide mission to ensure the next Cycle would end with their friends as the victors.

Your entire argument against Duodecim is pointless when you remember the whole of Dissidia is included in the game as well. You get _everything_, so what could possibly ever make you suggest a crappy FPS over this?


----------



## Lupin (Mar 27, 2011)

Multiplayer . Sure, Dissidia is fun and all. But I can't exactly play with people online? I enjoyed the original Crysis actually. But Duodecim looks great as well. I'm tempted to get both, but I don't have the money at hand currently.

But yeah, I decided to get Legacy after all. Seems like the Legacy version had more perks compared to the LE version of Crysis.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 27, 2011)

You can play with them "online" with ad-hoc party.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm improving with WoL,  may main him.

Battle online hmmmm!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm totally gonna get Ad Hoc Party working soon, so I can fight some folks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wondering, has anyone used RPG mode?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 27, 2011)

^ not yet...


Does anyone know when you get the MagicPotAUTO summon?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2011)

I hate RPG mode.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2011)

And since I have wireless, do I need Ad Hoc?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I hate RPG mode.



I gotta say, I don't like it either. It leaves me very unfulfilled. All the moves my character was doing was automatic and it just sat wrong with me. I guess if you suck at fighting then its good but thats about it. 

Edit: @Noitora From what I read on wikipedia you gotta connect your ps3 and modem with a wired connection. The wireless connection is used as a server for the psp. Honestly I still don't get it so heres the wiki page if you wanna look through it.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2011)

How confusing


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2011)

Noitora said:


> How confusing



My thoughts exactly. Who the fuck thinks of shit like this!? Never any clear cut instructions...


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2011)

I know what you mean. All a method to get more money!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2011)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> ^ not yet...
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when you get the MagicPotAUTO summon?



During Laguna's Destiny Odyssey. You can buy the manual one outside the dungeon that has the Auto one. I prefer the Manual one myself, though.


----------



## Judas (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone have any new favorite characters? If so, who and why?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2011)

^ This probably won't come as a surprise to some but for me its tifa. Sure she isn't as strong as the rest of the new characters but when I feint my opponent when they commit to an attack my adrenaline just shoots through the roof when I punish them.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2011)

@Murakazu:
Tried it, I don't like it. But my sister is convinced that RPG mode is easier and better than the other mode.

@Noitora:
There is another way to go online. It involves your PC and you don't need a PS3. Its called Xlink.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> @Murakazu:
> Tried it, I don't like it. But my sister is convinced that RPG mode is easier and better than the other mode.



I agree, I don't like it either. It may be easier but it takes away the feeling of doing it yourself.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 28, 2011)

I do actually have a PS3, but wasn't sure how to use it for Ad Hock, PC would be preferable.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I do actually have a PS3, but wasn't sure how to use it for Ad Hock, PC would be preferable.



Oh, okay. xD Sorry about that >.>

Well, if you change your mind about it, here is a pretty good tutorial explaining how to use the PS3 for ad-hoc.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I just got Dissidia.

The box looks way sexier than I thought 



Once i'm done Data Installing i'll start playing. Does anyone want the key for the 50% OFF for the Original Final Fantasy? It was with Duodecim. I already have the original FF and just checking to see if any of you want the 50% off.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm so hoping I'll get this and 3rd Birthday by tomorrow.

And start kicking somebody else's ass with my Jecht.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 28, 2011)

Ice said:


> Well I just got Dissidia.
> 
> The box looks way sexier than I thought
> 
> ...



I'll take it!


----------



## Noitora (Mar 28, 2011)

What sort of level do need to be for the Untold Tale story line?


----------



## Judas (Mar 28, 2011)

How does Lightning operate? All that I've heard of her is that she's versatile and complex.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Mar 28, 2011)

I think she's okay, but I only use like 2 moves anyways XD


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2011)

@~Blitz~:

She's not complex. She was designed to be really easy to use for new players. She's pretty fast, really strong (too strong lol) and works pretty great both on ground and in the air.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 29, 2011)

Finding myself enjoying Firion now.


----------



## Gino (Mar 29, 2011)

Man I have to get use to this game I'm getting my ass handed to me....


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2011)

Firion is a pretty good character. His attacks are fast paced and pretty powerful. I even think he's pretty fast xD

Plus, it doesn't hurt that he looks good with Terra 

EDIT:
Wow....that's an old pic, Noitora! But it looks so good 

*reps*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 29, 2011)

<3 Terraness. I needed a change from the Emperor.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 29, 2011)

Noitora said:


> <3 Terraness. I needed a change from the Emperor.



Ah, I was going to tell you that your Neo Exdeath set was righteous but then you changed it. >_>
Avatar is nice...


----------



## Noitora (Mar 29, 2011)

I keep changing sets past few days. Will keep changing until I find one I'm happy with.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 29, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Firion is a pretty good character. His attacks are fast paced and pretty powerful. I even think he's pretty fast xD


The only thing I did not like about Firion is that he had less air Brave-HP combos. Did that change in 012?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't think so, but he has been adjusted like some of the others, given more HP attacks etc. He still isn't a character for everyone, I enjoy him somewhat, but I'm also enjoying Vaan, which I hate myself for


----------



## Lupin (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh god. I suck with Vaan so much. I can't seem to beat that clown. quite literally, using Vaan. Maybe because I didn't grind him enough


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2011)

Ice said:


> Oh god. I suck with Vaan so much. I can't seem to beat that clown. quite literally, using Vaan. Maybe because I didn't grind him enough



Ditto, it took me a million tries to finally beat it but I had to equip a breakable item....just wait until you get to Garland


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know, can't say I had much trouble with vaan. Once I got his crossbow and katana bravery attacks things were pretty easy.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I don't know, can't say I had much trouble with vaan. Once I got his crossbow and katana bravery attacks things were pretty easy.



Did you have trouble with Garland? I just wanna know if I'm not the only one who thought that that fight was so unfair.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I don't know, can't say I had much trouble with vaan. Once I got his crossbow and katana bravery attacks things were pretty easy.



This is true. The katana attacks are pretty awesome.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 29, 2011)

I only trained him to level 4. . My Square attack only does like, a hundred damage to him, while he hits me for 800's. I still can't activate EX-Burst for my life's worth .


----------



## Noitora (Mar 29, 2011)

I raped the clown in seconds with Vaan, and hadn't grinded at all  This sucks, I have a natural flare for this bastard or something.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2011)

So I got my tifa to level 90 and I'm just missing one component for the premium heart, electrum. Anyone stumble on that item yet?


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Just wondering, has anyone used RPG mode?



RPG mode is great if you don't have the patients to learn the battle system and you just want to play. If you use it though, it is a must that you use the RPG mode support ability that increases command input speed.

In RPG mode, without it, the computer will just basically input whatever attacks and dodges and blocks whenver it damn well feels like it. With the support ability on you it will do things like initialize finishers exactly when you want it to instead of when the game wants it to, and it makes the RPG battles are more active experience.


----------



## Bender (Mar 29, 2011)

I may get this game instead of Birth of by sleep nyeh. 

Shit looks sexy as hell.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> The only thing I did not like about Firion is that he had less air Brave-HP combos. Did that change in 012?



I have no idea, sadly. I haven't even tried Terra yet, or any other character you can't be in the story. I've been building up Gil and trying to get more Rossetta Stones 

I was going to test him and Terra out last night, but my PSP's battery died T.T


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll be getting the game later today. Hope my source has it.

I have a feeling though that I'll most likely play all characters from scratch instead of loading my previous Dissidia save.

Who knows, the characters that I used to hate may end up the characters that I'd like, though I wish that I still end up liking the ones I liked in the first Dissidia.


----------



## Bender (Mar 29, 2011)

^

You're able to load your characters from Dissidia 1?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2011)

^ Your able to transfer your characters level, abilities, accessory slots, and things you purchased from the pp catalog from the first game.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Mar 29, 2011)

The only thing Im doing right now is trying to level up Laguna and Vaan since I only have them at Level 16-18. The highest one I have is Tifa around level 30-something XD


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2011)

Ice said:


> I only trained him to level 4. . My Square attack only does like, a hundred damage to him, while he hits me for 800's. I still can't activate EX-Burst for my life's worth .



What, how?! He should have leveled considerably when playing through his chapter and on the way to the rift


----------



## Piekage (Mar 30, 2011)

Ice said:


> I only trained him to level 4. . My Square attack only does like, a hundred damage to him, while he hits me for 800's. I still can't activate EX-Burst for my life's worth .



Buy and equip 100% breakable items from the shop. They boost your stats plenty, if your really having trouble and all.

I wanna get Scenario 000 and see the secret ending, so I'm rushing through 013 with my Lv 100 guys. Ran through 012 with ease again after I leveled my guys up massive.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> ^ Your able to transfer your characters level, abilities, accessory slots, and things you purchased from the pp catalog from the first game.



This is only for verses mode right? Or for story mode as well?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 30, 2011)

Bender said:


> This is only for verses mode right? Or for story mode as well?



Yea, just VS mode, not story mode...well, I think you can do it in Report mode. The older characters aren't playable in the story mode, they just make appearances.

But through Report mode, you can sometimes -- rarely -- have a fight with the older characters.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 30, 2011)

Bender said:


> This is only for verses mode right? Or for story mode as well?



For the story mode as well, by which I mean the reports, 013, and 000. None of the old characters are playable in Main Scenario 012, so the transfer does nothing there. The transfer also gives you some Elixiers or something that boost your luck by 4 when you equip them, increasing the odds of getting items after battle.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

It's not a big deal to newbies (like me) who haven't played the first Final Fantasy Dissdia is it?


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm buying this, The Third Birthday, and a 40 oz bottle of beer on my birthday this Thursday.

I'll be 21.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 30, 2011)

Bender said:


> It's not a big deal to newbies (like me) who haven't played the first Final Fantasy Dissdia is it?



I suppose not. It would be even if you played it *if* you don't mind not playing the older cast of characters 

But if you wanted to play as WoL or Cloud, for example, and learn some story behind them in story mode, then prepare to be disappointed


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm buying this, The Third Birthday, and a 40 oz bottle of beer on my birthday this Thursday.
> 
> I'll be 21.


I'm doing that right now, and I'm including the beer as well.

Cheers, man.


----------



## Judas (Mar 30, 2011)

The only people I care about are Jecht and Firion at this point. Whether I develop an affinity for other characters is dependant on me actually playing the game.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 30, 2011)

So I decided to play the game from scratch.

First hour in and I'm glad that I played the first Dissidia a few weeks back. At least I'm not that rusty. But holy shit, the chase sequences are harder to dodge now?

Lighty seems fun to use though if I had to nitpick something this early, it's the way she talks as if she's pretty much an arrogant character. Haven't played XIII so I wouldn't know if she's like that to begin with.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 30, 2011)

Piekage said:


> Buy and equip 100% breakable items from the shop. They boost your stats plenty, if your really having trouble and all.
> 
> I wanna get Scenario 000 and see the secret ending, so I'm rushing through 013 with my Lv 100 guys. Ran through 012 with ease again after I leveled my guys up massive.



I'll try that. Thanks for the heads up.





Hirako said:


> What, how?! He should have leveled considerably when playing through his chapter and on the way to the rift



Nope. I didn't really like his Bravery Attack style, so I generally just skipped most of the minion fights. I really just spammed Inferno + dodge actually


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Lighty seems fun to use though if I had to nitpick something this early, it's the way she talks as if she's pretty much an arrogant character. Haven't played XIII so I wouldn't know if she's like that to begin with.



She acts more or less like that in the beginning of XIII, kind of a lone wolf but she changes as the game progresses.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 30, 2011)

Bravery numbers goes according to your damage. I can't believe I didn't notice


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 30, 2011)

Two hours into the game, I finally unlocked Jecht. Maybe it's just me, but seems like the timing of his combos are more accurate this time.

And fuck, the Ex-Death method isn't entirely effective as Ex-Death is one smart son-of-a-bitch.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 31, 2011)

Did anyone else notice the constant compliments toward Lightning as well? I know they were fitting in a explanation of some of her moves (didn't really teach, just...spoke about it), but they didn't do so with the other characters


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 31, 2011)

The only thing I recall is when someone asked Lighty where she get the flowers from?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 31, 2011)

O.M.F.G.

Laguna's DLC alt:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Sephiroth's:

*Spoiler*: __ 








And list of VII and VIII DLC music:
*Crazy motorcycle 
*Electric de Chocobo 
*Birth of god 

*Liberi Fatali 
*The Landing 
*Shuffle or Boogie 



Other DLC info if you haven't seen it for I, IV, IX, and XIII:


Edit: Here's a chart of DLC announced/released so far:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Mar 31, 2011)

I want Cecil's 4th costume.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2011)

Dammit, I want zidane's costume, liberi fatali, and XIII's music.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 31, 2011)

I really love those three Kingdom Heart alts. Could you image a battle between KH Cloud and KH Sephy with Birth of a God playing in the background?


----------



## Judas (Mar 31, 2011)

Kuja reminds of Cervantes in the alt.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 31, 2011)

I totally dig the Aya-Lighty alt. I just wish Lighty gets less clothing as she takes more HP damage. 

Anyway, four hours into the game and I got my Jecht into Lvl30. So far, I can safely say that there's nothing new to him except for Jecht Beam, which doesn't really do much in comparison to Jecht Blade, Triumphant Grasp and probably Ultimate Jecht Shot. It's not chargeable for crying out loud. And to that guy who was asking if there was a land T. Grasp, sorry man, there's none.

So far, I was able to string some combos which end with Jecht Beam - basically replace any combo which ends with Jecht Blade with Jecht Beam.

Laguna's so damn fun to play, though a high-level Laguna would be hard to deal with.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 31, 2011)

I see no Noctis DLC


----------



## Velocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I see no Noctis DLC



Who cares about that crappy spin-off? Dissidia is a game for _real_ Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Who cares about that crappy spin-off? Dissidia is a game for _real_ Final Fantasy games.



Now, Now.... We shouldn't judge a game until we see how much fail it truly is.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd take Noctis over Lightning any day.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Now, Now.... We shouldn't judge a game until we see how much fail it truly is.



Any game that takes 6 years to develop is automatically fail.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> I'd take Noctis over Lightning any day.



Lightning is too fast and agile for noctis no matter how many weapons he uses.



Lyra said:


> Any game that takes 6 years to develop is automatically fail.



Point taken.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 31, 2011)

Sony need to pick it up, FFXIV for example. Not only was it bad, but it was so bad they apologised for it and were giving out complete refunds.

And jesus Sephiroths sword really is long. I swear it has gotten longer and longer each game hes in, in FFVII itself it wasn't that massive,


----------



## Velocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> I'd take Noctis over Lightning any day.



...A badass woman is too much for you to handle, huh? Fang would eat you alive.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 31, 2011)

Lighntning is such a bland character. Granted FF never had the most complex characters but I never disliked a protagonist in a main game. She's the Qui Gon Jinn of the FF universe.

Even Kirby has more depth than her.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I see no Noctis DLC



And your not gonna, most likely. Square's not going to spoil what Noctis can do before the game he's in coms out. That's why Lightning wasn't in Dissidia 1.

Leveling up Tifa atm. I didn't care for her at first, until she got Moonsault Kick and Summersault. Most of my guys are pretty high, so I'm just grinding for Battlegens from High Lv characters, to get prepped for Desperado Chaos.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm trying to tackle main scenario 000 myself. My five that I will try are tifa,lightning,cloud of darkness,ultimecia, and terra. Tifa because I fell in love with her feints, lightning because shes very versatile, cloud of darkness because of her variety of HP attacks and I love her new ground tentacle move, ultimecia because I mained her last game so I'm comfortable with her, and terra because she can double cast in EX and I love her new fire-firaga link off.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 1, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Who cares about that crappy spin-off? Dissidia is a game for _real_ Final Fantasy games.





Murakazu said:


> Now, Now.... We shouldn't judge a game until we see how much fail it truly is.





Lyra said:


> Any game that takes 6 years to develop is automatically fail.



Im sorry but this gameplay does not prove its fail 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkZvdT3QS4k&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

And its not even a spinoff


----------



## Lupin (Apr 1, 2011)

Graphics look so sexy. I remember when FF was still an RPG .

I finally got the hang of Dissidia at least.


----------



## Gino (Apr 1, 2011)

I still cant transfer my first dissidia save overFuck


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 1, 2011)

Ice said:
			
		

> I remember when FF was still an RPG


LOL WUT

And why add Noctis when the game he's in isn't even out?


----------



## Lupin (Apr 1, 2011)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII doesn't look much like an RPG, but it looks good. Seems like SE wants to diversify from being a normal RPG. We shouldn't be discussing this in the Dissidia thread though


----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im sorry but this gameplay does not prove its fail
> 
> And its not even a spinoff



Oh right, it's just a Kingdom Hearts game with a different name and a character who controls like Aya in Third Birthday. I'm not impressed, 'specially given how slow the combat looks. Even 358/2 Days has faster combat than that and it's a bleedin' DS game.

As for the whole spin off thing, it isn't a main title therefore it's a spin-off just like every other Final Fantasy game that isn't a numbered entry. Dirge of Cerberus is a spin-off, even though it's part of the Compilations of FFVII series, and every game in the Ivalice Alliance series is a spin-off except for FFXII. Therefore you can't say that Versus XIII isn't a spin off because of the Fabula Nova Crystalis thing, since it never applied before and doesn't apply now.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 1, 2011)

Just because it's a spin-off doesn't mean its going to blow monkeys. On the contrary spin offs generally embrace innovation which the FF franchise generally lacked for a long time. That didn't bother me personally because I am of the opinion that you shouldn't fix a car that ain't broken, but after the huge pile of horse shit that was XIII I salute everything that runs aother path.

Your argument that every game that is in development for six years is automatic fail is not valid either. Here is a little secret for you: The longer a game is in development the better it becomes. At least in most cases.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2011)

I love that expression of his in the second video. 



Oversoul said:


> Just because it's a spin-off doesn't mean its  going to blow monkeys. On the contrary spin offs generally embrace  innovation which the FF franchise generally lacked for a long time. That  didn't bother me personally because I am of the opinion that you  shouldn't fix a car that ain't broken, but after the huge pile of horse  shit that was XIII I salute everything that runs aother path.
> 
> Your argument that every game that is in development for six years is  automatic fail is not valid either. Here is a little secret for you: The  longer a game is in development the better it becomes. At least in most  cases.



I never said that it'll suck because it's a spin-off, I said that it'll suck because it's been in development for six years already and the most we've got is a minute or two of gameplay footage. It isn't going to be out until late 2012, either, so by then it'll have been in development longer than anything. And don't bother trying to patronise me, Square Enix made it blatantly clear that the success of Versus XIII would decide how future home console Final Fantasies would be made and I don't like the idea of waiting seven or eight years between games, thank you very much.

Plus everyone is hyping it like crazy just because Nomura is making it, and it's never going to live up to that hype.

If the big wigs at Square Enix made it pretty clear that _FFVII_ couldn't be remade because of the cost in resources and time, what makes anyone think Versus XIII is going to be anywhere near as big a game as the trailers lead you to believe? Yeah, 'cause obviously Square Enix are going to say no to the game that'd be guaranteed to sell at least fifteen million copies but say yes to a Nomura game that'd cost as much time and money to develop and be lucky to get a fifth of the sales.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im sorry but this gameplay does not prove its fail
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkZvdT3QS4k&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And its not even a spinoff



Still waiting, I've said it now for 5 years now, that Versus is going to be the better game.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 1, 2011)

Eight hours in. Finished Yuna's campaign. Yuna is definitely godly. Her attacks pass through walls for crying out loud.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm gonna unlock Scenario 000, whatever that is. :33


----------



## Noitora (Apr 1, 2011)

It's like a persistant world, Lyra. I'm in it at the mo with Gabranth, Kuja, Tifa, Garland and WoL.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 1, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I never said that it'll suck because it's a spin-off, I said that it'll suck because it's been in development for six years already and the most we've got is a minute or two of gameplay footage. It isn't going to be out until late 2012, either, so by then it'll have been in development longer than anything. And don't bother trying to patronise me, Square Enix made it blatantly clear that the success of Versus XIII would decide how future home console Final Fantasies would be made and I don't like the idea of waiting seven or eight years between games, thank you very much.
> 
> Plus everyone is hyping it like crazy just because Nomura is making it, and it's never going to live up to that hype.
> 
> If the big wigs at Square Enix made it pretty clear that _FFVII_ couldn't be remade because of the cost in resources and time, what makes anyone think Versus XIII is going to be anywhere near as big a game as the trailers lead you to believe? Yeah, 'cause obviously Square Enix are going to say no to the game that'd be guaranteed to sell at least fifteen million copies but say yes to a Nomura game that'd cost as much time and money to develop and be lucky to get a fifth of the sales.



First of all you don't have to wait 7 or 8 years for a new FF game. Last year we got XIII. Shortly after that we got XIV. This year we'll get XIII-2 and if your prediction is correct we'll get Versus just a year after that. That's fine in my book.

Versus generally speaking is a spin off, but I personally consider it to be part of the main series. Considering the time, money and effort put into this game it deserves no less. Much more so in regard of XI and XIV being part of the main series. A game title isn't important at all. It can also be named XV for all I care.

If you don't like the Action RPG fighting style, that's ok. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. But you still have to admit that it's way more open than XIII and the gameplay seems to give players much more freedom, which automatically makes it a better RPG than XIII by definition.

And if Versus is not as big and epic as we're let to believe, that's fine with me too. It's still a step in the right direction for the entire franchise. And I will at least acknowledge it for that alone.

As a gamer I generally don't care about sales at all, but I think SE made too much of a fuss about a VII remake for it _not_ to happen within the next couple of years.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 2, 2011)

Holy shit, Jecht Assist is awesome!


----------



## Lupin (Apr 2, 2011)

What characters are you guys planning to main? I'm currently with the Squall-Lightning-Terra party so far. I'm considering Laguna but i'm not really used with the range.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 3, 2011)

Gabranth, Emperor or perhaps Gilgamesh main here.


----------



## Taofizzle (Apr 3, 2011)

*hey guys, do u think I should transfer my dissidia 1 save file. I was thinking I shouldn't cause I want to let dissiadia 012 last longer. so I would like replies from those who did and didn't and their reasons.

Thanks in advance.*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 3, 2011)

The only advantage of loading the previous Dissidia file is to save time on grinding and unlocking stuff in the PP catalog. So, if you don't want some of your characters to start from scratch, load it.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 3, 2011)

Thinking of adding Tifa to the party, but i'm having some difficulties in using her


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 3, 2011)

Right now, I'm doing her campaign and she handles the hardest among the newbies. It's hard to pull-off the feints, even though most of the time, it's not really required, though I think mastery of Tifa's playset would be awesome.

That is, until I unlock Prishe which I *heard* is the better brawler.


----------



## Taofizzle (Apr 3, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> The only advantage of loading the previous Dissidia file is to save time on grinding and unlocking stuff in the PP catalog. So, if you don't want some of your characters to start from scratch, load it.


Thank 4 the reply did u load your dissidia 1 save file. is any move from the first dissidia remove in the dissidia 012 4 any charcater.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 3, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> That is, until I unlock Prishe which I *heard* is the better brawler.



Prishe is bloody amazing. Her entire moveset is basically "pick one attack, then pick another to chain into it". It's CP-intensive, but the sheer versatility is mindblowing. The Skillchains are pretty awesome, too, but her EX Mode is well worth keeping until the last possible moment before using her EX Burst.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 3, 2011)

I only use Tifa to see her breasts.

Truth.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2011)

So whats the deal with this Story Maker Square Enix had been bloating about for this game? I haven't seen anyone use it yet =S


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 3, 2011)

I think it's pretty obvious that Golbez was one of Cosmos' warriors during an earlier cycle.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 3, 2011)

Possibly. 

Story Maker?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 3, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Possibly.
> 
> Story Maker?



Its a mode called creation under the collection section. You can create or view your own quests.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 3, 2011)

Interesting, I may look into this.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone come across hi-elixirs? I haven't come across any yet.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 3, 2011)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I only use Tifa to see her breasts.
> 
> Truth.


Who wouldn't?

I prefer her Advent Children alt than her default.

It's really hard to master her feints. I just end up pushing the X button in the middle of a combo string.


			
				Lyra said:
			
		

> Prishe is bloody amazing. Her entire moveset is basically "pick one attack, then pick another to chain into it". It's CP-intensive, but the sheer versatility is mindblowing. The Skillchains are pretty awesome, too, but her EX Mode is well worth keeping until the last possible moment before using her EX Burst.


It's like Shantotto, except that you string combos? Holy shit, that's awesome. I still have a long way to go before I unlock her.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 4, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I only use Tifa to see her breasts.
> 
> Truth.



That's the same reason I use her too


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, I just can't believe it. Ex-Death kicked my ass twice today. This has never happened in the first Dissidia. I mean, he can now cancel attacks to chain a different one?


----------



## Laix (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone play online much? It seems I can never mind many people on ad-hoc. 

Well that's mostly because I go on the European ad-hoc which is deserted.  Anybody want to play against a casual player who doesn't know all the funky tricks and combos?


----------



## Piekage (Apr 4, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Man, I just can't believe it. Ex-Death kicked my ass twice today. This has never happened in the first Dissidia. I mean, he can now cancel attacks to chain a different one?



I know right? I try breaking out of Almgest and he blocks me and attacks again. Rat bastard.

I wanna mess with Quest Creator, but thinking of something good is hard.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 4, 2011)

You know who's another bitch? Kefka. To be honest, I really take it seriously when the damn clown kills me. Worst of all, his attacks initiate chase and it's really harder to dodge this time, and heck, even in the first Dissidia, Kefka is the only character that I still get hit on a chase.

Right now, I'm just planning to finish story mode and unlock stuff and I have 5 characters at Lvl100 (Jecht, Cloud, Squall, Zidane and Warrior of Light). Has anyone unlocked this game's sorta Duel Colosseum mode?


----------



## Noitora (Apr 5, 2011)

I haven't touched online yet, and I haven't unlocked that yet I don't think, what is it?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 5, 2011)

I won't touch the online features until I have a character ready to kick somebody else's ass. Right now, I'm on my way up.

I just unlocked Labyrinth and it's Duel Colosseum with so much shit going on. I'm trying to get the inner workings, but being stripped-off my equipment, accessories, summons and assists is already a bitch.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah the Labyrinth is awesome, completely based on mad skillz.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 5, 2011)

It's mad skills, all right. Especially when using Jecht. It's like his badassery alone is enough for the fight.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 5, 2011)

Jecht is awesomesauce. I'm going through it now with Gabranth.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 5, 2011)

To be honest, Dissidia 012 Jecht is underwhelming considering that nothing much has changed for his moveset, even with the inclusion of the Jecht Beam, which is not as damaging as the other HP attacks. So fuck the pew pew laser. Let his fists do the talking. 

But then again, he still works effectively in this game with the same setup. Why fix something that is not broken? I mean, some characters had minor changes, while some notable Chaos warriors had major tweaks, like Ex-Death, just to be able to kick my ass.

And it's amazing that whenever I battle Tifa using Jecht, it's like he's saying that Zangan was a rip-off and that she should have trained under Jecht. Though I can't imagine Tifa taking a lot of verbal abuse like Tidus did.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 5, 2011)

Haven't played Jecht much, I barely played him at all in Dissidia so I wasn't completely sure if he had changed much. The Emperor is even more beastly now, I can set traps up everywhere.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 5, 2011)

Are you fucking kidding me, game?

I spent over an hour in Labyrinth, I get killed, and I don't get anything?

EDIT: I'm slowly getting the hang of the Labyrinth, but it sure keeps me on edge as losing is the same as losing everything you've earned.

And guess what, Noctis is in the game.

*Spoiler*: __ 



...as a fucking Player Icon.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2011)

How did you actually fall for that? There were avatars of him in the first Dissidia, too, and there'll be more in the next six Dissidia games that come out before Versus does...


----------



## Noitora (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol Lyra,

This is true.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 5, 2011)

My Dissidia update:

Ultimecia screwed me over in Labyrinth, making me lose two Labyrinth-exclusive items in the process. Hell's Judgment is hard to dodge. 

On the flip side, I just unlocked Prishe, and holy fucking shit, she is godly. Tifa DOES NOT COMPARE. Adding Jecht as her assist, and I'm probably looking at the most awesome duo in this game. Drawback though, is that she has a crap-ton of skills and it will take time for me to pick which ones work the best.

Also in the process of unlocking Gilgamesh.

Man, I'm so loving this game right now.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Are you fucking kidding me, game?
> 
> I spent over an hour in Labyrinth, I get killed, and I don't get anything?
> 
> ...



Yeah, dont forget Ace-kun from Type-0 also has his avatars in the game as well


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 5, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Ultimecia screwed me over in Labyrinth, making me lose two Labyrinth-exclusive items in the process. Hell's Judgment is hard to dodge.
> 
> On the flip side, I just unlocked Prishe, and holy fucking shit, she is godly. Tifa DOES NOT COMPARE.



I main ultimecia and it seems Hell's Judgement is pretty easy to dodge but then again these ARE computers.

Yeah, prishe is what tifa should've become. She just doesn't output a whole lot of damage and doesn't really have much variety in bravery and HP attacks. Really disappointing.

Since your in the labyrinth is that where you got the hi-elixirs and megalixirs and such?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Drawback though, is that she has a crap-ton of skills and it will take time for me to pick which ones work the best.



For me, Backhand Blow into One Inch Punch is awesome. One Inch Punch into Howling Fists is also pretty good. I unlocked her Alt 2, as well - she looks so friggin' awesome!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 5, 2011)

^
I'll consider your suggestions, do those skills end in a non-floor Wall Rush? My set-up usually ends on a Wall Rush so that I can chain it with a Jecht Assist, then end it with an HP attack. I swear, pulling it off makes me smile every time. It just looks cool.

I think I have my candidates for my main party - Jecht, Prishe, Cloud, Squall and Zidane. All have Jecht for assist, and Jecht has Sephiroth or Kuja for assist (chase is more effective for Jecht to chain another combo string).



Murakazu said:


> Yeah, prishe is what tifa should've become. She just doesn't output a whole lot of damage and doesn't really have much variety in bravery and HP attacks. Really disappointing.


To be honest, Tifa's feints look effective, if only the setup was easy to pull-off. Heck, I almost got killed by her when I used Prishe against her. Bitch kept on teleporting and shit.


Murakazu said:


> Since your in the labyrinth is that where you got the hi-elixirs and megalixirs and such?


So far, I haven't found any. Items are mostly random, and even if you find Elixirs in there, if they don't have the cave icon, then you can't take it out of the Labyrinth - which is the worst BS I ever had with this game.

I appreciate the challenge, but come on, you earn minimal EXP, AP, Gil and PP, and you lose everything if you get killed.


----------



## narutored23 (Apr 5, 2011)

*voice of garland FF DISSIDIA 012*

anybody thought who did the voice garland sounded a little like piccolo


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 5, 2011)

He IS voiced by the same guy who did Piccolo.

/closethread


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep.  Same guy.

Cecil is Sasuke.
Kain is Gaara.
Firion is Sasori.
Kefka is Kakashi.
Etc, etc...


----------



## narutored23 (Apr 5, 2011)

yea i seriously thought he was gonna say special beam canon IN THE GAME


----------



## narutored23 (Apr 5, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Yep.  Same guy.
> 
> Cecil is Sasuke.
> Kain is Gaara.
> ...



WOW THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 6, 2011)

Fuck the Labyrinth, man.

I don't mind losing items, but losing all the EXP and AP I've earned? That's just cruel. I just spent two hours, and I got killed again and all of the time I spent were gone.

Fuck the Labyrinth.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 6, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Fuck the Labyrinth, man.
> 
> I don't mind losing items, but losing all the EXP and AP I've earned? That's just cruel. I just spent two hours, and I got killed again and all of the time I spent were gone.
> 
> Fuck the Labyrinth.



depending on how far along you are there is a sure fire way to make sure you don't loose your experience and AP in the Labyrinth.

Just use the Exit option and set up a tent.

All your items will be kept in the tent. To recover them you just need to maneuver back to the spot in the Labyrinth where you left them. You get to keep all your exp and AP, and your medals get turned in for PP when you exit. It's better to exit and give yourself a chance of regaining your loot at a slightly higher level while being better prepared, than it is to gamble all your loot on a battle you can't win.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, I got that part down with the tents, but I just hate it when I enter a cloister with enemies that look beatable, but my ass gets handed down to me and kills me entirely.

Thanks for that, I'll rethink my strategy. I'll probably need to master the characters as some of them end up killing me. I already noticed it, but I didn't pay attention that some of the moves that I used to know have changed drastically.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually, there's another thing you can do. Complete the area. Each "room" has one or two doors, so just make sure you only pick the door that shares its name with the room you're already in (so if you're in the Cloister of Beginnings, don't pick any doors that aren't called Cloister of Beginnings). If you can make it to the end of that Cloister, you'll actually be given the chance to pick two of four items and then leave the Labyrinth with everything you've collected.

I only worked that out about an hour ago, but it makes everything so much more manageable.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm actually doing that. It's really funny that during my first run, I was just passing through different cloisters and was able to plant a tent so far from the entrance that it took me a while to get there.

I usually end up plant a tent if I know I wouldn't have a chance in hell to defeat the enemies. For some reason, I can't defeat anyone who is above Average and is above Lvl100.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 6, 2011)

Just fought this green Feral Chaos in 000. Goddamn that was annoying. The battle wouldn't have been so bad if I could do Brave damage to the bastard, but no, after so much time all my attacks do 0 damage. Really hope the other one isn't that annoying. WoL, Squall, and Cloud were champions in that battle.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 7, 2011)

Laguna's bravery attacks are god awful. And I just hate that his Ragnarok Buster HP attack is delayed whenever I hold the square button down. That's just bullshit.

I'd like to master Vaan, but I can't seem to get the switching weapons thing to work. Any advice?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 7, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Laguna's bravery attacks are god awful. And I just hate that his Ragnarok Buster HP attack is delayed whenever I hold the square button down. That's just bullshit.
> 
> I'd like to master Vaan, but I can't seem to get the switching weapons thing to work. Any advice?



Vaan's switch weapon works when he has a weapon on and when he does another attack the weapon switches. For example, lets say vaan has his greatsword on screen in battle and I wanna use the axe and shield switch move. When I use the axe and shield attack the switch move happens instead of the normal axe and shield move. Hope that didn't confuse you anymore.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 7, 2011)

So basically, it executes the switch move of the weapon you're about to switch? I honestly thought I had to chain brave attacks for the switch moves to execute.

Thanks, I'll give it a try later.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2011)

Anyone got any tips on how to beat feral chaos in scenario 000? My jaw dropped when I saw he had over 50,000 HP.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Anyone got any tips on how to beat feral chaos in scenario 000? My jaw dropped when I saw he had over 50,000 HP.



Obviously, your character needs to be Level 100. I'd also suggest picking someone with a Bravery into HP Attack (like Lightning with Flourish of Steel, Terra with Ultima or Bartz's Flare), since that essentially means Feral Chaos can't dodge your HP Attacks.

Bartz is especially good against Feral Chaos, actually, since he also has Goblin Punch and almost all of his Bravery attacks are actually two attacks combined into one. Then simply increase your Attack and damage output as much as possible through Accessories and Equipment and make sure to equip Alexander. If you can get your Bravery to 9'999, then use Alexander and hammer the crap out of your Bravery into HP Attack. With any luck, you should actually be able to beat Feral Chaos while Alexander is still active.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

I got this game! And Third Birthday! Now I just have to let my PSP charge, and take it apart to make my D-pad not stick.

I'm using Tifa as soon as I boot the damn game up.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 8, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Anyone got any tips on how to beat feral chaos in scenario 000? My jaw dropped when I saw he had over 50,000 HP.



Browse some YouTube videos for recommended characters and set-ups.  I've seen him ridiculously easily defeated with Firion (thirty seconds, no joke), and easily defeated with Yuna, Kain, and the Emperor so far.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Do anyone play on Ad Hoc Party? Not that I'm ready to play anyone mind you, but just in case.


----------



## Lishenron (Apr 8, 2011)

I did. It was decent. Had a few good matches. Some were laggy. Others were smooth. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Obviously, your character needs to be Level 100. I'd also suggest picking someone with a Bravery into HP Attack (like Lightning with Flourish of Steel, Terra with Ultima or Bartz's Flare), since that essentially means Feral Chaos can't dodge your HP Attacks.
> 
> Bartz is especially good against Feral Chaos, actually, since he also has *Goblin Punch* and almost all of his Bravery attacks are actually two attacks combined into one. Then simply increase your Attack and damage output as much as possible through Accessories and Equipment and make sure to equip Alexander. If you can get your Bravery to 9'999, then use Alexander and hammer the crap out of your Bravery into HP Attack. With any luck, you should actually be able to beat Feral Chaos while Alexander is still active.



Relying on EX in that battle isn't a solid strategy unless your really good at dodging. Feral Chaos depletes all your EX when he lands a HP attack. Brave to HP attacks work best. Just keep pecking at him until he falls. This is what I did with Warrior of Light and Zidane, before Squall finished him off.

Here's Laguna vs Feral Chaos.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHszwwz7BQg[/YOUTUBE]

Here's a Plot Analysis for the story I found.



And a Review.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 9, 2011)

Piekage said:


> Relying on EX in that battle isn't a solid strategy unless your really good at dodging.



Which I am. I blame Inward Chaos, myself.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 9, 2011)

Seeing that video, seems like Feral Chaos is tamer than Inward Chaos.

Inward Chaos breaks me every five seconds. What a bitch.

And that's some sick Laguna gameplay.

EDIT: I was watching some Dissidia 012 videos on YouTube (yes, I'm cheap that way to refer to somebody else's strategy) and I stumbled into this video:


----------



## rozzalina (Apr 10, 2011)

Got 012 a couple of weeks ago and I really like it pek


*Spoiler*: _Long opinion thing XD_ 



I liked the explanation given about the memory loss and though there wasn't enough interaction between characters like Kain and Cecil and Yuna and Tidus I liked the interactions between the others. The whole Vaan being OK's big brother made me laugh XD As for the plot for the 12th cycle it seemed a bit... short? The 13th cycle what with the Odysseys and the Shade Impulses lasted ages but the 12th cycle is over so quickly imo  As for the characters, I like Tifa, Yuna and Kain but Laguna's attacks are a bit hit and miss, I can't seem to get the hang of Lightning and I can't get Vaan to switch.

On another note, the 3D world map is flippin' amazing and re-playing the original Dissidia with the new game style is just plain mind blowing  I also really like the fact that the new manikins as such of Tifa and Yuna etc. are brought up by the characters which is cool.

So, yeah, all in all a very good game. Haven't got to the Labyrinth but it sounds like both fun and hard work and the Original Quest thing is quite amusing XD Fanservice or what?  And the new music that they've picked is generally quite good. I died of happiness when I heard Via Purifico - such a beautiful song pek


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 10, 2011)

It's actually good that most of the grinding I'm doing with this game is happening in Story Mode, rather than in Labyrinth. Scenario 000 is the best place to grind, definitely.

I'm planning to take out Scenario 000 first before the Labyrinth. Right now, I have Jecht, Squall, Cloud, Zidane and Warrior of Light sorta mastered.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 11, 2011)

^ A very heroic melee based player I see! Here is me playing the Emperor, Golbez, Gabranth, Kefka and .... Tifa.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm just going to finish Scenario 000 (since those five characters were my mains from the first Dissidia), then probably work on another team. I mean, I haven't even mastered any of the new characters, or actually went back to see if the old cast had something interesting this time around.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 11, 2011)

All i've been doing was spamming the Party Battle button. My party for now will probably be Squall (Fixed), Lightning (Fixed), Terra (Fixed), Cloud (Might change), Kain (Might change).

I'm currently at the 012 scenario, but I can't bring myself to play it. Using a level 5 character against a level 19 one was _so_ annoying even though I got a hang of the game so far.

My main characters below level 30 are currently using:
Icebrand
Flame Shield (Might change to Chocobo Bracelet)
Barbut 
Silver Chest Plate

I seriously want to upgrade these :/


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 11, 2011)

Even if you try to level up, you'll be forced to level down in Story Mode in gateways. Unless you have good gear.

Speaking of level down, I had the worst match-up with Golbez using Jecht. I can handle him, except that I stepped on an emblem which renders my equipment useless. It's basically fighting naked. Goddamn, it took me a long while before I defeated him. I saved the damn replay and I might upload it if I have time.


----------



## rozzalina (Apr 11, 2011)

Is Scenario 000 the thing you can buy in the PP catalog? Oh, and is the Labyrinth similar to the Coluseum from the first game?

At the moment my mains are still WoL, OK, Zidane, Cecil and Sephiroth but I really like how Yuna fights :33

EDIT: @dspr8 - Golbez is so hard to beat sometimes  And though it's good to land on an emblem that ups your bravery or physical attack strength it sucks when you land on a bad one D: Couldn't they make the bad emblems red or something?!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, Scenario 000 can be bought in the PP Catalog for 2000 PP, though clearing Scenarios 012 and 013 will unlock it for free.

The Labyrinth works almost the same as the Duel Colosseum with the card system, but it's a totally different beast altogether. From its name, you have to traverse as labyrinth with different cloisters and paths and go as far as you can. Drawback is, you cannot bring any gear with you and whatever gear or characters you pick up inside stays on the inside, though there are some items you can take out. Also, if your party gets wiped out, you lose EVERYTHING.

In short, the Labyrinth's for the hardcore.

And yes, that's why Golbez is awesome. For ranged characters, I use him because he has Brave-HP attacks. What sucks for this game though is that he and Jecht cannot do EX cancels anymore.


----------



## rozzalina (Apr 12, 2011)

Lol I love Laguna so much XD "Yeah you know the tail guy? I yanked on his tail and he sure wasn't happy about it" 



dspr8_rugged said:


> Yes, Scenario 000 can be bought in the PP Catalog for 2000 PP, though clearing Scenarios 012 and 013 will unlock it for free.



Ahh I see - I've just got Squall's Odyssey to do and Shade Impulse and then I can have it 



> The Labyrinth works almost the same as the Duel Colosseum with the card system, but it's a totally different beast altogether. From its name, you have to traverse as labyrinth with different cloisters and paths and go as far as you can. Drawback is, you cannot bring any gear with you and whatever gear or characters you pick up inside stays on the inside, though there are some items you can take out. Also, if your party gets wiped out, you lose EVERYTHING.
> 
> In short, the Labyrinth's for the hardcore.



That sounds very hard  Though I'm guessing the prizes in it are worth the toil? At least you can use a party 'cos using one person alone would be hell...



> And yes, that's why Golbez is awesome. For ranged characters, I use him because he has Brave-HP attacks. What sucks for this game though is that he and Jecht cannot do EX cancels anymore.



Indeed :3 I can't seem to be able to dodge attacks well enough when I'm him though, which is the same for the other "slow" characters I guess. Idk why :/ Eh, really? That sucks - I loved using Jecht's EX cancel


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 12, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> That sounds very hard  Though I'm guessing the prizes in it are worth the toil? At least you can use a party 'cos using one person alone would be hell...


Well, I haven't gone far exploring it, but there are good items, though most good items I got came from Scenario 000.

And no, you can't choose a party. You start with one character and pick up characters along the way, either you make them part of your party or an assist. If you make a wrong decision, you cannot undo it. Also, if you exit the Labyrinth, you lose your party and have to gather them all over again.

Suffice to say, it's a test of patience and your PSP's battery life. The longer you stay, the farther you'll go, though it's really frustrating when you accidentally enter a cloister that has full of strong enemies.

And holy shit, Yuna is broken. I just spam Mega Flare and I win easily. Same goes for Firion's Lord of Arms.


----------



## kenji1104 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey dudes, any news when is the US release of Seph's DLC costume and the additional soundtrack?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn this game looks like it's going to be awesome any news on when it's coming out in the UK I am so going to love kicking Tifa and Cloud's overated asses as Light and Yuna


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't underestimate Tifa. She's a good character in this game.

As for Cloud, yeah, still easy as shit. Block him and he's fucked.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2011)

Tifa is very good. Timing with feint is key, and I have to admit I feint too early more often than not. Also, feint works great against ExDeath, which makes Tifa a fresh addition to the roster.

You can even feint an HP attack, giving it pretty pimping reach


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 13, 2011)

I haven't got the hang of Tifa's feints. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Damn this game looks like it's going to be awesome any news on when it's coming out in the UK I am so going to love kicking Tifa and Cloud's overated asses as Light and Yuna



Yuna is broken as fuck.

But the ultimate pricks for A.I's are still

And let's not EVEN go there - Chaos/Feral Chaos
*BULLSHIT* - Jecht
Irritating - Kuja
Annoying - CoD


----------



## Devil Kings (Apr 13, 2011)

Was a little disappointed on how Squall was handled. They only give him two little moves, and nothing more. But i like his 3rd costume, and his KH DLC.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 13, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Yuna is broken as fuck.


Pretty much. All you need is Mega Flare and you're set.


Gespenst said:


> But the ultimate pricks for A.I's are still
> 
> And let's not EVEN go there - Chaos/Feral Chaos
> *BULLSHIT* - Jecht
> ...


F.Chaos is by default, really hard. But not as hard as Inward Chaos in the first Dissidia. Most of his attacks are dodgeable.

Jecht is fine as long as you stay away. What I really hate when fighting against him is he connects the combo string on higher AI.

Kuja, Kefka, CoD, Golbez, and anyone who is basically ranged are the most annoying. They spam like hell in this game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> F.Chaos is by default, really hard. But not as hard as Inward Chaos in the first Dissidia. Most of his attacks are dodgeable.
> 
> *Jecht is fine as long as you stay away. What I really hate when fighting against him is he connects the combo string on higher AI.*
> 
> Kuja, Kefka, CoD, Golbez, and anyone who is basically ranged are the most annoying. They spam like hell in this game.



For one, I play the game on higher difficulties by default. So I tend to experience a lot of the bullshit (quick blocking after recovery and lead into a combo, fucking what)

Second, majority of the characters I use are close range and doesn't help that 9/10 he dodges. The 1/10 he blocks. Worse since he can just backhand HP Attacks.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 13, 2011)

Same here. I mostly use melee characters. It's really ironic that I have a hard time dealing with long-range characters when I'm using Jecht, since it's easy to kill him by just playing keep-away, but doing the reverse is really annoying since, as you said, high-level Jecht tends to dodge most of the time and my attacks miss like hell. Heck, he even dodges Yuna's Mega Flare.

I really hate it when he blocks and initiates a counter-attack, and he has Riposte, Counterattack and Sneak Attack equipped = Brave Break.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2011)

Also I find the irony that I like Vaan and Yuna more in this game than in their own games. Probably b/c they're useful, and plus Vaan in combat is pretty much Firion on crack.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

I just started up a second Save File.

When I played threw Dissidia the first time I stopped progressing threw the story after I unlocked the first report and got Kuja's little fight where he has to take on Bartz, Squall, and Zidane in order.

I had terrible equipment, Kuja was at level 1, since I hadn't played any previous dissidia games. I also didn't realize that I could essentially level grind by getting as far as I could, fleeing the battle and trying again (there is no KP loss in Report battles). For that matter I didn't really even realize you could keep your exp if you were forced to flee.

Now if you've played the original Dissidia you probably didn't think much of that battle, either because you'd already leveled Kuja up, or because you were so used to playing, but let me just point out just how strongly the deck is stacked against you if its your first time playing.

1. Your assets are limited, none of the gear you'll have picked up in Lightning's story in the first Chapter can be equipped by Kuja. So if its your first time playing you have to spend what gil you have probably 1200 or less unless you started your game up on a bonus day. So if you can get him equipment your only going to manage to get him the cheapest and most basic equipment available. Also, by this point in the game you probably haven't managed to unlock any summons yet, as the first free summon in the game is Auto Ifrit which you find in Vaan's storyline. And of course you don't have access to assist characters either since your fighting on your own for storyline purposes.

On the other hand, even though Bartz is at level 1, He begins the battle with a full EX Gauge ready to go. And then after you deal with him you have to deal with Squall at level 2, and Squall can easily wreck your shit if he ever hits you, so you have to play on the defensive. And then you have to deal with Zidane, and Zidane actually uses a bomb summon, which means that if you ever let your brave get bellow his he'll use the Bomb summon and can easily Brave Break you without having to hit you. And then you add in the fact that all 3 of them get to use each other as Assist characters when you fight each of them.

Deck fuk'n stacked.

Anyhow I tried for hours to beat it. I actualy managed to wrack up an hour and 30 minutes of Battle time with Kuja trying beat them with manual controls, but no matter how hard I tried I just could not manage to pull it off because honestly I just suck huge balls when it comes to playing Kuja.

So I switched the game over to RPG mode, and after that I beat the hell out of all 4 of them in 2 minutes.

So after that I just stayed in RPG mode. And I got 100% of the story unlocked using RPG mode. The only thing I haven't done in RPG mode yet is beat Feral Chaos, but I'm on it. I almost have Squall ready to do it.

Now RPG mode is a fun experience, It is a lot more tactical. You don't need to know the ends and out of how to actually control the character, but you do need to know exactly how their moves work. The fun part of RPG mode is when you have a character with a big move pool because it lets you pick out a move pool that would probably be very difficult to use if you were actually controlling the character, but since your taking a more strategy oriented approach you can do it.

Anyhow I decided that there is still a very large amount of the game I still haven't been able to experience yet because I used RPG mode to beat the game. So I started a second save file. This time I'm going full blown manual control all the way threw.

So far so good too, I've already managed to beat Kuja's Report mission and Vaan's story quest and I'm about to start Laguna's.

I freaking loved Laguna in RPG mode, I was never beaten with him. I basically used him to solo the whole final Chapter Duodecim's story. Even during the boss fight I was able to beat Cloud of Darkness without even taking brave damage. It will be interesting to see if I can still handle him manually though.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

Man, I just realized how fast I can type when I get on a rant. It took me like 10 minutes to write that.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Man, I just realized how fast I can type when I get on a rant. It took me like 10 minutes to write that.



10 minutes? Thats not fast at all for what you typed.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, you got yourself screwed with that Kuja report that it does not do anything much except unlock more senseless dialogue. Can't blame you if it was your first time playing the game.

Well, that's the game is - if you don't have gear or levels, you're screwed. Even if you're the best skilled player, you still get your ass handed down to you by someone who has better gear and level.

I haven't tried RPG mode for this game, but I did try it in the first Dissidia, and for me, it works better when using a long-range character.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

I hear RPG mode was improved over the original dissidia, but I can't really speak from experience. Every member in my main party though are Melee users and it works pretty well for them.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2011)

I went with rpg mode first, since I was so new to it. I found it frustrating though, and eventually just took my licks and caught onto normal mode.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 14, 2011)

What pisses me off with RPG mode is even if you place all the moves you want on a character, you still end up hoping that the AI is smart enough for them to execute the move you want, which, most of the time, they don't.

Whether you like it or not, the game forces you to play in normal mode. RPG mode does not work in high level play.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

Timing is critical in RPG mode. 


It is also absolutely necessary that you use the RPG mode booster ability. It basically makes it so that the computer obeys your commands immediately, regardless of of the circumstances. You need it for breaking out of combos though and to make sure that you hit your finishing moves correctly, timing is important. The good news is it's only a 5 point skill that becomes a 0 point skill after you get 10 AP.

Equipping abilities is also important, you can ignore all of the auto abilities because they're useless to you in RPG mode, but for instance, without free air dash equipped the computer wont do it on it's own.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> What pisses me off with RPG mode is even if you place all the moves you want on a character, you still end up hoping that the AI is smart enough for them to execute the move you want, which, most of the time, they don't.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, the game forces you to play in normal mode. RPG mode does not work in high level play.



Well your move pool set up and your abilities are vitally important. If you have the RPG mode booster the AI will perform a move immediately when you push it. It'll block or dodge immediately when you tell it to deffend, and it'll brave or HP attack when you tell it to.

So the way you control what moves the AI uses is you vary your move pool. I like to have 1 close attack, one medium attack, and one long attack in each area of the move pool. And if the character requires that I have two of one kind i pick moves with different abilities.

So that way when I change tactics I know exactly which move is going to be used based on whether or not the character on the ground and how close I am to the enemy.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 14, 2011)

I traversed the Labyrinth earlier and I got as far as I could.

I was able to form my A-Team inside as well as have Kuja as an assist (which IMO, is the best assist if you want chase), and I have great gear. But you know what's bullshit? I accidentally entered a cloister that forces me to exit the Labyrinth. So what does that mean? I may have saved my gear, but I lost my party.

Normally, when I get back, I just go to the nearest entry point where my cottage is, but I won't be able to gather party members if I don't go somewhere FROM THE START. Ugh.

So fuck the Labyrinth for now. I'm completing Scenario 000.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't even tried RPG mode.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

Give a shot. It's not bad. You really do have a take an active role in making your attacks count.

Plus there is the added advantage that the AI can see things that you can't on some stages due to the Camera, which allows your character to see and dodge attacks that otherwise would end your life.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 14, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I haven't even tried RPG mode.


Nah, stick with normal.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 16, 2011)

I played RPG mode. I didn't know what the hell was going on. Any way, I played Dissidia for the action. So i'm kind of sticking to the good old action style.

Just had my Squall play against Exdeath on Maximum difficulty and on EX-Centric mode. It was one of the most fucked up fights I have ever played . Thirty minutes of him countering, teleporting, and running after the Ex-Cores that was constantly appearing. In Ex-mode, his HP could regenerate and he spent 90% of his time doing Bravery Attacks and dodging. When I HP attacked him, he would just delay long enough for his HP to regenerate. Rinse and repeat. I was so annoyed by the fight that I forfeited half way.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 16, 2011)

Ice said:


> I played RPG mode. I didn't know what the hell was going on. Any way, I played Dissidia for the action. So i'm kind of sticking to the good old action style.
> 
> Just had my Squall play against Exdeath on Maximum difficulty and on EX-Centric mode. It was one of the most fucked up fights I have ever played . Thirty minutes of him countering, teleporting, and running after the Ex-Cores that was constantly appearing. In Ex-mode, his HP could regenerate and he spent 90% of his time doing Bravery Attacks and dodging. When I HP attacked him, he would just delay long enough for his HP to regenerate. Rinse and repeat. I was so annoyed by the fight that I forfeited half way.



Yeah, it can get pretty crazy on EX-Centric. I perosnally love playing with those rules with Terra and Prishe.:33 Exdeath and Golbez are probably the last two I would even fight with those rules. They are just annoying as shit and I think the most problematic out of anyone.

On RPG mode, I tried two or three times and just didn't like it. I just didn't feel very rewarded whenever I won. Makes things too easy for me.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 16, 2011)

EX-Centric is the only way I know of farming for now though. I need to train my Yuna to spam *cough* just in case I face problems in some party fights. Not really having fun with Yuna, so i'm just playing EX-Mode-HP Attack for EXP with a bunch of EXP items equipped. Just wanted to take a break and play Squall, but ended up with that F-up fight. Exdeath is the worst. His skills are all defensive. Basically fighting _any_ range character sucks really.

Really? I fought using it an only managed to win with 1/4 of my life . I guess i'm just not cut out for RPG mode.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sticking to Labyrinth for a little while. I don't really know why, but it's quite fun and it's a nice distraction from playing Scenario 013 for the third time.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 16, 2011)

Actually, that's true. The Labyrinth is also a great distraction if you can ignore all the BS that goes with it.

Just like another BS I discovered. I set up tent at the farthest room, which contains a lot of good items. The next time I play, I start a few cloisters away from the tent, but I accidentally reached a point where I was forced to exit, so I set up a cottage. Again, the next time I play, I picked up my cottage, and ALL the items I had when I set up the tent were ALL GONE, and all the stuff I got was from the second session with the cottage.

Short version: Labyrinth is a shitload of fuck.



Ice said:


> Exdeath is the worst. His skills are all defensive. Basically fighting _any_ range character sucks really.
> 
> Really? I fought using it an only managed to win with 1/4 of my life . I guess i'm just not cut out for RPG mode.


You said it yourself. Dissidia is designed to be played in normal mode.

And know what, the Ex-Death grinding method did not work for me. He ends up killing me most of the time. I used Gabranth this time. And don't use Ex-Death. He sucks. You need to be precise with the use of his guard counters.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 16, 2011)

Gabranth is a joke outside of his Ex mode. He's pretty easy to farm therefore.

I meant Exdeath as an enemy in Maximum difficulty.


----------



## rozzalina (Apr 16, 2011)

Completed the 12th cycle and the 13th cycle and I've unlocked virtually all of the reports now which is  I like Prishe and Gilgamesh and when I used Gilgy for the first time I literally pissed myself when he got out two squeaky things  So so funny XD One thing that bugs me though is that you don't find out WoL's name after all! I mean, talk about a let down D: Anyone figured it out from the last cutscene from the 12th cycle? 

Oh, and I've really enjoyed Scenario 000. Haven't finished it yet but I've found the mured moogle after going through 10 floors of hell in a gateway (I lost 4 of my 5 party members ;_.

Oh, and Golbez has become one hard son of a bitch to defeat 



dspr8_rugged said:


> Well, I haven't gone far exploring it, but there are good items, though most good items I got came from Scenario 000.
> 
> And no, you can't choose a party. You start with one character and pick up characters along the way, either you make them part of your party or an assist. If you make a wrong decision, you cannot undo it. Also, if you exit the Labyrinth, you lose your party and have to gather them all over again.
> 
> ...



It sounds like one of those things that are both really good fun but rather frustrating at times. I might start if after I'm done with 000 :3 And I'll keep that in mind


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ice said:


> EX-Centric is the only way I know of farming for now though. I need to train my Yuna to spam *cough* just in case I face problems in some party fights. Not really having fun with Yuna, so i'm just playing EX-Mode-HP Attack for EXP with a bunch of EXP items equipped. Just wanted to take a break and play Squall, but ended up with that F-up fight. Exdeath is the worst. His skills are all defensive. Basically fighting _any_ range character sucks really.
> 
> Really? I fought using it an only managed to win with 1/4 of my life . I guess i'm just not cut out for RPG mode.



I need to play around with Exdeath in RPG mode to figure out what works for him.

My hunch, from what I've seen of his moves though, is to just set Exdeath the Bravery mode, don't try spamming the the O button, and let the AI have freedom. The key timing will be figuring out when to use his HP attacks.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> Completed the 12th cycle and the 13th cycle and I've unlocked virtually all of the reports now which is  I like Prishe and Gilgamesh and when I used Gilgy for the first time I literally pissed myself when he got out two squeaky things  So so funny XD One thing that bugs me though is that you don't find out WoL's name after all! I mean, talk about a let down D: Anyone figured it out from the last cutscene from the 12th cycle?



Warrior of Light doesn't have a name. It's a reference to the fact that none of the light warriors from the original Final Fantasy had names. It was up to the player to name them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 16, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Warrior of Light doesn't have a name. It's a reference to the fact that none of the light warriors from the original Final Fantasy had names. It was up to the player to name them.



I was just recently playing FFI and I could give them their default names.


----------



## rozzalina (Apr 16, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Warrior of Light doesn't have a name. It's a reference to the fact that none of the light warriors from the original Final Fantasy had names. It was up to the player to name them.



But Prishe names him in the first cycle and just before the 12th purification Cosmos says his name though we can't hear it and all we see is her miming it


----------



## Velocity (Apr 16, 2011)

Ahem. The Warrior of Light has no name. It's a clever allusion to the fact that you decide his name in FFI, important since the thirteenth Cycle ends mere moments before that game begins. If the next Dissidia takes place after the thirteenth Cycle, he might actually get a name.

Hmpf.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I was just recently playing FFI and I could give them their default names.



The Final Fantasy Default names are randomly generated and were references to NPCs and places you could visit in other Final Fantasy games.

Here is the list...

Argus - Location in Final Fantasy III.
Arus - Character in Final Fantasy III.
Banon - Character in Final Fantasy VI.
Baron - Location in Final Fantasy IV.
Cloud - Character in Final Fantasy VII (only seen in screenshots for the Origins manual).
Desh - Character in Final Fantasy III.
Doma - Location in Final Fantasy VI.
Giott - Character in Final Fantasy IV.
Leo - Character in Final Fantasy VI.
Sasune - Location in Final Fantasy III.
Zeza - Character in Final Fantasy V.



rozzalina said:


> But Prishe names him in the first cycle and just before the 12th purification Cosmos says his name though we can't hear it and all we see is her miming it



Yeah, but in both cases it's left vague on purpose. They never outright state what his name is even though Prishe gives him a name, and even though Cosmos later calls him by that same name.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Ahem. The Warrior of Light has no name. It's a clever allusion to the fact that you decide his name in FFI, important since the thirteenth Cycle ends mere moments before that game begins. If the next Dissidia takes place after the thirteenth Cycle, he might actually get a name.
> 
> Hmpf.



I think the next game may also be a prequel as well...

It is pretty well indicated that Exdeath is the reason why Chaos controls the Manakins.

Here is the thing that gets me.

We know that warriors killed by the Manakins do not get revived in future conflicts. I mean that's basically the plot of the 12 cycle.

But here is the the thing.

Until the Finale where Lightning, Squall, Kain, Tifa, Vaan, and Yuna all died sealing up the Manakin's entry way into the world, not a single character that cycle was killed by the Manakins.

This implies that there were warriors killed by Manakins in earlier in the 11th cycle or even earlier who did not revive to fight again in the 12th cycle. 

We also know that some of Cosmos' warriors, like Kain, participated in earlier cycles and as a result regained almost all of his memories. So we'll likely have more Kain in an earlier game. Same goes for Yuna, and probably Lightning. Lightning was close to figuring out on her own that were stuck in an endless cycle during the first chapter of duodecim. That suggest that she's been around possibly longer than Kain even.

I am pretty sure that the following Warriors may were likely summoned for 1st or 2nd time during the 12th Cycle: Tifa (100%), Squall, Laguna, and Tidus. The Emperor says something telling during the 12th Cycle. He says that Tidus was brought in to beat Jecht, which suggest that Jecht had been a thorn in Chaos' side for quite some time.

Another Interesting fact is that during the 12th cycle Chaos actually had fewer warrior than Cosmos did. Although the Manakins alone would have probably been enough to secure victory.

Taking all of these facts in, has lead me develop a theory as to the plot of the the next Dissidia game. 

1. We know from the an interview from the Director of the Dissidia, and Duodecim, that they want all the fighters to be different from another, and that they also want to introduce new things.

2. We know that the warriors of Chaos have a history of killing off traitors in their midst. Kuja probably became close to becoming one of those traitors during the 12th cycle, but was later defeated by Lightning. However, being killed off by Manakins might be a more perminant punishment for treason.

3. We know that Exdeath is the reason why Chaos controls the Manakins.

So knowing this, I'll go ahead and make the following theories about the next Dissidia.

1#. The next Dissidia likely takes place from the point of view some of Chaos' warriors, rather than Cosmos'.

2#. The New characters are likely to be a mix of Villains and protagonist who were once part of Chaos' forces, but rebelled during the 11th cycle. Given that storyline you can have new characters working for Both Chaos and Cosmos be on the same side in the story.

3#. The characters are likely to be drawn from Final Fantasy Games that only have 1 or 2 characters currently on the Dissidia Roster.

4#. The Characters I think could be added in, that would offer something new and different from what the current Characters offer are the following...

Final Fantasy II: Leon
Final Fantasy III: One of the Dark Warriors
Final Fantasy VI: Celes, Setzer, or Ultros. (Admit it, any of those three would be awesome. Setzer would be more different than Celes though, and Ultros would be different and be more awesome than Setzer).
Final Fantasy IX: Vivi
Final Fantasy XIII: Snow and Barthandelus (Barthandelus would be added as Villain only character though, and Snow would be Warrior of Cosmos who convinced the warriors on Chaos' side to defect).

Maybe a character from Final Fantasy XIV if the game is still not a complete failure...


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 16, 2011)

they should add sora 
no inclusinon in the story just gameplay


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ugh! Can you imagine how broken Sora would be? Just think of spamming the Triangle button!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 16, 2011)

Of course they won't do that. Sora would most likely be changing forms just like Lightning changes paradigms.

And I don't think there's anyone who's as broken as Yuna.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2011)

Honestly, I don't believe there is any chance they'll be adding in Sora...


----------



## Velocity (Apr 16, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Of course they won't do that. Sora would most likely be changing forms just like Lightning changes paradigms.
> 
> And I don't think there's anyone who's as broken as Yuna.



She isn't actually as broken as you think... Unlike almost any other character, you've really got to pay attention to the distance between her and her opponent (which is probably why Ifrit is so awesome at pushing people away).

If anything, I still think Cloud of Darkness is the most broken character in the game due to that bloody tentacle attack of hers.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm doing pretty awesome with Cloud.

I set Clouds level down to 3 on his second board because that's were the bonus line was. I completely forgot that was the board were you have to fight Ferion as a Boss afterwards. To make matters worse I had bad luck fighting a Vaan Mankin that kept spamming. I still managed to whip Ferion's ass with a level 3 Cloud.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 17, 2011)

I actually use Cloud just to finish Scenario 000 quickly. I mean, the AI only wins on me if they accidentally put me in Break state after I do Omnislash V5. Other than that, I just spam that and Finishing Touch. As for competitive play, I don't use him because all you need to do is block and he can't do jack shit. I wouldn't say Cloud sucks, but he is definitely basic and easy to master.

I actually mastered reading the Vaan AI. I mean, all of his attacks have this very obvious start-up animation. If he jumps back, he's gonna shoot the rifle. If he jump and spins back, it's the crossbow. Back-up a little, it's the katana or the sword/shield. Not to mention that his HP attacks are so easy to dodge.

As for Firion, I'm still disappointed that his aerial brave attacks are still crap, even if it's like the Jecht version of a magic combo. But Lord of Arms is very effective, almost as effective as spamming Yuna's Mega Flare.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Ahem. The Warrior of Light has no name. It's a clever allusion to the fact that you decide his name in FFI, important since the thirteenth Cycle ends mere moments before that game begins. If the next Dissidia takes place after the thirteenth Cycle, he might actually get a name.
> 
> Hmpf.



Cosmos apparently yells at his name during the 012 finale.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I think the next game may also be a prequel as well...
> 
> It is pretty well indicated that Exdeath is the reason why Chaos controls the Manakins.
> 
> ...



Um, the manikins only appeared in the 12th cycle. Also Squall wasn't at the last stand of the manikins. I'm not sure if it's true or not but there's supposedly a japanese DLC mission where Kain offs Squall when the latter comes to his aid. Apparently Kain got ambushed by Ultimecia and then Squall appeared to drive her off only to be back stabbed as he did so.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> She isn't actually as broken as you think... Unlike almost any other character, you've really got to pay attention to the distance between her and her opponent (which is probably why Ifrit is so awesome at pushing people away).
> 
> If anything, I still think Cloud of Darkness is the most broken character in the game due to that bloody tentacle attack of hers.



ExDeath is the most broken character in the game. Cloud of Darkness is solid, though.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2011)

Naruto said:


> ExDeath is the most broken character in the game. Cloud of Darkness is solid, though.



Eh, with all the fights people do against him for easy EXP, I think any tricks he's got are easily countered. His HP Attacks are easily dodged, too, and only Omniguard protects him from attacks from the side and rear. Even at the highest AI possible, he still has a lot of holes to exploit.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 17, 2011)

Ex-Death is a different kind of broken. The kind where he gets fucked easily to the extent that he's almost unusable.

CoD is just fine. Most of her tentacle attacks are blockable except for a few. It's annoying now that her Fusillade and Long Range attacks have better tracking this time.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Eh, with all the fights people do against him for easy EXP, I think any tricks he's got are easily countered. His HP Attacks are easily dodged, too, and only Omniguard protects him from attacks from the side and rear. Even at the highest AI possible, he still has a lot of holes to exploit.



I didn't realize we were talking about the AI, my bad.


----------



## Judas (Apr 17, 2011)

I finally got this game now.

Is anyone willing to share some tips on the game? Possibly even PM me if need be.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Um, the manikins only appeared in the 12th cycle. Also Squall wasn't at the last stand of the manikins. I'm not sure if it's true or not but there's supposedly a japanese DLC mission where Kain offs Squall when the latter comes to his aid. Apparently Kain got ambushed by Ultimecia and then Squall appeared to drive her off only to be back stabbed as he did so.



Ahh, I was beginning to wonder if anyone was going to bother to read that or not!

You got most of it, but you missed a few of my finer points.



> Um, the manikins only appeared in the 12th cycle.



That is actually false. 

There are still Manakins around during the 13th cycle. Their numbers were greatly reduced because Cosmos destroyed most of them and because the portal to the rift was sealed during the 12th cycle.

Manakins are significantly weaker than the counter parts though so their presence in the 13th cycle was much less of an issue.

We also have strong indications that the Manikins were still around prior to the 12th Cycle. After all Chaos' warriors seemed to know pretty well that warriors who were killed by Manakins did not revive.

The only way they could have possibly known that is if someone had been killed by Manakins in a previous cycle (like the 11th cycle) and failed to revive during the 12th cycle.

So the Manikins were around before the 12th cycle as well.



> Also Squall wasn't at the last stand of the manikins.  I'm not sure if it's true or not but there's supposedly a japanese DLC mission where Kain offs Squall when the latter comes to his aid. Apparently Kain got ambushed by Ultimecia and then Squall appeared to drive her off only to be back stabbed as he did so.



Actually what I said about Squall was that he was likely summoned for the first time in the 12th cycle.

The implication comes from Kain's scenes in the Duodecim storyline and from Squall only Duodecim scenes. It was pretty well confirmed that the newly summoned warriors arrive barely even knowing their own names, but even defeated warriors, who take part time and again and have their memories erased, remember their past quicker and more easily than people who are taking part in the battle for the first time. 

This is further supported by Squall in the 12th cycle.

I never made any claims about Squall being at the last stand of the manikins.

What we can pretty much surmise is that the Cosmos Warriors who remember the least of their homeworlds are the ones who have not been around as long.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 17, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> I finally got this game now.
> 
> Is anyone willing to share some tips on the game? Possibly even PM me if need be.


The game is kind enough to teach you the basics, so use that for now.

It's hard to give you tips outside of what the game teaches you, so I suggest asking us those questions instead.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Ahh, I was beginning to wonder if anyone was going to bother to read that or not!
> 
> You got most of it, but you missed a few of my finer points.
> 
> ...



This was an error on my part, I meant that they appeared on the 12th cycle.



> We also have strong indications that the Manikins were still around prior to the 12th Cycle. After all Chaos' warriors seemed to know pretty well that warriors who were killed by Manakins did not revive.
> 
> The only way they could have possibly known that is if someone had been killed by Manakins in a previous cycle (like the 11th cycle) and failed to revive during the 12th cycle.
> 
> So the Manikins were around before the 12th cycle as well.



Exdeath didn't release the manikins until the 12th cycle. I honestly believe Chaos probably asked Shinryuu of the manikins place in the war. Seeing as they weren't a part of the deal they could permanently kill off characters.




> Actually what I said about Squall was that he was likely summoned for the first time in the 12th cycle.
> 
> The implication comes from Kain's scenes in the Duodecim storyline and from Squall only Duodecim scenes. It was pretty well confirmed that the newly summoned warriors arrive barely even knowing their own names, but even defeated warriors, who take part time and again and have their memories erased, remember their past quicker and more easily than people who are taking part in the battle for the first time.
> 
> ...





> Until the Finale where Lightning, *Squall*, Kain, Tifa, Vaan, and Yuna all died sealing up the Manakin's entry way into the world, not a single character that cycle was killed by the Manakins.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 18, 2011)

I clocked-up six straight hours last night inside the Labyrinth and I was forced to bail out when I lost three of my four-member party, and the enemies became really hard.

At least I was able to clear almost half of the map.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahh, so a mistake on my part then. Just to Clarify I never thought Squall was actually at the final battle, just that he'd been summoned more recently than others.



zenieth said:


> This was an error on my part, I meant that they appeared on the 12th cycle.



There is nothing that suggest that is in fact the case though.

We only know a few things for sure about the Manikins.

1. Exdeath is the one responsible for controlling the Manikins.

2. Chaos's Warriors know that if your killed off by the Manikins you don't come back.



> Exdeath didn't release the manikins until the 12th cycle. I honestly believe Chaos probably asked Shinryuu of the manikins place in the war. Seeing as they weren't a part of the deal they could permanently kill off characters.



There is one problem with that assumption.

In order for it to be correct, Exdeath would have to have already had control of the Manikins prior to the 12th cycle because the Manikins were already attacking Cosmos' warrior as soon as they awakened.

That fact alone suggest that they were already fixtures on the battle field prior to the 12th cycle.

Perhaps Cosmos lost a bunch of warrior in the 11th cycle to Manikins, and thus resolved to give up her power to bestow the crystals on her warriors so that they can become strong enough to stand up to the endless hordes, Chaos, and his warriors, and win.

That being the case, Cosmos would have been unprepared for the the Manikin onslaught that appeared in the numbers present during the 12th cycle.


----------



## rozzalina (Apr 18, 2011)

I hate Feral Chaos  Anyone here got any tips on how to kill him?



Lyra said:


> Ahem. The Warrior of Light has no name. It's a clever allusion to the fact that you decide his name in FFI, important since the thirteenth Cycle ends mere moments before that game begins. If the next Dissidia takes place after the thirteenth Cycle, he might actually get a name.
> 
> Hmpf.



Ahh I understand! Pfft I hate it when they tease you like that... Thanks for explaining :3


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope his name turns out to be WoLy. Like 'Wally' only it would fit within I's character limit. XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 18, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> I hate Feral Chaos  Anyone here got any tips on how to kill him?


My setup against him: (which I actually used)
-Booster Acc: Large Gap in HP
-Booster Acc: Large Gap in BRV
-Booster Acc: Level Gap >30
-Booster Acc: Pre-EX Revenge
-Booster Acc: Pre-EX Mode
-Booster Acc: Pre-Guard
-Booster Acc: OPP HP >10000
-Basic Acc: Smiting Soul
-Two other accessories of choice

Having these accessories will get you up to x11, which makes Iai Strike 11% possible.

Equip Spite ability (and any other Critical abilities, e.g. Counterattack, Sneak Attack)

Assist: Sephiroth, Kuja or any character that executes chase (will help, but not required)

Spam Brave-to-HP attacks. If you want to be cheap, use Firion or Yuna and spam Lord of Arms and Mega Flare, respectively.

Check out YouTube and watch vids with Feral Chaos in it so that you can see how each of his attack works and that you can dodge correctly.


----------



## Yash (Apr 19, 2011)

I didn't find Feral Chaos to be that hard. After beating him more than 5 times, I used a different approach, which really stomps him much more quickly.

I'm gonna post my Set C, Level 1 Iai Strike/Assist build here. For level 91+ opponents and KP farming.

The first seven are booster accessories that will give you a multiplier of 99.9x. Don't have any equipment on, or they won't work.

Level Gap 90: When enemy is at least 90 levels greater than you.
Level 1-9
Hatless
Armorless
Gloveless
Weaponless
Empty Ex Gauge: This will always be active like the other boosters because of Side by Side.

Safety Bit: Last Chance +6%
Smiting Soul: Iai Strike(Instant Bravery Break) +1%, Defense -20%
Side by Side: Assist Charge on HP Attack, Ex Force Absorption disabled, Ex Gauge Freeze

Have the EXP to HP ability equipped.

You break your opponent's bravery with one attack.
You charge 1 assist bar every time you land an HP attack.
You won't die if you get hit with an HP attack if you have more than 1 HP.
If you have 1 HP, just use an HP attack to gain some HP back or an assist to take the hit for you.

The gateway I use for KP farming is the one closest to the Onrac teleport stone. The KP chance here is to win within 60 seconds. Use one KP Gambler and one Straight Chain. When you're done with the battles, use the silver Moogle trophy, and exit the gateway, you'll gain 414 KP. This can be done in less than 5 minutes per run. Woo.

When fighting Feral Chaos, feel free to use Alexander to freeze your bravery the instant you break him.


----------



## Judas (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, playing with Tifa and her feints is frustrating.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 19, 2011)

Music DLC for FF1, 4, and 13 is on psn from what I hear.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, for 99 cents a each.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 20, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Wow, playing with Tifa and her feints is frustrating.


Pretty much. I'm trying to figure out when to press X at the right moment. Most of the time, I don't pull it off and if I do, it's by pure chance and I couldn't do it again.

Then again, I said the same thing when I was trying to figure out Jecht's combo strings, but that's easier to pull off.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm not sure why some people are having difficulty with Tifa's feints. I find it pretty easy to pull off myself. I don't know, maybe I'm just good with timing.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm actually good at timing - with Jecht. 

Truth be told, the feints ain't worth it, although probably a different story in competitive play.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, the feints will probably work better against humans than computers because well....they're computers.

Although I have killed computers off by feinting HP attacks which is very fun.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 20, 2011)

My motivation for learning Tifa is when every time AI Tifa gets me with her feints and I rage.

On a similar note, I just don't understand the idea of Kain's moveset. Am I supposed to chain another attack after I press triangle?


----------



## Judas (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm playing the original storyline and I'm on Clouds part trying to beat LV25 Kuja although I'm LV16.

Cloud's moves outprioritze Kuja's BRVs pretty well, but that Remote Flare is a pain and he has Zidane as an assist.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 20, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Wow, playing with Tifa and her feints is frustrating.



Eh it's all about practice.  I had huge problems with her at first, but I was determined to main her.  After awhile you don't even bother with feinting so much.  Or maybe because I only play against AI >___>

I can pretty much feint everything except the ones that require you to attack first, then feint.  Which is pretty much elbow smash, when I replaced with moonsault kick anyway, and water kick, which has fast execution and chains to somersault so I don't bother caring to feint it.


----------



## Judas (Apr 20, 2011)

I would like to see how effective she would be used in a tournament.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 20, 2011)

Holy shit. Playing Tidus against F.Chaos is so fun. Spamming Stick and Move fills up Assist Gauge and with either Seph or Kuja on assist - so much fun.

F.Chaos ain't really hard, but I still lose one or two people in my party. I'm still planning on killing him with just one character.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm still playing 013's storyline. I'm currently on Tidus. He's pretty easy to play actually.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 21, 2011)

Ice said:


> I'm still playing 013's storyline. I'm currently on Tidus. He's pretty easy to play actually.


Tidus is a lot of fun. Key to using him is waiting for attacks to do dodge counters, and not initiating it attacks. Although the AI pisses me off by having Snooze and Lose equipped or the duel having a Chaos rule.

Truth be told, high level AI Tidus is pretty easy to deal with. AI cannot resist attacking first, which I end up blocking for a counterattack.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 21, 2011)

Tidus's ball throw technique is simply amazing. Can't count how many times i've cancelled a HP Attack thanks to it. I'm kind of tempted to change a party member for him.


----------



## Judas (Apr 21, 2011)

For some reason I've taken a shine to both Tidus and Vann's fighting styles.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 21, 2011)

They're pretty nice to control. I have Vaan on my main team too.


Cloud of Darkness with Valor Accessory is the biggest bitch ever. I thought Yuna's Mega Flare was bad, Cloud of Darkness spammed her damn giant beam laser at me whenever she could. It hit me over 700 per hit too


----------



## Judas (Apr 21, 2011)

Funny, whenever I face her she spams Fusillade Particle Beam.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

Whenever I face her, she just dies.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2011)

Good thing the computer doesn't do that Hp attack when she blocks your attack. I forget what thats called.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm impressed by the origins behind Chaos and Cosmos, especially the obvious repercussions of the fact that Shinryu is _totally_ screwing everyone over.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 21, 2011)

Emperor's (lovely) DLC:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Gorgeous.

I think his wings should be a bit lower, though... the top ones look like they aren't attached to him at all. >_>




Onion Knight's:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Ingus.  Of course.




Music DLCs II-III:
Final Fantasy II:
Tower of Mages (MAGICIAN'S TOWER FUCK YEAH)
Temptation of the Princess (SWAN LAKE FUCK YEAH)
Dead Music

Final Fantasy III:
The Endless Ocean
Good Ol' Fellows
Forbidden Land


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 21, 2011)

Ice said:


> Cloud of Darkness with Valor Accessory is the biggest bitch ever. I thought Yuna's Mega Flare was bad, Cloud of Darkness spammed her damn giant beam laser at me whenever she could. It hit me over 700 per hit too


You mean 0-form? The only time I got pissed off with that is she blocked me then did that move over and over.

At least it's less rage-inducing than fighting a Mega Flare-spamming Yuna.


----------



## geG (Apr 22, 2011)

It took me about 4 straight hours

but I finally beat the final Feral Chaos 

Goddamn Zidane and Bartz are completely useless against him why did I bring them with me


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 22, 2011)

Four hours? What went in those four hours just to get F.Chaos's ass?


----------



## geG (Apr 22, 2011)

It might have been closer to 3 hours, but whatever. About an hour straight was spent on Zidane getting his ass kicked while desperately trying to deal any kind of significant HP damage


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 22, 2011)

Under-equipped, I guess?


----------



## geG (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, plus I only had 5 characters at level 100 so I was stuck with the party I had.

Basically I was just trying to get through everything as quickly as I could so I wouldn't have to grind a lot


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2011)

Man I need to get duodecim. otherwise how can I kick vaan in the nuts with zidane?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 22, 2011)

Go get it.

NAO.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 22, 2011)

I think it's pretty worth it. I still haven't done anything with the cards I got from the box.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 22, 2011)

Yash said:


> I'm gonna post my Set C, Level 1 Iai Strike/Assist build here. For level 91+ opponents and KP farming.
> 
> The first seven are booster accessories that will give you a multiplier of 99.9x. Don't have any equipment on, or they won't work.
> 
> ...


So I actually used this setup for F.Chaos except that I did not use Empty EX Gauge, Safety Bit and Side by Side and replaced them with Large Gap in HP, Large Gap in BRV and Sniper Eye. Either case, it will still yield a 99.9x multiplier.

Guess what, it's the MOST FUCKING CHEAP setup ever. Each BRV-to-HP combo deals almost 40K damage on F.Chaos. Do it a few more times and he's dead. Deal is, you cannot get hit with an HP attack.

Well, at least I did it after I played it clean.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2011)

Geg said:


> It took me about 4 straight hours
> 
> but I finally beat the final Feral Chaos
> 
> Goddamn Zidane and Bartz are completely useless against him why did I bring them with me



I love Butz.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 22, 2011)

Bartz? Useless against FC?  Just spam Holy; I've seen people do this and win against FC using only Bartz.


----------



## Judas (Apr 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Man I need to get duodecim. otherwise how can I kick vaan in the nuts with zidane?



Nutcracker isn't one of his new moves, but I'm sure you'll manage.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2011)

look at zidane's chase attacks, look at them closely


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 22, 2011)

The only minor thing I hate about Zidane? His BRV-to-HP attacks don't have wall rush.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> The only minor thing I hate about Zidane? Grand Lethal is his only HP attack with Wall Rush.



I find Wall Rush annoying, actually. I hate that it barely does any damage and can't even kill, either. It's great for Bravery damage, but really pointless for HP damage. I much prefer HP Attacks that are preceded by Bravery damage, since you can always time that to allow yourself the chance to break your opponent and prevent them from retaliating before you land your HP Attack.


----------



## geG (Apr 22, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Bartz? Useless against FC?  Just spam Holy; I've seen people do this and win against FC using only Bartz.


I don't see how Holy even has a chance of hitting him. It's too slow and easy to dodge. The only HP attack that worked was Hellfire.



dspr8_rugged said:


> The only minor thing I hate about Zidane? His BRV-to-HP attacks don't have wall rush.


My problem with him was that all his good HP attacks were close-range, and missing leaves Zidane open for an easy counterattack. The only one that doesn't really have this problem is Free Energy, but its range was made way too short in 012.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 22, 2011)

You weren't using BRV-to-HP attacks with Zidane against F.Chaos?

I hated that Wall Rush damaged has been reduced to 1/4 of original damage, period.

And besides, the good thing about Wall Rushing is reducing the enemy's HP quickly. It's so much fun to actually pull it off in competitive play. It's so much fun getting the WTF reactions of players whose HP is reduced significantly.

The only reason I mentioned Wall Rush is because it's super effective against F.Chaos.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 22, 2011)

I actually like using wall rush as a reliable way to open up for an assist attack (at least for Tifa).  Zidane was my favorite in the first game but he got nerfed in 012, but i haven't gotten around to playing with him yet.



> For some reason I've taken a shine to both Tidus and Vann's fighting styles.


I can't stand using Tidus for some reason.  Just not my style.  Vaan's is good though, but he has visible ques for every attack, and sometimes it takes awhile to land a sold HP attack.  But other than that, damn, he's got an attack for ever event.  The problem is trying to figure out which ones I want.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 22, 2011)

Some of Vaan's attacks have slow start-up that it's easy to predict what he'll do. I really hate most of his HP attacks as most of them are pretty much dodgeable.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Some of Vaan's attacks have slow start-up that it's easy to predict what he'll do. I really hate most of his HP attacks as most of them are pretty much dodgeable.



That's why I don't like Warrior of Light or Firion. Their HP Attacks are stupidly easy to dodge, so you _really_ have to rely on those Assists to land a hit.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 22, 2011)

BAAAH!

Emperor is too fast for me to control.


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2011)

With Vaan his "Switch Attacks" do come out slower than his regular attacks which has lead me to believe he's more of a versatile counter-attacker than Tidus.

Either way, I've just been reminded of why I love Cecil.

Searchlight>Paladin Force still works for him. Hell, you can even combo into using Gravity Ball.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 23, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about Tidus is you have two dodge commands - the regular dodge and his dodge counters. Regular dodge is obviously more effective, but of course, dodge counters is Tidus's main attack. Sometimes I end up picking the wrong dodge.



Winny said:


> That's why I don't like Warrior of Light or Firion. Their HP Attacks are stupidly easy to dodge, so you _really_ have to rely on those Assists to land a hit.


Not really. I use both and as far as online play is concerned, I still manage to land hits without using assists.

Warrior of Lights normal HP attacks aren't really good but his BRV-to-HP attacks are, although it's so much fun to piss people off when Warrior of Light does Shield of Light over and over.

Firion, on the other hand, Lord of Arms is sometimes too effective. Straightarrow is actually more accurate this time around, but I still find the lack of good aerial BRV attacks a setback. Magic sucks, to be honest, and I still rely on him doing BRV-to-HP attacks on the ground, which are more effective.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 23, 2011)

WoL is awesome last I remembered.

Firion is meant for defensive plays. But when he hits, he FUCKING HITS.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm playing around with Zidane's infinites in Dissidia right now.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm sad to say that I was raped by Cloud on Maximum computer difficulty. I managed to beat most of the other characters, but Cloud just raped me hard. 

One hit and my entire BRV was broken. That's just broken. I was forced to play defensive in order just to beat him.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 23, 2011)

Ice said:


> I'm sad to say that I was raped by Cloud on Maximum computer difficulty. I managed to beat most of the other characters, but Cloud just raped me hard.
> 
> One hit and my entire BRV was broken. That's just broken. I was forced to play defensive in order just to beat him.



pfft Cloud

A high A.I Jecht and Firion is more nightmarish.


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2011)

Weaponmaster can be a bitch in Pandemonium. Don't even get me started on the motherfuckin Jecht and his Jecht Block.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, i've managed to beat Jecht and Firion more easily than Cloud. But Jecht can block my HP attacks somehow . It's a bitch to catch him off guard. His combos are pretty strong too. I've just reached Zidane's story for Scenario 013.


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2011)

Ice said:


> I've just reached Zidane's story for Scenario 013.



Same here, although I already have a pretty good idea of who I'm using when I face FC.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 23, 2011)

Know what, since F.Chaos is relatively easy to take down, I'm trying to build the worst possible character to take out him out.



Ice said:


> I'm sad to say that I was raped by Cloud on Maximum computer difficulty. I managed to beat most of the other characters, but Cloud just raped me hard.
> 
> One hit and my entire BRV was broken. That's just broken. I was forced to play defensive in order just to beat him.


Seriously? The only problem you have to deal with Cloud is if he spams Cross Slash, which has better tracking in this game that the only thing you CAN'T do is dodge back. Or if he tricks you into blocking then he uses Braver instead of a normal BRV attack. Other than that, all you need to do is block and he's fucked.



			
				~Blitz~ said:
			
		

> Weaponmaster can be a bitch in Pandemonium. Don't even get me started on the motherfuckin Jecht and his Jecht Block.


Jecht Block + Precision Block = awesomesauce.


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2011)

From what I've seen of F. Chaos he's a big target meaning that you should be able to unleash the full force of your attacks and not have to worry too much about getting punished.

At least, this is only a little bit of what I gathered.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 23, 2011)

Pretty much, yes.

Also, familiarity of his HP attacks is essential as you can kill him without getting HP damage. The only factor than can screw you up is Garland.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh, I love these Reports...

"I heard a voice speak to me as I laid dying - and that voice was my own. My words were the only clues I had of the realm in which I found myself - in which I assume I had been frozen for 2000 years. The life of endless solitude felt like a nightmare from which there is no waking. In the present, I no longer have an interest in carrying my future self back to the past.

But 2000 years is excruciatingly long.

As I imagined the hatred building inside me that would eventually and inevitably lead to make an irreparable mistake, all I could do is cower in fear... As I wandered, I happened upon a man who had lost sight of what to protect - and learned that this realm was not 2000 years in the past.

With the man was a woman without warmth, and a giant beast curled into a ball. The beast spoke; he was struggling to deny his own destructive nature. I could not help but reach out to him.

I often think of the start of the cycle... I as Chaos summon me from the future; once summoned, I become Chaos. This cursed cycle could not have started unless one other than myself carried me into the past. I wonder if the truth will ever be revealed.

The beast often spoke of whence he came - of ships that used wind to sail the skies, of precision machines that moved like humans. His stories were considered "lore" in my realm. Intrigued, we told one another about ourselves and imagined where we would return.

I shall give a name to this beast one day."


----------



## geG (Apr 24, 2011)

Firion was the best character for me to fight Feral Chaos with. The strategy of dodge his attacks -> Rope Knife -> Double Trouble helped me take out about half of his HP (like 60 or 70 thousand) with Firion alone. I could have gone even further but I made a dumb mistake while trying to dodge one of Chaos's HP attacks and got killed.

With Zidane I struggled for more than an hour trying to deal more than 10k.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 24, 2011)

You didn't spam Lord of Arms? That is really effective against F.Chaos because the stage is small enough for it to reach on both ends.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 24, 2011)

The greatest replay EVER.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WQCyfgeHIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 24, 2011)

That was fun.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 25, 2011)

First thing I thought of when I saw the dragon stage-play: FF7


----------



## Judas (Apr 28, 2011)

So I was facing Golbez with Bartz inside Kefka's Tower and the man was spamming Night Glow like a bitch. It was pissing me off a little bit, but it was hilarious at the same time since it's so easy to avoid on its own.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 29, 2011)

Playing with Gabranth against F.Chaos is almost next to impossible. I get hit by Garland, I get EX Break. I get hit by an HP attack by F.Chaos, my EX gauge becomes zero.


----------



## rozzalina (Apr 29, 2011)

Why does everyone think that F. Chaos is so easy to defeat?! I had such trouble with him ;_;

And I've only got one more report left to unlock which is good but I'm a little confused by the plot 

Basically, are warriors summoned at different times per cycle? 'Cos Yuna and Jecht in the 12th cycle remember more than other warriors like Tifa and Cecil. And Yuna and Jecht must have been purified in the 11th cycle and would have lost all of their memories then so... 

Am I just being really slow and stupid here?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> Basically, are warriors summoned at different times per cycle? 'Cos Yuna and Jecht in the 12th cycle remember more than other warriors like Tifa and Cecil. And Yuna and Jecht must have been purified in the 11th cycle and would have lost all of their memories then so...



No... Tifa was first summoned in the 12th Cycle, so that explains why she never regained her memories. We know Cecil had been summoned before, but memories are unlocked faster through fighting and - at that time - Cecil hadn't fought anywhere near as many Manakins as Kain. Yuna, we can assume, fought quite a lot of Manikins alongside Jecht in their joint search for Tidus.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 29, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> Why does everyone think that F. Chaos is so easy to defeat?! I had such trouble with him ;_;
> 
> And I've only got one more report left to unlock which is good but I'm a little confused by the plot
> 
> ...



With Feral Chaos you have to get his pattern and attacks down, then you know what to expect and how best to counter him. Don't bother trying to break him or build EX, and Brave-to-HP attacks are your best friend. The Iai Strike build never hurt anyone either.

You have Bartz in your sig, you can't possibly be stupid. The plot's just that confusing. That's pretty much it though; Cosmos and Chaos summon different warriors when they feel like it, and the longer they've been around the more they remember about they're home worlds.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 29, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> Why does everyone think that F. Chaos is so easy to defeat?! I had such trouble with him ;_;


When you fight him after the first time, he feels relatively easier to defeat. It's the ability to recognize all of his attacks and how to counter it. Eventually, I'm able to evade all of his HP attacks, except when I get fucked by Garland. Goddamn, I can count the many times he screwed me over.

Right now, I've defeated F.Chaos 1-on-1 with 6 characters already, and that is without using the cheap x99.9 multiplier build mentioned a few pages back. I wouldn't say that F.Chaos is easy, he can still kick your ass.


----------



## Judas (Apr 30, 2011)

Right now I'm building up Garland and Exdeath before I start Scenario 000 again. 

I already kicked F. Chaos's ass with Golbez, The Emperor, and Gilgamesh respectively.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 30, 2011)

I haven't tried long-range characters yet against F.Chaos except for Golbez for obvious reasons that he has BRV-to-HP attacks, not to mention Genesis Rock is effective.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm still on Bartz. Once I complete him i'll move on to WoL.


----------



## Lishenron (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, just finished Scenario 012. Now to grind for PP to unlock 000

Current Pp: 400

Scenario 000:2000


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 30, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> Well, just finished Scenario 012. Now to grind for PP to unlock 000
> 
> Current Pp: 400
> 
> Scenario 000:2000


Either play on Bonus Day or Clear Scenario 013. The Accomplishments for clearing 013 will give you stuff that can help against F.Chaos.


----------



## Judas (Apr 30, 2011)

The "glitch" to leveling up your characters relatively fast is also pretty nifty.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 1, 2011)

What glitch? The one where you play around with the rule set?


----------



## LightningLi (May 2, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> The "glitch" to leveling up your characters relatively fast is also pretty nifty.



Lol, yeah, I agree.


----------



## Judas (May 2, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> What glitch? The one where you play around with the rule set?



Yeah, that's the one. I wouldn't call it so much as a glitch than simply changing the original rules your favor which is why I put it in parentheses.


----------



## Noitora (May 4, 2011)

I love the Emperors DLC clothes.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 4, 2011)

That's it, I'm dropping Gabranth. It's like Dissidia 012 was designed for people not to use him.

Seriously, even the AI's use of assist can screw me over. Not to mention that even if I had the best accessory set-up to have almost infinite EX Mode, one assist attack is what the enemy needs to make me rage like hell.

And F.Chaos knows how exactly to do assists. Fuck you, Garland. Just... fuck you.


----------



## Velocity (May 4, 2011)

Gabranth always sucked, though. Most people just stuck to forcing a Chase and trying to damage their opponent that way. Such is the problem with a character who is retardedly weak outside of EX Mode.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 4, 2011)

Gabranth was actually okay in the first Dissidia. It's just that the new mechanics really made playing him really bad. Although that's the challenge with him since it's all about keeping him in EX mode for longer periods of time, in which in 012, does not really help at all.

The fact that I'm relying on chase to deal HP damage while not in EX mode does not help especially when even until now, I still find it hard to dodge chase HP attacks.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 5, 2011)

I honestly thought the Labyrinth was deep, but I just found out that I reached the last floor in Cloister of Demise, but I did not fight F.Chaos because it was already 2AM when I got there.

I'm gonna get back in there later.


----------



## Lupin (May 5, 2011)

How deep is the Labyrinth? I'm still in the middle of plotting my team for Scenario 000. Can't really decide on my characters.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 5, 2011)

I used this as reference: 

And speaking of which, I cleared Cloister of Demise, as F.Chaos in this one is nothing compared to 000 F.Chaos.


----------



## Judas (May 5, 2011)

Are you talking about F. Chaos's Manikin?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 5, 2011)

I'm referring to the Labyrinth. There are two of them in there.


----------



## Judas (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, the manikin is a much bigger pain for me than the real thing.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 7, 2011)

The manikin is actually easier than the real thing.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 7, 2011)

Every time I pick up Dissidia 012 and am forced to play Terra through 1v1/1vC I get really sad. Terra deserved to be playable through story, she deserved a sword...

It would have been awesome knowing more about Terra as the "evil" girl


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 8, 2011)

Terra was just under Kefka's spell. That's all there is to it. Other than that, play the original game.

And it wouldn't matter if she has a sword or not. Her set is magic-based.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 8, 2011)

First, I know she was under his spell, it still interested me and many others to see what went down, what she did, if she won some fights etc etc

They shouldn't have falsely advertised her and Cloud's part as if they offered a huge amount of story. >.>

I know its magic set, that's why...oh just forget it. I guess only Terra fans would understand


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 8, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> First, I know she was under his spell, it still interested me and many others to see what went down, what she did, if she won some fights etc etc
> 
> They shouldn't have falsely advertised her and Cloud's part as if they offered a huge amount of story. >.>
> 
> I know its magic set, that's why...oh just forget it. I guess only Terra fans would understand


That's the failure of the writing team. I was curious as well on why Terra, Cloud and Tidus were on the other side. It was like, they were just there.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 8, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> That's the failure of the writing team. I was curious as well on why Terra, Cloud and Tidus were on the other side. It was like, they were just there.



Empty shells. They had no real reason to even make an appearance in the game (story wise, that is)  

*So I'm not the only one who noticed it? The trailers pimping them (Terra, Tidus and Cloud) off as a big part of the story? :amazed*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 8, 2011)

I've unlocked 96% of the Labyrinth. If I can just clear out the remaining 4%, I can probably retire at this game.


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

NOW 
LET US SALSA LIKE MEN, AND LIKE LADIES AND LIKES LADIES THAT DRESS LIKE MEN

FOR BARTZ IT'S DANCING TIME!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 12, 2011)

I'll still go with Alt 2.

Seriously though, why are they making him look so metrosexual?


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

Dancer is one of Bartz's favorite job classes. It's literally his most popular design in Japan..


----------



## Judas (May 12, 2011)

Pretty gay pose with that Alt. Of course, he doesn't hold a candle to Vaan.


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

Bartz always had that pose...


----------



## Judas (May 12, 2011)

I'm talking about while he's wearing that Alt. (costume).


----------



## Terra Branford (May 12, 2011)

Did someone just call my man Buntz' pose gay?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 12, 2011)

Dancer Bartz WOOO!


----------



## Terra Branford (May 12, 2011)

At least someone cares for the greatness of Buntz


----------



## Judas (May 12, 2011)

The pose in that costume still looks gay.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 12, 2011)

You jelly?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 12, 2011)

Who would not be in envy?


----------



## Judas (May 13, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> You jelly?



Everybody has a bad day. 

Now seriously, I while he does have some flair about him, I still prefer his original FFV costume.


----------



## Lishenron (May 16, 2011)

After a good amount of grinding, I just unlocked Scenario 000.  My characters are currently around the lvl 39-50 range... hmmm


----------



## Judas (May 16, 2011)

It would be nice if their level was a little higher.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 16, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> After a good amount of grinding, I just unlocked Scenario 000.  My characters are currently around the lvl 39-50 range... hmmm


Grind more. Max them out to Lvl 100. Enemies will eat you alive in 000.


----------



## Judas (May 17, 2011)

If you find the task of grinding the traditional way tedious you could also look at this.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 21, 2011)

Terra, Shantotto, Gilgamesh DLC costumes:


*Spoiler*: __ 







I like Terra's! It's from one or two picture Amano did of her:


And Shantotto's is from these:

 - I think? They're not exact...

Not sure about Gilgamesh's.


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2011)

It's type-0


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 21, 2011)

So out of boredom, I replayed Scenario 000 using Yuna as point character. And the more I play her, the more she seems really broken against AI enemies.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 2, 2011)

Music DLC for V, VI, XI:

FFV
-Battle 2
-The Evil Lord Exdeath
*-The Dawn Warriors*

FFVI
-Phantom Train
-Protect the Espers!/Save Them!
*-Magitek Research Facility/Devil's Lab*

FFXI
-Vana'diel March
-Ragnarok
-Fighter of the Crystal


@ bold, oh fuck yeah!



Edit: Some vids of costumes:
Emperor of Heaven: 
Ingus Onion Knight: 
Dancer Bartz: 
Amano Terra: 
X-2 Yuna: 
Pirate Vaan:


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzAynUw86QE[/YOUTUBE]

found this compelling enough to necro this thread.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzAynUw86QE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> found this compelling enough to necro this thread.



I'm inclined to agree. That was fantastic.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 1, 2011)

That's some good shit right there. With some reaching the level of trolling seeing character hopefuls just become main roster mods. 

I want the Big Boss Jecht mod right now.


----------

